# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Women with Mandolins

## jim simpson

Here's my 1st: Lorraine Duisit formerly of Trapezoid

----------

furuta, 

journeybear

----------


## jim simpson

Next up is Dawn Watson formerly of Country Gazette

----------


## jim simpson

Robin Flowers

----------


## jim simpson

Hey, how did he get in here?

----------

brandnewsaga, 

Doc Ivory, 

OldHen

----------


## jim simpson

Okay, back on track: Donna Stoneman - Go Go Bluegrass

----------


## Paul Hostetter

One is even playing a Knutsen.

And in this one, everyone in the photo is a Knutsen:

----------

themodestokid

----------


## Paul Hostetter



----------

Jack Roberts, 

RustyMadd, 

Tone Disciple

----------


## Bobster

I love the Donna Stoneman pic, Wish I had a poster of her. Any body know the year the pics was makde? Got any more?

----------


## judith

Really - my last try, in case you caught my other 2 upside down bloopers. They're all great pics. Judith

----------


## ira

what are those huge double instrument/necked things some of the folks above are playing???
hey- more about donna stoneman- she looks like my kinda mandowoman!

----------


## jim simpson

Judith,
Nice Picture!

Bobster,
The picture of Donna Stoneman was from June 8, 1970 taken at West Finley, PA. 

You can see her with the rest of the Stoneman's in Bluegrass Odyssey - a documentary in pictures & words, 1966-86 by Carl Fleischhauer & Neil V. Rosenberg.

----------


## jim simpson

Here's one from 1973 of Alice McLain of the McLain Family Band:

----------


## Paul Hostetter

Sicily. One of my favorite mandolin photos. What a band.

----------


## Jim Broyles

Info on Donna Stoneman - Bluegrass Champs




> Donna was born in Alexandria, Virginia. She is a master at playing the mandolin. Donna has resided in Nashville for many years.
> 
> She is now a minister of the Gospel and has traveled to many foreign countries delivering her ministry. She enjoys interjecting the mandolin and her puppets in her performances at churches and Christian events.

----------


## ledmandlin

Thanks, Jim, for starting this thread. If I had some pics of Sharon Gilchrist, they'd be here. She and Bryn Davies made the most remarkable complement to the combined musical presence of Tony Rice and Peter Rowan this past year; couldn't get enough of that group and hope they keep playing together for some time to come. Anybody have some shots of Sharon et al.?

----------


## Paul Hostetter

Eva Scow, mandolin prodigy from Fresno and now the Bay Area. Keep your eye on her.

----------

lowtone2, 

Old Wheel Hoss, 

Tone Disciple

----------


## jim simpson

ledmandlin,

I like this one of Sharon Gilchrist:

----------

W.Weldon

----------


## jim simpson

Here's one of my Mom who has since passed away. She didn't play but was a good sport and went along with the photo suggestion. I think I must have inherited her sense of humor.

----------

J.C. Bryant, 

lflngpicker, 

Tone Disciple

----------


## ledmandlin

These last two are great, Jim. Keep 'em coming, folks.

----------


## oldwave maker

Sharon picking up her GOM:

----------

W.Weldon

----------


## Tom Gibson

Nice picture, Bill, and nice KPIG sticker in the background. Great station.

----------


## Keith Newell

I like all the pictures of girls with mandolins (except the one with the 5:00 shadow):/
Keith

----------


## mandolooter

It's been seen around these parts before but Im very proud of this lil' picker named Melody...

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

We have this beautiful lady here among us:

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Two beautiful German women with mandolins - Caterina Lichtenberg and Gertrud Weyhofen. Germany`s most brilliant mandolin players. I have a better picture of Caterina at home. Will post it tonight.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

And there`s also this one:

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

And this Bulgarian lady:

----------


## Bertram Henze

> what are those huge double instrument/necked things some of the folks above are playing???


I think these are resonance string guitars - the extra strings are not played but make sympathy tones for a long sustain (just what you want to avoid between bridge and tailpiece on mandos, but here at least they can be tuned properly).

Bertram

----------


## Paul Hostetter

Bertram - they're not "resonance string guitars." I don't think there is such a thing. Perhaps you were thinking of guitars with sympathetic strings? The low strings are called sub-basses, and they are actually plucked and played deliberately. These instruments are called harp guitars, and are decended from theorboes and archlutes and the like, which were played in similar fashion. There are a few mandolins made in this style too.

----------


## Michael Wolf

Seems like these harp guitars are related to the "Schrammel Gitarre" from Vienna, which also has additional bass strings on an second neck. They also have a musical genre called "Schrammel Musik".
On "Serenata" from Beppe Gambetta/Carlo Aonzo, Beppe is playing such an harp guitar, which was reconstructed by an italien luthier. They wanted to play their italien "turn of the century music" on authentic instruments. Beppe told very interesting storys about this subject at the concert.

Cheers
Michael

----------


## Klaus Wutscher

Here in Vienna, "Schrammel" is alive and well. It is a typical folk music from Vienna, sung in Vienese accent and the lyrics are either funny, morbid or obscene; the good ones are all three at the same time.

The guitars that are known in the states as "harp guitars" are called in Austria "Schrammelgitarre" or sometimes "Kontragitarre". To the best of my knowledge these instruments were invented in Austria. Don´t quote me on that, though!. They still pop up occasionally on flea markets, allthough most of them are in a sad shape.

----------


## grandmainger

And of course, there's always Milla Jovovitch...


The image below is blurred by me... Scott has the original somewhere in "the pub".

----------


## jim simpson

It would be distracting to be in her backup band!

----------


## Ken Berner

grandmainger, I am so proud to own a Flatiron mandolin; she would have made a great national sales rep!

----------


## mandopete

Man, I was censored for a picture like that! #It's a slippery slope...

----------


## John Uhrig

and here is another

----------


## Moose

Looks like she's really "bent-out'a-shape" 'bout something: - post-menopausal syndrome...!!??## - sexual frustration..!!??## ;tight corset!??## ; ... ; can't find-it"??.. -I'd suggest... a few "libations".. Moose.

----------


## Jim M.

And of course, J-Lo:

----------


## billkilpatrick

kids, moms and tiny tim aside ... that has to be the sexiest line-up of musicians ever!

----------


## gschmidt

Here's my fav...

----------


## mandoryan

HELLO Milla!!!!

I, for one, would love to be in her backup band,distracting or not.

----------


## SternART

Becky Smith, up in Idaho, is a great mandolin player!

----------


## SternART

Becky jammin' with the DGQ when they played in Boise.

----------


## MML

MOMMA MILLA....I think I died and gone to heaven

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

One more picture of Caterina Lichtenberg:

----------

Tone Disciple

----------


## acousticphd

Here's Frances Cunningham of Nashville, bouzouki (10 string - maybe that's a cittern?) and mando player #- she has played/plays with various Celtic-flavored groups I'm not that familiar with, but I've been able to hear her play several times at the Nashville Contradances.

----------


## bluesmandolinman

Andra Faye from Saffire

----------

Blues Harp Tom

----------


## Jim M.

Beth Patterson:

----------


## danb

Hey! I remember Frances from Zoukfest #1. How cool, I'll have to check up on her stuff. 

circa 1998, zoukfest1:

Beth's actually 50% of why my CD was called "shatter the calm". We'd both just received our Steve Smith zooks (her's was the one made just after mine) and started WAILING on them in what we thought was a quiet alcove at the cavernous cellars of an old brewery that were host to ZF 1. Actually, it turns out there was a quiet slow teaching session below, which we more or less nailed with a neutron zook bomb. The guy leading it stormed by saying "nice tune, what's it called.. SHATTER THE CALM??"

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Hey ... I recognize Eva Scow from a jam at last Strawberry. She and her teenage, giggly friends wandered into a jam, where she (of course) blew everyone away before heading off into the evening ... perhaps in search of fun with people closer to her own age. She has a great latin flavor to her playing.

Note: I was already being way out picked before she arrived, and so I put down my mandolin *fast* when she joined that circle.

 - Benig ... who keeps an 'unblurred' Milla photo at home, to peek at from time to time. Ahhh. What a beautiful Flatiron!

----------


## dan@kins

I love Milla Jovovitch. (not as much as Sharon Gilchrist) but I love her none the less. . . 

Where can I find an original version of that pic?

----------


## acousticphd

> Hey! I remember Frances from Zoukfest #1. How cool, I'll have to check up on her stuff.


Dan, here is a link to her recent CD with fiddler David Coe, with a few soundbits and a bio for both of them. #She uses those "Irish" tunings and is a great rythmic player.
link

----------


## Django Fret

Who could forget this one?

----------


## MML

Gee I wonder why she dosen't play a F5 #style

----------


## Vinaccia

I am impressed with the rapid rise in the "Views" counter for this topic. (currently over 1500 hits in very short period) Perhaps this topic will give the Post a picture of yourself topic a run for the money in the long haul. Time will tell.

----------


## Django Fret

Here is another beautiful woman (Marilynn Mair) with a really nice Lyon & Healy A model.

----------


## Tom C

and....

----------


## billkilpatrick

> I am impressed with the rapid rise in the "Views" counter for this topic. (currently over 1500 hits in very short period) Perhaps this topic will give the Post a picture of yourself topic a run for the money in the long haul. Time will tell.


yes ... funny that ...

but i, for one, haven't lost track of the genuine underlying concern in our seemingly puerile line of enquiry - yes! - isn't that a much maligned, musikalia made, octave mandola that beth patterson is holding?

----------


## danb

I think it's a Joe Foley or Hans De Louter.. She's got her "Fury" Steve Owsley Smith 10-string back too now

----------


## Moose

THIS thread is....walk'n a VERY thin line!? -  (an' I ain't touch'n it!)

----------


## Django Fret

Hope this one of Martie Maguire doesn't push it over the edge...

----------


## mandolooter

I don't know about the rest of you fellers but Im just looking at the mandolins!

----------


## jim simpson

Quote (Vinaccia @ Jan. 25 2006, 16:38) 
I am impressed with the rapid rise in the "Views" counter for this topic. (currently over 1500 hits in very short period) Perhaps this topic will give the Post a picture of yourself topic a run for the money in the long haul. Time will tell. 


Yes, thanks to everyone (in your own twisted ways) for making this thread so much fun and it's been less than 24 hrs. since inception. 
I can imagine a publication inspired by this thread. Another glossy for the coffee table.

----------


## WireBoy

what is martie maguire playing?

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Don't forget the Cox Family. Wish I could find a better picture. 

Daniel

----------


## danb

> THIS thread is....walk'n a VERY thin line!? - # (an' I ain't touch'n it!)


yes folks, remember your audience includes the young.. keeping a very close eye on what's being posted!

----------


## Karen Kay

When we looked closely at the Harp-Guitar pic we were delighted to see our friend and fellow Topekan (and third place Winfield fingerpicker) Andy McKee in the lower left corner!! R&K

----------


## jasona

I just spent half an hour cruising the 'Net for a photo of Melissa Auf der Maur with her mandocello, with no success.

Great to see so many folks picking th emando however!

----------


## terrapin79

Here is my favorite old time mandolin player from Uncle Earl, KC Groves

----------


## terrapin79

Another fine player and singer, Brennen Leigh

----------


## ledmandlin

Jim, ...perhaps, this thread will spawn it's own business, coffe table book, posters, performance DVDs, CD samplers dedicated to these and other women yet to be mentioned. Walk that thin line, gents, but let's continue to honor the mandowomen indefinitely. What an extraordinarily gifted, as well as knockdown, dragout GORGEOUS group of women they are. Pheww; this is one inspiring thread.

----------


## JeffS

> The image below is blurred by me... Scott has the original somewhere in "the pub".


I can't find it and it should probably be in the eye candy section. Multi-pass!

----------


## Bertram Henze

> ...These instruments are called harp guitars, and are decended from theorboes and archlutes and the like, which were played in similar fashion. There are a few mandolins made in this style too.


Thanx for the clarification for me and - finally - for ira who asked first.

Trying to imagine what the guitar cases for these must look like...

Bertram

----------


## Paul Hostetter



----------


## Paul Hostetter

Oh yeah, women playing mandolin. How about the Coon Creek Girls?



Esther "Violet" Koehler on mandolin.

----------


## Jim Broyles

Here's Pam Perry of the New Coon Creek Girls.

----------


## man doh

Can't find a photo but a link to the Kennedy Center performance video. Worth a peek if you never heard of the Pinetops.

click here

----------


## JEStanek

As far as music featuring female performers you can get Oh Sister! The Women's Bluegrass Collections 1 and 2 at Amazon and elsewhere. #Its a collection of Rounder artists. 

Jamie

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> what is martie maguire playing?


That would be an E.F. Elliott 8-string electric mando. Ed is a "surf guitar" specialist, residing in Oklahoma. Worked with Music Man and Mosrite (you can see the influence in his guitars). 
Ironic, as you don't see much surfing in the Okie state; nonetheless, he makes a fine electric mandolin. I regret letting my ruby red PRS-like 8-string go a few years ago.

----------


## fatt-dad

Well, there are some fine photos to add to my "mandobabe" collection, originally started by THIS GUY.

f-d

----------


## olgraypat

Brilliant. One must particularly admire the artistry of the one lady apparently balancing the mando on her head while conducting a personal health exam.

----------


## Ken Berner

Here is Deannie Richardson, fiddler and mandolinist on tour with Patty Loveless.

----------


## Joe F

Lisa Fuglie is the fiddle player in the band "Monroe Crossing," but she's also an awesome mandolin picker as well.

----------


## oldwave maker

thread just wouldn't be complete without a shot of the red eyed girl with the U Pick:

----------


## Lefty&French

> I love Milla Jovovitch. #(not as much as Sharon Gilchrist) but I love her none the less. . . 
> 
> Where can I find an original version of that pic?


I found it here :
www.millaletop.com/
only one mandolin alas!

----------


## Jim Garber

These are the Millas of yesteryear...

Jim

----------


## dixiecreek

here's meeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## dan@kins

I wanna play mandolin with you dixecreek. Right there in that setting.

Thats a very flattering picture.

----------


## otterly2k

I wanna play with the Millas of Yesteryear... but not if I have to wear one of those funky things on my head.

----------


## Django Fret

> These are the Millas of yesteryear...
> 
> Jim


Those earlier Millas are certainly a lot more attractive than their b@n#o playing contemporaries, IMHO.

----------


## wannabethile

dixiecreek, you sexy thang. haha! (i can say that because we've been dating for over a year and a half)  :Cool:

----------


## JEStanek

Those Banjo Gals of Yester-year look like th runaway bride! #If you can see the whites of the eyes on three sides they're crazy! #The Princess Leia Quintet Rocks (and not a single Dawg beard!!)!

Jamie

----------


## Tom C

Are they really women or are you photoshopping us? Dang! It kind of reminds me the the All Nurse band from the original Saturday Night Lives.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Paola Esposito and one more Pandini...

----------


## Jim Garber

> I wanna play with the Millas of Yesteryear... but not if I have to wear one of those funky things on my head.


Those are patented Tone Producers. That way they can also sing thru their ears.  

Jim

----------


## BluegrassPhilfromFrance

And now ... let's have a contest : who are the 3 ladies on the picture ? A little help, I took it in 1988 ... I know it's small but I'm gonna send another one, larger, if nobody guess  # #

----------


## judith

I 2nd Otterly's comment - I don't wanna wear the dresses, either - I can just feel my skin itch from the starch. Judith

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Mary Shannon (sister of Sharon) is a really good Irish mandolin player. 

I'm sure someone can find a picture.

----------


## RichieK

You've got some early Dixie Chicks there....

----------


## keithd

Here's one of Mary Shannon from Peter Coombe's website; one happy customer with her new mandolin:

----------


## jefflester

Michelle Shocked

----------


## jefflester

Amy Ray

----------


## hotclub

My buddy Dom.

----------


## BluegrassPhilfromFrance

> You've got some early Dixie Chicks there....


You're right Richie, but who's "the girl with the mandolin"

----------


## BluegrassPhilfromFrance

Here is one from the rock band LOURDS !

----------


## Stephanie Reiser

Those banjo-playing chicks...Wow!
That one center front reminds me a little
of Jerome Bettus.

----------


## Tim

Doesn't anyone have a picture of Sissy Knox from the New Main Street Singers?

----------


## Darren Kern

> Those banjo-playing chicks...Wow!
> That one center front reminds me a little
> of Jerome Bettus.


That one center front reminds me of that guy from Monty Python that was always playing a woman

----------


## jim simpson

"Doesn't anyone have a picture of Sissy Knox from the New Main Street Singers?"

Yes!

----------


## Tim

Jim - Thanks. #My son gave me the DVD for Christmas. #

From the "deleted scenes" section: #"Rap music is just folk music with the melody removed and a bunch of profanity thrown in."

----------


## Joe F

hotclub,

It looks like you're on an excursion train of some sort. Where is it?

----------


## Moose

I can "picture" it now!!.... - a glossy calender: RE: "THE GIRLS OF MANDOWORLD".

----------


## twaaang

Phil from France, isn't the so-far-unidentified girl Sharon Gilchrist? -- Paul

----------


## Thomas

What? #No Sierra Hull?

----------


## Moose

Now THAT'S the most "inspiring" pic on this thread - so far!(IMHO, of course)- Thanks for posting. Moose.

----------


## terrapin79

Another wave of the future, Malia Furtado of Front Royal VA

----------


## mandopete

I kinda like this one...

----------


## Moose

"Abstract"....eh! -

----------


## Tim

> Another wave of the future, Malia Furtado of Front Royal VA


Did she play with "All 4 Hymn" a few years ago?

----------


## terrapin79

Hey Tim:
She played with the Blue Light Special Bluegrass band the past year but I understand she left. I saw the young woman who played fiddle with All 4 Hymn, but I don't know for sure if it was her. She has a cd with her sister, Gina called "Green" from 2004.
Bill

----------


## Milan Christi

Here's a lady with a mando who deserves a lot of high regard.
Sandy Lee Cherryholmes.

----------


## J. Mark Lane

This is the best thread ever! #All we need is some single malt Scotch and dog or two, and we'll have all of my four favorite things -- 

1. Scotch
2. Dogs
3. Mandolins

and (in the remote distance) 

4. #Women. #

How about a picture of a woman playing a mandolin while petting a dog and drinking a glass of Scotch?

By the way, Milla RULES! #I have that vid of her playing "Strange Behavior." #Every time I watch it, I engage in conduct adequately described by the song title...

----------


## Chip Booth

There's video? You must share Mark

----------


## J. Mark Lane

I'd be happy to. It's a rather large file, as I recall. Maybe 20 megs? I can't remember. It's on my home computer. It used to be available for free download somewhere. Maybe someone else knows? 

I can tell you, it is the sexiest video I've ever seen that was not...uh, well, I've never seen anything like that, of course, but...uh, well, anyway...it's a nice video.

----------


## man doh

Remind me never to buy a used mandolin from J Mark.

----------


## Moose

Counselor: AH!! - You are, indeed, a man of my own heart! - there ain't many of us left!

----------


## BluegrassPhilfromFrance

> Phil from France, isn't the so-far-unidentified girl Sharon Gilchrist? #-- #Paul


Paul, you're the winner !!! Congrats !

----------


## Vinaccia

Just an idle observation and some interesting statistics as of this moment:

Cafe Topic: Women with Mandolins, with less than 3 full days on the Cafe is averaging about Two Thousand One Hundred Six hits a day. #(6317 views ÷ by 3 days = 2,105.66)

Topic: Post a photograph of yourself: with 961 days on the cafe is averaging about 198 hits a day. #(189896 ÷ by 961 days = 197.60)

In 961 days from its inception, The Women with Mandolin topic, at its current daily view hit pace, stands to have over well over Two Million view hits. Can the mando cafe view counter go that high?

----------


## mandolooter

pretty girls, pretty mandolins....what can ya say!

----------


## mandolooter

Somewhere in there is a girl & a mandolin

----------


## J. Mark Lane

> Remind me never to buy a used mandolin from J Mark.


Well, you know that thing about how mandolins get broken in and all...maybe mine are more valuable. &lt;g&gt;

And Moose -- yeah, we few, we have to stick together. We're bound to lose, in the long run. But I ain't changing just because I know "they" are going to win. &lt;g&gt;

Mark

----------


## Karen Kay

Add another vote for Dominique! #I am honored to have jammed with her in the Bat Camp at Winfield!
Richard

----------


## Bill Snyder

> Just an idle observation and some interesting statistics as of this moment:
> 
> Cafe Topic: Women with Mandolins, with less than 3 full days on the Cafe is averaging about Two Thousand One Hundred Six hits a day. #(6317 views ÷ by 3 days = 2,105.66)
> 
> Topic: Post a photograph of yourself: with 961 days on the cafe is averaging about 198 hits a day. #(189896 ÷ by 961 days = 197.60)
> 
> In 961 days from its inception, The Women with Mandolin topic, at its current daily view hit pace, stands to have over well over Two Million view hits. Can the mando cafe view counter go that high?


I would guess that in 958 days from now the daily average for this thread will be much less than the _Post a Picture of Yourself_ thread. While this thread may not totally die, I imagine that it will not have as many posts added to its numbers as the other has.

----------


## Eric F.

> All we need is some single malt Scotch and dog or two


Sorry, no single malt. But this is some mighty fine bourbon.

----------


## Ken Berner

Now, that is not your average bar-fly; nor a damsel in "distress"!

----------


## Dfyngravity

how about Rebecca Lovell of The Lovell Sisters Band

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

the lovel sisters are real good, and i think theyre gonna be at greyfox. 

baron

----------


## sushi

Mandolins really seem to be a babe magnet...  ...no?

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Janna Jacoby, violinist/mandolinist:



Yes, Glauber, that is an Ovation...

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

by the way, where did that lovels sisters photo come from?

thanks
baron

----------


## Ken Berner

Ted, Thanks for the great example of pulchritude; keep up the fine work!

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Pulchritude: Pronunciation: 'p&l-kr&-"tüd, -"tyüd
Function: noun
Etymology: Middle English, from Latin pulchritudin-, pulchritudo, from pulchr-, pulcher beautiful
:physical comeliness
....................................

Right, Ken.
Rod Stewart just doesn't age, does he!

----------


## f5loar

Two biggies that come to mine are the Cherryholmes mom, and one of the Steven Sisters. Don't have photos and even if I did I wouldn't know how to show them. Maybe others can upload some. And how about another photo of Donna Stoneman!

----------


## mandolooter

Mom and daughter?

----------


## glauber

> Rod Stewart just doesn't age, does he!


He's well preserved.

----------


## glauber

> Yes, Glauber, that is an Ovation...


Wow, thanks for pointing out. I didn't notice there was a mandolin in that picture!

----------


## Dfyngravity

phisphan, it came from their website LSB

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

thanks

baron

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Mari Fe Pavón

----------


## pick up the world

I might play in a ensemble under the direction of mari fe pavon. I saw her playing at aconcert (quintet). Just great  
Might you heard about juan carlos munoz (same quintet and duo) he is my teacher. I think the best teacher which you could get. 
When I started to play mandolin (I live in luxembourg!!) I never thought that I would find a teacher. But B-MAN gave me the adress (thanks again) of mr. munoz.

----------


## pick up the world

You should visit www.artemandoline.com by the way

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Hello "pick up"! Yes, I know him! I`m sure he is a great teacher. You are a lucky one!

Good luck!
Plamen

----------


## Mike Stateler

How about Sonya Isaacs

Mike

----------


## John Flynn

I got a chuckle out of the fact that on Sonya Issacs' page on the Issacs' website, there is a link to Sonya's "Mary Kay" website, where she sells cosmetics. More power to her, I guess, but I have never seen anything like that on an artist's website before! It was just unexpected.

----------


## Bill Snyder

Mando Johnny, to understand the reason for the link to Mary Kay just look at your signature line, explains it all.

----------


## Jack Roberts

googled up this one:

----------


## jim simpson

"I used to fiddle around with these girls from the neighborhood"

----------


## jim simpson

I don't think we've featured Nuns yet(unidentified nun):

----------


## JEStanek

Lefty, Nun with a bowlback! Hat trick, Jim.
Jamie

----------


## DryBones

> Thanks, Jim, for starting this thread. #If I had some pics of Sharon Gilchrist, they'd be here. #She and Bryn Davies made the most remarkable complement to the combined musical presence of Tony Rice and Peter Rowan this past year; couldn't get enough of that group and hope they keep playing together for some time to come. #Anybody have some shots of Sharon et al.?


I believe this is what you are talking about...

Pete,Tony,Sharon,Bryn

----------


## John Flynn

> Mando Johnny, to understand the reason for the link to Mary Kay just look at your signature line, explains it all.


Good point. Like I said, more power to her. I hope she earns her pink Caddilac someday! It's just unusual, and I guess a bit refreshing, to see an artist allude to his or her day job on thier website. Visiting most artist's websites, you are left with the impression they are full-time "stars" even when you happen to know they are not.

----------


## Jim Garber

> "I used to fiddle around with these girls from the neighborhood"


Hey, I just got that photo in the mail! I was going to rescan and post it... oh well.

Jim

----------


## jim simpson

Sorry Jim!
My zeal seems to know no limits. It is a cool photo!
Congrats!
Jim

----------


## Jim Garber

That's okay. This one is mine also (from page one of this thread).



Jim

----------


## Jim Garber

All right, here is another.

Jim

----------


## mad dawg

Renoir...

----------


## ledmandlin

DryBones, ...bless your googlesearching mandoloving heart for finding and sharing that clip. I've got to have heard ol' Red Rowan's preamble to Free Mexican Airforce well over fifty times and our pals were a little rough on this occasion, mid-summer '05, but, by the time I caught up with them in NorCal a few months later--3 times in one week--they'd long since found their groove and were sublime. Thanks, again, Jason.

----------


## David M.

May have been mentioned, but haven't seen a pic of Carmella Ramsey. #Mainly a fiddler, but I saw her on ACL playing for Patty Loveless and she was on mando.

Can't find a pic of her w/mando. just with fiddle.

----------


## mandopete

We gettin' artsy now?

----------


## Django Fret

Jennie Benford (Jim and Jennie and the Pinetops)

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

> We gettin' artsy now?

----------


## Moose

She should'a known! ; ya' CAN'T play them 'tater bugs' stand'n UP!!### - hope she didn't....crack it!!## (I'm talk'n 'bout the mandolin!)...

----------


## Ken Berner

I'm with David M.; where is the lovely Carmella Ramsey? Anybody have a photo of her pickin' mandolin? I'll keep searching.

----------


## stevem

Not sure what's wrong with her. Looks like a nice enough axe...

----------


## levin4now

A couple more of Lourds. A lot of power in her stage presentation it seems. I wonder if "astropop" is anything similar to bluegrass?

----------


## levin4now

......playing a Gibson...

----------


## Jim Hilburn

I've been holding back with this one because I thought I might get in trouble.
 First, she's not a real woman, and second, that's not really a mandolin.
 But she's been on all of my mandolin labels.

----------


## Jim M.

Let's not forget Scott's postcard collection. This is my favorite:
#9

----------


## Moose

Hey Jim H.: I think I worked with HER in Baltimore - years ago! - Nice lady 'cept when she drank hard liqour! - then she'd get real "nasty".... hee... hee..

----------


## Django Fret

> This is the best thread ever! #All we need is some single malt Scotch and dog or two, and we'll have all of my four favorite things -- 
> 
> 1. Scotch
> 2. Dogs
> 3. Mandolins
> 
> and (in the remote distance) 
> 
> 4. #Women. #
> ...




A couple of dogs, a mandolin, a Scotch, and Milla. #

Probably doesn't get too much closer than this!

----------


## J. Mark Lane

Ha! That will do nicely, thanks! 

Now...can you just get all of those things to come over to my house?

----------


## stevem

There's just something about a woman with a mandobass...

----------


## stevem

Not sure what to say about this one...

----------


## mandoisland

I found this picture some time ago on Bluegrass and Country Music; Guests at ETSU

----------


## mandoisland

And another one from the Homepage of the Crooked Jades 
Crooked Jades Presskit - you can find a high resolution image there.

----------


## bluesmandolinman

did I mention that this is my new favorite topic ?

women and mandolins hhhmmmmm  

here is Roselyn Lionheart

----------


## Moose

THIS is a "live-ly" thread..., to say the least! - carry-on... Moose.

----------


## mandolooter

patriotic and all that...

----------


## fatt-dad

. . . I'm going to build a web page with these!!

f-d

----------


## mandocrucian

[IMG]
Maria Leahy of Leahy

----------


## Ken Berner

mandolooter, Is that really Martha White performing in her best Rhonda outfit?

----------


## Moose

"...now you bake right, with Martha White ; goodness gracious good'n lite Martha White ; for the finest..." Thanks for the music.., Lester. RIP.

----------


## DryBones

you can get the whole story on Rhonda and Martha White plus hear both versions of the theme song on the Woodsongs website.

Woodsongs Rhonda Vincent

----------


## jefflester

> I'd be happy to. #It's a rather large file, as I recall. #Maybe 20 megs? #I can't remember. #It's on my home computer. #It used to be available for free download somewhere. #Maybe someone else knows? #
> 
> I can tell you, it is the sexiest video I've ever seen that was not...uh, well, I've never seen anything like that, of course, but...uh, well, anyway...it's a nice video.


You downloaded it from me. It's 47MB. Milla isn't playing any mando, but Glen Phillips is.

Strange Behavior

----------


## jefflester

Sarah Jarosz, with Mike and Chris in Austin Saturday night:

----------


## Bobster

I just received my DVD, "Road to Nashville" from amazon.com and boy is it great. Donna Stoneman was, is and always will be the bomb. Also has some great Osborne stuff too. Great stuff. Bobster

----------


## Jack Roberts

Kiyomi was posted previously, but here is another picture of her.

Here is a link to commercial she made:

http://integral.or.tv/img/calltoweb.mpg

----------


## Jack Roberts

Here's another little video clip:

http://integral.or.tv/img/yuuzakuraeki.mpg

Kiyomi

----------


## Django Fret

Who says only the ukulele players get to dress up in Hawaiian outfits and have all the fun? 

(Amanda Barrett of the Ditty Bops)

----------


## David M.

Hope Amy don't mind me posting this. She's probably the best singer in this state, maybe the midwest...

http://www.mikeandamyfinders.com

Good band. good writing and singing and picking.

----------


## Linda Binder

Thanks Plamen for posting my picture on this thread! Here's a picture with a different mandolin--a Breedlove Orca. I'm pictured with Daniel Ahlert and Birgit Schwab at a concert last year.--Linda

----------


## Moose

Heeeeyyy! - Chris T. "cleans up" real good don't he!? - Moose.

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Noe Valley Plucked String Orchestra:
More than one woman with a mandolin! 


Daniel

----------


## mandopete

I'm actually quite surprised that no one has posted a picture of *Tove Flensborg*!

----------


## J. Mark Lane

Hey, Daniel. Have you seen them perform yet? Great photo. From a website, or did you take it?

----------


## mrmando

Haco, the original Japanese mando-babe

----------


## mrmando

Carmella Ramsey, former Patty Loveless sidekick

----------


## mrmando

Rachel Clayton of Boston band Chapter in Verse

----------


## mrmando

P. Nagamani

----------


## stevem

another

----------


## mandolooter

oh boy...Pokemon my daughters favorite...where's the Chobits? LOL!

----------


## jim simpson

This is my friend Nina Schorran. Okay, she doesn't play but it seemed like a good idea to have her hold it.
(GN Anderson #24 - formerly owned by new member Chuck Naill)

----------


## mrmando

Danie Powers ~ look out!

----------


## mrmando

Jewel Barbour

----------


## mrmando

The indefatigable Deni Bonet

----------


## mrmando

Sho 'nuff, it's Neve Campbell!

----------


## mrmando

Pony West...

----------


## Django Fret

Nancy Blake. 

Nice to see such a talented lady and a Loar in the same shot. Pretty good guitar player too.

----------


## DryBones

> Sho 'nuff, it's Neve Campbell!


and a lefty at that! #

----------


## Django Fret

Nancy Wilson of Heart. Another picture of her with a mando at http://www.theheartgallery.com/gallery....pic=279

----------


## stevem

Great pics everybody.
I like the feel of this one...

----------


## Chris Burt

Steve, What do you know of that painting?

----------


## stevem

> Steve, What do you know of that painting?


Found it here

----------


## f5loar

Can't say if pretty actress Neve can pick or not but she sure is holding a nice 60's vintage Kent electric mandola.

----------


## levin4now

Apparently, this is from Pablo Picasso.... Link

----------


## levin4now

She's thinking......"I've SEEN this picture somewhere before.......hmmmmm"

----------


## Professor PT

> Danie Powers ~ look out!


Hey, isn't that the singer from Twisted Sister?

----------


## stevem

Here's an interesting one I found. Don't know anything about her...

----------


## Ken Berner

Hey Alan, That Picasso picker looks like she ought to play in a "jug" band!

----------


## jefflester

I believe the Picasso painting is at the Museum of Modern Art in New York.

----------


## Arto

Here´s one:
(see eBay item 6181149063)

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Tracy Chapman talking to Carlo Aonzo about a mandolin she had just received (See Carlo Aonzo's web site)


Daniel

----------

Monica Rizzio, vocalist, and fiddler of the band Tripping Lily. Warming up on Alex Becrelis' mandolin, as she eagerly awaits the arrival of her new custom built Brunkalla mandolin next week. Shes got an amazing voice too, is that a women or what? Take a listen.....

www.TrippingLily.com

----------


## keithd

Thanks for that link; nice lookinig webpage, singing and playing.

----------


## levin4now

I don't understand why every historic/old picture/painting that depicts a woman playing a mandolin, generally has her clothes falling off or completely missing altogether.

I don't think that holds true for today's world. #If it did, I'd have to keep my daughters from playing the mandolin, (and perhaps have my wife play it more....at home of course.)

Then again, maybe this is the modern version of those old depictions:

----------


## Onesound

Guess the mandolin drives some women wild!

----------


## Moose

Yeah!! - Kind'a like a "fetish" thing....., welll, whatever..

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> Guess the mandolin drives some women wild!


That's true...

Drives Mrs. Mandohack wild, and me to the basement to remote corners of the house, so she doesn't have to hear me play.

----------


## otterly2k

I'm thinking that those pieces of "art" were probably created with the viewer in mind and probably do not represent the women's actual experiences.

I don't know about the other women on this board, but no matter how much I enjoy playing the mandolin, it's never caused my clothing to spontaneously fall off.

----------


## otterly2k

perhaps it was a marketing ploy by mando makers... kind of like an earlier equivalent of selling cars by putting bikini-clad supermodels all over them with wet soapy sponges. While I can't speak for all women, this is not really how most women behave "in our natural habitat".

----------


## fredfrank

> While I can't speak for all women, this is not really how most women behave "in our natural habitat".


I think most men know that, but you can't blame us for dreaming.

----------


## JEStanek

Maybe we could use women in overalls hand rubbing varnish on a souped up F-5 with stealth shaped sound holes.... droooooollling with tongue firmly in cheek.

Jamie

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Hello,

I was wondering where to post this and I found this to be the most appropriate thread. You know the original, of course, but here is what my colleagues (4 women) gave me as a present for my 30th. birthday.

----------


## Brady Smith

Sandy Cherryholmes

----------


## otterly2k

EXcellent, Plami! You look great with that thing on your head... far better than I would!

----------


## PatrickH

Great picture of Nancy Wilson.

----------


## Treblemaker

Prentice Sellers of the Lone Mountain Sisters and the Barefoot Nellies - Both great San Francisco Based Bluegrass Bands...

----------


## Treblemaker

Nicole Solis - SF Based Mando Picker with the Barefoot Nellies...

----------


## Treblemaker

Well Bugs ain't no Gal - but ya know he loves to wear dresses - and he picks a mean 4 string mando....

----------


## Treblemaker

Girl with Mandolin
Sculpture by Romanian Artist Ion Irimescu

----------


## Paul Hostetter

Uh, I think that has three strings.

----------


## Treblemaker

Wassup Doc...

Well you'd be right. It's really a Bugsalaika!

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

> Uh, I think that has three strings.


which, for Bugs is OK, because he only has four fingers!

 

Daniel

----------


## dryseptember

is there anything hotter than a woman with a mandolin?
dryseptember

----------


## Strange1

Many years ago( early 70's ?) I was lucky enuff to share a stage (Outdoor, near Decatur IL) with Donna Stoneman.  she signed my mandolin, but it was where my arm rested and it wore off before long. We were in diff bands of course but it was still a kick.

Jack

----------


## Professor PT

> is there anything hotter than a woman with a mandolin?
> dryseptember


Yeah, two women with mandolins.

----------


## Bill Snyder

To see some talented young ladies check out The Lovell Sisters. They are still teenagers, but they do a good job. There are video and sound clips.

----------


## jim simpson

Rebecca Lovell

----------


## ronlane3

Not a woman yet, but she's my angel playing my fern

----------


## Jim Roberts

Is she going to charge you for "distressing" it?

Great photo!

----------


## ronlane3

At 21 months old, she better not charge me anything. Besides, she does get to do that often, just when I'm standing or sitting right there (noticed the strap over the head and shoulder). #It was so cute to watch her with it. #When I give her a pick she will pluck the strings just like daddy.

Thanks

----------


## Ken Waltham

Well, there isn't exactly a mandolin in this photo. This is a photo of my wife, taken last week. She has put up with more Gibson mandolins than practically any woman alive! And no complaints yet....

----------


## Wendy Anthony

Women's Gibson Mandolin Orchestras are well represented in 7 out of 22 Vintage Photos, from Bernunzio's Vintage Instrument site (referred to on MandolinCafe's homepage today) ...

See Images #: 8, 9, 10, 12, 14, 15, 18, 21, & 22

Keepin' tuned ...
Wendy Anthony

----------


## JEStanek

Shot 22 is one of my favorites. I love that Gibson Style O guitar.

Jamie

----------


## Arto

"Not a woman yet, but she's my angel playing my fern"

That´s the sweetest picture I´ve seen in MC for a long while. You´re a happy man.


 Arto

----------


## ronlane3

Thanks Arto. I'm not only happy, I'm VERY blessed and lucky.

----------


## John Craton

> Not a woman yet, but she's my angel playing my fern


Indeed, cute, cute photo. And what advanced technique! Already playing _sul tastiera,_ and at such a tender age.

----------


## SpookyReverb

Here's a photo of my girlfriend (VERY supportive when it comes to instrument buying # ).

She's just learning (as am I!), playing one of the $30 Rogues

----------


## mandopete

Looks like a music store!

----------


## Fred G

I don't know her name but she plays with silk n saddle. They played at wind gap last summer

----------


## Fred G

and another

----------


## Fred G

last one...

----------


## Fred G

woops, here it is

----------


## Onesound

Wish I was her mandolin!  :Cool:

----------


## Daniel1975

I wish I was her dress!

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Silk N Saddle

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Fred G

one last picture of Scarlett! if you look really hard you can see the mando in this picture

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## ronlane3

mandolin? where? for the life of me, I only see one string and I can't get it to loosen. darn the luck.

----------


## AlanN

To heck with the girl, what caught my eye is the awesome mural which adorns the stage at Windgap.

Hey, beauty is in the eye of the beholder

----------


## dan@kins

wocka wocka!

----------


## Tim

Careful guys. #All of her siblings are teenagers (the article didn't give her age). #Wouldn't want anyone to get arrested. #

----------


## ronlane3

You can get arrested for gawking at a beautiful lady? When did that happen?

----------


## jefflester

> Careful guys. #All of her siblings are teenagers (the article didn't give her age). #Wouldn't want anyone to get arrested. #


She's at least 19:
http://www.bentonnews.net/oatsphotos.htm

----------


## ronlane3

if that was 2003 then she's 22. still impressive.

----------


## manjitsu

still impressive indeed! :-)

----------


## JEStanek

Don't make me testify against you guys...
Jamie

----------


## Tim

Okay, I'm a hypocrit. #I like looking at the pictures in this thread.

At the same time it bothered me when I thought that the first (maybe only) mention of this MANDOLIN player on the MANDOLIN cafe lead to comments about people wanting to touch her. #Probably because I was thinking that there is a reasonable chance that she and her family might see those comments. #

But, as I drive home from work I tell myself "It's not my job to enforce traffic laws", I'll come up with something similar to tell myself here. #

----------


## dan@kins

I'm sure that young woman and her family deal with people taken by her looks quite frequently. Thats a revealing dress she's chosen to perform in. .. . and musical merit stands on its own but show business has some 'show' to it as well.....there haven't been any rude or socially unacceptable comments made here. IMHO.

----------


## pick up the world

i've even seen two mandos...

----------


## Fred G

I certainly didn't mean to start a controversy. My friend who is a proffessional newspaper photographer took these. She dresses that way because it helps sell the band, IMHO

----------


## Moose

I knew it all along!

----------


## otterly2k

Here's the band, Girlyman. #Doris Muramatsu is playing mandolin in this one... but they swap instruments a lot.

----------


## otterly2k

In this one, Ty Greenstein is on mando...

----------


## Steve Farling

Here's my daughter. She can play "Old Joe Clark" on the mando, but the big smile is cause she's the owner of the Fiddle sittin' next to her!

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Olga Dubowskaja with a Seiffert German bowlback mandolin:

----------


## Bill James

Kari Larson on the left is a great mandolin, uke, and guitar player. Plays with "The Ditchlillies".

----------


## mandopete

I only look at this thread for the articles!

----------


## ronlane3

yeah what mandopete said. That's the ticket.

----------


## glauber

A little off-topic, sorry:



My 2 daughters. Laura plays uke (using a felt pick) and Isabella wonders where are the other 4 strings.

----------


## Ken Berner

Hey glauber, Can we get that picture on a T-shirt???? Maybe add a mando for the baby!!!

----------


## Keith Miller

Sam Parton from the Be Good Tanyas

----------


## david blair

I can't post th photo, only a link. 
Sharon Gilchrist from Merlefest.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/3087844...s/565773/show/

----------


## jefflester

> I can't post th photo, only a link. 
> Sharon Gilchrist from Merlefest.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/3087844...s/565773/show/


This one?

----------


## dstretch

This is Brennan Leigh, she is an awesome singer/mandolin player. Great voice, and along with her brother Seth who is one of the best guitarist I have ever met, they put on a great show.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Alison Stephens, of course, with her Embergher mandolin.
Photo by Mitzi de Margary

----------


## John Craton

> Alison Stephens, of course, with her Embergher mandolin.


Thanks for posting that, Plami. I was wondering when Alison would make her appearance here. I tried to post a photo of her several weeks ago, but I could never get it to size correctly. Glad to see you figured it out.

----------


## Ken Berner

Here is the lovely and talented Haley Dykes, with father, guitarist great Doyle Dykes.

----------


## Jim Garber

I posted this elsewhere. Hilda was the Sharon Gilchrist of here time. By my estimation she would be approaching 125 years old by now.

Jim

----------


## mandoisland

I have just bought this postcard on ebay - Fanny Slezak, mandolin player from Vienna, announcement of a concert in 1930 in Munich - the first appearance of Fanny Sledzak in Munich. She has a nice mandolin which looks like a Calace Classico A. I will try to make a detailed view of the mandolin when I have got the postcard.

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

> I posted this elsewhere. Hilda was the Sharon Gilchrist of here time. By my estimation she would be approaching 125 years old by now.
> 
> Jim


Have a look at that headstock. 
Is that a Rigel?! 

 

Daniel

----------


## Django Fret

Kimberly Kelly

----------


## Ken Berner

All I can say is that she'd best get that electrified mando away from the creek. She sure is mighty cute, too!!!

"Mama can I go out and play?"
"Yes, my darlin' daughter;
Hang your clothes on a huckleberry bush,
But don't go near the water!"

----------


## JEStanek

Did Kimberly Kelly play with a band. A simple Google search didn't help.

Jamie

----------


## Django Fret

> Did Kimberly Kelly play with a band. A simple Google search didn't help.
> 
> Jamie


Jamie, here is her Web site:

http://www.kimberlykellymusic.com/

----------


## Neil Gladd

I'm late to this thread, but I saw a link to my mandobabe page early on. Here are a few more that I haven't put up yet. Something is not quite right about this first one...

----------


## Neil Gladd

Peel me a grape!

----------


## Neil Gladd

The ultimate mandobabe, Miss Jayne Mansfield. (And I don't care that it's really a bouzouki...)

----------


## Michael Gowell

Mother of that cop babe on Law and Order. #Decapitated in front of her children in a car crash.

----------


## PepCJim

Sandy Lee Cherryholmes. This is at the 2002 Huck Finn Jubilee.

----------


## JEStanek

The "Cop Babe" would be Mariska Hargitay born to Jane Mansfield and Mickey Hagarity on Jan 23 1964. I like the Law and Order franchises.

Jamie

----------


## mandopete

> The ultimate mandobabe, Miss Jayne Mansfield. (And I don't care that it's really a bouzouki...)


Now we're talkin !

----------


## Django Fret

Canadian Idol's Theresa Sokyrka

----------


## fatt-dad

> Something is not quite right about this first one...


I'm not sure that that mandobabe is a mandobabe. . . . .

f-d

----------


## Moose

Yeah!!??..., yeah!??## - I agree! - someth'n kinda' "funny" - can't put my finger on it jus' yet... - Moose.

----------


## Dave Gumbart

Well, there's this photo....

----------


## Dave Gumbart

And this. Hmmmm..... (no disrespect to Mr. Hartford or the young woman, just interesting)

----------


## Dave Gumbart

Too bad about the start of a new page there. Those two photos work a lot better when they're closer. 

Dave

----------


## Django Fret

MaryAnne Marino

----------


## mandodude

Illinois' own... the lovely Miss Ashley Lewis of _Ashton Gap_ and her Dearstone...

P.S. Django, ol' buddy... how ya been, my friend!?!

----------


## mandopete

Django Fret & Mandodude posting away - reminds me of the good old days!

----------


## Django Fret

> P.S. Django, ol' buddy... how ya been, my friend!?!


Mandodude, I've been doing OK and thanks for asking. 

I agree with Mandopete that it is great to see you posting again, and it is good to that we all have something in common with an appreciation of mandolins...appreciating women who play mandolins!!!

Here is one of Tina Larkin.

----------


## cbobgo

Here's my contribution: Annabelle of the Wailin Jennys, first playing her fiddle like a mando, then at the Juno awards. Pics are from their website.

- bob

----------


## cbobgo

here's the second

----------


## mandopete

#06 looks like he could take on any stage crashers!

----------


## craigmurray

Looks like Randy Bachman has been dieting!

----------


## JGWoods

Ms Annabelle looks like she's clawhammering a fiddle- cool!
I try that now and then, a little tough with the radius.

----------


## ronlane3

Tina Larkin, wow. I have to admit seeing the Larkins live kept my attention.

----------


## Doug Edwards

I guess Tina and her sister have grown up since this photo was taken.

----------


## Doug Edwards

The Larkins at Salmon Lake.

----------


## Django Fret

Megan Mullins...

----------


## bluesmandolinman

with all these beautifull women I can´t concentrate on my playing anymore

----------


## ira

i;m with you rene- talented and beautiful- my kinda gals.

----------


## twaaang

Several pictures above, "scroll envy" took on an entirely new meaning for me. -- Paul

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Denise Wambsgans

----------


## SternART

Man....look at the strings on that one!

----------


## Amandalyn

Did you know Marilyn played?

----------


## Ken Berner

Oh,yes, Marilyn played John and Bobby and Joe and . . . . .

----------


## schaef0

here's me.... 




and w/ a bouzouki .. now i really want one, boooooo

----------


## JEStanek

Welcome to the Cafe scheaf0. Who signed your mando?
Jamie

----------


## Django Fret

[quote=schaef0,April 17 2006, 10:48]here's me.... 

Nice to see some more members posting original photos. #BTW, what chord is that you are playing in the first photo?




Here is a photo of Jane Germain.

----------


## schaef0

umm Sean Watkins and Chris Thile from Nickel Creek signed my mando...

in the 1st pic? i'm not playing a chord :-p.... but in the 2nd i'm just like... messing around obviously. I went to "Lark in the Morning" when I visited San Francisco. It's a SPECTACULAR store... if you're in San Fran at the Wharf... you MUST visit!

----------


## mandroid

Wonder if women are less prone to the multiple mandolin aquisition thing.
12 and counting B  B  catch and release on a few more.

----------


## schaef0

HAHahah well I'm currently at 4 and I haven't been playing for 2 years yet

----------


## kyblue

> I'm currently at 4 and I haven't been playing for 2 years yet


Same for me. Plus one on order.

:-)

Paula

----------


## glauber

I have three women at home (four if you count the dog), but only two mandolins.

----------


## Michael H Geimer

glauber, my friend ... be carefull!

Many a man has suffered greatly from F.A.S. (Female Aqui ... you get the joke) Remember that pretty lady named Helen? Well ... Paris sure mucked things up pretty bad for himself and whole bunch of others, too! 

If only he had bought himself another Lyre or Lute (L.A.S.) to calm his desires ... a thousand ships might have been spared.

I'll give in to M.A.S., G.A.S., or even B.A.S. long before I mess up the good thing I've got going!

----------


## Stephanie Reiser

> HAHahah well I'm currently at 4 and I haven't been playing for 2 years yet


I've got three, with two more under construction, one of which is sold.

----------


## guitharsis

I have five: 2 A style and 3 vintage Italian bowlbacks. Haven't been playing two years yet.

----------


## Django Fret

Frances Taylor

http://www.taylor-mandolin.com/

----------


## JEStanek

Is Ms. Taylor's pickguard curling town from bass towards the treble side?  
Jamie

----------


## Bob A

The pickguard is not curling, it's carefully inlaid to look like a scroll. Ms Taylor has exquisite taste in bowlbacks; the one illustrated looks to be a high-end instrument made in the Embergher shop in Rome. The scroll pickguard is used exclusively on the instruments made for concert soloists. Embergher instruments are hard to come by and pricey (for bowlbacks, anyway). 

Some models are extremely ornate and fetch absurd prices; these examples were usually custom-ordered by the wealthy and royalty. I've handled one made for Czar Nicolas. Others, like the one above, were made for concert soloists; not nearly so decorated, but optimised for carrying power and fine tonal quality. Another poster to this board has one; he likens it to a Ferrari: no matter how hard he pushes, it delivers without breaking up, and it is able to respond to the player no matter what is asked of it. Still others were made for mandolin orchestras in various grades.

----------


## JEStanek

Thanks Bob. I'm sure I'm not the only one to learn something new and interesting today!

Jamie

----------


## Martin Jonas

> The pickguard is not curling, it's carefully inlaid to look like a scroll. Ms Taylor has exquisite taste in bowlbacks; the one illustrated looks to be a high-end instrument made in the Embergher shop in Rome. The scroll pickguard is used exclusively on the instruments made for concert soloists. Embergher instruments are hard to come by and pricey (for bowlbacks, anyway).


That bowlback in the Frances Taylor photo is a 1960 Embergher-labelled 5-bis. As Luigi Embergher died in 1943, it would actually have been made by Pecoraro, but the shop continued to use the same constructions. 

I had a chance to see that instrument close-up during a recent weekend tutorial with Frances Taylor, and it's indeed a beautiful mandolin in top condition.

Martin

----------


## Django Fret

Friday is always a nice day for a Dutch treat.

Marian van Dijk, Margreet van Litsenburg, and Nita Godlieb from the second mandolin section of the Het Consort:

http://www.mandolineorkest.nl/inform...formatie01.htm

----------


## JEStanek

Cool looking tailpiece on your two pointer, Amandalyn.

Jamie

----------


## Amandalyn

That tailpiece is also a Randy Wood Design.
TL

----------


## Amandalyn

Here's my Randy Wood 2 pt. I also have a few others (MAS) F-5 Cole, Breedlove Cascade, Hoyer Guitar shaped, Finegold Guitar Shaped, Johnson OM.
Teri LaMarco

----------


## Django Fret

Not a woman with a mandolin, but Hilary James is playing a mando bass!

http://www.mandolin.co.uk/

----------


## ShaneJ

Are you sure? Maybe she's just petite!

----------


## Mike Crocker

Hilary is famous for the mando bass. I've never actually heard her with one live as she hasn't brought one here that I know of (she has used my bass fiddle though, while gigging here). As ambassadors (intentionally or not) of mandolin, Simon Mayor and Hilary James do the right thing, and do it well.

Peace, Mooh.

----------


## delsbrother

SOMEONE in the SeaTac area has my Simon Mayor live CD (left it in a rental car at the airport, rental company "looked" for it and couldn't find it.. yeah, right). A great set with Hilary James on mandobass and vocals. Just beautiful! Loved Simon's children's stuff too.

----------


## Professor PT

It's probably some grunge rock fan who will be very disappointed!

----------


## Tim

> (left it in a rental car at the airport, rental company "looked" for it and couldn't find it.. yeah, right).


My son once bought a box of "misc. stuff left in rental cars" at an auction. #He got a lot of CDs (plus some used lipstick) for $15. #Your skepticism on how much they looked is well founded.

----------


## Django Fret

Jade Wells of the Wells Family Band.

http://wellsfamilyband.com/

----------


## Gibson A5

Kayla with my #1 Pruitt mando.

Bill

----------


## chuck.naill

Who shrunk the mandolin player?

----------


## Django Fret

Here is another very beautiful one from the earlier years of womandolins...

----------


## jim simpson

Careful with that hookah!

----------


## Django Fret

Tammy Gislason

http://www.tammydee.com/

----------


## Django Fret

And once again, as "Tammy Pearl"...

----------


## Jack Roberts

Tammmy Pearl! I'm in love! 


Tammy yodeling!

----------


## glauber

Stolen from another thread:

Sierra Hull and Sam Bush (video)

Is this the cutest thing you've ever seen or what?

----------


## mandoisland

Sierra Hull and Sam Bush - this is incredible, I have seen nothing like this before

----------


## Dagger Gordon

10 years old! That girl is indeed incredible.

----------


## csstanley

I do believe I saw her with Alison Krauss on one of those PBS specials.

----------


## Dan Adams

What brand of mandolin is she playing? Looks like a Fisch? Dan

----------


## billkilpatrick

"madame rachel" from the maghreb - posted to mikesouds site:

----------


## Onesound

Why do so many of the ladies in those old, antique photos look more like men than women?  Did I see a 10 OClock shadow behind that veil?

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Looks like one of those Goo'a'ools on Sci Fi Channel (SG-1)

----------


## billkilpatrick

gentlemen! ... please! ... this is madame rachel you're talking about here - mandolin jouant extraordinaire. 

when will rogers was asked to officiate at the unveiling of a statue erected to honor the pioneering women who helped win the west, he looked at the beautifully proportioned, finely featured, strong, proud and erect figure and said something to the effect that if frontier women were as beautiful then as this statue is now, there'd be a lot more of us.

----------


## AlanN

One of those gals seems to have a hookah next to her. "One toke over the line"

----------


## Django Fret

Kate Wright of the Wright Sisters Bluegrass band.

http://www.wrightsistersbluegrass.com/

----------


## in oil

Sharon Gilchrist aiken sc what a great player

----------


## in oil

and looker
Ricky

----------


## in oil

Ricky

----------


## kww

Old Caprichos cigarette ad:


By the way, is anyone able to get direct image posting to work anymore? I was able to use it a few weeks ago, but now I can only get images to work if I post a link to an image.

----------


## DryBones

Angela Easterling

----------


## Django Fret

Can anyone tell if any of these are Pac-rim mandos?

----------


## delsbrother

The two A styles look like Ibanez models.. Not sure, but I think the Fs are Epis.. I think that group is the mando section to a Singaporean Rondalla group, so I would be surprised if there were any US-made instruments there. I'd love to hear what they sound like too.

----------


## Keith Miller

scary or what ?

----------


## Loren Bailey

Scary? #I'll say. #That necks looks like it needs a major reset   

Loren

----------


## JD Cowles

Does this shot qualify?

----------


## Ken Berner

All I can say to that (and the previous remark) is "nothing here seems to require any sort of reset"!

----------


## fatt-dad

. . . . And the color of the day is GREEN!

f-d

----------


## Moose

Yeah!! - like in..."Green Machine" - hee..., hee...

----------


## levin4now

Let's run through the official thread checklist:

Woman: Check. (!)
Mandolin: Check.

Yep, she qualifies. But bona fide?

----------


## DryBones

"Mama says he's bon-a-fide" 

Is this picture better for content?

----------


## John Rosett

my first wife, thelma-lou used to sit around the trailer in a coat just like that.

----------


## ourgang

You know, if she would learn how to dress, she would be the complete package. Everytime I have seen her she has been dressed really tacky. Probably the worst dressed woman in Bluegrass.

----------


## Ken Berner

I wonder if tacky clothes are better than no clothes at all? At least ol' Thelma-Lou had better sense than to leave the trailer dressed like that!

Speaking of entertainers appearing nice and neat (we've worn this subject out before), Tony Rice is one of my best-dressed heroes.

----------


## Bluegrass Boy

Sheesh, if Rhonda aint the complete package, there aint no such thing. Dress tacky? I think she always looks stylish and classy. Love the coat.

----------


## JEStanek

Do you guys remember how the last thread where people were commenting about Rhonda got shut down? Lets keep this one alive. Let's pretend Rhonda was in the room along with your mother...

Jamie- who enjoy's this thread cause it shows his daughter she can play too...

----------


## ourgang

Bluegrass Boy

You need to start shopping at places other than Wal-Mart!!

----------


## Django Fret

> Do you guys remember how the last thread where people were commenting about Rhonda got shut down? #Lets keep this one alive. #Let's pretend Rhonda was in the room along with your mother...
> 
> Jamie- who enjoy's this thread cause it shows his daughter she can play too...


Amen to that, Jamie! Let's all work to keep this one on the topic.

----------


## otterly2k

There's a fine line between appreciating women and objectifying. I'm glad there seems to be interest in keeping this on the appreciation side.
KE

----------

jim simpson

----------


## JD Cowles

yeah, i kinda regretted posting that pic after the fact. #no dis on rhonda intended, or any general misogyny or objectification. #it was sorta tongue in cheek cause you can hardly see her mando in the photo.

----------


## mandolooter

well it meets the thread parameters quite well and Rhonda can dress however she feels, thats what we all do.

----------


## otterly2k

no criticism intended, JD... after all, she put that photo on her album cover. (personally, I think her playing speaks for itself and she shouldn't have to use the, um, dress to sell it, but that's just me!)

The photo no doubt meets the thread criteria. Sometimes the commentary can go astray. I was just speaking up in support of Jamie's post.

----------


## JEStanek

I didn't mean to be the big PC police (too much). Both photos fulfill the intent of this thread... I just didn't want the comments to get too outrageous (like in that other thread). I guess fashion discussions are as much a matter of taste/personal preference as tone, mandolin body shapes, and music styles.

Rhonda deffinately brings a little haute couture to the stage... We can't all wear overalls or 10 Gallon hats (not that there's anything wrong with overals or 10 Gallon hats  ).

Jamie

----------


## bgmando

No worse than Peter trading licks with two women at the same time.

----------


## Bluegrass Boy

Hey Ourgang - why spend the dough at walmart when I can get just as good stuff at the Goodwill superstores? #But thanks for the advice. #I always appreciate it when strangers take an interest in my life. #That's how strangers become friends, eh buddy?

----------


## danb

Bluegrass boy:

o_O

----------


## J. Mark Lane

I've been enjoying this thread since it started. Some great photos of some lovely women, all of them. As a father of a little girl whom I hope will take up music (starting this year, she's 4 now), it is great to see so many tremendous role models out there for our young girls.

One of my favorite family bands out there is called SHEL (http://www.intoonmusic.com/). The letters stand for daughters Sarah, Hannah, Eva and Liza (their father and band leader, Andrew Holbrook, took a back seat in the name). I hope the family won't mind if I post this photo of Eva, the mandolin player. A beautiful and talented young woman!

----------


## DryBones

J.Mark,
Thanks for getting this thing back on course.

----------


## Jim M.

Here's Ashley Broder, a super picker and fiddler, aka "ash" on the Cafe. I've had the pleasure to hear her pick at various Co-mando jams:



You can see a schedule of some of her upcoming concerts at:
schedule

----------


## keithd

Thanks for that link Jim. I've heard her partner's name before, but never heard their playing. Maybe I'll make their show at Don Quixote's next month. For anyone in Tacoma, they'll be playing at The Mandolin Cafe (!) on the 31st!

There are some more really nice photos on their website too.

----------


## jefflester

> You can see a schedule of some of her upcoming concerts at:
> schedule


Or better yet:
ashleybroder.com

----------


## dstretch

I don't think this young lady is considered a woman yet, but man can she play.

Check out this link of her playing with Sam Bush.


Sierra Hull jamming with Sam Bush

----------


## J. Mark Lane

Is that Alison with Sierra? Great photo. I love the sort of gentle, maternal look on her face.

----------


## ronlane3

That would be Alison. I would agree with you Mark, she is a lovely woman.

----------


## Fred G

that is a great video Danny, she has talent!

----------


## Brier

My daughter with an F-5 necklace.
Peter.

----------


## jim simpson

Not a "woman" but " a chick with a mandolin"!

----------


## levin4now

Came across this one over lunch - as well as a few others.

----------


## levin4now

and this ensemble

----------


## levin4now

decisions..decisions.....

----------


## otterly2k

I'd say... play either instrument, but lose the hat!

----------


## levin4now

Not sure what happened or is about to happen here. I suspect a high-wire act?

----------


## Ken Berner

Alan, That "high wire" looks like a G-string; or maybe a thong?

----------


## Duc Vu

Alan,
The "high wire" is likely a crack in the original glass slide.

----------


## DryBones

> Alan, That "high wire" looks like a G-string; or maybe a thong?


G-String....you crack me up, it can't be more than a D string at best.

----------


## jefflester

> scary #or what ?


Picasso's art comes alive.
YouTube clip

----------


## jim simpson

I was keepin' up with her during the Pete Townsend windmills then she sort of fell apart!

----------


## JEStanek

That was cool. I wish it had been a mando tune tho...

Jamie

----------


## man0mando

a quick little photoshop

----------


## Ken Berner

Now I see why mothers always told their girls to "keep your knees together!".

----------


## ourgang

Any idea what chord she is holding there??

----------


## Keith Miller

ourgang... don't tempt me, this is a family board  
Keith

----------


## otterly2k

I think maybe she just had a very bad teacher...:p

----------


## piknleft

...no stand on stage for her mando and the banjo player is preparing to cut loose on the "break".

----------


## Bob DeVellis

Is that why she's covering her ears?

----------


## Django Fret

Here is a lady with a mando on a postcard that was postally used in 1908 according to the Eb@y listing description (6286302048). 

Does anyone know what kind of mandolin she is tuning?

----------


## django

and this is no way to play a mandolin.

this is a picture of the Doll family playing the Turturro turnover mandolin/uke comination.....more here http://www.mugwumps.com/turturro.htm

----------


## Moose

Hey! - I think I recognize that girl with the "crack" run'in thru her(OPS!#) - I worked with her in Baltimore years ago! - nice lady but she couldn't handle her liqour - got real nasty after two or three... Moose.

----------


## django

My daughter and Bouzouki

----------


## mandolooter

Django, that lady tuning the mando is the best one yet! I have a new favorite

----------


## Garrett

Who is this! She's awesome. She's got Monroe-style down cold.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcW2ErnIqqM

----------


## Django Fret

> Django, that lady tuning the mando is the best one yet! I have a new favorite


But does anyone know what kind of mando in 1908 looked like a Gibson A with f-holes??? 

Darn, I think I've got a new favorite, too!

----------


## mandolooter

her name is Megan, Garret, and she is the bluegrass angel!

----------


## RichM

Ty Greenstein of the band Girlyman.

----------


## RichM

Doris Muramatsu, also from Girlyman.

----------


## oldwave maker

Hon. numba one son Ezra B. and Tara Shupe, refugees from Urban Breakdown, her hair color was same as the C# when I started it!

----------


## Bill Snyder

I am not positive but I think that Ty pictured above isn't actually a female, although...oh never mind.

----------


## RichM

> I am not positive but I think that Ty pictured above isn't actually a female, although...oh never mind.


Ty definitely is female... you might be surprised to discover that women come in many shapes, sizes, and styles.

----------


## Bill Snyder

Well Rich, I certainly did not mean to offend anyone but I looked at their website and read the _ All About Ty_ page and never could tell, after all she says "Girlyman has taught me how to be a woman. I mean, a *man*." and this quote "Girlyman has led me on a path to my own girlish self, and because of *my manly* understanding, I can now breathe the bigender air."
Then under interests she lists "ladies".
This can lead to a bit of confusion for some of us.

----------


## otterly2k

Bill- Girlyman (as the name might tip you off) is a band that plays with gender in many ways. I can understand your confusion. However, for the purposes of this thread, I think it's fair to include Ty...

Actually, I posted pics of both of them a ways back...

----------


## RichM

> I certainly did not mean to offend anyone


No offense taken, Bill! Karen did a better job of explaining the situation than I did.

----------


## Nihilist37

I got to see these guys at a folk festival a few months back.

I dont know whether it's correct to call it a girl or not.

----------


## jim simpson

Oh my! Rocky Horror meets Bluegrass!!

----------


## JEStanek

Wow! Not a woman with a mandolin... I can only imagine the line at the CD sales tent for the meet and greet. What kind of music did they play, punk, alt-folk, bluegrass?

That cowboy hat makes a statement. 

Jamie

----------


## Ken Berner

A black garter-belt, mmmmm; almost as sexy as a black-top mandolin. What on earth could lead a "man" to appear in public in this manner? I guess it is a matter of exhibitionism, and I'd bet that his momma would be mortified!

----------


## Moose

He didn't get enough ...ATTENTION when he was...little.

----------


## dan@kins

This is a sad day for mandolin players all over the world.

----------


## otterly2k

or a good day for transvestites.

----------


## JEStanek

At lease we didn't see the "Blue Moon of Crossdresser Keep on Shining"

That's one small step for mandos and one giant stilleto heel from transvestites. 

Funny Otterly

----------


## Django Fret

Here is one of Ashley Lewis. #(It could be the same person that Mandodude posted on page 14 of this thread, or there is another Ashley Lewis who plays the mandolin.)

----------


## fishdawg40

Here's one of my girlfriend (of course, in her words, "she doesn't look good...."). We actually had the Dawg autograph a copy of this photo, he giggled. 

Alas, this is what goes on in her head when I'm playing the mandolin.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> did I mention that this is my new favorite topic ?
> 
> women and mandolins hhhmmmmm  
> 
> here is Roselyn Lionheart


Hey I remember her and her husband playing out on the street in Jackson Square in New Orleans, La. in the late 80's when I was out there ... errr... basically panhandling on a street corner with a guitar in my 20's  

I never knew her name though.

----------


## Django Fret

But, please don 't forget about Marietta Colombo...

----------


## Keith Miller

is this a mandolin ? more lute like I think

----------


## Keith Miller

bohemian

----------


## Arto

"is this a mandolin ? more lute like I think"

That´s an interesting instrument. Looks like a Milanese mandolin, but is larger. Maybe somebody more qualified in historical mandolins knows?

Is the detail of a painting? And by whom (looks like those pre-Raphaelite paintings to me)? Would be nice to see the whole picture.

Arto

----------


## Keith Miller

Arto,
The picture is by Jules-Joseph Lefebvre
http://www.geocities.com/theartwerx/lefebvre.html
This link will take you to a site with a lot of his work
Keith

----------


## Linda Binder

from a door on the Duomo in Firenze, Italy:
--Linda

----------


## jim simpson

Linda,
You inspired me.
Jim

----------


## Linda Binder

Good one Jim!
--Linda

----------


## bratsche

Hehehehe...  :Wink:

----------


## mandopete

Now we gettin' artsy...

----------


## stevem

For sale over at eba* for $17,700...

----------


## Django Fret

The 1940s must have been good times for the mandolin. Bill picked up his Loar in 43, and many others picked up a 46 Esquire calendar with this Varga woman and her mandolin...

----------


## jim simpson

I thought this was from a "Cars" album cover!

----------


## mandopete

Yeah, the heck with art...now back to cheesecake!

----------


## bradeinhorn

Anybody catch family guy tonight? Lois is so hot...

----------


## otterly2k

I saw that too, and wondered if anyone would catch it!

----------


## bradeinhorn

and here's a flashback...

----------


## ira

man, you miss one night and lois and peter flashback to folk jam with lois (that vixen) on the mando!!! darn me for prob. doing something productive!

----------


## bradeinhorn

i know you must feel awful...here's another.

----------


## Django Fret

Singer, songwriter, and mandolin player Sonya Isaacs.

----------


## mandopete

...and the Anime version:

----------


## jim simpson

woman with mandoline -- oops!

----------


## rhetoric

No, but a pretty nice chop.

Wacka wacka wacka.

----------


## Jason Kessler

Really cuts through...

----------


## Martin Jonas

I went to the Victoria & Albert Museum in London yesterday, and was intrigued by this picture in their Photography section. Luckily, I found that all of their exhibits can be found on their searchable image database here.

The details of this picture from the database are:




> Object: Photograph
> 
> Title: Melody
> 
> Date: 1907
> 
> Techniques: Gum bichromate print
> 
> Artist/designer: Brigman, Annie W., born 1869 - died 1950 (photographers)
> ...


Martin

----------


## Django Fret

Lauren Bevins of Common Ground Bluegrass.

http://www.commongroundbluegrass.com

----------


## Tweeder

> Lauren Bevins of Common Ground Bluegrass.


I'm in love!!

----------


## Ken Berner

Maybe so, but in Charleston this time of year, it is better known as "heat". Hope you don't have the rash to go with it!

----------


## mandodude

Okay... so she doesn't have a mandolin...

She _did,_ however, play a prominent role in a mando-related thread here at the ol' Cafe some time ago. It's quiz time, kiddies: Who's been hangin' around here long enough to remember _this_ sweetie??

----------


## Bill James

Maybe this will jog your memory,

"Actually I didn`t understand why you`re want to buy my mandolin too much ?? 
a million dollar is a big big money. I ending the auction cause I think it`s 
just not possible to me. I got this mandolin from my ex girl, I sell them 
cause I don`t want to see everything which she has gave to me. I know this 
mandolin are vintage item, but It`s really their price ? I only know about 
Gibson F-5 1923 with price $1.125.000,00, But.....is my mandolin have same 
price ? Are you sure ? I`m not a greedy man. I ended my auction cause I 
think my winning bidder ( not you ) are not serious on bid my auction. One 
more time, I think it`s impossible. Are serious to buy my mandolin ? Please 
let me know soon. But...don`t say that you`ll buy them for a million dollar. 
I`ll be crazy to hear that, too high, too expensive, I still do not 
understand. Please give me some explanation."

----------


## Django Fret

> Okay... so she doesn't have a mandolin...
> 
> She _did,_ however, play a prominent role in a mando-related thread here at the ol' Cafe some time ago. #It's quiz time, kiddies: #Who's been hangin' around here long enough to remember _this_ sweetie??




Mandodude, by any chance, was this that mandolin scammer's sister who made some of the best Goober Gorditas ever fried up in Indonesia???

----------


## Jack Roberts

Ashley Broder

----------


## Jack Roberts

Another picture of Ashley. The violinist is Jamie Laval.

----------


## Keith Erickson

> Okay... so she doesn't have a mandolin...
> 
> She _did,_ however, play a prominent role in a mando-related thread here at the ol' Cafe some time ago. #It's quiz time, kiddies: #Who's been hangin' around here long enough to remember _this_ sweetie??


Mandodude,

I have to say that your post has me wanting to know what's behind this story. However if it's going to cause this thread to be locked just send me an e-mail or PM instead.

thanks-a-bunch,

----------


## mandopete

Lemme guess, she was married to Reverend Ted?

----------


## pickinpox

ahh...the mandolin with the rare 9th string. I remember those days!

----------


## ShaneJ

Show me your seriously.

----------


## Jack Roberts

another Ashley Broder photo.

----------


## Django Fret

Beth Kille of Clear Blue Betty.

http://www.clearbluebetty.com/

----------


## Bill Snyder

From a site about the early days of women at the University of New Hampshire.
"The Girls' Mandolin Club was formed in the fall of 1918. Several of the members played other instruments, such as the ukelele, guitar and banjo. The primary goal of this group was to have fun."

----------


## Django Fret

Erin Searson of Searson.

http://www.searson.org/

----------


## kww

This is the back of a mandolinetto found at Miner Music Mandolinetto page

----------


## Django Fret

A picture of a woman playing a piccolo mandolin (?) on a mandolinetto. #Nice! 

Here is another Esquire Varga calendar girl holding a mandolin type instrument. This one is from 1942...

----------


## Yonkle

Becky Smith playing my #5 F5! Sounds better when she plays it. JD

----------


## P Josey

Janet McGarry of Janet McGarry and Wind River with her Sumi 3 point F style.

----------


## P Josey

Sandy Lee Cherryholmes

----------


## P Josey

Another of Sandy Lee

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

I`m sorry, I can`t resist posting pictures of Caterina Lichtenberg.

----------


## Professor PT

Does she have a restraining order yet?

----------


## keithd

A relly beautiful photo Plami. I hope you meant that you can't "resist" posting this photo! 

That's a pretty large looking bowl; do you know what make of mandolin it is? Also, what recordings of her would you recommend?

Keith

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Yes, Keith, that`s what I meant! Thank you for correcting me! And here is perhaps the place and time to say: "Happy 4. July to all my American friends!"

This is sure a modern German bowlback mandolin and most probably it`s her Seiffert.

Caterina is my favourite mandolin player, so I would recommend all of her CDs. It depends rather on what kind of musik do you prefer. Otherwise the playing is always perfect. I just noticed that there`s a new CD release of her. It`s not easy to obtain her last CDs, but if you are interested, just write to her. She is such a nice person.

Good luck!
Plamen

----------


## MOP

My two

----------


## MOP

error!

----------


## MOP

correction ouf !!!

----------


## gwalt

It's so nice to see real people with mandolins. I was starting to think that only cartoon women played the mandolin.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Especially for Gary - Katsia Prakopchyk - a quite real woman with mandolin und unreal playing abilities!!!

----------


## gwalt

Yeah! Now that's what I'm talking about. Thanks plami.

----------


## musical mama

MOP, I loved your "error"! #What a darling!
BTW, happy 4th, everyone!! #
Keep on pickin'!!! #

----------


## DryBones

> Especially for Gary - Katsia Prakopchyk - a quite real woman with mandolin und unreal playing abilities!!!


Dang, look at that armrest! I need one of those in a lefty for my Mid-MO!

----------


## MOP

good 4 juillet

----------


## Django Fret

Jill Unger of Folk by Association...

http://www.folkbyassociation.com/

----------


## John Craton

Here are two Russian mandolinists (pictured with domras), Alina Boguk and Tatiyana Kostyanaya. (Their homepage is 
here.

----------


## keithd

Yikes!

http://www.classicalmusic.spb.ru/ruvirtu....bee.MP3

----------


## Dan Cohen

Good day

----------


## Dan Cohen

Woops forgot one.

----------


## Django Fret

Darcie Deaville playing the "Octoblaster", an octave mandolin. 

http://www.darciedeaville.com/

----------


## John Craton

Here's a photo of Anjuli Dawn (with mandolin).

----------


## troika

Oh my God she is gorgeous:p

----------


## John Craton

> Oh my God she is gorgeous


Anjuli or the mandola?

----------


## Tim Saxton

She's hot!!

----------


## Darren Kern

Here's a pic of Jamie Anderson, professional folk musician and teacher of the songwriting class I'm attending right now. Very talented lady. #

----------


## otterly2k

Where's that pic, Darren?? I only see a box with a red x.

I'm a fan and friend of Jamie...I didn't know she was playing mandolin these days... I've only ever seen her with guitar. 

She's a fine songwriter, and also extremely funny,is she not? Tell her Otter from Philadelphia says "hi"... my vocal group SheWho shared a program with her at the Tin Angel in Philadelphia a couple of years ago.

----------


## Mockingbird

Oh! *raises hand* I'm a woman who plays mandolin!

(Though not very well...yet  )

----------


## Darren Kern

> Where's that pic, Darren?? #I only see a box with a red x.
> 
> I'm a fan and friend of Jamie...I didn't know she was playing mandolin these days... I've only ever seen her with guitar. #
> 
> She's a fine songwriter, and also extremely funny,is she not? #Tell her Otter from Philadelphia says "hi"... my vocal group SheWho shared a program with her at the Tin Angel in Philadelphia a couple of years ago.


Karen, not sure why you can't see the picture, must be some kind of weird security settings. It's a link directly to a pic on her site- PIC LINK

Yeah, she's apparently been playing mandolin for a few years. I think she considers herself a beginner, but she's got a good right hand for it, as you know since you've heard her play guitar. 

Oh, and yes she is a great songwriter and very very funny. I learned a lot, and actually ended up writing a song that didn't make everyone run for the exits when I played/sang it  I'll tell her you said hi.

----------


## otterly2k

I happened to find a picture from a festival that includes me and Jamie (and some other friends)... I'm in the back in blue shirt. Jamie is in front on the right... having treated us to some bellydancing... and the woman next to her in front is Kara Barnard who is a really terrific multi-instrumentalist from Indiana... plays mando, banjo, guitar... has several recordings, both alone and with a group called Wishing Chair.

So... 3 mando-playing women in one shot, even tho' none of us is playing in the picture.

----------


## otterly2k

Here's a pic of Kara playing mandolin... not sure who is with her..

----------


## jim simpson

Belly dancing!
Karen,
What kind of festival was this!?

----------


## Moose

...an "added attraction".. hee... hee...  (hey Jim: do I remember you mentioning my Takemine FT w.built-in EQ? - e-mail me off-line - we'll talk - I got GAS - thats GuitarAS!) - Moose.

----------


## otterly2k

This was a women's music festival...Jamie is a very talented singer/songwriter, very funny, and also not a bad belly dancer. I believe she also knows how to twirl a baton. Talk about multi-talented!

----------


## Ken Berner

Please tell us if this is an annual festival AND if males are permitted to attend. If not, I protest!

----------


## otterly2k

Sorry Ken, this one is just for women.

However, there are plenty of other venues in which everyone can enjoy these artists... and bellydancers, if that's what you're after.

----------


## Moose

Boys' jus' wanna' have a little fun!? - (personaly, I wouldn't attend...anyhow) - girls...,uggh!## - Moose.

----------


## JEStanek

This is the wrong thread to whip out the G.R.O.S.S. membership cards. I'll wear my kilt, a wig and sing alto if I can sneak in Karen... 

Jamie

----------


## Slim Pickins

> Okay, back on track: Donna Stoneman - Go Go Bluegrass


I think the Stonemans were all from Galax Va. Large family back then and they all played and instrument. have a photo of me and Roni Stoneman. She had her old Mastertone Banjer. A great talent.

----------


## Ken Berner

Way back in the past, I had the "hots" for Roni; there was just something about that girl. Maybe it was those white boots, but probably the Mastertone!

----------


## Moose

Or...,a combination of all the above! -

----------


## otterly2k

Hey, Jamie... you just tell me when you plan to do that, and I'll pull up a chair and some popcorn. #Should be entertaining...

----------


## Moose

..ahhhh ; c'mon, outter, tell us what you "edited-out" above!

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Calvin admits "slimy girls" is a bit redundant as, of course, all girls are slimy, "but otherwise it doesn't spell anything"

----------


## Mockingbird

Here's a picture of one of my sisters playing my new mando

----------

Steve VandeWater

----------


## jim simpson

Louisa,
Thanks for the nice photo, it's nice to share.

----------


## EdB

Not only does she play mandolin, but she is obviously a fan of Wallace and Grommit! 

Truly a woman of discriminating taste.

Ed

----------


## JEStanek

Grommit is a mando fan. He got to play a nice mando after the Skaggs about a year ago...

Jamie

----------


## big h

grommit is a preaty cool dude.but i dont think he's a girl........or is he

----------


## JEStanek

Technically Grommit is a "he" or actually, Grommit is plasticine but Wallace refers to him as "lad" on numerous occasions. Wallace, however, looks like he would play banjo.

Jamie

----------


## big h

yes he actualy he is a banjo player becaus in the deleted scenes of the movie he was playing a banjo in the anty pesto song.....or at least it looked like a banjo.:D

----------


## JEStanek

Great film!

Jamie

----------


## big h

YEP!

----------


## blacksmith

...........and with that, therapy changed direction........

----------


## mandroid

'wrong trousers' the sequel ... 
...was that penguin breaking into the country music museum, next?
that man'lin in Grommet's hands looks familiar.
an "I was just puttin' it back" kind of pose.

----------


## JEStanek

Enough of this... where's Django Fret when we need him?

Jamie
KC Groves of Uncle Earl on mando and Sharon Glchrist on Bass from Merlefest 2005

----------


## Neil Gladd

I haven't posted here for a while, so here are three more. This is from the early cartoon, Lady Play Your Mandolin:

----------


## Neil Gladd

This is from an old stereoscope slide. It's not really a mandolin, but it's a cool picture:

----------


## Neil Gladd

Praying to the Mandolin Gods...

----------


## BrucePHammond

Moved this $25.00 mandolady to the correct posting this time. Here she is.

You can buy her here.

<a href="http://cgi.ebay.com/French-TEASE-Guitar-Erotic-Lady-1920s-Photo-postcard_W0QQitemZ6224366347QQihZ010QQcategory
Z1507QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem" target="_blank">http://cgi.ebay.com/French-....iewItem</a>

Hambonepicker

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Thanks, Neil! All three are great! Very interesting! Is there a rough idea about the year when those pictures were shot?

Good luck!
Plamen

----------


## BrucePHammond

French mandolady 1920's post card. She does look kind of like a flapper girl.
Hambonepicker

----------


## mandodebbie

Get out your electron microscopes, it's me! Little Mandodebbie herself. And my Samick. Sorry, I can't seem to be able to a bigger picture. The computer doesn't let me.

----------


## John Craton

A tad pixellated, but here you are in a bit more visible format:

----------


## mandodebbie

Thanks Operaguy!

----------


## mandodebbie

And more Mandodebbie!

----------


## levin4now

mandodebbie,

is that a mandola?

----------


## mandodebbie

Nope, I'm just a very gracile 4'9" lady. Tiny hands, tiny feets, tiny voice that goes "peep, "peep","peep", like in that dumb Short People song written about 25 years ago.

----------


## mandodebbie

Another picture of Mandodebbie!

----------


## mandodebbie

Here I am smiling. "It's fun to play mandolin!"

----------


## B. T. Walker

Don't let the size fool you. Powerful things come in small packages: diamonds, dynamite, and mandodebbie!

----------


## garyblanchard

The $25.00 mandolady is absolutely a flapper. I'm just surprised she has a mandolin instead of a ukulele.

Thanks for sharing that picture. I'm a big fan of that era!

----------


## twaaang

As I keep telling my kid who started life as a 26-week preemie: "You're only small on the outside." -- Paul

----------


## otterly2k

I just remembered that Toshi Reagon (daughter of Bernice Johnson Reagon, and a fine songwriter/performer in her own right) has a mando player in her band, BIGLovely. The mando player (and backup vocalist) is Catherine Russell. Here's a headshot... couldn't find one of her playing mando.
KE

----------


## DryBones

> As I keep telling my kid who started life as a 26-week preemie: "You're only small on the outside." #-- #Paul


Twang, 
I've got one of those preemie's myself. 27 weeks, 2lbs 1 oz. She just started college this year!

----------


## mandolooter

here's Rhonda at Strawberry Music Fest last weekend

----------


## Tim Conroy

Oh mercy, it's that green dress again!

----------


## JeffD

Hey, what about two of my heros - Marilynn Mair and Alison Stephens.

----------


## John Craton

Gertrud Weyhofen's daughter Nelleke and dad playing "mandolin four-hands."

----------


## ira

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PngbDeppLBI

----------


## mrmando

> I just remembered that Toshi Reagon (daughter of Bernice Johnson Reagon, and a fine songwriter/performer in her own right) has a mando player in her band, BIGLovely. The mando player (and backup vocalist) is Catherine Russell. Here's a headshot... couldn't find one of her playing mando.
> KE


Believe I've seen Cat Russell play mandolin on Austin City Limits, but I forget whose band she was in. She has her own jazz CD out, toured with David Bowie, teaches voice at Berklee. Here she is with a mando:

----------


## otterly2k

Yep... that's her! Thanks for the mando pic, mrmando!

----------


## Jack Roberts

Another Kiyomi picture. 

There is a partial video at 

http://kiyomi.cn/movie_img/midorinonakade_high.mpg

There isn't much mandolin playing in the video.

----------


## mangorockfish

On the first page of this thread is a picture of Alice Mclain from '73. Is there a recent one somewhere?

----------


## Mando Gil

http://mclains.com/Daddy/MFBfestival.jpg

----------


## jim simpson

Cool Mando Gil! I like their hats:

----------


## JEStanek

How cool is it to have blood type listed on a website photo of a mandolin player? I guess different things are important in different places... Still kinda interesting.

Jamie

----------


## Antlurz

What's that tailpiece on Rhonda's F5?

Ron

----------


## gr_store_feet

Kiyomi, looks very mature for a two year old. Either that or she has a very fine complexion for being 102.

----------


## Jim Garber

> I just remembered that Toshi Reagon (daughter of Bernice Johnson Reagon, and a fine songwriter/performer in her own right) has a mando player in her band, BIGLovely. The mando player (and backup vocalist) is Catherine Russell. Here's a headshot... couldn't find one of her playing mando.
> KE


I remember Catherine from years ago in New York. There was a time a nbunch of us were doing a fair amount of busking and she showed up frequently with her mandolin.

Jim

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Meet the girls of the Ramos Mexican Orchestra.

----------


## Scott Tichenor



----------


## Scott Tichenor



----------


## Scott Tichenor

More you say? Here you go.

----------


## Philip Halcomb

Wow, wish we had some recordings of that mexican orchestra!

----------


## Linda Binder

Great pictures! #(The Ramos Mexican Orch.) Thanks for posting those!

----------


## jim simpson

Here's a mandolin player in a pretty green dress. It's Roland White at Tex Logan's party. A side of Roland I haven't witnessed.

----------


## glauber

Juliet Primrose. Found in Green Man Humming Web page.

----------


## Christopher Howard-Williams

Here are some from the recent European World of Bluegrass event in France
First Ingeborg Shultze from the Dutch band Spruce Pine

----------


## Christopher Howard-Williams

And here is Zuzan Liksova from Czech band Bells & Whistles

----------


## Christopher Howard-Williams

And finally (my favourite ) - this is me with Tatiana Pechenova from Russian band Country Saloon. 
(Oh, and that's Michael Dushin on banjo.-

----------


## Martin Jonas

The Ramos Mexican Orchestra has a rather intriguing instrumentation: piano, violin, mandocello and mandolin (is that two mandolins or is one a mandola?). No guitar, despite the drawing of a guitarist on the flyer linked by Scott.

I also like the blurb on the flyer:




> The Ramos Mexican Orchestra consists of Senor Hesiquio Ramos, his son Rafael, violinist, and three daughters - Lupe, Rosa and Concepcion, whol play delightfully upon the mandolin, mandocello and other instruments typical of Old Mexico.


Ah yes, that famous traditional Mexican instrument, the mandocello...

Martin

----------


## Jack Roberts

Kiyomi

----------


## Jack Roberts

and again, with a good view of her ochiai mandolin

----------


## hobbitgirl3

Here's one of me!

----------


## Ken Berner

Now that is a relaxing scene! Please don't keep that fine-looking mandolin in the hot sun very long; it won't help it at all.

----------


## delsbrother

You don't want to mess with her, believe me.

----------


## MandoSquirrel

> Here's one of me!


Cute! (the girl looks nice, too!   )

----------


## levin4now

hobbitgirl,

That's got to be one great lake you're standing in.

..and now that I've checked your profile, my guess is it's L. Michigan.

----------


## mandolooter

It could be Erie or Huron too, but I didnt check the profile...I grew up on Lake Erie's coast.

----------


## hobbitgirl3

Yes, it is Lake Michigan. My college is right on the lake so I just have to look out my window and there's Lake Michigan! Only about 50 feet away from my window.

----------


## kww

Just shows that I'm a Caribbean boy ... I turn blue at the very thought of being barefoot anywhere near Lake Michigan. I know that Chicago can get pretty hot in the summer, but how warm does the water ever get?

----------


## DameMags

> what are those huge double instrument/necked things some of the folks above are playing???


Ira,

Those are harp guitars. #Friend of mine at a radio station was cleaning out some of their unplayed cds and passed on a couple of a harp guitar player. #They sound about like the name. I'd never seen 'em before either, but judging by the one picture, they were popular in one area at least for a time.

(duh,me - I made time to go back through the whole thing, see this has been answered a couple times already. Eastern Nebraska isn't exactly a hot-bed for these - other than Celtic & variants, what type of music would be played on them?)

Connie

----------


## hendrix2

My girlfriend with mandolin. She can play a couple of tunes. This mandolin she bought for me.

----------


## John Craton

A girlfriend that would buy her guy a mandolin ... better hang on to this one!

----------


## Jonas

Frazey Ford (left) and Samantha Parton (right) in the Be Good Tanyas. Good band! If you don't know them, check them out! Be Good Tanyas webpage.

----------


## talikoga

So demure. Love the bra.

----------


## Linda Binder

It's so important to have the right practice shoes.

----------


## ricardo

This thread is gett'n waaaay off topic!!  #

----------


## James P

> It's so important to have the right practice shoes.


Man, I am so not looking forward to explaining that to the Mrs.

----------


## mangorockfish

> It's so important to have the right practice shoes.


Dang, I didn't even notice she had shoes on.

----------


## Arto

And picking between the tailpiece and bridge, for a special effect.

----------


## kww

Climbing back out of the gutter, this is the Kobe Pharmaceutical University Mandolin Club.

They boast of having four mandolins, two mandolas, one mandocello, a guitar, and two upright basses.

----------


## kww

Another Japanese woman with a bowlback: an artist named Kiyomi. CD available from at Amazon.co.jp.

----------


## kww

Another mandolin club, this one from Kyoto Notre Dame University.

----------


## kww

One more mandolin club from a private high school in Tokyo. This one shows a posture for playing that I doubt many westerners could replicate.

----------


## John Rosett

> Climbing back out of the gutter, this is the Kobe Pharmaceutical University Mandolin Club.
> 
> They boast of having four mandolins, two mandolas, one mandocello, a guitar, and two upright basses.


proof positive that pharmaceuticals and mandolin playing go hand in hand!

----------


## Onesound

Nice picture, but where is the mandolin?

----------


## talikoga

Wish I could get my hair to do that. #

----------


## cooper4205

do none of the F-style mandolins made in asia get sold there? from the pics you have the bowlbacks seem to be popular. bluegrass is fairly popular in japan, you figure you'd see one or two of them at least

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

In fact almost in every university in Japan there is a mandolin club/orchestra, which is absolutely great.

----------


## kww

Bowlbacks are the norm for classical mandolin playing in Japan, and most of the clubs are classically oriented.

----------


## talikoga

Yes!!

----------


## 45ACP-GDLF5

She looks "sugar" deprived! Suwheeeet! I think I'm in love!

----------


## talikoga

Krassy, von Bulgaria.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Never heard of her. It`s rather an advertising trick. Otherwise i should have known her. Anyway. One woman with mandolin more for the statistics.

----------


## talikoga

Well then, how about....

----------


## kww

In case people are wondering, that isn't her name on the card. It's a Dutch expression of greeting.

----------


## tin ben dur

I have played the violin and viola since I was three and now I think I may give this hillbilly thing a try. I am from the Smoky Mountains so I can make fun of hillbillies cause I am one.

----------


## piknleft

Certainly givin' it a try on a nice one too.

----------


## Bertram Henze

How's it to live amongst all those duelling banjos?

----------


## tin ben dur

I ain't skeered of no banjo's.

----------


## mandolooter

hillbilly music is just music made by hillbillys...ain't no part of nuttin...

----------


## JeffD

There are some things I just don't want to know.

----------


## Strange1

So that's where I left it.

Jack

----------


## jefflester

> There are some things I just don't want to know.


Bzzzt. You've got to read the whole thread before posting to make sure you don't post a pic that's already been shown.

----------


## JeffD

> Originally Posted by  (JeffD @ Nov. 13 2006, 22:53)
> 
> There are some things I just don't want to know.
> 
> 
> Bzzzt. You've got to read the whole thread before posting to make sure you don't post a pic that's already been shown. #


Thats where I saw it before!

As a friend of mine says, forgive me, I am going gray, and I used to be blonde.

----------


## swiba

Why do women look so beautiful holding mandolins??

----------


## mandolooter

Tho Im just a "self proclaimed expert", I think its because we're men...my girlfriend likes the guy pic's better. Maybe it has something to do with fine lines and curves...?

----------


## Jack Roberts

Kiyomi

----------


## timonvh

Both from 1919:


Timon

----------


## Linda Binder

&lt;&lt;both from 1919&gt;&gt;

...and both beautiful!!!

----------


## ira

excellent! i hope to be still moving much less pickin at that age.

----------


## bgmando

The mando-playing women of the early 20th century would be surprised and bemused to find themselves admired by mandoholics in the 21st Century.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

A more recent contribution to the thread, courtesy of Gypsy Music's web site...

----------


## Mandoborg

I saw that gypsy a coupla weeks ago and wanted to comment but didn't know if it would be appropriate ! Now that she's in the public forum, i'll say she is the second most Beautiful woman i've ever seen....... the first being my wife of course ! Be careful,that picture will hypnotize you !

----------


## Stephanie Reiser

Amy Ray on mandolin

----------


## LateBloomer

Cafe members: LateBloomer on the left, and Luv2HearMando on the right

----------


## Dan Voight

Here is my beautiful girlfriend, mandilyn(no joke), with Voight #2, my latest and greatest handmade instrument.

----------


## mandolooter

Rhonda V at Strawberry Music Festival in Cali

----------


## Gibsonman

My wife Donna holding my 1921 Gibson F-4

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

> My girlfriend with mandolin. She can play a couple of tunes. This mandolin she bought for me.


Very nice hendrix I like here strings

----------


## BlueMountain

A girlfriend who buys you mandolins is worth keeping. I usually buy them mandolins, and they don't learn to play them.

----------


## violmando

Here are the Women of the Dayton Mandolin Orchestra www.daytonmandolin.net

----------


## Daymando

The Women of DMO, Version 1.0 (1900)



-Allen.

----------


## violmando

Hey, Allen, do we get to play some of their instruments? Yvonne, DMO Women 2.O I'll take one of the Gibson's in the first row....

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Elena Olenchyk with the Eberstadt Mandolin Orchestra. Right behind her is my cousin, who is member of the Orchestra.

----------


## mandolinoman

Hi, Plamen,

I like the image of the German newspaper clip. #I see your cousin behind the mandolin player.

Very interesting!!!!!!!!

Best friendly regards,

George

----------


## Ken Berner

I'm still knocked out over LateBloomer and her pal Luv2HearMando. I hope they're doing fine with their mandolin pickin'.

----------


## David Newton

1900 DMO! Who's the rich chick with the 3 point?

----------


## Jim Hilburn

I'm still not certain of what models were made at what dates, but it would seem to me the Dayton photo would be sometime around 1907-9. The company wasn't even formed until 1902.
Great photo, though.

----------


## Daymando

> I'm still not certain of what models were made at what dates, but it would seem to me the Dayton photo would be sometime around 1907-9. The company wasn't even formed until 1902.
> Great photo, though.


It may even have been taken in the 1910-1915 era... we really don't know (but would love to find out!). There's a full shot (small & large) of the entire DMO, V. 1, at our website in the Photography section. 

DMO's been playing the #1 and #2 ragtime hits of 1900 recently, and the year tends to stick in my mind.

-Allen.

----------


## Jack Roberts

The latest cover of Kiyomi's latest single.

----------


## John Gardinsky

Here's my daughter Sarah after our last jam session.

----------


## violmando

Sarah's gorgeous! She looks happy with the mando, too--maybe you've got a future player there--does she like to listen to your playing? I'm a music teacher; the more you expose her to it, the better! Yvonne

----------


## John Gardinsky

Every time I pick up the mandolin now she goes after it. #She is quite adept at muting the strings. #I want to expose her to as much music as I can at an early age. #A local musician told me a child who is sung to will never go wrong. #My only fear is overdoing it. #Thank you for the kind words. # # # # # # #John

----------


## csstanley

Hey John, thats a cute pic. We've sang and played around our 2 young boys practically all their short lives.

I even built 2 kit mandos so they would would have one each to play with when I play. The youngest even sings on occasion. Can't talk, but he sings.

I don't think you'll over do it, other than pushing them to do something. Don't push them and let them enjoy it for what it is.

----------


## jim simpson

Everybody go out and buy a Tacoma!

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

> Here's a pic of Kara playing mandolin... not sure who is with her..


um.. I think shes holdin a guitar

----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

AHHHHHHHHH

My favorite thread is back in action.

----------


## otterly2k

> Quote (otterly2k @ Aug. 01 2006, 14:40) 
> Here's a pic of Kara playing mandolin... not sure who is with her.. 
> 
> um.. I think shes holdin a guitar


Nope,K3NTUCKI8oy, in that pic it is Kara on mando. I don't know who's playing guitar with her in that shot.


oh, and Jim-- I saw that pic on ebay too...

----------


## ronlane3

> Everybody go out and buy a Tacoma!


Still not going to buy a Tacoma, but that is a good marketing strategy.

----------


## mandopete

Nah, I'm thinking about buying Olympia instead!

(Washington state joke, sorry.)

----------


## Bill Snyder

> Everybody go out and buy a Tacoma!


She's kinda scary!

----------


## otterly2k

yeah, I think so too, Bill

----------


## evanreilly

My favorite mandolin!

----------


## Neil Gladd

My favorite recent mandobabe acquisition:

----------


## Neil Gladd

No mandolin in this picture, but can any of you identify her and her mandolin connection?

----------


## blacksmith

She needed a connection to buy a mandolin? Why didn't she just go to a store?

----------


## testore

This was taken while listening to Grisman. She gets it, it always puts a smile on her face.....and mine.

----------


## blacksmith

Nice one, Gary. If that isn't the face of joy I don't know what is. Thanks.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Eva Holbrook. # 
Solo Mandolin CD release party coming up May 12!

----------


## billkilpatrick

> No mandolin in this picture, but can any of you identify her and her mandolin connection?


... tessie (much slimmer) o'shea?

----------


## Neil Gladd

> Originally Posted by  (ngladd @ May 01 2007, 08:08)
> 
> No mandolin in this picture, but can any of you identify her and her mandolin connection?
> 
> 
> ... tessie (much slimmer) o'shea?


It's Danzi Apollon, Dave's wife! This was on eBay a few years ago, but I failed to win it...

----------


## mrmando

Austin singer/songwriter/fiddler Carrie Rodriguez...

----------


## Django Fret

Laura Leder of the Cool Mandolin Company

----------


## mrmando

Norwegian pop chanteuse Marit Larsen:

----------


## bgmando

Laura Ratcliff with an A model mandolin she built.

----------


## bgmando

Laura Ratcliff building a mando at her work bench.

----------


## bgmando

Laura Ratcliff with her husband and mando mentor, Ken Ratcliff, and their mountain home.

----------


## Mark Walker

Great photos of Laura Ratcliff at her and Ken's home! Thanks Bill!

----------


## Calvin

To me whats more astonishing is that women play Bass fiddle.

----------


## otterly2k

What's astonishing to me is that anyone would be astonished at what women can do.

----------


## Stephanie Reiser

> What's astonishing to me is that anyone would be astonished at what women can do.


Amen.

----------


## JEStanek

Uncle Earl often has a female bass player, Tony Rices band has had a female bass player for a good while, Dan Zanes' bass player is a woman as well... Plenty of examples. I'm more astonished at what women can't do... its a much smaller list than the former and both are kind of silly. I'm astonished by individuals not anything other than that...

Jamie

----------


## John Flynn

> Uncle Earl often has a female bass player, Tony Rices band has had a female bass player for a good while


The female bass player with Uncle Earl, Sharon Gilchrist, also played with Tony Rice's band. She is a also good mandolin player in her own right.

----------


## JEStanek

Very true, John. The bassist who replaced Sharon at last years Grey Fox (and maybe others since) have been women too.

Jamie

----------


## evanreilly

Yeah!
Bill Monroe had a great bass player by the name of Bessie Lee Mauldin.
He also had an accordion player by the name of Wilene 'Sally Anne' Forrester.

----------


## evanreilly

Oh, yeah...
Women with mandolins... sorry!
Dude #38.

----------


## Calvin

HA

----------


## Jack Roberts

Bluegrass, Celtic music due at Ojai performance

Thursday, July 12, 2007


Jamie Laval, one of the premier Celtic violinist/fiddlers on the international music scene today, and violin, mandolin and cello virtuoso Ashley Broder will perform tonight in Ojai.

The two will take the stage for a 7 p.m. show at the Ojai Valley Woman's Club, 441 E. Ojai Ave. It is part of the Ojai Concert Series.

----------


## Django Fret

Sonya Isaacs

----------


## earthsave

Our bass player is only about 4'11" and she always gets, "That thing is bigger than you!"

----------


## Calvin

No lady in my family can play a stringed instrument.

----------


## DryBones

what kind of tuner is Sonya Isaacs using in the above photo? I have seen several of these on stage lately.

----------


## markishandsome

> No lady in my family can play a stringed instrument.


I think you need to take a field trip to the 21st century.

----------


## blacksmith

Hey, markishandsome, maybe he means there are women in his family who play stringed instruments but they're not ladies.

----------


## Kevin K

I believe Sonya's tuner is a Korg AW1

----------


## Calvin

They don't know how.

----------


## Enigmatic Recluse

> Originally Posted by  
> 
> No lady #in my family can play a stringed instrument.
> 
> 
> I think you need to take a field trip to the 21st century. #


Let's abolish charming anachronisms and crush the patriarchal conspiracy once and for all!

----------


## Calvin

HUH

----------


## Mark Marino

Starting Early... My Daughter Emily and an old junker mando of mine.

----------


## DryBones

junker?

----------


## MandoSquirrel

Nice junker, if you decide to toss it, I can give you an address in Florida where it'll be disposed of properly.

----------


## JeffD

Thats a real nice picture.

----------


## Calvin

hmmmm....

----------


## Bertram Henze

Not sure about the mandolinist's gender (...its a lefty for all that), but the ghost has definitely a feminine shape ... (LP cover of a very old Ant Phillips record I still have in may collection)

Bertram

----------


## MandoSquirrel

Well, a male geese is a gander, so, since it says, "Geese"...
I think it looks like an effeminate male, though.

----------


## Scotti Adams

.....

----------


## Scotti Adams

...

----------


## mrmando

> Well, a male geese is a gander, so, since it says, "Geese"...
> I think it looks like an effeminate male, though.


Why ... because he's left-handed? 

There would have been nothing "effeminate" about that outfit in the 1400s ... but it's definitely a man's outfit, not a woman's.

----------


## Ken Berner

Scotti, What mandolin is she playing? The headstock inlay is quite ornate, way beyond most I've seen. Good pics!

----------


## John Hill

> Scotti, What mandolin is she playing? The headstock inlay is quite ornate, way beyond most I've seen. Good pics!


That would be a Gil.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> There would have been nothing "effeminate" about that outfit in the 1400s ... but it's definitely a man's outfit, not a woman's.


Whatever the outfit looks - there are definitely breasts underneath, which provide enough effeminate impression for me. That is, if we rule out some medieval hormone drug...

But to conclusively resolve this conundrum, we will have to wait and watch which toilet this mandolinist goes to during the next session.

Bertram

----------


## Mark Walker

I blew it - saw the Isaacs from 2nd-row seats last Sunday night and wasn't 12 feet from Sonya Isaac and her Gibson - but neglected to get a picture! # #

(Of course my wife was right next to me, and might have frowned on my taking a picture of only Sonya!)

----------


## The Old Sarge

> I blew it - saw the Isaacs from 2nd-row seats last Sunday night and wasn't 12 feet from Sonya Isaac and her Gibson - but neglected to get a picture!  
> 
> (Of course my wife was right next to me, and might have frowned on my taking a picture of only Sonya!)


My wife took a picture of me with Sonya after one of the Isaac's appearances at Dollywood last year. Beautiful girl with a nice mandolin.

----------


## Fred G

Found this the other day

----------


## ronlane3

> Found this the other day


Looks like a keeper Fred.

----------


## mrmando

The mandolin player is the mom of the other two. Proof that not only are mandolin players invariably the best-looking members of any band, they also have better-looking kids.

----------


## Mark Walker

> Originally Posted by  (ClosetMandolinPlayer @ July 27 2007, 06:36)
> 
> I blew it - saw the Isaacs from 2nd-row seats last Sunday night and wasn't 12 feet from Sonya Isaac and her Gibson - but neglected to get a picture! # #
> 
> (Of course my wife was right next to me, and might have frowned on my taking a picture of only Sonya!)
> 
> 
> My wife took a picture of me with Sonya after one of the Isaac's appearances at Dollywood last year. #Beautiful girl with a nice mandolin. #


This was a very intimate outdoor venue in Hopkins, MI at Sandy Pines Resort. #Truth be told, my wife wouldn't have minded; I went and chatted with Sonya and Becky after the show to talk about their instruments. #(Becky has a custom-made guitar - Edmunson I believe was the builder, from Virginia I believe she said.) #

I couldn't tell what Sonya's mandolin was during the show as she had a tuner clamped over the logo the entire time. #

She had it back in the case by the time I approached her, but opened it up for me. #Turns out it's a Gibson, but man, that fretboard has Bruce Wie type inlays all over it!

Beautiful women, and a very spiritually-moving concert. I guess I was too twitterpated to think to snap a photo then!

(On a side note, that was the LAST performance by Kevin Hanie [banjo, guitar] with the group; he's joining his brother Aubrey in Josh Turner's band.

Sonya and that mandolin sure look good together! #

----------


## The Old Sarge

> Beautiful women, and a very spiritually-moving concert. I guess I was too twitterpated to think to snap a photo then!
> 
> (On a side note, that was the LAST performance by Kevin Hanie [banjo, guitar] with the group; he's joining his brother Aubrey in Josh Turner's band.
> 
> Sonya and that mandolin sure look good together! #


I really enjoy the Isaacs and didn't realize that Kevin Hanie was leaving the group. I like Josh Turner's voice and stylings but Kevin seemed to fit in so well with the Isaacs.

----------


## MandoSquirrel

> Originally Posted by  (MandoSquirrel @ July 20 2007, 19:38)
> 
> Well, a male geese is a gander, so, since it says, "Geese"...
> I think it looks like an effeminate male, though.
> 
> 
> Why ... because he's left-handed? 
> 
> There would have been nothing "effeminate" about that outfit in the 1400s ... but it's definitely a man's outfit, not a woman's.


True, but the body has a little "curve" to it, & the face is awfully smooth.I see bertramH saw it similarly. Sorry if my following the spirit of his posting bothered you or anyone else.

----------


## mrmando

> True, but the body has a little "curve" to it, & the face is awfully smooth.I see bertramH saw it similarly. Sorry if my following the spirit of his posting bothered you or anyone else.


No, I'm not bothered ... but I wonder if I can borrow Bertram's X-ray specs sometime. 

Could be that it's intended to be a woman in a man's duds. Visually it makes more sense to me to read the musician as male, but what do I know?

----------


## Bertram Henze

> ... but I wonder if I can borrow Bertram's X-ray specs sometime.


 it is more a question of training than of tools. Years ago, on a software conference I spotted a colleague from my company I had often seen from afar in the cafeteria. Going over to say hello to him, I checked his name tag just in time to find out that it was a she. I had said nothing wrong yet, no damage done, but I got cautious after that and started to watch people more consciously.

I am told that for many centuries it was custom to have boy's roles be played by women in theater and opera, and that this was considered erotic  I guess it must have looked like this mandolinist we are discussing.

Bertram

----------


## mrmando

> I am told that for many centuries it was custom to have boy's roles be played by women in theater and opera, and that this was considered erotic


Actually, it was the other way around. (Finally, a question I can answer with confidence.) Women's roles were played by boys or young men, both in ancient Greece and in Shakespeare's time. Thus the common device of having female characters disguise themselves as men (_Twelfth Night, As You Like It, Merchant of Venice_) probably succeeded better on the Elizabethan stage than it might on a modern stage. Women weren't allowed on stage in England until the Restoration.

----------


## JeffD

In the grand tradition of posing women with mandolins I offer this, from a calander I got back in the 80s.


I tried playing mandolin with gloves - it was a non-starter.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Actually, it was the other way around.


Ok, obviously both directions can be found. I remember watching the German opera "Hänsel und Gretel" by Engelbert Humperdinck, where Hänsel was played by a woman, because a male child with the right Soprano voice would have lacked the professional experience needed, and a yound man with experience would have lacked the voice.

But otherwise, you're right, I guess.


Bertram

----------


## david blair

More Sharon!

----------


## david blair

mike and sarah

----------


## Wadefox

It's great to see Robin Flower on here. She used to be my mandolin teacher. I haven't seen her in a few years, but I hear she's been playing with Dannie Carnahan latley.

----------


## mrmando

> Ok, obviously both directions can be found. I remember watching the German opera "Hänsel und Gretel" by Engelbert Humperdinck, where Hänsel was played by a woman, because a male child with the right Soprano voice would have lacked the professional experience needed, and a yound man with experience would have lacked the voice.


Yes, I also have seen Hansel sung by a girl. And in the same production, the Witch was sung by a man! 

But of course that's a question of available talent (there's a general shortage of well-trained boy sopranos) and tradition ("trouser roles" for women have a long history in opera). In both ancient Greek and Elizabethan theatre, the stage was not considered to be a fit place for a woman. But opera was developed in Italy, which already had a tradition of women as performers in _commedia dell arte,_ so that type of restriction never seems to have been in place in opera.

----------


## Bob A

Ok, obviously both directions can be found. I remember watching the German opera "Hänsel und Gretel" by Engelbert Humperdinck, where Hänsel was played by a woman, because a male child with the right Soprano voice would have lacked the professional experience needed, and a yound man with experience would have lacked the voice.[/QUOTE]

Sounds like a need to return to the castrato. Any volunteers?

----------


## Sergio Lara

My daughter Katia with 2002 Bush F-5

----------


## Sergio Lara

Katia Lara with '62 Fender

----------


## Sergio Lara

Katia and Danielle with '62 Fender and Godin A-8

----------


## Sergio Lara

My daughter Danielle with Godin A-8

----------


## Sergio Lara

Katia & Danielle Lara

----------


## JeffD

Very nice. I like the cool sunglasses.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Welcome Serge! "Lonesome Mandolin" is an excellent tune that I play often. Glad you're on the Cafe.

----------


## hendrix2

> My daughter Katia with 2002 Bush F-5


You have a very nice daughter

----------


## Sergio Lara

Thanks guys and yes, I have 2 beautiful and talented daughters. 

 #

----------


## bgmando

David Blair -- More Sharon, please!

----------


## Martin

My youngest Rachael at Winfield 2006 in parade, Winfield folks know about this.

----------


## Ken Berner

Martin, That looks like a mad musician's Mardi Gras. Is that a tradition?

----------


## mandopete

Looks like ya gotta have a hat too!

----------


## tterral

Yes, it is a tradition and if you have ever been to Winfield, you would know that these things just happen - #some folks just like to where strange stuff. Winfield is a great time with great people and even better picking (on-stage and off). Highly recommend checking it out if you never have.

----------


## bgmando

Yes -- pure Winfield.

----------


## Martin

My wife and daughter tell me I'm going through PWS (Pre Winfield Syndrome) at this time. The only cure is to be there for Land Rush!!!

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Some day I'll make it to land rush but I'm going on Monday this year which is the ealiest ever. I love those pre-festival days, very laid back.

----------


## tterral

The festival is great, but the days before the festival are the best, for me.

----------


## Jim Roberts

Those "pre-festival" days are how Winfield used to be (in the 70's up until about 1982) all week including the big weekend. #You could show up on a Friday night and camp about anywhere with plenty of room to spare. #The partying was much more mellow then, yet still robust, and the smoke around many campsites had a very distinct odor.

----------


## GVD

> Martin, That looks like a mad musician's Mardi Gras. Is that a tradition?


Yeah and unfortunately someone told the banjo players. What's worse than a banjo in a parade? A *Banjuba in a parade!!!*

You all are right, prefestival is where it's at. My favorite time is the weekend before. Big time fun, much more laid back and lot's less crowded.

GVD

----------


## hip

> Yeah and unfortunately someone told the banjo players


I remember years ago the parades where lead by bagpipes. But that banjuba looks like it would fit right in with them.

----------


## david blair

She's a pretty, good player!

----------


## Karen

OK, check out the Winfield Carp Camp parade pic again. The guy on the left with the horned hat has his right horn pointed right at my lovely wife (and 1/2 of the world's tallest mandolin playing couple) Karen. We wore our hospital scrubs and blue surgery gowns. The parade is a CC tradition and a hoot to boot. GVD is a Winfield regular and winner of the first annual hottest truck contest.

----------


## Keith Miller

Beth Patterson and zouk

----------


## Tim2723

> what are those huge double instrument/necked things some of the folks above are playing???


Those are harp guitars. #Very popular at the beigning of the 20th century. They have the six strings of the guitar with additional bass strings arranged to support the harmonies.

----------


## jim simpson

Here's a picture of Karen Hogg. She is a contributor to Acoustic Guitar, is a multi-instrumentalist, music teacher, yoga instructor and lives in NY.

----------


## openingcloseddoors

For fear of being antagonized by Paul Glasse to no end, I submit a picture of myself with my newest mandolin - Benne' Rockett, Austin, TX

----------


## mrmando

Is that an Alvarez?

----------


## Django Fret

Another woman and mandolin from days gone by...

----------


## Django Fret

Alison Stephens

----------


## Jonathan Peck

I won't comment on this one

----------


## Bill Snyder

That one has been posted and commented on before Jonathan.

----------


## Jonathan Peck

Ok, you got me. I just went back and checked all 33 pages this time and found it. I wonder who this young lady is....she looks like my cousin (YIKES!) who sometimes tours in the states and sometimes plays mandolin

----------


## JEStanek

She's the model from Gypsy Music Mandolins webpage. I forget her name.

Jamie

----------


## Khmando

I am honored to join the ranks of women with mandolins! I don't live in NYC anymore though. I moved to Colorado a copule of months ago. The pic that was posted reminds me that I really need to change the strings on that particular mandolin. I've been neglecting it for the Collings MT that I got last year. 

Karen Hogg

----------


## Jonathan Peck

Karen, say it ain't so. Well Colorodo is a great place to live, but NY's gonna miss you  I think if our paths ever crossed...I'd probably remember

----------


## JeffD

> I am honored to join the ranks of women with mandolins! I don't live in NYC anymore though. I moved to Colorado a copule of months ago. The pic that was posted reminds me that I really need to change the strings on that particular mandolin. I've been neglecting it for the Collings MT that I got last year. 
> 
> Karen Hogg


Well post us a new pic, unposed, with that Collings!

----------


## Khmando

Jonathan, I don't believe we have ever met. I did go to some
jams in Brooklyn occasionally. I also played a little bit with
the mandolin orchestra off and on.Colorado is great, w/ a lot
less traffic than NYC!

Jeff, I don't believe I have a picture of myself w/ the 
Collings! Though I did see people taking pics at a performance 
this summer, so they are probably out there. The one with the
Gibson was taken during a performance at the Parkside Lounge
in NYC awhile back.

----------


## Jonathan Peck

Yeah, I don't think so. Brad tells me I missed your going away party a few months back.

We get out to Boulder now and again to visit my in-laws. Crazy weather...I always bring shorts AND swowboots, and have used both in the same week 

There's alot of great music there. If you start to feel homesick....I'll send you a slice of pizza!

----------


## Khmando

Thanks Jonathan. Yeah, that's the one thing - I had pizza at one
here - NOT GOOD. Tell Brad I said hi! Fran from Y'all Stars is 
coming to visit in a couple of weeks. We're taking him 
to some of the jams here.

----------


## Neil Gladd

Zena, Mandolin Princess
She was an actress, and I have three different shots of her with a mandolin.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

That shot looks like a mandola #

I like the dainty pick grip. #She did not chop probably

----------


## mandolooter

Don't mix beer and mandolins or this will happen....

----------


## RobinG

Chris Thile natch!
Check out the Harmony mando - long gone thank goodness!

----------


## Jeroen

Thread hijack: O man! I loved the batwing design. I challenge builders to revive it.

----------


## Bruce Evans

> Alison Stephens


I've never seen a slot head mandolin before. 

(Yes, I live under a rock.)

----------


## mandolooter

In honor of her new album here's our latest woman with mandolin....

----------


## Michael Gowell

Strapless in both senses of the word!

----------


## Ken Berner

OOOOh, A strapless Weber; now that IS exciting stuff.

----------


## Kevin K

Whoa, easy there boys. Strapless, curves, and strings attached.

----------


## jfbrown42

All I noticed was her eyes. OMG.

----------


## JeffD

> I must be getting old, the first thing I noticed was the wegen pick. #


Me too!

----------


## mandolooter

ya know if u just think she's pretty listen to this song...I've forgotten you, on her Myspace site...wow...its been a while since a song hit me this hard...of course YMMV.

----------


## mandolooter

turns out she's a all American Bluegrass Girl, and she proud as she can be! Im pretty proud of her myself!

----------


## powercat

> All I noticed was her eyes. OMG.


I had to go back and see what you were talking about. I think they burned a hole through the back of my head. Kind of mesmerizing. I now have a strange urge to buy one of her albums. Weird. Nice Weber too.

----------


## mandolooter

ok...and she get's my vote for who's gonna pull country's head outta there behind too. I may be infatuated , it's hard not to be if your me. My kid sez she's Emo and I say Im just a old hillbilly wondering why my life is as it is. Luckily I have plenty of tears to lube the bad times and I know it will always get better, that's the power of music.

----------


## jim simpson

"listen to this song...I've forgotten you, on her Myspace site...wow...its been a while since a song hit me this hard...of course YMMV".

Mandolooter,
You are so right - this is a great song - I've felt it's impact each time I've heard it.
Jim

----------


## Soupy1957

Rhonda's STILL not playin her Smith Creek..(see my other thread about her new CD)! What's up with that?

I'm sure artists have more than one "axe" and yet she seemed so devoted to her Smith Creek. Wonder why the switch, lately? (How old is this picture?).

-Soupy1957

P.S.: First thing "I" noticed.....ya, right!

----------


## cooper4205

> Rhonda's STILL not playin her Smith Creek..(see my other thread about her new CD)! What's up with that?
> 
> I'm sure artists have more than one "axe" and yet she seemed so devoted to her Smith Creek. Wonder why the switch, lately? (How old is this picture?).
> 
> -Soupy1957
> 
> P.S.: First thing "I" noticed.....ya, right!


she was playing it (the smith creek) when she stopped by ETSU for a Q & A session last month, FWIW

----------


## JEStanek

Soupy,
She played her Smith Creek at Sellersville Theatre last month. She's posing with the Weber because she recorded some/all of the new album with it and is using it as a giveaway to promote pre-order sales of her new CD.

They had the fancy Weber at the show, displayed it but didn't actually play it there.

Jamie

----------


## El Greco

She looks great. Her sound is a little too "commercial" to me - borderline country. But I've heard again and again she's a great lady. I'm sure everyone is pulling for her continued success. Ok, I'm going to stop looking at her eyes now and focus on her music.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

And Natalie Portman

I'm a little bit sceptic about her progress (judging on how she is holding the mandolin), but at least she is showing interest to the isntrument (or to Sir Paul)  

In any case, one more for the statistics!

----------


## John Rosett

Looks like Natalie's already taken a lesson from T-Bone Walker.

----------


## mandolooter

with straps....

----------


## Keith Miller

beth patterson again 2 zouks this time

----------


## dan@kins

mandolooter, that's a mandolin hottie there. Who is that?

----------


## JEStanek

Why, that's Little Mando Peep.

Jamie

----------


## Martin Jonas

I guess this one could also go in the "celebrities with mando" thread: here's Mary Astor, from Alan Bond's site. Slightly younger than she was in The Maltese Falcon.

Martin

----------


## JEStanek

See the new issue of the Fretboard Journal they have a bunch of the old stereo image cards (many featuring ladies and mandos). I've not been able to make my eyes do the photomerge trick yet... but I can do those magic eye posters!

Jamie

----------


## JeffD

> See the new issue of the Fretboard Journal they have a bunch of the old stereo image cards (many featuring ladies and mandos). #I've not been able to make my eyes do the photomerge trick yet... #but I can do those magic eye posters!
> 
> Jamie


A little egg nog helps. A little more egg nog and you can see things that are not even in there.

----------


## Griffis

> Sharon picking up her GOM:


Whoa-- what exactly is this instrument and is it something new or currently in production? It looks like a double-coursed tenor guitar-- a beast I always wished existed but had only heard of as custom-mades. It's really beautiful, as is the young lady (if I may respectfully say so.)

----------


## Bill Snyder

Guitar shaped Octave Mandolin. 
Bill Bussman is the maker of Old Wave mandolins and I suspect he built the GOM pictured.

----------


## Trey Young

another image of Nancy Blake w/ Norman. #Her solo album Grand Junction, has a shot of her w/ her 23 (?) Loar on the back cover. #It's a quality album. #There is a good article with the Blakes in this issue of The Fretboard Journal where their instrument collection is discussed and there is a bit where Norman discusses how important Nancy is to his music. It's a good read.

----------


## Neil Gladd

Greetings to one and all. I've been away for a week, but came home today to find this outstanding mandobabe waiting in the mail. Enjoy! The original photo is very large, so it ought to "blow up real good." Expect to see it on a poster or T-shirt soon...

----------


## mandolooter

very nice pic!

----------


## nashvillebill

Scarlett Rische from Jypsi- she looks better holding her Flatiron than I do!

----------


## Griffis

Er....wow.

----------


## mrmando

Liz Prendergast of the UK's Bluehorses. 

The band's Web site says they're looking for a keyboard player to "compliment the existing lineup." I could totally do that. "Hey Liz, is that a new hairdo? Looks great!"

----------


## Don Christy

Hadn't heard of Jypsi before. Anyone familiar with their music?

Here's another photo of Scarlett Rische:

----------


## Don Christy

And here's a uTube clip of them playing live.

Jypsy

----------


## steadypluckinaway

Very nice. I always like to see a good mando player who doesn't need to look at the fretboard. Very impressive work.

----------


## surfandstrum

I thought that was a humorous pics, but like stated earlier...She can play...very impressive...

----------


## f5loar

She has to be a model by day and mandolin picker by night.
What style, what beauty. She's darn near perfect in all the right places and picks sitting down with legs crossed.
Totally awesome. Probaby worth going to Nashville to see this band live if they are still there.

----------


## Rob Wallace

This thread has certainly gotten more attractive in the last few days???

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

They are all "Rische"! Are they really a family? 

Yes, style and awesome playing!

----------


## Michael Gowell

God bless the return of the minidress.

----------


## JEStanek

That may be a slip, rather than a dress! They ought to charge more to get in. They almost look like a local group Full Frontal Folk who uses sex appeal as part of their schtick along with great harmony singing.

That picture reminds me of the Sesame Street song, Three of these things are just like each other, one of these things just doesn't belong...

Jamie

----------


## mandroid

Dressed down dude on the guitar needs some high heeled sneakers

----------


## dougiebe

Re: Jypsi: Isn't this the group that used to go by Silk and Saddle? A couple of years back I was in Nashville honkytonkin' on Broadway when I popped into the Bluegrass Inn and found the above sights and some wonderful sounds as well. Quit a pleasant surprise! No cover and an in-your-face performance. Definitely a stand out compared to what else I saw along Broadway that night.

----------


## Daniel1975

"Definitely a stand out compared to what else I saw along Broadway that night."

boy howdy

----------


## otterly2k

geez, fellas... are we gonna have to bring in drool buckets for you?

----------


## dan@kins

That mandolin player is still wearing her nightgown!

I watched the video and DANG that girl can pick!

----------


## hoffmannia2k7

this band has been through at least three names in 5 years starting with the carters (i think that one was taken once before) silk and saddle and now jypsi. I think they should hire a new marketer, although they do sound good and there is nothing wrong with looking good.

----------


## Bill Snyder

If you read the Jypsi's website they are all siblings (in case there are any banjo players reading this that means they are brother and sisters  ). The oldest girl is 26 and the youngest is 16. They have a recording contract with Sony BMG.

----------


## Ken Berner

Well, I am available for hire as their agent. At my age they would have nothing to fear from an old lecherous fiend like myself; where do I sign?

----------


## nashvillebill

> They are all "Rische"! Are they really a family? 
> 
> Yes, style and awesome playing!


I think the guy and the two blondes are siblings.

----------


## JEStanek

C'mon guys... Is this the Mandolin Café or Mandolin Locker room? My 7 year old daughter likes to read this thread....

Jamie

----------


## earthsave

> Hadn't heard of Jypsi before. Anyone familiar with their music?
> 
> Here's another photo of Scarlett Rische:


Ouch, that is one sweet mandolin. I checked them out from the initial link and they are a family band ranging in ages from 16-26, at the time anyhow. Nice sound from what I could tell from their website.

Very good look. I could see them catchin on.

----------


## earthsave

> And here's a uTube clip of them playing live.
> 
> Jypsy


For those wanting to see an example of good right hand technique, she has a pretty good grip. Relaxed, lightly closed fist, and motion is at the wrist and not the elbow. Only thing I'd pick in that her thumb on the pick is on the pad more than the knuckle/bend. Her chop goes clean through and with quick wrist snaps like flicking water off of a dishrag although bend at the wrist a bit too much sometimes.

Thanks for the clip. They rock.

----------


## dan@kins

Your 7 year old reads the mandolin cafe?

----------


## JEStanek

Yes. We do music in our house. #I'm often (look at the number of posts) on the Café. #I like to show her how women can be successful in various professions. #She sees the women and we look at it together, listen to samples on linked pages. #While I may want her to have a more secure profession than that of a pro musician I sure don't want her to see her gender as a limiting factor in the decision, at least not when she's 7. Or that her gender and #appearance makes her more of an object and less of a contributing member of her profession (regardless of how the world may see some women).

Frankly, I would rather my daughter read _some_ of the posts here than spend time on Disney.com with all of the ads. #We like looking at the Mandolins in progress thread alot. #She's so sweet she promises to buy me mandolins all the time. #

She's (and her younger brother) been going to Philly Folk Fest since she was an infant with her volunteer parents. #She's been parked at the Sunday early AM jams since she was in the stroller. #We play name the artist with tunes in the car, name the instrument with tunes in the car. #Music and making your own is a great way to beat loneliness in this isolating world. #I want her to be surronded by it and never remember not having an instrument available to her to play with or on. #

For the record, I don't have any problem with acts using sex appeal to draw audiences, I don't see any point in not acknowleding that some acts use that to their benefit. I don't see the point in reacting to it on a forum that has a wide audience like this...

Descending from soap box...

Jamie

----------


## mandolooter

[QUOTE] I don't see the point in reacting to it on a forum that has a wide audience like this...

Just for the record if it didn't have/draw a reaction it wouldn't be used....thats life....here and everywhere else. I've seen nothing here that is even remotely close to the mindless dribble on TV everyday...or the radio...or a stroll thru the mall...we are quite the tame group actually.

----------


## JeffD

> we are quite the tame group actually.


Yes, and that is one reason this place is so successful.

----------


## mandolooter

I agree totally, I've all but left the less moderated groups Im a member of cuz I don't have the time or will power to shift thru it all looking for valid posts or the funny gems that sometimes appear.

----------


## billkilpatrick

don't know how long this will stay put but in an effort to tout her epiphone mandolin, a lady named "redheadedcontroller" from alabama is posing in her underware on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/EPIPHON....8052852

----------


## f5loar

That should peak interest in that mandolin. Check out the power drill she is also selling.

----------


## mandopete

What a great gimmick, why didn't I think of that?

Oh, that's right....

----------


## Kevin K

Hmm, a mandolin, a power drill, and a lady in her underwear

----------


## jefflester

She must be tiny, the mando looks huge compared to her.

There was an Ebay ad back in September with a woman holding a Fender FM-52E with even skimpier undergarments that we talked about in the "More ebay emandos" thread. But the link was self-edited.

----------


## rhetoric

> Yes. We do music in our house. #I'm often (look at the number of posts) on the Café. #I like to show her how women can be successful in various professions. #She sees the women and we look at it together, listen to samples on linked pages. #While I may want her to have a more secure profession than that of a pro musician I sure don't want her to see her gender as a limiting factor in the decision, at least not when she's 7. Or that her gender and #appearance makes her more of an object and less of a contributing member of her profession (regardless of how the world may see some women).
> 
> Frankly, I would rather my daughter read _some_ of the posts here than spend time on Disney.com with all of the ads. #We like looking at the Mandolins in progress thread alot. #She's so sweet she promises to buy me mandolins all the time. #
> 
> She's (and her younger brother) been going to Philly Folk Fest since she was an infant with her volunteer parents. #She's been parked at the Sunday early AM jams since she was in the stroller. #We play name the artist with tunes in the car, name the instrument with tunes in the car. #Music and making your own is a great way to beat loneliness in this isolating world. #I want her to be surronded by it and never remember not having an instrument available to her to play with or on. #
> 
> For the record, I don't have any problem with acts using sex appeal to draw audiences, I don't see any point in not acknowleding that some acts use that to their benefit. I don't see the point in reacting to it on a forum that has a wide audience like this...
> 
> Descending from soap box...
> ...


---------------------------------------------
I don't think you can have it both ways. #You don't get to affirm the use of sex appeal on the one hand, and then act surprised when people react to it on the other. #

And say all you want about her technique, but when you wear your underwear on stage and look like she does, it's not really about the music. 

Not that there's anything wrong with that.

----------


## Don Christy

Jamie,
I applaud your effort to encourage your daughter and to share the cafe with her.

And not to pile on, but I have to agree with Rhetoric. You're trying to have it both ways. 

Here you say you don't want to see gender as a limiting factor:




> ... I sure don't want her to see her gender as a limiting factor in the decision, at least not when she's 7. Or that her gender and #appearance makes her more of an object and less of a contributing member of her profession (regardless of how the world may see some women).
> 
> Jamie


and here you say they should charge more because the woman is scantily clad.



> They ought to charge more to get in. #
> 
> Jamie


  #
Anyway you look at it though, that young lady can pick. Check out the video.

I'm hoping they tour broadly this year behind the new release so that I get a chance to see them. Looks like a talented group.

Don #

----------


## JEStanek

My bad on the earlier comment. I wasn't clear... The joke in charging more to get in is so she could afford a dress _over_ the slip. I'll take my lumps and my medicine for not being so clear. Really, I don't care if you dress like Wendy O'Williams on stage I just recognize we have a wider audience here.

I was more put off by the comments re: and not drooling over the 16 year old... perhaps I'm reading too much into it. I try and post in this thread as if my wife/mom were reading over my shoulder and admittedly I fail from time to time, clearly.

So you guys are right, and I am wrong... but I'll stick by my assertion that *I* will try and behave as described above. This is practically one of the safest places on the net.

Jamie

----------


## oldwave maker

3 generations of mandolinistas at the recent oldwave holler womens mandolin summit, not sure how Eric got in there without his wig and miniskirt. Jeannie with her OW F4 copy was nominated for western music association instrumentalist of the year last year. Shoopie and her sis will probly shoot me for posting this pic. JC will be 16 soon. I must be weird, I only drool over well figured tonewoods.....

----------


## otterly2k

Personally, I just think it's a shame that we are so accustomed to the use of women's scantily clad bodies sell stuff. (and usually the stuff being sold profits someone else far more than the scantily clad woman). I also think that it's a shame that women are taken less seriously in many fields (including music) such that they need to (or feel they need to) use their bodies to attract attention to their very real skills.

Her playing speaks for itself. She could be wearing a burlap sack and combat boots and her playing would still be terrific... and equally deserving of the same attention. There is a double standard... men are more likely to be taken seriously for their skills without having to resort to showing off chiseled pecs and abs. Think about how many great male musicians would be missing from the music world if only the ones with "hot" bodies and pretty faces had been given a shot. Think about how many great women musicians are currently missing. 

I'm not really sure that most men fully understand what it is like to live as a woman in a culture that so often judges women first and foremost on the degree to which we conform to near impossible standards of beauty... and then only after that pays attention (maybe) to our talent and intelligence and character. Frankly, it stinks.

Most of the conversations on the Cafe are relatively free of this dynamic, and it is a welcome respite to be a part of a community where women mandolin enthusiasts can be on equal ground (if not in equal numbers) with men mandolin enthusiasts. I'm just sorry to see it sneak in on the occasions when it does. It seems so unnecessary.

just my opinion...and no personal attack on anyone is intended here.

----------


## jasona

Well put Karen. I'm frankly surprised that so little has crept into this thread so far--a testament to the fine folks that play mandolins. 

Then again, it was a striking little black dress. I certainly couldn't pull it off.

----------


## ned armando

this is a creepy topic anyway....i mean, does it really matter if a player is a woman or a man??? why dont you guys post a "fat, balding, old guys with mandolins" section instead....

----------


## Tim

> this is a creepy topic anyway....i mean, does it really matter if a player is a woman or a man??? why dont you guys post a "fat, balding, old guys with mandolins" section instead....


There is no arbitrary/subjective level of attractiveness to post in this thread. #There are threads (or have been) on "cats in mandolin cases" and the "post a picture of yourself" has some fat, balding old men.

----------


## mandopete

> why dont you guys post a "fat, balding, old guys with mandolins" section instead....


That would have to be over in the Bluegrass section.

----------

jim simpson

----------


## otterly2k

> why dont you guys post a "fat, balding, old guys with mandolins" section instead....


Plenty of that around here already! # 
And nothing wrong with it either... heck, some of my best friends are FBOGWM's !! 


and FWIW, I don't find it creepy at all to have a Women with Mandolins thread - we are such a minority that having a little corner where we can be noticed and acknowledged, for the most part, a very positive thing. Can't speak for all women here, but to me it is a way of not being rendered invisible, as if we don't exist or matter. To me, it comes down to how the thread/topic is treated.

----------

jim simpson

----------


## David Newton

I don't know why I feel the need to chime in on this topic, but ignorance has never stopped me before.
There is no way, as a male, I can understand why a woman who obviously has spent a great deal of effort to play like that, would then see the need to dress like that to get an audience.
I understand that she will get a greater audience, that fact is as old as the hills, but...
I could babble all day.
I hope, and I think this will happen, she'll hang in there and enter the mainstream wearing jeans and a top.
Thanks to all you guys and gals here that keep the Mandolin Cafe on a higher plain.

----------


## markishandsome

I don't know how many of you have ever been to Nashville, but these are probably the most conservatively dressed young women you'd be likely to see at night in the bars!




> And say all you want about her technique, but when you wear your underwear on stage and look like she does, it's not really about the music.


Ridiculous. They're performers putting on a show, of course it's about more than just "the music". If you want music, buy their CD. People go to live music shows to be entertained. 

Do you really mean to say that an attractive female can't be considered a "real" musician?

----------


## mandolooter

[QUOTE]this is a creepy topic anyway....i mean, does it really matter if a player is a woman or a man??? why dont you guys post a "fat, balding, old guys with mandolins" section instead....

We'd run low on bandwidth fast and the thread would be too huge to navigate, but if ya still feel the need I could start one off with a picture of me.

----------


## markishandsome

> There is no way, as a male, I can understand why a woman who obviously has spent a great deal of effort to play like that, would then see the need to dress like that to get an audience.


They may have put the dresses on for their own enjoyment. I know if I had spent a great deal of effort to maintain a body like that, I'd show it off every chance I got. Plus, it's fun to wear something besides jeans and a t shirt sometimes. Last time I went to see the symphony they were all wearing tuxedos, but I don't think it was to draw an audience. I sometimes wear a cowboy hat just because it looks cool, not to keep the sun out of my eyes. My mandolin has a big goofy curlicue on one side that doesn't do much for my technique.

----------


## MML

A mando babe from days gone by

----------


## MML

and another

----------


## The Old Sarge

> this is a creepy topic anyway....i mean, does it really matter if a player is a woman or a man??? why dont you guys post a "fat, balding, old guys with mandolins" section instead....


Don't need a section, just my avatar.  But I am not balding, I quit that by age 20.

----------


## evanreilly

like this guy?

----------


## Ken Berner

Mike, That one has a nicely rounded bottom!

----------


## ned armando

[QUOTE]
 Can't speak for all women here, but to me it is a way of not being rendered invisible, as if we don't exist or matter. To me, it comes down to how the thread/topic is treated. 

and the post directly above this demonstrates my point exactly.....

----------


## entau

maybe I've been a complete idoit all these years but I always assumed woman who dress to look cute or hot or show off thier bodies - do that because they like to.

and hey - I strongly encourage such behavior

woman are equally gifted at music as men there are numerous examples- historically they were not given the opportunities men were

perhaps dressing like that is method of attracting more people to thier shows - 
otherwise - regardless of how good they are - they might be percieved as "just another bluegrass band"
it's not easy making it as a musician - if you have an edge - you should leverage that

imagin if someone who never heard of bluegrass or considered it "corny" went to one of thier shows just to see the chicks in thier underwear - and wound up liking the music and started going to other bluegrass shows and purchasing bluegrass music - and maybe even buy a mandolin and join this forum - oh that's right it was for all the wrong reasons so - it should be discouraged.

----------


## JEStanek

These past few posts indicate that the point still isn't clear, and maybe won't be. Should opera stars use their figures and perform in lingerie or whatever to enhance the draw to a performance or does that in some way reduce the performance to a Victoria's Secret show with older music?

Finally, imagine your daughter being asked to dress that way for a concert at school because it will help draw a crowd... it doesn't feel quite right.

How would the guys feel if a bluegrass band had a guy with a models body playing in a speedo to help attract women who thought the music might be corny? We would probably think it's odd, not right, not bluegrass whatever... not having the same mindset for female performers is the double standard where the women similarly built to their male counterparts are taken less seriously. This is a great thread not only to present female mandolinists but also to raise some issues that we may not think of very often.

Here's a chick in underwear playing mandolin....  Refering to a woman that way is a means of dehumanizing her.

Jamie
edit: how people choose to perform is, a choice. I'm only on a soap box because this is a family site with a wide audience (genders and ages). There are plenty of other places to find and discuss things more lasciviously.

----------


## mandopete

I'm actually somewhat amazed that it took 37 pages to sink to this level.

Gosh, it only takes one page for the "what is bluegrass" or "what do you think of Gibson" threads to hit rock bottom.

----------


## JEStanek

Pete,
I don't want the thread shut down at all! In the spirit of staying on topic...

Another older photo of a woman and bowlback.


Jamie

----------


## markishandsome

> ow would the guys feel if a bluegrass band had a guy with a models body playing in a speedo to help attract women who thought the music might be corny?


I'll point out that the guitar player in the controversial photo does have his shirt unbuttoned down to his belly button.  And nobody is asking your 7 year old to dress like an adult. And I really think the outfits are more about the performers having a good time and putting on a good show than trying to draw a crowd. I wouldn't go to a Britney Spears concert just to see the ladies in skimpy clothes. 




> I'm actually somewhat amazed that it took 37 pages to sink to this level.


There's nothing lowbrow about discussing gender dynamics.

----------


## TeleMark

> I don't know why I feel the need to chime in on this topic, but ignorance has never stopped me before.
> There is no way, as a male, I can understand why a woman who obviously has spent a great deal of effort to play like that, would then see the need to dress like that to get an audience.
> I understand that she will get a greater audience, that fact is as old as the hills, but...


Who's to say that she "dresses like that to get an audience?" Some people actually dress like that in normal life. Do we know that this was a ploy to draw in people who wouldn't listen to that type of music? If so, it seems a strategy doomed to failure. There are enough barely-dressed pop, country, hip-hop girls out there.

----------


## brunello97

Is this demoiselle playing a Gelas style double-top mandolin? It kind of looks like it. Isn't the source of much of these Gâteaux aux fromages post cards from the continent?

Mick

----------


## mandolooter

My goodness, all these right/wrong lectures bore me...post more pic's of ladies with mandolins please! Guys looking at girls and vice versa is as natural as it gets. Nothing dehumanizing about it...maybe more pic's and less chit-chat would work better. Let me find a nice pic and I'll be back...

----------


## dan@kins

Cheers Mandolooter!!

----------


## mandolooter

a couple of stunning beauties...

----------


## mandolooter

and another...

----------


## Khmando

Um, guys, could we please stick to pics of women w/ mandolins WITH their clothes on. Thanks.

----------


## luckylarue

I can't speak for the musicians in Jypsy (sp.?). But I doubt they dressed that way to "draw" or "attract" an audience. Maybe it was to provoke the audience or shatter the bluegrass/traditional music stereo-type. It certainly has provoked a lot of chatter here. Maybe it was done for the pure fun of it. Who knows for sure? 

Also, why is it ok to post pics of "scantily-clad, sexy" women of the last century but not this one? 
Why are some "offensive" and some not?

----------


## f5loar

I thought they dressed that way because it's hot and humid on those smokey Nashville bars. She just likes to stay "cool" when performing. And I say no discrimination here. If they ain't got no clothes on it ain't our fault.
As long as they are playing a mandolin it fits the topic.

----------


## mandopete

> There's nothing lowbrow about discussing gender dynamics.


On the Mandolin Cafe?

----------


## mandolooter

more women...less talk...

----------


## mandolooter

ok Im all out of pic's except this one

----------


## mandolooter

oooops!

----------


## markishandsome

> Quote (markishandsome @ Jan. 17 2008, 09:23)
> There's nothing lowbrow about discussing gender dynamics.
> 
> On the Mandolin Cafe?


It might not be on strictly topic, even though we are discussing the attire of a mandolin player, but describing it as "rock bottom" is a little dismissive of a much more important issue than which species of spruce sounds best.   If you're really not interested in the discussion, don't read it and just look at the pictures. Scott will stop us if we get out of line.

----------


## JeffD

> 3 generations of mandolinistas at the recent oldwave holler womens mandolin summit, not sure how Eric got in there without his wig and miniskirt. Jeannie with her OW F4 copy was nominated for western music association instrumentalist of the year last year. #Shoopie and her sis will probly shoot me for posting this pic. JC will be 16 soon. I must be weird, I only drool over well figured tonewoods.....


Five mandolin players, six mandolins. Love those odds!

----------


## David M.

Did a mandolin word search in Muscatine's library photo archive and came up with 2. There are some amazing old photos in this Grossheim collection.

----------


## David M.

and a high school mandolin club, I assume from Muscatine High School from 1903. cool.

----------


## mandolooter

here's one i found the other day...

----------


## Don Christy

> Did a mandolin word search in Muscatine's library photo archive and came up with 2. #There are some amazing old photos in this Grossheim collection.


So many people don't know what mandolins are. I wonder if you should search for ukelele, banjo, and little guitar too!

 
Don

----------


## David M.

> So many people don't know what mandolins are. I wonder if you should search for ukelele, banjo, and little guitar too!


Hey...it brought up that pic of the High School Mandolin Club (as it had the photo titled).  

Can you imagine??? a club in high school? cool.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

> here's one i found the other day...


That's a German bowlback for sure, but who is she?

----------


## Neil Gladd

> That's a German bowlback for sure, but who is she?


It's Annika Lückebergfeld. She's one of my MySpace friends!

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Thank you, Neil! Never heard of her before, but she is definitely a(nother one) very good player, coming from Cologne!

And she is about to make several performances in the US. Check her concert schedule.

----------


## mandolooter

Yes she's a MySpace friend also. As pretty as her music too!

----------


## Neil Gladd

Regarding the recent controversy about this thread, I'll readily admit that I always enjoy seeing beautiful women, and I think I'm even responsible for coining the word "mandobabe" several years ago, but I'm always much more impressed by _talented_ women. Most of the vintage photos of 100 years ago were only models that had mandolins stuck in their hands, while the current photos are of women that actually _play_ the mandolin. It's a great improvement! I may have to start a thread on the classical board for woman composers who have written for mandolin. I've played several, and recorded one (so far).

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

I have been also active participating in this thread since its very begining with a GREAT RESPECT to all "women with mandolins" which pictures, i have posted. Always pointing to the kind of mandolin that they play, or something else. I don't understand how that corelates to the idea for "fat, bald, etc men" thread.  And what's wrong with that to say that a woman is beautiful?! Why should the women feel somehow offended?!

I think the thread keeps within the bounds of decorum. The pictures of the mandobabes from 100 years ago were much more revolutionary for the time, than any pictures of contemporary women with mandolins, posted on the board nowadays.

Best,
Plamen

----------


## Jason Kessler

I, too, have enjoyed this thread, but I can see how someone might take offense. The thread has on ocassion taken on a slightly learing, "hubba hubba" tone after the appearance of certain photos. All in good fun, it seems to me, and within the boundaries of decorum, but we're a wide-spread community whose decorum boundaries may be drawn along differing lines.

----------


## Bob A

I'm all for lovely ladies and mandolins. No one seems to want to look at fat bald old guys, for some reason. Pity, because I have a great personality.

----------


## billhay4

Yeah, but do you make your own clothes?
Bill

----------


## Neil Gladd

Enough talk! Here is a vintage photo of a woman who both played and taught, but I'm not sure how she did it with the puffy sleeves...

----------


## David Newton

Dear Miss Emily Smith,
Can I borrow your guitar? It looks like something I'd like to play for a while.
sincerely,
Dave.

----------


## jim simpson

I wish I had a new photo to post as today is the 2nd anniversary for this thread!

----------


## JEStanek

Happy Anniversary. I don't believe I've seen this one posted...


Jamie

----------


## David Newton

Jamie
She's so cold, reserved. Her mother won't let her date. Probably playing "Banks of the Ohio"
Beautiful!

----------


## mandolooter

well i do have a few more.

----------


## billkilpatrick

her head is resting on it and it's unlike any instrument i've seen (upper and lower bouts with swan's neck peg box.)

the poor girl looks like she's freezing to death ...

----------


## AlanN

C'mon, you guys. Are you serious? Scott will shut this place down.

And before you start clamoring, go to the MOMA if you want to see this type of art, not here.

&lt;sheesh&gt;

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Those of you posting inappropriate images--I've removed three in the past few days--if you can't discern what's appropriate to post within this forum, then please don't. That includes some of the comments being made. This thread has taken an ugly turn of late into--for the lack of a better term--Jr. High School boys locker room mentality. I'm not going to tolerate that further.

----------


## Griffis

> Those of you posting inappropriate images--I've removed three in the past few days--if you can't discern what's appropriate to post within this forum, then please don't. That includes some of the comments being made. This thread has taken an ugly turn of late into--for the lack of a better term--Jr. High School boys locker room mentality. I'm not going to tolerate that further.


Kudos to you. I haven't read/seen this entire thread, and that's in part due to some of the content.

I am no prude (believe me) nor am I in any way an advocate of censorship. Also, I happen to find women beautiful.

However, we should be mindful of the fact that this is a pretty public place and that younger folks and women are on the forum as well.

I don't mean to seem uncool, but one thing I can't and won't abide is disrespect towards women. That said, I imagine several of the posters here didn't mean any disrespect, but some people are more sensitive than others, and we should remember that too.

*takes off "Internet Cop" hat*

----------


## Ken Berner

May I present a class act, Gilchrist and Gilchrist?

----------


## Ken Berner

Here is Weber picker, Kelley Mickwee with Jed Zimmerman.

----------


## West

That's what they have at MOMA?

----------


## mandolirius

Well, I'm totally confused. What has been posted here (images, I haven't read most of the comments) that is inappropriate? The band (jipsy) were photographed as they appeared in public. Mandolooter posted a pic of an young woman playing a mandolin while wearing spaghetti straps. His pic was shoulder-to-hips, no head. Was that done for privacy or to focus on the woman's upper body? Another pic just below mandolooter's has a similarly-attired young woman, but shows her face and isn't as much of a closeup as mandolooter's shot. 

So, is one of these pics ok and not the other? Neither/both? I'm not ashamed to admit I have no idea what's being objected to here. Is it that these are pics of contemporary young women? Is it that they're casual shots, not staged pics. Call me dumb or insensitive or just clueless, but I honestly, truly don't get it.

----------


## mrmando

> Call me dumb or insensitive or just clueless, but I honestly, truly don't get it.


Uh, that's because you haven't seen the ones that were removed. I saw a couple of them and I'm glad they are gone. You can debate whether they belonged in MOMA or Playboy, but obviously they don't belong here.

----------


## mandogerry

If anyone needs a bit of help understanding why some of the discussion and photos recently posted here might not be QUITE welcome to all of us, imagine this: Let's all post closeups of A Certain Area of the Male Body, with a mandolin somewhere in the vicinity. Then we can comment on the "physical attributes" of the folks in the photos, since they are mandolin-related.

Now, back to discussing what makes this board so great: music, musicians, and mandolins.
-----

Supreme Court Justice Potter Stewart, explaining what "obscenity" is: "I know it when I see it."

----------


## mandolirius

&lt;If anyone needs a bit of help understanding why some of the discussion and photos recently posted here might not be QUITE welcome to all of us, imagine this: #Let's all post closeups of A Certain Area of the Male Body, with a mandolin somewhere in the vicinity. Then we can comment on the "physical attributes" of the folks in the photos, since they are mandolin-related.&gt;

It's not a matter of "needing help" to understand the issue. It's a question of where the line is. Someone said I'm only confused because I didn't see the removed pics. Fair enough. I gather there was some nudity involved and even though I didn't see them, I can understand why they weren't welcome here. But what I'm asking is how far that extends. In other words, is the pic of the headless girl in spaghetti straps ok? Is the shot focusing on the mandolin or her bare shoulders? You can't have one without the other, so what's the criteria? Nudity's a no-brainer. That's not the part of the issue that confuses me.

What got me going on this was Scott's post. He said that anyone who didn't know where the line was shouldn't be posting to this thread. I realized, reading his post, that I was one who didn't know where that line was. So now I'm asking.

----------


## mrmando

Look, if the photo is still in the thread, it's acceptable. Photos deemed unacceptable have been removed. 

If you have a photo and you have any doubt over whether it would be considered acceptable, don't post it. 

If you think a particular photo in the thread ought to be removed, you have the right to ask the original poster and the moderator to take it down.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> I realized, reading his post, that I was one who didn't know where that line was. So now I'm asking.


I'm going to guess that nobody wants to do this so let's start out with don't post anything you'd be uncomfortable looking at with your grandmother, your mother, your sister, and your 6 year old daughter or son looking over your shoulder at. If that doesn't resonate with you then you're probably not going to get an answer that meets your expectations. The image that was posted earlier might be considered fine art if it was being viewed in a gallery setting. It isn't what the owner of the site wanted posted on his site so it's gone. It's really pretty simple.

----------


## mandroid

maybe someplace like.. Postcards.fr/ .. can host those.

----------


## billkilpatrick

i posted the painting. it was by a french artist named georges callot (1857-1903) and if you're reasonably sure that the sight of a naked woman won't cause apoplexy or addle your thoughts, please put his name and "mandolin" in your search engine.

warning: this is mature stuff ... breasts! 

if, after having seen the painting and serenity reigns supreme in your mind once again, may i direct your attention to the right of the painting at the oddly shaped mandolin peeping out from under the young lady's head.

it has an upper and lower bout with swan's neck peg box and wooden tuning pegs and if anyone has seen something like this before, would they please notify me - privately, if you wish.

(you won't believe me but my hand is shaking with apprehension at sending this - i'm in my 60's!)

----------


## mandolirius

&lt;I'm going to guess that nobody wants to do this so let's start out with don't post anything you'd be uncomfortable looking at with your grandmother, your mother, your sister, and your 6 year old daughter or son looking over your shoulder at. If that doesn't resonate with you then you're probably not going to get an answer that meets your expectations. The image that was posted earlier might be considered fine art if it was being viewed in a gallery setting. It isn't what the owner of the site wanted posted on his site so it's gone. It's really pretty simple.&gt; 

I don't see anything here that would make me uncomfortable, regardless of who was looking over my shoulder. So I guess it's all about the pics that were removed. It seems like the photos that are currently posted are all ok. Not having seen the removed ones, I have no further comment.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> I don't see anything here that would make me uncomfortable, regardless of who was looking over my shoulder. So I guess it's all about the pics that were removed. It seems like the photos that are currently posted are all ok.


If they weren't ok Scott would have removed them I'm sure.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> i posted the painting. it was by a french artist named georges callot (1857-1903)...if, after having seen the painting and serenity reigns supreme in your mind once again, may i direct your attention to the right of the painting at the oddly shaped mandolin peeping out from under the young lady's head.
> 
> it has an upper and lower bout with swan's neck peg box and wooden tuning pegs and if anyone has seen something like this before, would they please notify me - privately, if you wish.
> 
> (you won't believe me but my hand is shaking with apprehension at sending this - i'm in my 60's!)


If in fact you wanted to know about the mandolin might it have worked just as well to post a picture that was cropped of the woman's head and the mandolin? Am I missing something here?

----------


## AlanN

The people here complaining (all men, it seems) don't quite get it. The photo today was very clearly (to me, and to 99 and 44/100% of the local populace) very obviously inappropriate for a public, upstanding, mandolin-oriented website, which children and grown-ups, men and women frequent for musical inspiration and fun.

It very well may fall in the bounds of what some deem as appropriate and cool. And sure, google will return scads of such content. So google it, if you wish. Taste/distaste is very subjective.

If you don't like/don't 'get'/don't agree with the webmaster's decision to kill it, run your own website and make your own rules.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Wow! I totally agree with the removal of that picture but only for the reason that so many of you find it offensive but I'll be damned if I can see anything offensive or inappropriate about it about it. Neither my 6 year old nor my grandmother would be shocked at that picture.

----------


## Django Fret

Another one of Kelley Mickwee.

----------


## JEStanek

Django,
That looks like one of the Weber Flattops, the Aspen. It also looks like it has a good bit of color streaking in the headstock veneer. Those are nice.

Earlier I found a group called Luce Women 

It turns out they're a band out of the UK (not entirely sure of their location) who play a wide range of traditional roots music (Irish, Scottish, Folk, Cajun etc.) Two of the women play mando, amongst other things. 

Here's a less caricatured picture of them... the mando is hidden in the middle.


They have sound clips and a myspace page.
Edit: They seem to have fun and live by their axiom... "although they are highly professional, they are only serious about their music"

Jamie

----------


## mandogerry

I guess what strikes me here is what has become of this topic -- where I, and probably many other male and female Cafe members, used to find photos and paintings of interesting women past and present with mandolins. For those of us who don't know or see lots of other women who play this instrument, it has been a really nice place to visit. 

When the topic recently seemed to be turning into a contest to post the best photos of cute young mandochicks, and then rate their attractiveness, I admit I got both angry and disappointed. I would like to ask folks to try to return to the original focus of the topic. Compare this topic of late with a recent topic under Technique, "Female Mandolin Players." There, a question about how to deal with "intrusive female parts" while holding your mandolin turned into a wonderful discussion among both men and women -- talking about comfortable playing position, avoiding hand pain, and other helpful items. This kind of exchange is why I come to the Cafe. Thanks.

----------


## Paul Kotapish

I'm familiar with that picture, and the response does strike me as a bit of a tempest in a teapot. It's not a great piece of art, by any means, but it's by no means lascivious or even the slightest erotic, and it's nothing more than what you might encounter in hundreds of paintings hanging in public museums in most every major city around in the western world. I certainly wouldn't worry about one of my kids or their grandparents chancing upon it. Sister Wendy (the art-loving nun) has waxed rhapsodic about far more graphic images on her tour-of-Western-art programs.

Still, if some folks are uncomfortable with such an image, better to drop it. I don't think that the image was posted with any malice or intention of titilation, so the stern tone of some of the responses seems a little out of place. 

I certainly agree that none of us should be posting images or comments intended as offensive to anyone in the community. Standards and experience vary, however, so I'd like to think than any gaffs or rudeness are generally indavertant and mostly harmless.

Just one guy's opinion.

----------


## West

This really is a congenial place. #I think that inappropriateness here is, as Paul K says, inadvertent and mostly harmless.

As for me, I am uncomfortable with images of naked people. #Or actually people in general. #Come to think of it, mandolins are a bit too sexy for me, too. #And sometimes the letters in some words with lots of ps and ds and qs run together in my brain to look like naked people and/or mandolins to me. #So everyone please be careful. #Thanks.

----------


## JeffD

I would suppose the whole genesis of this thread is that there is a long tradition, unique to mandolins, (and perhaps lutes and harps) of pictures of women playing or holding mandolins. Sure it was originally artistically posed pics but what ever, pics of women with mandolins is a mandolin tradition. 

I haven't checked, but I don't think guitar sites would have a "women with guitars" thread. Does Banjo Hangout have a "women with banjos" thread? What about Chiff and Fipple, do they have a "women with penny whistles" thread?

I would not like to lose our tradition because of a down turn in our standards. Its not a matter of where's the line, or how close to the line can I get away with, its to stay away from anything that would bother anyone, so that we can keep the thread going.

----------


## otterly2k

I feel the need to point out here that the initial comments about impropriety were not about the women or the pictures but about the leering tone of some of the comments about them. #To me, the real issue here is not nudity or prudery or taste, but the issue of having this be a forum that is equally respectful and welcoming of its male and female members. #Even if these comments were not intended with any malice, they do contribute to an atmosphere that (imho) is objectifying and disrespectful of women. #Fortunately, these comments are by far the exception and not the rule around here.

I personally am not at all uncomfortable with nudity, or any of the images that have been posted *in and of themselves*. #But I have been deeply uncomfortable with the leering tone, when it has happened. #It is totally unnecessary here and there are plenty of other places to have those sorts of conversations. #

Also, I respect and appreciate the boundaries set by Scott to keep this a G-rated forum...this makes it possible for the widest range of people, including young folks, to participate in sharing learning and teaching and enthusiasm for what we're all really here about... mandolins.

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Originally Posted by  (billkilpatrick @ Jan. 24 2008, 18:47)
> 
> i posted the painting. it was by a french artist named georges callot (1857-1903)...if, after having seen the painting and serenity reigns supreme in your mind once again, may i direct your attention to the right of the painting at the oddly shaped mandolin peeping out from under the young lady's head.
> 
> it has an upper and lower bout with swan's neck peg box and wooden tuning pegs and if anyone has seen something like this before, would they please notify me - privately, if you wish.
> 
> (you won't believe me but my hand is shaking with apprehension at sending this - i'm in my 60's!)
> 
> 
> If in fact you wanted to know about the mandolin might it have worked just as well to post a picture that was cropped of the woman's head and the mandolin? Am I missing something here?


thank you mike - curiosity is the mother of ... not so much invention as following the simple "iphoto" instructions for a procedure never attempted before.

the model's eyes, nose and one of her ears are visible but i don't think there's anything even remotely "come hither" in her expression to cause outrage or offend or excite the baser passions. 

i posted the detail to the "classical, etc." section of the forum.

----------


## mandolooter

Well I guess I'll chime in with this...since one of my photo's was removed...Im sorry if it offended you!
I've always been very tolerant/different and it bothers some people more than others but I never meant any harm. I'll keep my pic's on my computer where the PC police are blocked by a simple changeable password to keep there prying eyes at bay. It's all good, and the offensive material has been removed...

----------


## mandopete

With respect to the more "classical" art forms and censorship - perhaps we need a Mandolin Cafe version of the fig leaf.

----------


## JEStanek

Ok Pete. As one of those who tried to describe some of the issues I give you a fig leaf with a white background that is easily removed and can be placed on and resized to any questionable image. Much classier than the old black bar.

Jamie

----------


## Bill Snyder

Jamie don't you ever fertilize that fig tree? A little nitrogen will green it right up.

----------


## JEStanek

Thanks, Bill. I was going for a neutral stone thing. It seems you could color it to your hearts content. Perhaps even a sunburst to make it Mando Café friendly...

Jamie

----------


## Ken Berner

Sunburst fig leaf . . . or just rotten? If the latter, we need to turn over a new leaf.

----------


## billkilpatrick

fig leaves have historical viability in covering up those naughty bits one can see but have little effect on those of a puerile disposition who are prone to libidinous imaginings ... hoping others will see that which is not there as well.

could you show us an emperor's leaf?

----------


## mandopete

Nah, it's gotta be a distressed master-model fig leaf, made by Gibson and used exclusively by Chris Thile to proclaim that he is, in fact, the best mandolin player in the physical universe!

----------


## JEStanek

Pete,
That's actually a Loar back burst on the fig leaf. Don't tell Dan.... Shhhh.

Back on topic.
Here's KC Groves (mando), Abigail Washburn (banjo), and Kristin Andreassen (guitar) of Uncle Earl.



Jamie

----------


## Philbert

I can't think of anything more beautiful then a woman strumming the mando. Despite my slow connection, I relished the photos that I found on this post. It was almost a tease to let them load ever so slowly. 
Unfortunately most of the pages had the JEStanek teeth peering back at me.

----------


## Don Christy

Hi Philbert,
If you don't like seeing those teeth or other avatars, you can turn them off. Go to your control panel and then choose account options. 
Don

----------


## Django Fret

Thanks Don for that tip and that is good to know.

Here is one of Susan Salmon...

----------


## otterly2k

Recently saw Uncle Earl here in Philly - terrific concert. KC seems to play a Collings (MT I think). Old Time and "new" Old Time, plus some originals ... great humor and solid chops.

----------


## Neil Gladd

Here is a rather Germanic-looking mandocouple from my archives:

----------


## oldwave maker

Shirley in the shop today testdriving her goldtop ow with a Simon Mayor tune after its 30,000 note checkup .

----------


## Ken Berner

Outstanding color, Mr. Bill; won't you share the back and sides with us; that is really unique!?

----------


## fatt-dad

> Outstanding color, Mr. Bill. . .


The word Krylon immediately comes to mine. . . .

f-d

----------


## mandolooter

Gold is good...I painted a el cheapo uke like that and it was a hit with the kids! I had actually had high hopes for the purple one...

----------


## Chip Booth

Wow, that gold top is cool!

----------


## resophonic

This picture has been my screen saver. Anyone have a time machine?

----------


## Ken Berner

Wow! Not a "beater" in the bunch. These gals must have been well-heeled.

----------


## David Newton

That picture is amazing!
There was a music teacher, see, who organized this group (she may even be in there) and she worked the deal with Gibson on the order. Gibson sold thru teachers. All the mandolins were delivered in one group (FON) and they had a group picture taken right when they got them. Well heeled group, yes. But a beautiful group and an amazing picture.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

That's a great shot. Do you know what city they were in Dave?

----------


## brunello97

A really fascinating picture. I'm struck at how 'modern'-for its era- everything is in this photo: the mandolins, the outfits, the shoes, the windows-everything but the bench and rug perhaps. 

Mick

----------


## David Newton

No idea where that is. I read the old Gibson catalogs. Gibson's business model was to recruit music teachers as sales agents.

----------


## Michael Gowell

The exactly matching costumes lead me to think that this group was prepared for performance, not simply learners with new instruments.#I agree that the fine instruments imply wealth - perhaps this was a mandolin club at an elite girls' school.

----------


## Bill Snyder

> The exactly matching costumes lead me to think that this group was prepared for performance, not simply learners with new instruments.#I agree that the fine instruments imply wealth - perhaps this was a mandolin club at an elite girls' school.


Of course if this is a picture of girls at a private school they would have matching outfits whether they were getting ready to perform or just getting ready for lessons.

----------


## JEStanek

I like how far back the one woman is actually playing. I also like how we all kind of make up stories in our heads for whats going on and who they were too. That's where I get a lot of fun out of this or any other vintage picture thread.

Jamie

----------


## Stephanie Reiser

> I like how far back the one woman is actually playing. #I also like how we all kind of make up stories in our heads for whats going on and who they were too. #That's where I get a lot of fun out of this or any other vintage picture thread.
> 
> Jamie


I noticed how far back she's playing, too. It struck me at first, but then I remembered thaT the F-2/F-4's bridge is a bit farther back so perhaps it makes sense.
Great photo! Thanks for posting it!

----------


## David Newton

"I also like how we all kind of make up stories in our heads for whats going on and who they were too."

Jamie, you've out-ed me!

I try to use the history that I've learned to fill out the story. These were real humans, who lived and played and did all the stuff we like to do.

----------


## Django Fret

Moving to the present, here are the bluegrass playing Carrivick Sisters with Charlotte on the mando. They recently won a UK talent show and more details at:


UK talent show

----------


## mandolirius

&lt;Of course if this is a picture of girls at a private school they would have matching outfits whether they were getting ready to perform or just getting ready for lessons.&gt; 

The jackets would have the school crest on them if that were the case, which these don't seem to have. Plus, they look a bit past school age.

----------


## JeffD

Inspired by the cover article.

Here is a nice Sierra Hull pic.

----------


## Mark Walker

That _is_  a nice photo Jeff. 

Not that I don't mind eyeballing some of the more...shall we say 'provocative' photos of women performers (like on Rhonda Vincent's latest CD)...but that one of Sierra is just wholesome in a simplistic, yet beautiful way. 

Nice to see 'natural' beauty without it having to be accentuated by skimpy attire! And they always look better holding a mandolin!

----------


## JeffD

well, mandolin family anyway

----------


## Ken Berner

Is that a cittern or a cistern? Ha, Ha!

----------


## John Rosett

> Is that a cittern or a cistern? Ha, Ha!


No Ken, cistern is the gender-opposite of brethren.

----------


## Ken Berner

Oh, Brother! Are you certain? I guess you could call this accident a "gender-bender".

----------


## billkilpatrick

found on german ebay:

----------


## jim simpson

"found on german ebay" 


Now that looks like a baroque "mud-flap girl"!

----------


## billkilpatrick

might be an ink-blot test for the puerile as well ...

----------


## Neil Gladd

This one is from a sheet music cover, from the Mastertone Publishing Co. in Kalamazoo. Gee, I wonder who they were affiliated with?

----------


## JEStanek

Those costumes make me want to answer, Munchkin-land and the Lollipop Guild.

That's a great photo. It looks as if the one young lady has the streamers on the headstock we've seen in so many of the bowl-back photos.

Jamie

----------


## Keith Miller

Looks like they have "lost their sheep"

----------


## mandolooter

women...sheep....wow! another milestone in mandolin history. Music is the driving factor...even on the range...

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Mamiko Tanaka and Megumi - two mandolin players from Japan. Together we joined a mandolin orchestra in Munich.

----------


## billkilpatrick

courting couple in silhouette - from waldzither on german ebay:

----------


## Martin Jonas

Some more vintage mandogirls. German, in this instance, with a mixture of bowlbacks and flatbacks. Pretty sure the instruments are all German, too. From a current e-bay auction.

Martin

----------


## billkilpatrick

been there ... :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGgr9ttcdDQ

----------


## Bill Snyder

Maybe if I understood Italian that would have more meaning to me.

----------


## John Craton

> been there ... :


Okay, Bill, I'm sure this must be quite funny (and it does fit the 'women with mandolins' topic), but could someone offer a translation for those of use who don't speak Italian? I could pick up a few random words, but not enough to understand the humor here. I've had a few students cry during lessons myself, and it can be quite disconcerting. The tears came more as a result of being frustrated with themselves, but I've always feared that a parent may think I teach using rawhide whips when this happens.

----------


## billkilpatrick

i haven't had much success with this thread. i was accused of posting porn once - which still rankles - and now this. 

it's more of a bitter/sweet, mildly amusing vignette concerning the human condition than anything else:

kid wants to learn the mandolin - goes to a teacher - starts playing a note (her first! ... so exciting!) - is told it's the wrong one - breaks down in tears - and the whole thing (enthusiasm for the mandolin, attempts at self expression, dealing with grown-ups, teachers, etc., etc.) ... is all over in less than a minute.

anyone else remember what being 7 was like?

----------


## brunello97

Bill, it seems like the very title and nature of this thread is destined to produce misunderstandings and cross expectations. People on this forum argue for pages and pages about what kind of glue is correct. A funny video for insiders (I do speak italian) but also for anyone with a head and heart. Nonetheless, this thread seems like walking (or posting) in a mind, I mean mine, field. 

Mick

----------


## John Craton

Bill, I meant no offense or criticism for your post of the video. I just wanted to understand it so I could enjoy the humor more thoroughly. It seemed amusing even from what little I could garner of the language, but I selfishly wanted more. Don't give up on the thread. It's had its moments of dudgeon, but none has been forthcoming from my end ... at least never intentionally. Thanks for the post and for the elucidation of the dialogue.

----------


## Bob DeVellis

Bill, I loved it.

----------


## The Old Sarge

> kid wants to learn the mandolin - goes to a teacher - starts playing a note (her first! ... so exciting!) - is told it's the wrong one - breaks down in tears - and the whole thing (enthusiasm for the mandolin, attempts at self expression, dealing with grown-ups, teachers, etc., etc.) ... is all over in less than a minute.
> 
> anyone else remember what being 7 was like?


I'm too far away from seven to remember what it was like.  But, to be honest, I think I feel the same way she did from time to time when I'm trying to play. But tears aren't appropriate for an old man.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

> anyone else remember what being 7 was like?


I do! I started playing the mandolin, when i was 7 years old. It seems that my grandfather had the right didactic approach then - every time before going to a mandolin lesson, he was buying me different kinds of chocolates.

----------


## Django Fret

Since we are the subject of chocolate and mandolins, here is a picture of Candy Latham and her mandolin along with her guitar-playing sister Tammy-Lee. #

Sweeeet!

----------


## Michael Gowell

Just another vote for continuing this thread, and for good-natured comments in response. #From the sweet vintage to the new girls, it's all good.

----------


## Snakebeard Jackson

We've got cats in mandolin cases, dogs with mandolins, groups of mandolins, mandolins just made, old ones, odd ones, and even mandolins not yet built! So why not women with mandolins. Heck I've even been inspired to draw a picture of one of these photos. Keep it up all.

----------


## Snakebeard Jackson

here it is. I'm not a master but I try

----------


## Treblemaker

From the NorCal Mandolin Gathering held in Inverness, yesterday at David Crumney's house:

Rhonda Berney (with Dave Berry's Gilchrist A) and Jan Kahdeman (picking Lowell Levinger's Giacomel) both of Sonoma County, CA.... Pic by yours truly.

-Treblemaker
www.WorldWideTed.com

----------


## Ken Berner

Thanks for introducing Jan to us; looks like it was a great event with many fine instruments over which to drool.

----------


## Treblemaker

Indeed... many mandolin pickin' kids (of all ages and skill levels) in one great big mandolin candy store....

----------


## Neil Gladd

Here is a vintage mandoperson of indeterminate gender. PROBABLY a woman. Actually, the instrument is rather suspect, too..

----------


## Bertram Henze

> PROBABLY a woman.


Arms and hands are definitely a woman's. The eyes resemble Christopher Lambert's a little, but you see that frequently on vintage photographs - apparently photographers thought that looked seductive at the time.

Seems to be an elaborate setup.
After the photo session, I imagine, the rotten vegetables were taken out of her hair and the curtain was put back on the window.
The instrument looks like a Waikiki-wikiwiki decoration item from a tourist shop. With that bridge position, all strings of equal gauge and no frets it's not supposed to make any sound at all, I guess.

Bertram

----------


## billkilpatrick

the further adventures of pierangelo and his sister chiara:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT3EL4hr0gg

... la vita è buona ...

----------


## Bertram Henze

> the further adventures of pierangelo and his sister chiara


Remarkable difference from the first try, and with those glasses they just leave the blues brothers standing.

Shows what you get if you don't give up.

Bertram

----------


## billkilpatrick

another aspect of a woman with a mandolin:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chuchogm/116648856/

... photo not reproduced - subject to copyright protection.

----------


## Arto

"...Actually, the instrument is rather suspect, too.."

Why, don´t you see this is a Brescian/Florentine 4-string mandolin, and an exceedingly rare solid headstock variation of that?


 Arto

----------


## Bertram Henze

> another aspect of a woman with a mandolin


I feel sympathetic - I hardly look at my audience either, distracts my concentration.

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

My Favorite femandolinist

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

Lovely Rebecca Lovell

----------


## Ken Berner

Gentlemen, The ever-lovely Raven Welch . . .

----------


## mandopete

I'm stunned that no one has posted this yet...

----------


## Django Fret

> I'm stunned that no one has posted this yet...


Pete, why are you stunned? You did...

----------


## Ken Berner

Here is another Weber mandolin picker, Marie Miller . . .

----------


## mandopete

The mandolin world is filling up with very talented female performers...

----------


## Bertram Henze

> The mandolin world is filling up with very talented female performers...


I guess the same mechanism that produced so many historic pictures of female mandolinists is still working, whatever it is.

----------


## JEStanek

Pete, who is the young woman in your last post. I don't recognize her.

Jamie

----------


## jefflester

> Pete, who is the young woman in your last post. #I don't recognize her.


I believe that is Sarah Jarosz.

----------


## mandopete

Yep, that's her!

----------


## Jack Roberts

Ashley Broder,

Ashley Broder to perform at Topanga Fiddle Festival

----------


## Jack Roberts

Here is the latest picture

----------


## mandopete

_After a year of conventional training with her local violin teacher, Broder began studying with Charl Ann Gastineau._

Cool stuff! Charl Ann was part of one of my all time favorite California bands - The Acousticats. They had a pretty talented mandolin player named Mike Mullins.

----------


## jefflester

Ashley was a student at the first Mandoilin Symposium. At the top level, but a student nonetheless. I see that this year she is back as an instructor. Cool! #

----------


## Ken Berner

It looks like she favors a Flatiron F5 Artist; great choice!

----------


## dan@kins

Saw her and Jamie play at a house concert at my neighbor's this past Winter. I had never heard of either of them and was thoroughly entertained as well as very impressed with their skills. They compliment each other quite well.

----------


## Django Fret

Sharon Gilchrist from the home page...

----------


## mandolooter

I wondered when this would make it here...beauty, brains and talent...? Is that like tone, touch n timing??

----------


## Django Fret

> I wondered when this would make it here...beauty, brains and talent...? Is that like tone, touch n timing??


I think that if you are speaking alliteratively, it would be more like beauty, brains and bluegrass...

----------


## bgjunkie

I found this in a mandolin book that I somehow ended up with in PDF format.

----------


## billhay4

Shouldn't that be "Picker's Tar Soap?" :-)
Bill

----------


## Ken Berner

What a wonderful product Packer's Tar Soap is/was! When I was a teenager, my dandruff problem was solved by this terrific soap, which came in a brightly-lithographed tin. It is still available today, but no longer in the neat tin box. Thanks for the memory.

----------


## Linda Binder

Lucia Aonzo of Italy!

----------


## Linda Binder

The Gibson is from her Papa Carlo's first place at Winfield.

----------


## JEStanek

Linda, Is that his beater for her until she gets a decent bowl?  Great photo.

Jamie

----------


## Linda Binder

I think its a great photo too. #I'm happy Carlo let me post it. #Hmmm....not sure the Gibson is the "beater", probably just the "alternative"!

----------


## MML

1920's mando babe

----------


## f5loar

Nothing prettier than a lady and her brand new signed Lloyd Loar F5 Gibson.

----------


## BlueMountain

Look at that photo of Carlo Aonzo's daughter with his Gibson. Note that not only is the floor tiled, but the walls are tiled with shiny tiles (like my bathrooms). I wonder if that's where he practices.

----------


## Landgrass

Maybe it's his bathroom

----------


## MML

mandocello...cool

----------


## JeffD

The latest fashion in mandolin attire.

----------


## Arto

Looks VERY Pre-Raphaelic...Who´s the artist? And wonder what´s the thing she´s playing?

----------


## Paul Kotapish

The artist is Kate Elizabeth Bunce. The title of the painting is "Musica."

Don't know what she's playing.

----------


## JeffD

Thanks Paul.

----------


## BlueMountain

There's a woman WITH a mandolin in this picture and a woman who IS a manda lynn. Amanda Lynn McReynolds. My wife thought it was mean of Jesse to name his granddaughter Amanda Lynn, but I thought it was sort of sweet, and suddenly I thought of our own Cafe Amanda Lyn, Stephanie Reiser, and the name made sense. 

Amanda Lynn McReynolds sang with Jesse at Windgap on Saturday. He now has three grandkids on stage with him. But she didn't play a mandolin. 

I got this photo online. Also see http://good-times.webshots.com/photo...45784947LefuvQ for a bigger shot.

----------


## Martin Jonas

> There's a woman WITH a mandolin in this picture and a woman who IS a manda lynn. Amanda Lynn McReynolds. My wife thought it was mean of Jesse to name his granddaughter Amanda Lynn, but I thought it was sort of sweet, and suddenly I thought of our own Cafe Amanda Lyn, Stephanie Reiser, and the name made sense.


I thought it was common practice for the _parents_ to pick the names of their children, rather than the grandparents, but maybe the rules are different with a bluegrass legend in the family...

Nice photo, anyway.

Martin

----------


## mrmando

Ladies and gentlemen, the Mandolin Sisters:

----------


## Bertram Henze

Somehow, the number of strings fails to add up to the correct sum...

----------


## mrmando

> Somehow, the number of strings fails to add up to the correct sum...


Uh... that depends.

Those are 5-string emandos with 6-tuner headstocks. We've discussed them to death in other threads. At least if you break a tuner, you'll have a spare handy.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Originally Posted by  (bertramH @ July 10 2008, 02:58)
> 
> Somehow, the number of strings fails to add up to the correct sum... 
> 
> 
> Uh... that depends.
> 
> Those are 5-string emandos with 6-tuner headstocks. We've discussed them to death in other threads. At least if you break a tuner, you'll have a spare handy.


Ah yeees... that was also about India, if I remember correctly. Ok.

----------


## delsbrother

Is it my imagination, or is one bigger than the other? The mandolins, I mean.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Is it my imagination, or is one bigger than the other? The mandolins, I mean.


The left one is nearer to the camera.
Seeing as they have everything else identical (clothes, jewelry), the mandos have to be identical, too.

I guess their hairstyle is different so that they can tell themselves apart  

Bertram

----------


## JeffD

The Dixie Chicks website does not know what make of electric mandolin this is.

----------


## ronlane3

There's a mandolin in that picture??

----------


## JeffD

The Lovell Sisters!

----------


## mrmando

> The Dixie Chicks website does not know what make of electric mandolin this is.


But my Web site does!

----------


## JeffD

> Originally Posted by  (JeffD @ July 10 2008, 10:46)
> 
> The Dixie Chicks website does not know what make of electric mandolin this is.
> 
> 
> But my Web site does!


Indeed: solidbody electric by Oklahoma's E. F. Elliott

Thanks!

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Me too.

----------


## Michael Gowell

The Lovell Sisters look great! #Hard to believe the fiddler is really that thin - I hope she carries snacks with her, 'cause she's got no body fat to fall back on.

Any recommendations for their music?

----------


## Bill Snyder

Good music. You can listen to samples HERE.

----------


## earthsave

Thin is in and there is probably tons of pressure to feel like you have to look a certain way. The other pics dont make them look as then as the one above.

----------


## JEStanek

I'm sure the last thing a trio of teens to young 20s ladies would like to have discussed is their weight! Or anyone for that matter.  

Jamie

----------


## mandopete

Hey Jamie - I like the new avatar. It's still creepy, but I like it!

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

Here's me soaking up some Monroejo sitting on Big Mon's porch on Jerusalem Ridge.

----------


## Ken Berner

Nice picture, Stacy; hope you soaked up enough of that Monroejo to last a long time!

----------


## Jack Roberts

Here is a link to a copyrighted photo/

Kiyomi

----------


## Ken Berner

Tracy, I apologize for missing your name; I know better. Please chalk it up to a super senior moment! I hope all is well with you health-wise and will remain so. Thanks, Ken

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

Stacy, Lacey, Gracie, Macy... just don't call me late for dessert!  Not a problem!

----------


## billkilpatrick

shuffled back through the pages to check for repeats - saw some but not of this - "large interior w.II (after watteau)" by lucian freud):

----------


## Ken Berner

Finger-pickin' a G chord on the ol' mandolin; before breakfast, maybe?

----------


## JEStanek

Bill,
That's a great image. Initially, it had an Andrew Wyeth feel but comparing styles this is a bit more painterly. But, the feelings it evokes are similar. Kind of an miasma with undertones of desperation, closeness but alienation at the same time, particularly in the figures flanking the player.

That's a cool print. I have a feeling she's not playing "Keep on the Sunny Side"

Jamie

----------


## jefflester

The impression I get is the women (and child) are visitng the man in a mental institution.

----------


## lespaul_79

> "Monroejo"


"Monroejoe"... That is classic.

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Bill,
> That's a great image. Initially, it had an Andrew Wyeth feel but comparing styles this is a bit more painterly. But, the feelings it evokes are similar. Kind of an miasma with undertones of desperation, closeness but alienation at the same time, particularly in the figures flanking the player.
> 
> That's a cool print. I have a feeling she's not playing "Keep on the Sunny Side"
> 
> Jamie


... i think they're his (freud's) kids.

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Lucien Freud is an amazing artist and he certainly knows how to elicit an emotional response, but I get depressed after looking at his work for more than a painting or two. Some of my painter friends who do figurative work think he's the greatest contemporary painter going. I guess with his canvases going for upwards of $33 million, a lot of folks agree.

----------


## John Rosett

> I guess with his canvases going for upwards of $33 million, a lot of folks agree.


That's it!
I'm going to quit playing mandolin and start painting pictures of them.

----------


## Django Fret

Back to our regularly scheduled topic...


Gail Hester and her new Gibson K-4 Mandocello restoration project as posted in this thread.

----------


## otterly2k

Hey, FINALLY a picture of Gail that shows more than her hands!

Hiya Gail! Nice to see you AND that stunning m'cello!
KE

----------


## David Newton

But her hands, what lovely hands!

----------


## John Ritchhart

Man, she is really small.

----------


## oldwave maker

2008 Utah state mandolin champion Tara Shupe with her blue ribbon, blue hat, and blue "You Go" mandolin, inspired by a yugo/maserati cafe thread of bygone days. While maintaining her status as America's favorite hippie mando-princess, her hair color no longer matches that of the mando.......

----------


## GTG

> Man, she is really small.


Heck yes! That totally looks photoshopped!

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> ...her hair color no longer matches that of the mando.......


I'm a bit saddened by that. :)

----------


## morristownmando

Here is a beautiful lady with a mandolin

----------


## billkilpatrick

two questions:

- is rhonda vincent playing without a pick?

- (insensitive, gut-ist, anti-violinist-ist inquiry removed by poster.)

----------


## mandopaul

_&lt;Comment removed by site owner. Inappropriate for this forum._

----------


## JEStanek

Lets try and maintain some class. Remember, post as if whom you're posting about is in the room.

Jamie

----------


## GRW3

*Helen of Camp Bluegrass*

Practicing her lessons from Steve Smith's Intermediate-Advanced Mandolin Class at Camp Bluegrass in Levelland, TX. Helen is one of a bunch of younger players at this year's camp. Gives us hope for the future of Bluegrass.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> _&lt;Comment removed by site owner. Inappropriate for this forum._


This really isn't called for. Let's keep it tasteful, I'd hate to see a thread that has been running for years shut down because of some insensitive remarks.

Added: Sorry Jamie, I missed your post.

----------


## LateBloomer

Cafe regulars, Luv2HearMando (Tracy) on the right, and I'm on the left..... no better time could be had: lunch, chocolate cake and lots of pickin'   

Leigh Ann

----------


## Ken Berner

Two of my favorites; good to see you both.

----------


## Chip Booth

Latebloomer, do you know what kind of mandolin Tracy is playing?

Chip

----------


## LateBloomer

Yep, it's a new Morris. 

Somewhere around here is a thread in which Tracy and weleetkaoutlaw shared their anticipation, and then finished photos of their new Howard Morris mandolins.  I can't seem to find the thread right now....
Leigh Ann

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

> Yep, it's a new Morris. #
> 
> Somewhere around here is a thread in which Tracy and weleetkaoutlaw shared their anticipation, and then finished photos of their new Howard Morris mandolins. # I can't seem to find the thread right now....
> Leigh Ann


I can't find the original thread on the board; must have been archived or something? But do a search on Morris. It's first post date was March 4 of this year, titled "My Morris A-5 Build Process", and then Scott has a separate thread for after he received his.

Tracy

----------


## jefflester

> Originally Posted by  (LateBloomer @ Aug. 04 2008, 13:11)
> 
> Yep, it's a new Morris. #
> 
> Somewhere around here is a thread in which Tracy and weleetkaoutlaw shared their anticipation, and then finished photos of their new Howard Morris mandolins. # I can't seem to find the thread right now....
> Leigh Ann
> 
> 
> I can't find the original thread on the board; must have been archived or something? #But do a search on Morris. #It's first post date was March 4 of this year, titled "My Morris A-5 Build Process",


this thread?




> and then Scott has a separate thread for after he received his.
> 
> Tracy


that thread?

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

> Originally Posted by  (Luv2HearMando @ Aug. 04 2008, 14:10)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by  (LateBloomer @ Aug. 04 2008, 13:11)
> 
> ...


Thank you, that's the ones.  Despite the repeated times I've read the instructions, I fail to understand how to post links! Thank goodness my survival doesn't depend on my computer skills (nor does my mandolin playing!)  

Tracy

----------


## mandolooter

Red Molly

----------


## billkilpatrick

looked for this thread the other day and couldn't find it - glad it's back:

----------


## MikeEdgerton

It was never gone.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Michelle Shocked and her Fender 5-string emando...

----------


## PeaceandLoveCowgirl

With my husband and the Jade:

----------


## oldwave maker

Jeannie Cahill of Call of the West performed at our local community center last weekend, she's been nominated again for western music assoc instrumentalist of the year.

----------


## Wesley

Is that a mandola or is Jeannie Cahill a small woman? Or is it the camera angle? It's a beautiful instrument regardless.

----------


## Django Fret

Hattie Webb of the Webb Sisters.

----------


## Django Fret

Abby Green

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Abby Green


It seems that medieval setting is where the simple flat top drop shape really comes into its own. F style would already look too much like space age here.

Now, Mr. photographer, please turn around so we can see Minas Tirith!  :Smile: 

Bertram

----------


## oldwave maker

Nice article about Sharon Gilchrist in a recent Santa Fe NM arts magazine, accidently posted the accompanying pic in the angels with mandolins thread....

----------


## Django Fret

> It seems that medieval setting is where the simple flat top drop shape really comes into its own. F style would already look too much like space age here.
> 
> Bertram


I think that you are right about that...

----------


## Django Fret

Another Milla mandolin picture not previously posted as far as I can tell...

----------


## Mike Bunting

Uhuh?

----------


## WindinBoy

I want to apologize about making what I thought was a harmless joke and used the word "womandolin" Apparently it offended one or more members and it was removed. I now realize the pious or somewhat rigid confines of what is acceptable light-hearted ribbing in the future and will post less frequently and with the absolute purest sense of good taste. I have no misogynistic tendendcies even after losing most everything in my divorce. 

Meanwhile back on topic!

Wish I could play as well as Nancy Blake. She is an inspiration because I believe she came to mandolin later in life, but I'm not sure of that statement. Feel free to remove me based on any innaccuracies in the future as well.

We've seen many great woman mandolin players, It's much more common than  women banjo players.

----------


## Django Fret

[QUOTE=WindinBoy;598020]I want to apologize about making what I thought was a harmless joke and used the word "womandolin" Apparently it offended one or more members and it was removed. 

I think that that word has been used before without any repercussions, so I'm not sure why it would now be deemed offensive.  Trying to get back on topic, from the land down under, here are three and possibly four women with mandolins.

You can also buy their CD at http://www.mandolinsinbrisbane.org/shop.htm (no financial interest)

----------


## Ken Olmstead

I have been bugging my dad for this photo for awhile. This is my great grandmother Pearl. She played mandolin, tenor banjo and guitar. Twilight Zone time; those are my 3 instruments all of which I picked up prior to knowing her background as a musucian!  :Disbelief:  (she also played a bit of piano I'm told) She lived (mostly) in Monticello, NY. After learning of our parallels in life I was inspired to write this tune earlier this year:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ycw7jEClOTc

Anybody care to speculate on the year/model of the Gibson A she is holding. If her tastes were like mine it would have to be white face A3 but I am not astute enough to tell from the photo.  :Smile: 

Here she is in all her beauty!!

----------


## woodwizard

Ken ...That is a cool picture of your great grandmother. It looks like a white face to me too ...(pretty new lookin') especially with the white pickguard & bracket. Any idea what year it was taken?

PS have you checked all the attics and everywhere to see if that baby is still lurking around?

----------


## mrmando

I've never seen a white pickguard on a Gibson mandolin that wasn't an A3. It does appear to be whiteface, although a few blonde A3s exist and I can't entirely rule out its being a blonde. 

If I'm not mistaken, the pickguard bracket hardware dates it to around 1911-1912.

----------


## Arto

Ken, that is one great story of family history! Lovely that the photo has survived.

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

Great photo of the Gibson A3 whiteface. It looks to predate the late 1921 models, they would have had a adjustable bridge, my guess is a 1919/1920 model.

----------


## PsychoMando

Alright, so it's not a woman with a mandolin.  But it is Rhonda Vincent playing a really goofy guitar along side Dennis Vance of _The Mandolin Store_ fame.  This was last Friday night (11/13/08) in Wickenburg. Totally cool concert!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> I've never seen a white pickguard on a Gibson mandolin that wasn't an A3. It does appear to be whiteface, although a few blonde A3s exist and I can't entirely rule out its being a blonde. 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, the pickguard bracket hardware dates it to around 1911-1912.


I think I can confirm that it is a white face. I mean if your name was "Pearl" what color would you buy?  :Laughing:  I am starting inquiries to find out what may have happened to it. Would love to have it for the sentimentality of it. Not to mention it is my personal favorite look for a Gibson oval. Pretty cool how we live on in the memories of those that follow us, huh? oops...too philosophical!  :Grin:

----------


## MLT

> ...I am starting inquiries to find out what may have happened to it. Would love to have it for the sentimentality of it. Not to mention it is my personal favorite look for a Gibson oval. ...


Ken, 

Good luck in your search for this specific Gibson oval...what a treasure if you are successful.  As a side note, my Great Grandmother's name was Pearl as well, although she was from Tacoma Washington and didn't play the mandolin.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Alright, so it's not a woman with a mandolin.  But it is Rhonda Vincent playing a really goofy guitar along side Dennis Vance of _The Mandolin Store_ fame.  This was last Friday night (11/13/08) in Wickenburg. Totally cool concert!


For more about this and more pictures see this thread

----------


## Jason Kessler

Any guesses as to what Ken's Great-Grandmother Pearl is holding in her left hand?

----------


## mrmando

> If I'm not mistaken, the pickguard bracket hardware dates it to around 1911-1912.


OK, I _was_ mistaken. Just discovered I could zoom in further on the picture, and it's definitely a later bracket, not the chinrest-style bracket.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Any guesses as to what Ken's Great-Grandmother Pearl is holding in her left hand?


Even after blowing that up I have no idea.

----------


## mrmando

> Any guesses as to what Ken's Great-Grandmother Pearl is holding in her left hand?


A hot water bottle? A fan? A fig leaf? A clump of cat hair she scooped off the sofa?

----------


## John Flynn

It looks like an eggplant to me. Seriously.

----------


## GRW3

I stuff a lot of programs in my DVR including various episodes of Austin City Limits. One I recorded last month and just watched yesterday featured Jacob Dylan. (Say, doesn't his dad do something in music?) 

Second bill as Carrie Rodriguez who I didn't know. Turns out she's a very talented four stringer. On the show she played fiddle, tenor guitar and electric mandolin. You can see her on the Austin City Limits website:

----------


## stratman62

granddaughters with mandolins
Mckenzie F5, Mann F7, Gibson A4, 62 mandocaster

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Any guesses as to what Ken's Great-Grandmother Pearl is holding in her left hand?


Nothing. The empty hand lies in her lap, pressing down the fabric of the dress and thus creating an oval shadow. The shadow seems to have unusually sharp edges, but the same applies for other shadows, e.g. on her left shoulder - must be some imaging compression artefact.

Bertram

----------


## Ken Olmstead

I wonder if great grandma was a "Mason?" Could be a "National Treasure!"  :Laughing: 

I am too intralled with what is in her other hand.... :Grin:

----------


## Bill Snyder

Doesn't look like anything in her other hand to me.

----------


## jefflester

A photo I just happened to find while Googling. A summer concert in Menton, France.

----------


## Django Fret

From the Land Down Under, Makaylie Foodey.

----------


## mandopete

...what, no vegemite samwich?

 :Smile:

----------


## Django Fret

> ...what, no vegemite samwich?


No, but here is another Australian woman mandolin player, Penny Ross from Perth.

It is really amazing how many Australasian Mandolin Orchestras there are.

----------


## EasyEd

Hey All,

47 pages and only one picture of ... Guess who? (in the pic below - the youtubes will make up for the lack of a mando)

Here is a bluegrass youtube (love Roni in this one - just like the banjo player in the Dillards on Andy Griffith)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsRgZRjJfts

Here is a fun one! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DWbI...eature=related

Thile could have learned real speed from her!

-Ed-

----------


## mandolooter

2 beauties...

----------


## JEStanek

mandolooter, who is the out of focus lady with the large mando?

Jamie

----------


## chazz

I'm new here, but I've had this girl in the files for some time now.
Chazz
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/at...1&d=1229473105

----------


## mandopete

> I've had this girl in the files for some time now.


You should let her out more often!

----------


## Bertram Henze

> I'm new here, but I've had this girl in the files for some time now.
> Chazz


Looks like "lewd conduct: caught in the act of restringing"...  :Laughing:

----------


## Django Fret

Two women with mandolins in the band Three Generations from Washington.

----------


## journeybear

I waited until I looked at every post before I added to this thread, to make sure I wasn't duplicating. It took days, and I've enjoyed a lot of it. Let me get caught up. But before I do, I must say I was very impressed by the inclusion of Lorraine Duisit in the very first post on this thread. I was knocked out by her and her mandola and Trapezoid (including the late, lamented Freyda Epstein) when I saw them waaaaay back in the early 80s. Their "Now And Then" album is a gem, well worth seeking out. Thank you, Jim, for bringing her back to my mind.

First, I am shocked, SHOCKED, that no one posted a pic of Rhonda Vincent until #188. Y'all are slipping. She's the first one came to mind (after Lorraine). BTW, she looks a lot better in a green dress than Roland White, IMO.  :Laughing: 

Second, in #232, the instrument Tracy Chapman is holding may have a bowlback body but there are twelve tuning pegs. I don't understand.

Third, in the picture in #1037, that person bears an eerie resemblance to Robert Smith of The Cure ...  :Whistling: 

I have been unable to find a picture of Nina Berger, whom I saw accompany Kate Wolf long, long ago on guitar and mandolin. She had the best quip about a mandolinist's mind set: "Mandolinists spend half their time tuning their instruments, and the other half playing, thinking that it's out of tune." Not being out of tune, but being, ah, anxious - that gets it about right. No pics with mandolin at her website. I'll keep looking. She deseves to be included.

But I have been successful in my efforts to find pics of Catherine Zavala of The Mollys - a great Tex-Mex/Irish band (I'm not kidding) from Tucson, one of the most fun live acts I've ever encountered. They may or may not be together any more - the website is funky, but these are from their myspace page.

Lastly, I really want to put up my picture of Brigitte Bardot strumming a guitar, which is strategically placed, preserving her modesty, though she is wearing a teddy, I think.  :Redface:  It looks like she is really playing it, not posing. It's currently my desktop background, very inspiring. A nice, casual shot, nothing cheesy, and if it were a mandolin I'd chance it. I found it at google photos; you can too. C'est assez.

OK, posting Catherine pics separately from all my ramblings ...

----------


## journeybear

Catherine Zavala of The Mollys - a great Tex-Mex/Irish band (I'm not kidding) from Tucson, one of the most fun live acts I've ever encountered. They said both cultures are Catholic, and use accordion (played very well by Kevin Schramm, not pictured).

#1) Nancy McCallion with guitar, Catherine on the right (Yep, that'd be Irish and Texican, right there). Nice old A, great sound, just a little reverb.

#2) Did I not mention they were fun? Well, then! Yes, that's a capo, don't know why.

----------


## Jason Renzi

"Mandolinists spend half their time tuning their instruments, and the other half playing, thinking that it's out of tune."

i've found that to be so TRUE!...
sometimes my ear just seems to hear some dissonance that my tuner swears isn't there!...
i thought it was just me!

anyway, i really enjoyed this thread as well...it was big fun spending several days going through it a bit at a time...several pictures have found there way into my desktop rotation...which is always a great thing!...

----------


## Mike Bunting

> BTW, she looks a lot better in a green dress than Roland White, IMO.


I don't know about that, have you ever seen Roland in a nice green frock?  :Whistling:

----------


## journeybear

> I don't know about that, have you ever seen Roland in a nice green frock?


Just going by the one posted here, that assuaged my curiosity. Don't need (or want) to see more, thank you!  :Grin: 

Here's Rhonda in a different green dress, even from this viewpoint looking better than ... oh, never mind!

----------


## Django Fret

Here are a few of Hannah Johnson from the Toy Hearts, a UK based Bluegrass Band.

----------


## Bill Snyder

> I don't know about that, have you ever seen Roland in a nice green frock?


Mike, you do realize that you can get a gander of said Mr. White in a green dress on page 25 of this thread don't you.  :Disbelief:

----------


## Mike Bunting

Cute , isn't he? The things we do in our youth!

----------


## journeybear

Poached from Alan Bond's Mandolin Museum. It's not plagiarism if you cite your sources ... right?  :Whistling:  There are a dozen or so more, but I liked these the most. Personally I would have titled #6 "Gibson Girl - NOT!"  :Wink:

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Rather than poaching from other sites why not simply tour the selections on the cafe Postcards section?

----------


## GRW3

I mentioned Carrie Rodriquez a couple of pages back. I was in Austin yesterday and I found her new album "She Ain't Me". She plays fiddle, e-mando and tenor guitar. Besides the picture below the liner notes include pictures of her instruments. Very cool for the geek oriented. She's a singer songwriter so the 4 strings are support not featured but you can hear them in use. 

This picture is from the back cover and too cool not to post.

----------


## Django Fret

Maybe we should start a Women with Mandobirds thread?  

Here are a couple of Eleanor Whitmore.

----------


## journeybear

> Rather than poaching from other sites why not simply tour the selections on the cafe Postcards section?


OMG! I had no idea this collection existed. Some of those are absolutely fabulous. And all different from what Alan has on his site.

Perhaps "poaching" was too strong a word. After all, some from his collection have shown up in this thread previously. I just wanted to give him the attribution, in a somewhat humorous manner.

Perhaps someone in administration might want to approach him concerning contributing some of his images to the Postcards section. As you can see, he has some great ones. 

Looking at these reminds me of just how popular the mandolin was during the late 19th-early 20th centuries. It really was a "mandolin craze." Those were the days, before the guitar. Sigh ...

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> ...Those were the days, before the guitar. Sigh ...


They had guitars then as well.

----------


## journeybear

> They had guitars then as well.


Yes, but mandolins ruled - or at least were much more prominent, proportionately, than they are today. And people knew what they were.

When I play my MandoBird, some people think it's "Guitar Hero." Confounding.  :Disbelief:

----------


## JEStanek

Roland was worth a link...

Jamie

----------


## journeybear

Where were we? Ah, yes ...

----------


## journeybear

And some seasonal cheer ... Of course, mandolins are ALWAYS in season!

----------


## Django Fret

Barbara Mandrell and a mando on the cover of Frets Magazine.

----------


## Don

Looks like a 1980s Alvarez A700.

----------


## mandolooter

Toy Heart-breakers :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

More angelic mandolinistas ... mandolinistes ... mandolineras ... mandolinesses?  :Confused:

----------


## John Flynn

> More angelic mandolinistas ... mandolinistes ... mandolineras ... mandolinesses?


Looks like the one on the right took lessons from Kenny Hall!

----------


## Django Fret

Canadian songwriter, singer and mandolin player, Marika.

----------


## drdecanto

> Toy Heart-breakers


So who are they?

----------


## journeybear

I got to thinking about Lorraine Duisit - remember her from the very first post of this thread? After doing considerable interweb research I have found very little on her - the usual suspects in place holders, of course, but genuine current info, another story. Seems she's been flying under the radar. Then I found her myspace page, which is at about the same newbie stage as mine, where I found a couple of nice photos. Also, her featured tracks show she still has that nice light touch.

From cdbaby and other CD sites with bits of reviews I did see she's gotten married to Tom Espinola, they've put out a few albums, both of them are credited with playing mandolin, mandola, and mandocello (the trifecta), which hopefully means their albums contain some fine mando-interplay  :Mandosmiley:   :Mandosmiley:  and we all know there isn't enough of that (yet) in this world.

I also found she was a Mandolin World News cover girl in 1984, sharing the honors with Yank Rachell. Now THERE'S a winning pair. There's that beautiful mandola of hers, and Yank's - what IS that he's got? Unfamiliar with that make.

Well, clearly I have to work on my image-to-verbiage ratio!  :Whistling:

----------


## Django Fret

"and Yank's - what IS that he's got?" 

That would be a Harmony F-style, also known as a Batwing.  You can see a picture of Amanda Barrett playing one at emando.com

Here is one of Beth Patterson not playing a Harmony of any kind.

----------


## journeybear

Oh - THAT Amanda Barrett! Ditty Bops are cool. And that Harmony headstock - wild!

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

another vintage mando-babe-

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Was that mandolin built by Antonio Tsai's great grandfather?

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

> Was that mandolin built by Antonio Tsai's great grandfather?


Good one Mike, it sure looks like it :Smile:

----------


## Django Fret

Bailey Grey, the lead vocalist and mandolin player of Bailey Grey & The Tailgater's.  ("MUSIC ROW BREAKOUT ARTIST OF THE YEAR" according to her Website)

----------


## Michael Gowell

Whoa.

----------


## otterly2k

> More angelic mandolinistas ... mandolinistes ... mandolineras ... mandolinesses?


How about ... "mandolin players"  ?

 :Whistling: 

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Touché! ... Mais, vive la difference!  :Smile:

----------


## mrmando

> Bailey Grey, the lead vocalist and mandolin player of Bailey Grey & The Tailgater's.


Jiminy, I bet they spent more on the hairstylist than they did on the mandolin. She needs a real instrument.

----------


## Django Fret

Could be but I'll bet that Sonia Maurer can play pretty well with the one she has.

----------


## mrmando

Well, in her case that's a nice Calace and there isn't much hairstyling to speak of. Sonia and Bailey would appear to have differing sets of priorities.

----------


## Django Fret

But, does it really matter as long as you are having fun playing?  

I'll bet that Barbara Ryan of Iona Music isn't too concerned about the type of mandolin she is playing or how good her hair looks.  Just enjoying this wonderful instrument and what you can do with what you have.

----------


## journeybear

And now, from across the pond, classical mandolinist Alison Stephens, with a very nice bowlback - Calace? Also, from a few years ago, with Raffaele Calace Jr. and his father's liuto.

----------


## Django Fret

New Year's Eva Scow!  (Sorry, too much champagne!)

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Just a follow up to this post:

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...postcount=1148

I investigated the whereabouts of this mandolin and I found out that my cousin was the stewart of it up until fairly recently. Unfortunately it became a source of funding for a substance abuse problem. I had a nice chat with him over the holidays and he was just sick over what he had done. He said that it was in virtually mint condition, had the original case also virtually perfect and still even had the key!! He pawned it and went back a few weeks later and it was gone. He is a really good guitar player and he had taken very good care of it and cherished it as much as I would have. I told him not to worry about it since I am sure that Pearl and myself are very happy he made it to other side of that garbage alive! So bittersweet ending. Would have been sold in New York I think. I asked to confim if it had a white face and he said no but it had a white pickguard. It must have really yellowed or something.

----------


## journeybear

That's really too bad, Ken. Such a sad end to what was shaping up to be a great story. Glad you could find the good in it, and that your cousin had gotten through his troubles.

And HAVE a Brentup New Year!  :Mandosmiley: 

Meanwhile, hope this shot of Rhonda wailin' away brings you some cheer  :Smile:

----------


## bsmando

Here's a wonderful cover photo on some sheet music I just found at a thrift store!

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

> And now, from across the pond, classical mandolinist Alison Stephens, with a very nice bowlback - Calace?


Embergher, not Calace.

----------


## journeybear

> embergher, not calace.


благодаря!  :Smile:

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Моля!  :Smile:

----------


## Michael Gowell

re that pink photo above from the sheet music...are you sure the person on the right is a woman?  and can those matching perms possibly be real?

----------


## journeybear

> re that pink photo above from the sheet music...are you sure the person on the right is a woman?  and can those matching perms possibly be real?


Of course they're women! And those perms are real, all right. There was a time it was fashionable for women to wear their hair piled atop their heads high as they could, some believing they would be that much closer to God. "Nearer my God to thee," etc.  :Disbelief: 

So I've heard ...  :Whistling:

----------


## man dough nollij

Saint Marge:

----------


## journeybear

Now that's EXACTLY what I mean! And Marge does what she can to keep her clan living right. Funny, but Mrs. Flanders didn't go this route ...

----------


## journeybear

D'Italia, Paola Esposito - 

with guitarist Francesca Ghilione
with duo partner Miki Nishiyama
with a quartet for a Genoa performance of Prokofiev's "Romeo And Juliet"

She is playing a 1998 Pandini with the guitarist and a 2007 "Calace Jr" with the others. Nishiyama's looks like a Calace too.

----------


## Django Fret

Some of classical mandolinist Gertrud Tröster.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

They both were already posted. Paola has changed her image. Look here to see what i mean. And Gertrud ist no longer Troester, but Weyhofen.

----------


## Django Fret

> They both were already posted. And Gertrud ist no longer Troester, but Weyhofen.


Thanks for the update and I guess you can't believe everything you see or read on the Internet.  Here are two more pictures of Annika Lückebergfeld to add to the one posted earlier in this thread.

----------


## journeybear

> They both were already posted. Paola has changed her image. Look here to see what i mean.


Yes, she certainly has, in the three years since that post. But the Pandini hasn't changed a bit. Such graceful lines, such sinuous curves ...  :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

Someone mentioned the Carrivick Sisters from England a while back. Here's something snazzy from Charlotte Carrivick

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Before we get a thread that has been running for years locked down, let's stop the double entendres now and keep in mind we have a family forum here. It may seem like simple fun but if it goes beyond where the owner of the site wants it to go it all ends.

----------


## Django Fret

Here are two of Italian mandolinista Dorina Frati, one with a 6-course baroque mandolin.

----------


## journeybear

Sorry for any offense. Meant to be funny, not insulting. One person's harmless fun may be another's red flag. I apologize for causing anyone discomfort.  :Redface: 

But double entendres aside, I really am impressed with some of the bowlbacks I've been seeing lately. Besides Esposito's Pandini and Calace Jr., and whatever Sonya Maurer is playing, there's Stephens' Embergher - what gorgeus workmanship. It sounds great, too, judging from her site's samples. Same can be said about Esposito's. I haven't thought much about bowlbacks in years, but these and others have been enlightening, a very nice side benefit to all the surfing I've been doing. It's a whole different type of craftmanship and musicianship. I've also found some very interesting Italian mandolin orchestras. All these instruments have great presence, a joy to hear.  :Smile:  Now to electrify one ...  :Mandosmiley: 

Charlotte Carrivick has a couple of her own, pictured here. Nice to see that someone so young has paid attention to the instrument's heritage. Bodes well for the future. BTW Rhonda is the name for her Peceny F model; of the bowlbacks, I'm not sure which is Figli and which is Reg.

----------


## Django Fret

I love these two pictures of Betty Meyer (younger and older) from her two CDs.  No financial interest, but you can purchase them at the Christchurch Country Music Club Web Site

Glad to see that she moved on from the mandolin b@njo at some point in her life.

----------


## journeybear

> Glad to see that she moved on from the mandolin b@njo at some point in her life.


I don't understand ... Is the "B word" a no-no around here?  :Confused: 

Well, at the risk of ruffling feathers ... Whilst traversing the pond via the interweb, I also came upon a band called The Kittyhawks, featuring Lucy Ray on mandolin and Mo Jackson on banjo (yes, that's clawhammer style). The second photo shows the full band, from a concert at Sore Fingers, a summer school / music camp attended by, amongst others, the Carrivick sisters, previously mentioned. Small world, sometimes. This camp is held at Kingham Hill School in Cotswold. That's just one of the buildings. Does this look like any camp YOU attended? Brilliant!

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> I don't understand ... Is the "B word" a no-no around here?...


b@njo....

That's pretty much a mandolin cafe joke.

----------


## journeybear

> b@njo....
> 
> That's pretty much a mandolin cafe joke.


I figured as much. I reckon over at the B-njo Shed site (wherever them types congregate) they say that we play m@ndolins!  :Wink:

----------


## Django Fret

Yes, the ribbing is all in good fun.  Here are two groups of sisters who play b@njo and mandolin.  Kara and Pam of The Barnard Sisters, and Heidi and Pam of The Severin Sisters.

----------


## journeybear

I can't help noticing how often sister acts have shown up here. I would have posted The Schankman Twins long ago if I had ever been successful at convincing Lauren to play mandolin as well as fiddle. Two of the nicest performers I've ever met, even if Dana plays the unmentionable drum-with-strings.  :Disbelief:  Last heard from in 2004 as Malibu Storm with younger brother Michael on bass. May have retired  :Frown:

----------


## journeybear

More sisters ...

While searching on Patty Larkin (excellent singer/songwriter, plays great guitar but no mandolin, as far as I know), came upon The Larkins - Shaunna on fiddle, Tina on mandolin - mentioned previously and presented herewith.

----------


## Bill Snyder

Well others have posted post cards so I guess I can to.
This one is currently for sale on ebay.

----------


## earthsave

> Yes, the ribbing is all in good fun.  Here are two groups of sisters who play b@njo and mandolin.  Kara and Pam of The Barnard Sisters, and Heidi and Pam of The Severin Sisters.


Hey Kara and Pam.  Kara can play anything very well and writes some great songs.  If you are ever in Brown County, IN, stop by her music store Weed Patch Music and you can play some Taggarts and other mandolins and instruments on the wall.

----------


## Django Fret

Nicole Solis from is claimed to be the Bay Area's finest all-gal bluegrass band, the Barefoot Nellies.

----------


## mandopete

> Nicole Solis from is claimed to be the Bay Area's finest all-gal bluegrass band, the Barefoot Nellies.


Hmmm, I looked at the pictures on their website and they appear to be wearing shoes in all of them.

----------


## Jason Renzi

> Hmmm, I looked at the pictures on their website and they appear to be wearing shoes in all of them.


 :Laughing:

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Nicole Solis from is claimed to be the Bay Area's finest all-gal bluegrass band, the Barefoot Nellies.


That might be the ultimate answer to all those questions how to strap an A-style - I just hope that's not the cause for that painful expression on her face...  :Smile: 

Bertram

----------


## journeybear

From the other coast, DC area, Avril Smith of Tinsmith, Celtic band

----------


## Django Fret

Back over to the other coast, Allie Gonino of Allie and the Stunners.

----------


## journeybear

Let's not forget the other other coast, the Third Coast, that of the Gulf Of Mexico. Searching around New Orleans, I found Roselyn Lionheart, of David & Roselyn, and Hazel Schlueter, of Hazel and the Delta Ramblers.

----------


## journeybear

Also, while searching around New Orleans I found a woman who IS a mandolin - a Nawlins resident NAMED Mandolin!  :Disbelief:  I have no idea why she was named that, nor if she has siblings, and if so, whether they also are named after musical instruments. I thought this was such a remarkable coincidence I wanted to share it with you all. 

Later on I found yet ANOTHER woman named Mandolin!  :Disbelief:   :Disbelief:   She's not from New Orleans, but she is in the music business. I changed my search engine's parameters so I wouldn't find more. Once was serendipity; twice could be a sign of a pattern. Ignorance can be bliss, and I'm not sure I want to know how many are so named. Then again, why not name people for the things we love? And the name does have a nice lilt to it...

Now, I have met an Amanda Lynn, her given name - furthermore, my long-lost F-12 was named Amanda Lynn, Mandy Lynn for short  :Wink:  - but this is another level or two higher in nomenclature, worth noting. I'm leaving their last names off; they're not performers, hence not in the public eye, and deserve their privacy. But trust me - I'm not making this up.

----------


## Randy King

This is a young woman I met a few years ago, and she can rreally make her Hopkins mandolin sing!

----------


## journeybear

Does that F model have a flat top? I don't think I've ever seen one like that before ...  :Confused:

----------


## Randy King

Nope, It is an arch top!

----------


## journeybear

Alison Stephens, in Venetian gondolier garb

----------


## remolo1967

> Well, in her case that's a nice Calace and there isn't much hairstyling to speak of. Sonia and Bailey would appear to have differing sets of priorities.


Sonia Maurer is a real musician. 
She has 2 Diploma (Conservatory Degree) in classical guitar and in mandolin.
She is the mandolin player of Ennio Morricone, Nicola Piovani, Fabio Biondi (with Europa Galante), she played with Riccardo Muti, Daniel Oren and so on.
I think that we have to compare her with other great mandolin player for their musical  ability :-)
And I think that she is a great mandolin player!

----------


## Django Fret

> Here is the lovely and talented Haley Dykes, with father, guitarist great Doyle Dykes.


And here are some more recent photos of Haley.

----------


## mrmando

Doyle told me that Haley has a Gibson EM200, but the only thing I've seen her play is the Weber oval.

----------


## Django Fret

Here is Shauna Pryor from Cowboy's Nightmare.

----------


## jefflester

> And here are some more recent photos of Haley.


Interesting how the color of the instrument (presumably the same one) is vastly different in the 3 shots.

----------


## mrmando

Maybe it's a "mood mandolin"...

----------


## Django Fret

Could be, but probably different lighting is my guess.  Either that or she has the new Benjamin Button finish I've heard about.

Here is one of Jodi Moore of the band Aussie band Dirty Lucy.  Interesting way to reduce feedback on the f style mandolin.  Anyone know what type of pickup she is using or what chord she is playing?

----------


## Bertram Henze

> ...Interesting way to reduce feedback on the f style mandolin.  Anyone know what type of pickup she is using or what chord she is playing?


Guessing from the type of strap, the mando's probably stuffed with concrete to reduce feedback  :Grin: 
The chord seems to be two-finger D (2002), with the thumb holding the lower "2".

Somehow, this picture makes me hungry.

Bertram

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## journeybear

> Interesting how the color of the instrument (presumably the same one) is vastly different in the 3 shots.


It's two mandolins. The headstock inlay is the same in pics 2 and 3 with the red one but different in pic 1 with the blond.

Then again it may be three - hard to get a good view on the inlay in 3.

In the merry old land of Oz it would definitely be a mandolin of a different color!  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

> Here is one of Jodi Moore of the band Aussie band Dirty Lucy.  Interesting way to reduce feedback on the f style mandolin.  Anyone know what type of pickup she is using or what chord she is playing?


D chord, thumb on the G string. Looks a bit awkward because it's a still captured from what must have been a pretty active point in the song. Dunno about the pickup, but how about that jack? I prefer the tailpin endjack myself, less compromising to the instrument.

That tape is gonna leave a mark. I used to stuff bandanas in the f-holes of my EM-150 to defeat feedback, a much more benign approach.

I like the strap length. Very rock 'n' roll. That's my approach too. Helps a lot when playing solos behind the head. And it just looks tuff. Wonder how it's attached at the neck end?  :Confused:

----------


## journeybear

Another Australian mandolinist, Deb Bond

----------


## Django Fret

and another...Nicki Gillis.

----------


## journeybear

Oh ... THAT Nicky Gillis!

----------


## delsbrother

Hey Martin, what kind of emandos are Nicky Gillis and Makaylie Foodey playing?

----------


## journeybear

> what kind of emandos are Nicky Gillis and Makaylie Foodey playing?


They're made by Allan Tomkins http://www.emando.com/builders/Tomkins.htm

I must say, emando.com is quite the valuable resource, chockfull of verbal and pictorial info. Well done! With the script on the pegboard inlay hard to read except for the T, all I had to was take a quick scan through the list of builders under T and bingo! 

Wish there was an emoticon for "tada!"  :Smile:

----------


## jefflester

> They're made by Allan Tomkins http://www.emando.com/builders/Tomkins.htm
> 
> I must say, emando.com is quite the valuable resource, chockfull of verbal and pictorial info. Well done! With the script on the pegboard inlay hard to read except for the T, all I had to was take a quick scan through the list of builders under T and bingo! 
> 
> Wish there was an emoticon for "tada!"


http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ad.php?t=46307

Though admittedly I spelled it wrong.

----------


## mrmando

Well, yeah. Emando.com would not be the resource it is without the help of people like Jeff and everyone else here who brings new builders to my attention. I don't have the time for research that I once had, so I'm relying more on the Cafe to help me find stuff.

----------


## Django Fret

Yet another player from Down Under, Mollie McClymont of the McClymonts.

----------


## mrmando

Mollie appears to have both a Fender FM62SCE and a Fender F-style. I don't think any of the Fender F-styles come with an onboard pickup, so something must have been added. 

I checked out the videos on the McClymonts' Web site, and Mollie strums along dutifully (when she ain't playing cowbell), but I'm danged if I can hear mandolin in the mix at all. Nice harmony singing, though.

----------


## Django Fret

Here is another one of Caterina Lichtenberg along with two students of the mandolin.  (Ekatarina Solovey and Jeanette Haase?)

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Caterina with her Seiffert. I'm curious about the maker of the other two bowlbacks.

----------


## Django Fret

Speaking of bowl backs, I wonder what kind Marion Ceruti is holding in this picture?

I like those friction tuning pegs, but it is pretty hard to see how many strings are on this mandolin.

----------


## journeybear

> I like those friction tuning pegs, but it is pretty hard to see how many strings are on this mandolin.


Looks like six tuning pegs! Very odd indeed. Could you get her to turn it around? Thanks!  :Wink: 

Here's a little something about Marion from the lutist's (Donatella Galletti) website:

"She now specializes in strumenti di plettro, such as guitar, mandolino napoletano, mandolino lombardo, mandola, requinto, domra, renaissance lute, as well as voice."

http://web.tiscalinet.it/awebd/dame.htm

Does that help?

----------


## Django Fret

Here are some of Texan singer-songwriter Terri Hendrix.

----------


## journeybear

> Here are some of Texan singer-songwriter Terri Hendrix.


Thanks for reminding me about Terri Hendrix! Back in a previous life as a music journalist I found out about her, liked her CDs, one of which made my annual "Best Of" list, even met her - really nice and down-to-earth, funny too. I didn't know she played mandolin, though, just guitar. I also discovered (for myself) another Texan singer-songwriter, Sara Hickman, who has the warmest singing voice I've ever heard, possibly of all time. Versatile too - the "do a dollop" Daisy sour cream commercial? That's her. But I digress ...  :Whistling: 

In case y'all don't know, Terri is married to Lloyd Maines, fine singer/songwriter as well as all-around good guy, whose daughter you may have heard of, Natalie Maines of Dixie Chicks. They've been mentioned a time or two here, as Sharon Gilchrist played with them early in both careers. Here's a nice picture of Sharon, and also one with a custom built octave mandolin. I swear, that looks like a double-string tenor guitar to me. And I wonder - doesn't Martie of the DCs play mandolin as well as fiddle? Aren't there any pictures? But I digress ...  :Whistling: 

Terri's solid-body is pretty down-home looking, too - and has only volume control.  :Disbelief:  I found a pic of her playing something a bit more "normal." And that's Lloyd on the left. In the process I also found another Texan singer-songwriter, Katherine Dawn, also from Terri's San Marcos stomping grounds, chiefly guitarist but here she is with an Ovation.

----------


## Arto

> Speaking of bowl backs, I wonder what kind Marion Ceruti is holding in this picture?
> 
> I like those friction tuning pegs, but it is pretty hard to see how many strings are on this mandolin.


Looks strange indeed. Six horizontal pegs would suit a Milanese mandolin, but the neck looks narrow and the bowl modern and Neapolitan-style. Beats me, but there are far more knowledgeable people here than me. I second the wish to ask her to turn it round, to show the face...

----------


## journeybear

I found the website the picture was from, that of the lutist (Donatella Galletti), and the only picture it had of Marion Ceruti showed her holding some sheet music next to the lutist showing ITS front. The site mentioned the other instruments she plays, but I am unfamiliar with some of them: requinto, domra. Not really sure what a mandolino lombardo is either, or how it's different from a mandolino neapolitano, which I assume is the standard bowlback.

----------


## journeybear

I dug a little deeper, and found the following:

Dixie Chicks with Martie Maguire on the right with a mandolin,

and, a FEW years earlier, Martie on the right with a fiddle and Sharon Gilchrist on the left with a mandolin, Sharon's brother Troy in the middle. This is Blue Night Express, which also included Martie's sister Emily, not pictured. I did not know they went that far back. This has been and continues to be a learning experience.

----------


## journeybear

... and this. You'd think there would be more pics of Martie playing mandolin, even though she plays it on just a couple of tunes. There's a reason for that, though: typically, photographers covering a show are allowed to shoot only the first three songs, and if none of those features her on mandolin, that's what you get.  :Wink: 

And here's Dolly Parton, playing nearly everything BUT mandolin! She also plays guitar, writes songs, and sings like a country angel. What's keeping her from adding mandolin to her repertoire?  :Mad:

----------


## Django Fret

South Florida's Amber Leigh of the Amber Leigh Band with her Ovation.

----------


## Django Fret

[QUOTE=journeybear;621132]... and this. You'd think there would be more pics of Martie playing mandolin, even though she plays it on just a couple of tunes. 

JB, there is on back on page 3, post #61 with Martie playing an electric, but it would be nice to see more of them.

----------


## Chris Willingham

Wow. The guitar player in my band was the bass player for emily/martie in their high school/middle school band. They toured quite a bit at the time, he's told me.  I've seen a lot of pictures. Pretty funny. His name is Scott Dickey. He went to an Irving, Texas high school with martie and emily.

----------


## journeybear

> Wow. The guitar player in my band was the bass player for emily/martie in their high school/middle school band. They toured quite a bit at the time, he's told me.  I've seen a lot of pictures. Pretty funny. His name is Scott Dickey. He went to an Irving, Texas high school with martie and emily.


How cool is that? (Answer: Very!) Now, you say you've seen lots of pictures, and I'm inclined to believe you, but what I read on the web was that there aren't any pictures of the full lineup of Blue Night Express. Eh, what do they know? Misinformation/disinformation/unsubstantiation on the interweb? You must be kidding!  :Wink:  In fact, the one I posted also showed up at a Sharon Gilchrist fan's site with Martie cropped out!  :Disbelief:  Anyway, it doesn't make sense that there would be none of all four, there are considerations like promo pictures, fan photos, friends' photos. I guess what I'm getting at is, if you can turn up any of those, please post 'em! Thanks!




> JB, there is on back on page 3, post #61 with Martie playing an electric, but it would be nice to see more of them.


Believe it or not, my search turned that one up, at emando.com! It was nice to see google works. Martin has another one there too, but somehow it doesn't feel right posting pics from there, too close to home or something. Since the one you mentioned was already posted here, I kept looking ... and looking ... and then I decided to spend a little time practicing instead!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Two more mandobabes from the past:

If you take a closer look at the mandolin of the second mandobabe, you will notice, that the strings are reversed. It might have been "a lefty" or it is just because of the old picture making/developing process.

----------


## jefflester

> Terri's solid-body is pretty down-home looking, too - and has only volume control.  I found a pic of her playing something a bit more "normal."


That's no solidbody, that's a Tacoma that has apparently had the volume post added through the top.

----------


## Chris Willingham

> How cool is that? (Answer: Very!) Now, you say you've seen lots of pictures, and I'm inclined to believe you, but what I read on the web was that there aren't any pictures of the full lineup of Blue Night Express. Eh, what do they know? Misinformation/disinformation/unsubstantiation on the interweb? You must be kidding!  In fact, the one I posted also showed up at a Sharon Gilchrist fan's site with Martie cropped out!  Anyway, it doesn't make sense that there would be none of all four, there are considerations like promo pictures, fan photos, friends' photos. I guess what I'm getting at is, if you can turn up any of those, please post 'em! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, my search turned that one up, at emando.com! It was nice to see google works. Martin has another one there too, but somehow it doesn't feel right posting pics from there, too close to home or something. Since the one you mentioned was already posted here, I kept looking ... and looking ... and then I decided to spend a little time practicing instead!


Will do. We practice wednesday night. I'll ask him to bring some pics. I forget which was which, but he's commented several times that one sister was very nice and tom-boyish, while the other was a bit b**chy.  He'll pull out one of their "cowgirl songs" when we're jamming with other folks every now and then. I give him a hard time on stage because he tends to name drop about it sometimes, but if I was their former bass player I'd be doing the same thing!

----------


## mrmando

> Believe it or not, my search turned that one up, at emando.com! It was nice to see google works. Martin has another one there too, but somehow it doesn't feel right posting pics from there, too close to home or something.


Well, most pics from Emando.com that are relevant to this thread have already been posted here at one time or another. The vast majority of pics there are borrowed; only a handful were actually taken by me. And I've mined this thread and others for pics ...

P.S. There were electric versions of the 3 Tacoma mandolin models: the M1E, M2E, and M3E all had onboard piezos. But none of them had volume pots, so it does appear that Terri's instrument has been customized.

----------


## Michael Cameron

> ... 
> And here's Dolly Parton, playing nearly everything BUT mandolin! She also plays guitar, writes songs, and sings like a country angel. What's keeping her from adding mandolin to her repertoire?


Her fingernails.

Watch closely how she plays guitar with those weapons. Looks like she tunes to an open chord and plays straight-across barre chords. Kinda like Richie Havens uses his thumb.(?)

----------


## man dough nollij

> Her fingernails.
> 
> Watch closely how she plays guitar with those weapons. Looks like she tunes to an open chord and plays straight-across barre chords. Kinda like Richie Havens uses his thumb.(?)


Good point. It's easier to play Nine Inch Nails on mandolin than it is to play mandolin with nine inch nails. DAMHIKT.

----------


## Galley nipper

Norwegian artist Marit Larsen

----------


## journeybear

> Her fingernails.
> 
> Watch closely how she plays guitar with those weapons. Looks like she tunes to an open chord and plays straight-across barre chords. Kinda like Richie Havens uses his thumb.(?)


Yeah, I've wondered how she manages to do anything requiring dexterity with her nails. I always thought she used a shallow angle approach. Did she do her own typing in "9 To 5" or did she have a stand-in or hand double?  :Smile:  I'll have to take a closer look if she ever shows up on the tube again - these appearances have been getting rather infrequent. I suppose I could try looking through the video archives ...  :Coffee:  ... ...  :Coffee:  ...

Perhaps she could develop an open tuning for the mandolin. She is awfully clever and inventive. Another thing to consider (and this is what I tell people when they ask me how do I get my fingers in between those tiny frets): it doesn't matter where your fingers are below the frets, as long as they don't go OVER them!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

> Well, most pics from Emando.com that are relevant to this thread have already been posted here at one time or another. The vast majority of pics there are borrowed; only a handful were actually taken by me. And I've mined this thread and others for pics ...


Hmm, yes, cannibalism - a game the whole family can play  :Smile:  Mostly, it just seemed too easy to go to emando.com, rich treasure trove that it is. (There is a second photo of Martie there, which I don't think has made it to here, but I let it be). Besides, 9 times out of 10 I find something on the web while I'm looking for whatever I'm researching. Life IS what happens to you while you're busy making other plans.  :Whistling: 

I just thought it was cool that my search parameters found that picture at emando.com, that google works as it should. And it's not borrowing, it's sharing, enriching the world with information, yeah, that's it ...  :Wink:

----------


## jefflester

> I just thought it was cool that my search parameters found that picture at emando.com, that google works as it should. And it's not borrowing, it's sharing, enriching the world with information, yeah, that's it ...


I think it's funny when I do a Google search to try and answer some question on the cafe and the post itself is one of the first hits.

----------


## Django Fret

Another Texan mandolin player, Carolyn Wonderland.

----------


## rekx

Is Carolyn playing a Mann?

----------


## journeybear

> I think it's funny when I do a Google search to try and answer some question on the cafe and the post itself is one of the first hits.



Just goes to show what a rich source of information the Café is. Or that you need to adjust your parameters.  :Smile: 

Or both!  :Grin:

----------


## GRW3

> Is Carolyn playing a Mann?


And does she fingerpick the Mando? I can't see a pick in photo 1 or 2 and there is definitely no pick in photo 3.

----------


## David Newton

"Is Carolyn playing a Mann?"

Don't they all?

As for being pick-less, as my right thumb nail gets longer, I can dispense with my pick (this is on guitar, mind you). She's playing an E-mando, thumb-nail and crank up the gain!

----------


## jefflester

> Is Carolyn playing a Mann?


Don't think so.

I found this youtube link by googling, but I can't do youtube at work so I don't know what she says.
"Carolyn Wonderland runs down her gear..."

Looks to me like she is fingerpicking in all 3 photos.

----------


## Jason Renzi

here's a mind-blowing video of her fingerpicking her way through 'the wind cries mary'...
this girl is a major talent...
what an awesome arrangement she worked out as well...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjJkr...eature=related

----------


## Countrygirl

My Sister Lorianna Pomeroy with her vintage Unicorn.
...Cd's can be purchased here..
http://www.davepomeroy.com/index.php...tore&type=main

----------


## John Rosett

> here's a mind-blowing video of her fingerpicking her way through 'the wind cries mary'...
> this girl is a major talent...
> what an awesome arrangement she worked out as well...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjJkr...eature=related


Man! You weren't kidding. That was great.

----------


## billhay4

Dave,
I like your sister's stuff. Real country, but where did she get that accent growing up in "rural New Jersey"? :-)
Bill

----------


## journeybear

> Don't think so.
> 
> I found this youtube link by googling, but I can't do youtube at work so I don't know what she says.
> "Carolyn Wonderland runs down her gear..."


You are correct, sir. Her mandolin was made by Gary Clark, slide guitarist in the Houston band Carrie Ann & the Apocalyptics. Solid body, piezo pickup, perfectly balanced - she holds it by the strap button and it hangs just as it should, very cool. "Loud as all get out," she says.  :Mandosmiley:  She's got some other fine instruments, as she demonstrates.

----------


## journeybear

> Dave,
> I like your sister's stuff. Real country, but where did she get that accent growing up in "rural New Jersey"? :-)
> Bill


South Jersey is pretty far south (for the Northeast),  :Wink:  extending even further south than the Mason-Dixon line. There's a place there in the flatlands with a rodeo stadium and western wear emporium right across the road, you could swear you were on the prairie. Also, growing up listening to Merle Haggard, Kitty Wells, and Loretta Lynn, being mentored by Dottie West, living in Nashville for nearly 20 years - I'd be surprised if she DIDN'T sound country!  :Smile:

----------


## Countrygirl

> South Jersey is pretty far south (for the Northeast),  extending even further south than the Mason-Dixon line. There's a place there in the flatlands with a rodeo stadium and western wear emporium right across the road, you could swear you were on the prairie. Also, growing up listening to Merle Haggard, Kitty Wells, and Loretta Lynn, being mentored by Dottie West, living in Nashville for nearly 20 years - I'd be surprised if she DIDN'T sound country!


Yep she has been there for awhile, my mom drove her out when she was 16.
She has made alot of contacts in the music industry. I met Sam Bush when I didn't even know who he was. I was at the Ryman 1st row at a fundraiser for the Roy Husky Jr foundation. I also met Allison Krauss and Vince Gill that night. What a blast. 
We grew up with traditional country music, on a horse farm. We still ride.
And yes we have Cowtown still going strong, I love the rodeo!

----------


## Michael Cameron

Struggling to stay on topic...Dixie Chicks,YES!  I love me some Natalie Mains guitar strummin'. Yup,she can sing too. Her Dad is such a big part of music.

Reminds me of Sarah Hull. Her Dad is a monster mandolinist of the first degree. Yep,Sarah is pretty good too. Her flatpik guitar is two scoops of wonderful. Then,she sings and is learning mandolin. Cool.

Play music with your kids. My son is my biggest fan. Really. He's one of the very few who get me.

----------


## Django Fret

Speaking of staying on the topic, here are some of mandolin playing comedian Mary Mack.

Nice to see that this thread is rapidly approaching the 1/4 million view mark....

----------


## jefflester

So what's she doing in that third photo, jump starting her mando?

----------


## John Flynn

Here is a link to a YouTube video of one of Mary Mack's acts using the mandolin. Not great playing, but pretty funny! BTW, I tried that YouTube link button, but it didn't work. Any trick to that?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Go018T0nOZY

----------


## JEStanek

John you just click the advanced button then the you tube link then pop in just the video identifier at the end of the you tube link in this case Go018T0nOZY



Jamie

----------


## Countrygirl

> Struggling to stay on topic...


I just joined this site and thought I would make a nice contibution to the Women with mandolin thread, someone commented and I commented back and I feel like I got my hand spanked. 
Thanks for the welcome.

 :Smile:

----------


## JEStanek

Don't worry about it, Countrygirl.  It's nice having a woman in the room contributing to the thread.  Welcome to the Mandolin Café.

Jamie

----------


## stratman62

> I just joined this site and thought I would make a nice contibution to the Women with mandolin thread, someone commented and I commented back and I feel like I got my hand spanked. 
> Thanks for the welcome.


Countrygirl, glad you're here. There is lots of info and comraderie here, but sometimes you might have to spank back. Enjoy yourself and looking forward to your posts.

----------


## John Flynn

> I just joined this site and thought I would make a nice contibution to the Women with mandolin thread, someone commented and I commented back and I feel like I got my hand spanked. 
> Thanks for the welcome.


Countrygirl, I did not take that comment as a "hand spank" to you. I took it as Michael being self-deprecating. Emotional content does not come across well on a message board, so intent can often get garbled. I too am glad you're here and your posts are well taken.

----------


## journeybear

> ... you just click the advanced button then the you tube link then pop in just the video identifier at the end of the you tube link 
> 
> Jamie


Oh - You mean like this?



I didn't see an advanced button but I clicked on the you tube icon above the message pane and then followed your instructions. This forum is SUCH a learning experience!

Mary Mack is obviously more of a comedian than a mandolinist. She admits to being something of a lapsed clarinetist. Clearly the mandolin is a more useful prop for a comedian. One song is about an insecure girl who joins the Holy Rollers, a faith-based roller derby league  :Laughing:  and the other is a jingle for an imaginary line of earthy colognes: Hamster's Glen. Offbeat but funny. Audio's pretty bad, though ...

BTW, in the other video you notice a Marshall amp onstage. Not sure if that's hers or the club's.  :Confused:

----------


## bgjunkie

I love the picture of Carolyn Wonderland (Djano Fret's post) with the cat.  What an appreciative audience.

----------


## Countrygirl

Thanks folks, I am here to learn. And I am enjoying this thread.

----------


## mrmando

> I just joined this site and thought I would make a nice contibution to the Women with mandolin thread, someone commented and I commented back and I feel like I got my hand spanked.


I don't think Michael was replying to your post at all; he was talking about something from earlier in the thread.

----------


## John Flynn

_Mary Mack is obviously more of a comedian than a mandolinist._ 

I agree that Mary Mack doesn't show up in the videos as a great mandolin player. But I consider using a mandolin as a prop in a comedy act is a legitimate use of the instrument and I guess you don't need to be a Chris Thile for that. Heck, she's probably as good a mandolinist as Paul McCartney!

FWIW, her mandolin is a Rover, with a K&K Hotspot affixed to the top under the playable area of the strings, with clear tape. So her rig matches her playing. Such is the life of a struggling comedian, I'm sure. She also claims to drive a $400 Dodge Neon, she calls, "Street Heat!"

----------


## frankenstein

> Thanks folks, I am here to learn. And I am enjoying this thread.


That's the ticket.. nothings sacred here except distressed mandolins and gibsons.. :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

> _I agree that Mary Mack doesn't show up in the videos as a great mandolin player. But I consider using a mandolin as a prop in a comedy act is a legitimate use of the instrument_


Didn't mean to imply it wasn't  :Smile:  Matter of fact, I'm glad she does, I'm glad to see mandolins used ANY way - well, non-destructively ... But obviously the musical application is secondary in her act. I think she's based in Nashville now, so using a mandolin makes even more sense. I do wish the audio were better.

_Heck, she's probably as good a mandolinist as Paul McCartney!_

Hey now!  I am so tickled that a Beatle used a mandolin  :Mandosmiley:  after all these many years ... I used to perk up every time that commercial came on the tube.

_FWIW, her mandolin is a Rover, with a K&K Hotspot affixed to the top under the playable area of the strings, with clear tape._ 

Now, how in the world do you know that? I believe you know more than you're letting on ...  :Whistling:  That's OK, we don't need to know. Your secret is safe with us ... and any of a quarter of a million views and counting ...  :Disbelief:

----------


## journeybear

And more Dixie Chicks pix ...

Not the greatest quality in the first one. And in the second pic, the person Martie is posing with looks familiar but I can't quite place her ...  :Whistling: 

I would also like to share with y'all some of the lineup for this year's Telluride Festival, just announced, since it includes Martie Maguire in some solo or non-DC capacity. Other participants of note: Sam Bush, Tim O'Brien, and The Punch Brothers.  :Mandosmiley:  BTW, I see in the promo that the Dixie Chicks won the band contest in 1990. Not too surprised.

----------


## John Flynn

> Now, how in the world do you know that? I believe you know more than you're letting on ...  That's OK, we don't need to know. Your secret is safe with us ... and any of a quarter of a million views and counting ...


Nothing taudry...just a little "CSI" action! I went to her website, found a clear photo of her with a mandolin and blew the picture up about 16X.I could see the Rover logo, the K&K logo and even the tape.  :Grin:

----------


## mrmando

Hm, who made Martie's A5? Logo starts with a K. Kentucky? Krishot? Kimble?

----------


## jefflester

> Hm, who made Martie's A5? Logo starts with a K. Kentucky? Krishot? Kimble?


Looks like a Kentucky headstock shape.

Poking around on Krishot website I found another to add, "Zuzka K. of New Pauza":

----------


## John Hill

I'm gonna guess Martie's mandolin is a Kimble and she's with Stevie Nicks in that photo.

----------


## journeybear

> ... and she's with Stevie Nicks in that photo.


You are correct, sir!  :Smile:  The Dixie Chicks covered Nicks' "Landslide" on their 2002 album "Home" (improve it, IMO), and that is one of the two songs they perform live that feature Martie on mandolin. The other is "Travelling Soldier," from the same album.

----------


## Django Fret

> I'm gonna guess Martie's mandolin is a Kimble and she's with Stevie Nicks in that photo.


Darn!  

I was hoping I would be the first to guess that one.  However, Stevie doesn't seem to have aged quite as well as mandolin playing Marjorie Reece of the Reece Sisters.  

Here are two earlier (1950's/1960's) pictures of her with a nice looking Martin mandolin and a more recent picture of this lovely lady sans mandolin.

----------


## Mike Herlihy

> My Sister Lorianna Pomeroy with her vintage Unicorn.
> ...Cd's can be purchased here..
> http://www.davepomeroy.com/index.php...tore&type=main


Excellent work, per some earlier comments, South Jersey is still mostly farmlands. You got to get away from the NJ Turnpike and Garden State Pkwy.

Try the backroads, a lot prettier.

----------


## journeybear

> Excellent work, per some earlier comments, South Jersey is still mostly farmlands. You got to get away from the NJ Turnpike and Garden State Pkwy.
> 
> Try the backroads, a lot prettier.


It's all true. Several years ago I went to a few folk festivals down thataway - Appel Farm a couple of times, Bridgeton (not Bridgewater), and the one and only Ramapo, strangest fest I ever went to, but that was northern NJ  :Wink:  - and after one I did just that, took the scenic route through what was essentially prairie and went past Cowtown. By then it was night, and I saw the lights for miles till I came up to it. I never would have thought I'd see a rodeo stadium in New Jersey. Take the road less travelled, I say.

----------


## David Newton

Countrygirl, thank you for joining us here, just your presence should spiff us up a bit.
You boys, it's time to shave...

----------


## mrmando

> I'm gonna guess Martie's mandolin is a Kimble


I don't think Will would be caught dead putting that fretboard on one of his mandos.

Of course, if he WERE, then we might well ask why a dead man was building mandos.

----------


## Django Fret

Here are some of Robin Cohen from the duo "Sweet Namaste".

----------


## delsbrother

Well, she's _next to_ it!

----------


## Django Fret

> Well, she's _next to_ it!


Not exactly sure what kind of mandolin that is, but I'm sure someone here will be able to identify the back of the headstock of that one.  Just a bit more of it is visible here.

----------


## mrmando

It actually looks Rigel-ish. There's also a MandoBird on a stand behind her.

----------


## John Flynn

That headstock looks like a Rigel to me and I'm sittin' here playing one I can compare it to! Also, I found another recent concert picture of Simpson online and there is a guy in her band playing a Rigel G-110.

----------


## journeybear

The mandolinist on the album is Jonathan Yudkin. Not sure if he's also in her touring band. So far I've only turned up studio credits.

----------


## Django Fret

Caroline Melby from the band Nash Street, playing a mandolin.

----------


## Fiffoff

These lovely RPPCs I bought some month ago at ebay... great stuff!

----------


## journeybear

Play, gypsy, play! Sing, gypsy, sing! Ah, the wraggle taggle gypsies - oh!

There's a band based in Brooklyn called The Loom, which includes multi-instrumentalist Bethany Chase. She has also played in The Teenage Prayers and Lonesome Jack - she's been pretty busy for someone so young, and good for her! Pictures of her playing mandolin are scarce and substandard for our purposes, especially since they tend to feature the guitar player more prominently. She's on the right in the first photo, and that pentagonal objet d'art hanging on the wall is a mandolin. Really!

----------


## Django Fret

A couple of Karen Mal from Celtic Hearts.

----------


## JeffD

> Well, she's _next to_ it!


Well imagine how the world would change if she would just go over and pick it up and play it.

----------


## journeybear

> Her fingernails.
> 
> Watch closely how she plays guitar with those weapons. Looks like she tunes to an open chord and plays straight-across barre chords. Kinda like Richie Havens uses his thumb.(?)
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by journeybear 
> ... 
> And here's Dolly Parton, playing nearly everything BUT mandolin! She also plays guitar, writes songs, and sings like a country angel. What's keeping her from adding mandolin to her repertoire?



You are correct, sir! I have dug through my video archives ...  :Coffee:  ...  :Sleepy:  ...  :Coffee:  and found the following: In three appearances on TV talk shows over the last six years she sang but did not play, but in the fourth she played guitar. And, as you astutely observed, she used an open tuning that required the use of just one or two fingers in a straight-across barre configuration that she would shift up five and seven frets to get the 1-4-5 change. Midsong there was a key change, and she stopped playing altogether. May have been for dramatic effect, may have been to concentrate on singing, but surely couldn't have had anything to do with the key change per se, as it would have meant no more than moving those three chords up a fret or two. Anyway, she got through it just fine, and didn't break a nail.  :Smile: 

Now if she would only apply this same approach to the mandolin ...

----------


## Django Fret

A few of Katherine Archer from the Saltwater Cowgirls.

----------


## journeybear

> A few of Katherine Archer from the Saltwater Cowgirls.


And a couple more. I didn't know Indiana made mandolins. Their myspace page has their motto: "Creating Awareness & Joy ~ One Tune at a Time," which is not a bad way to go. That's quite a paint job on Lizzie Hastings' guitar! They're all very colorful, in that photo.

They are based in St. Augustine FL. Not sure if they are affiliated with Saltwater Cowgirls Surf Camp, a few miles up the road in Jacksonville Beach. My computer won't let me go there, says it's dangerous ...  :Disbelief:

----------


## jefflester

> And a couple more. I didn't know Indiana made mandolins.


Cheap Pac-Rim.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-INDIANA-A-ST...mZ220355626846

----------


## journeybear

Vickie Lynn Theobald from Wichita, Kansas with The New Prairie Grass and the Kansas Heart Band (that's right - put that mandolin front and center!) and also at an earlier age. Gotta start somewhere and stick with it,  :Mandosmiley:  and soon enough you'll have an F-style.  :Smile:

----------


## Django Fret

Quite a few pictures of Sharon Gilcrest in this thread, but here are three other mandolin playing women named Sharon:  

Sharon Priest, Sharon Graeff, and Sharon O'Connor.

----------


## journeybear

Rebecca Lovell of The Lovell Sisters from Calhoun, Georgia. Yes, that's a tattoo on her left shoulder - which is not as common in bluegrass as in rock. Then again, her solo stuff is a bit more progressive as well. She's a tasteful picker, fine singer - hope for the future.

----------


## Phil Goodson

Rebecca's "tattoo" looks a bit like henna.

----------


## journeybear

> Rebecca's "tattoo" looks a bit like henna.


Hadn't thought of that. You're probably right. That is a LOT of detail and would have meant a lot of time, ink, and pain to go the permanent route. It's on her fretting arm, which is usually turned away from the audience.

Here are The Lovell Sisters ... the way Rebecca is holding her mandolin in the second one makes me nervous!

----------


## journeybear

Would you believe ... women ON mandolins? OK, the first two are angels, but they seem to be female angels. Very nice work, especially the carving. These are by Ken Ratcliff, who I believe is a member. Now if only the one in the middle were playing a mandolin ...  :Whistling:

----------


## GRW3

The Lovell Sisters are playing The Old Settler's Music Festival south of Austin, TX in April

----------


## Mark Walker

> Would you believe ... women ON mandolins? OK, the first two are angels, but they seem to be female angels. Very nice work, especially the carving. These are by Ken Ratcliff, who I believe is a member. Now if only the one in the middle were playing a mandolin ...


Here's another of Ken's mandolins - with an angel playing a mandolin!   :Smile:

----------


## billkilpatrick

... by way of the cittern group - set up by the excellent doc rossi ... totally - one hopes - chaste (http://cittern.ning.com/):

----------


## JEStanek

Bill, great photo/painting.  That would be an excellent Christmas card.

Jamie

----------


## D C Blood

Hey Journeybear...Acltually, only the center one is an angel. The left hand one is an older woman, and the one on the right is a painting from an early portrait, reportedly of Ken's grandmother, named Grace.  For more of Ken's mando paintings, see the Silver Angel Myspace site.  (see my sig line)

----------


## journeybear

> Hey Journeybear...Acltually, only the center one is an angel. The left hand one is an older woman, and the one on the right is a painting from an early portrait, reportedly of Ken's grandmother, named Grace.  For more of Ken's mando paintings, see the Silver Angel Myspace site.  (see my sig line)


Oops! My bad.  :Redface:  Didn't notice the absence of wings in #1, though I did in #3. Eh, nobody's perfect, and I am living proof. Looks like I selected the one you have for your avatar. Mysterious ...

Also, thanks for the painting, Bill. Really beautiful. Nice to see angels playing instruments besides harps. Perhaps Mary and baby Jesus were bluegrass fans ...  :Smile: 

OK, that's just silly. We all know who the Father Of Bluegrass is, and when he was born, or do we  .........  :Whistling:

----------


## journeybear

> Bill, great photo/painting.  That would be an excellent Christmas card.
> 
> Jamie


Yes indeedy, though I still like the one of Santa, taking a break, playing his F model  :Smile:

----------


## Mandophocles

This is Erica (?) of MV&EE. My band played a show with this duo, and they knocked my little socks off. Too bad it was the worst show my band has ever played, huh? Anyway, look up these two. They're great! Erica makes that little Mandobird sing, and she can absolutely break your heart with a lapsteel.

----------


## Django Fret

Another one of Carrie Rodriguez and her silver Mandobird.

----------


## brunello97

> ... by way of the cittern group - set up by the excellent doc rossi ... totally - one hopes - chaste (http://cittern.ning.com/):


From the suitably chastened Bill K, a suitably chaste picture, proving my point:

The Ingres Young Men of today, become the Bougereaus of Tomorrow.

Mick

----------


## billkilpatrick

> From the suitably chastened Bill K, a suitably chaste picture, proving my point:
> 
> The Ingres Young Men of today, become the Bougereaus of Tomorrow.
> 
> Mick


eeeeeeeeaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrooooooooaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh ....

----------


## Django Fret

The Ingres Young Men of today, become the Bougereaus of Tomorrow.

Mick[/QUOTE]

Speaking of Ingres, here is a nice early painting of a mandolin playing woman that looks a lot like that Gibson Lyre mandolin at this site:

Just trying to figure out what chord she is playing here....

----------


## journeybear

Hard to tell ... looks like mixolydian mode, though ...  :Whistling: 

Here's Ariel Jade from Jackson MS, with possibly the shiniest mandolin I've ever seen. She's pretty good, and knows her way around a guitar too. She's all of 15, and might have a long, brilliant career ahead of her.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> ...a mandolin playing woman that looks a lot like that Gibson Lyre mandolin at this site


Did you mean this one?

I guess that's what you get when the scroll gets unwound...  :Grin: 

Bertram

----------


## journeybear

This is from the Glasgow KY website:

On Saturday, March 24th, [2007] the whole family went to Renfro Valley to hear Doyle Lawson and Quicksilver. They were great as usual and the whole family had a great time. The picture shows Doyle Lawson signing my daughter's mandolin, with her looking on. She was so excited and shows everyone the mandolin and the photos. Thanks for letting me share this with you. 

Rusty Anderson

----------


## Samjessin

> Would you believe ... women ON mandolins? OK, the first two are angels, but they seem to be female angels. Very nice work, especially the carving. These are by Ken Ratcliff, who I believe is a member. Now if only the one in the middle were playing a mandolin ...


Hey I know that girl on the right, that used to be a mandolin of Frank Wakefield's and is now on the list, I believe.

----------


## Django Fret

Here are pictures of three women named Meaghan along with their different style mandolins:

Meaghan Courtney, Meaghan Murphy and Meaghan Ruadh.

----------


## Bertram Henze

There is a woman playing a mando in the background of this performance of the Leahy family; it must be said that the mando plays a rather pathetic, silent role in the shadow of this fiddlerama, but the woman behind it seems quite enthusiastic about banging away.
The puzzled old men sitting in the middle of it all are the Chieftains.



Bertram

----------


## John Flynn

Here's a pic of one of the Leahy ladies playing a Godin. Sorry about the size. It looks a lot better on the Leahy website.

----------


## chuckaluca

> Personally, I just think it's a shame that we are so accustomed to the use of women's scantily clad bodies sell stuff. (and usually the stuff being sold profits someone else far more than the scantily clad woman). I also think that it's a shame that women are taken less seriously in many fields (including music) such that they need to (or feel they need to) use their bodies to attract attention to their very real skills.
> 
> Her playing speaks for itself. She could be wearing a burlap sack and combat boots and her playing would still be terrific... and equally deserving of the same attention. There is a double standard... men are more likely to be taken seriously for their skills without having to resort to showing off chiseled pecs and abs. Think about how many great male musicians would be missing from the music world if only the ones with "hot" bodies and pretty faces had been given a shot. Think about how many great women musicians are currently missing. 
> 
> I'm not really sure that most men fully understand what it is like to live as a woman in a culture that so often judges women first and foremost on the degree to which we conform to near impossible standards of beauty... and then only after that pays attention (maybe) to our talent and intelligence and character. Frankly, it stinks.
> 
> Most of the conversations on the Cafe are relatively free of this dynamic, and it is a welcome respite to be a part of a community where women mandolin enthusiasts can be on equal ground (if not in equal numbers) with men mandolin enthusiasts. I'm just sorry to see it sneak in on the occasions when it does. It seems so unnecessary.
> 
> just my opinion...and no personal attack on anyone is intended here.


Per pages 11-12, 15-17

 In regard to Scarlett.  There are plenty of posts here that imply her dress is an effort to sell music.  Sex = Sales.  I say baloney. While the concept is true, it doesn't hold here. Not an attempt/ tool used for marketing. The audience Sony Arista has been selling this group to is  TRADITIONAL COUNTRY... and I'm sorry my friends, traditional country audiences don't buy that way. In fact a very hard sell

My path has crossed with Scarlett through the years, since her parents dressed her like a little Amish girl until she grew beyond their control.

Getting the picture?  While I can't speak for Scarlett, IMO her dress is nothing other than the pendulum swinging back the other way. While most children were dressing normally, she and her sisters were dressed like a hundred years ago. With that, her dress is very normal/average today.

Having met her, I am certain it is not about sales. All I have to say is that she is one of the finest nicest young ladies in the world. Very respectful of others. A true gem of a person.... and man can she pick a mandolin!! 

Per the video clip where members here are implying she is wearing a slip. Thats crazy. It's 100% a dress, that merely shows long  legs and plenty of shoulder. Nothing more. Okay for the eyes of all family members, children and all.

More of the wonderfully and very talented Scarlett:

----------


## chuckaluca



----------


## Django Fret

Here are three of Molly Marlette with a mandolin.

----------


## journeybear

Today's headline reads: Santa Cruz Baroque Festival Presents Caterina Lichtenberg. In honor of that, here are a few pics from recent years:

1) Athens 2004: She may be playing a backpacker guitar; he is probably playing a bouzouki
2) Buenos Aires 2005: Just hanging out - how cool is this?
3) Chile 2005: with Carlos Perez
4) Santa Cruz Symposium 2007: with Mike Marshall
5) Santa Cruz Symposium 2007: with some of the usual suspects
6) Santa Cruz Symposium 2007

----------


## JeffD

I didn't know this until recently.

Kristin Kemper, violinist for the Minnesota Orchestra, also plays the mandolin. She plays a Baird, A4.

I first heard about her through her public work in raising awareness of Parkinson's disease.

----------


## Django Fret

> I didn't know this until recently.
> 
> Kristin Kemper, violinist for the Minnesota Orchestra, also plays the mandolin. She plays a Baird, A4.
> 
> I first heard about her through her public work in raising awareness of Parkinson's disease.


There is even a picture of her with a nice background environment to play in.

----------


## journeybear

Leave it to Django Fret to track down these pics. And you're right - that would be a nice scene to wake up to and play in. My backyard is nice, but that's spectacular.

Here is Laura "Cool" Leder of Cool Mandolin Company, who apparently enjoys playing as well as promoting the instrument.  :Mandosmiley:  Also the cover art for their compilation album, which makes me feel awfully proud somehow. When you go to their website, the whole album plays - a lot of good stuff in a range of genres. They have a program for kids too, which is very nice. Check it out!

And my backyard, which is inspirational in its own way  :Smile:

----------


## mingusb1

And I'll gaurantee that view from the deck is NOT Minnesota!   :Smile: 

Z

----------


## Mike Herlihy

> The Ingres Young Men of today, become the Bougereaus of Tomorrow.
> 
> Mick


Speaking of Ingres, here is a nice early painting of a mandolin playing woman that looks a lot like that Gibson Lyre mandolin at this site:

Just trying to figure out what chord she is playing here....[/QUOTE]

looks like a D7 :Grin:

----------


## mrmando

> 1) Athens 2004: She may be playing a backpacker guitar; he is probably playing a bouzouki


He is playing a bouzouki; she is playing a baglama or "pocket bouzouki." It looks like they're in one of the Athens shops that sells gifts and trinkets made from olive wood. There are, of course, several fine luthiers in Athens making high-quality instruments; there are also lots of cheap tourist-grade instruments in almost any gift shop you care to visit.

----------


## journeybear

Here are two recipients of Cool Mandolin Company's largesse and some other folks:

1) Anna Grace White 
2) BreAnna from Bourbon County, Kentucky with Ron Mobley of the band, Kentucky Blue
3) Jessica Bliee from Hawaii - just a friend
4) Josée Labelle from Northern Ontario - I hope someone can explain what she's playing. They look like guitars without soundholes but they have eight strings, EQs too ...
5) Sierra Hull - well, some of you knew that  :Wink:  She's here because she contributed a track to their compilation.
6) Laura Cool (Laura Leder) herself with Stan Jay of/at Mandolin Brothers. Why they are in a room with no mandolins on the wall baffles me.  :Disbelief:  I like the resonator she's holding but can't identify it, nor the F model he's got.

----------


## JEStanek

I believe that resonator is one of the new Nationals.  Very nice.

Jamie

----------


## mrmando

Photo 4: a pair of Godin A8s
Photo 6: Stan has a Collings

----------


## journeybear

> I believe that resonator is one of the new Nationals.  Very nice.





> Photo 4: a pair of Godin A8s


You guys are the best! I thought it was a National but my resolution wouldn't allow me to confirm. How do the Godins sound? I've seen guitars like that - Chris Smithers' in particular, which is blue of course  :Wink:  - and they sounded pretty good - plugged in ... but not mandolins.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Wesley

Unless they have moved that couch since the last time I was at Mandolin Bros that is the "high dollar" room as I call it. Just about everything in that room is on the pricy side.

----------


## CES

I hear the Godins sound great plugged in, and there was actually a recent thread about Allen Tailpieces substantially improving their unplugged tone, but they're designed (kind of like the Ovation concept to reduce feedback issues but without the alternative materials) to be acoustic/electrics primarily played plugged in.

Maybe some owners will chime in...all of their comparable guitars I've played sounded awesome plugged and good unplugged, just more quiet...

----------


## Mike Herlihy

> I believe that resonator is one of the new Nationals.  Very nice.
> 
> Jamie


Yessir, that is correct. Looks exactly like mine. Great mando for Blues, Old-time and Rock. It has an excellent tone. I do not know if I would show up for a bluegrass jam with one...

----------


## jefflester

> Unless they have moved that couch since the last time I was at Mandolin Bros that is the "high dollar" room as I call it. Just about everything in that room is on the pricy side.


And there are mandolins on the wall opposite from where they are sitting. Or at least there were when I was there several years ago.

----------


## journeybear

> And there are mandolins on the wall opposite from where they are sitting. Or at least there were when I was there several years ago.


Well, from what I've seen on the website everything in the STORE is on the pricy side  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

> I do not know if I would show up for a bluegrass jam with one...


Then again, it should increase your chances of being heard over the banjos, fiddles, and tons of guitars  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## jefflester

> Well, from what I've seen on the website everything in the STORE is on the pricy side


They've got plenty of Big Muddy and Kentuckys on their website in the $500 and lower range.

----------


## Django Fret

In an attempt to get the thread back on topic, here are three pictures of Erin Zindle of the Ragbirds playing mandolin.

----------


## billkilpatrick

> In an attempt to get the thread back on topic, here are three pictures of Erin Zindle of the Ragbirds playing mandolin.


i'd guess she placed something over the sound hole to reduce feedback from the mic ... but i can't imagine why she - or anyone - would want someone's doodle on her arm for the rest of her (hopefully) long and happy life.

- queequeg*

----------


## Django Fret

> ... but i can't imagine why she - or anyone - would want someone's doodle on her arm for the rest of her (hopefully) long and happy life.
> 
> - queequeg*


Apparently Finn Fox in the band Chickweed doesn't mind.  Here is one of her playing her mandolin.

----------


## journeybear

> In an attempt to get the thread back on topic, here are three pictures of Erin Zindle of the Ragbirds playing mandolin.


Thanks for making the effort - we're getting close  :Smile: 

There's also Rebecca Lovell's tattoo in #1359. Tattoos are a lot more common now than ever, especially for women, but perhaps less so in the bluegrass community, which tends to be more traditionally minded.

Here are some more of The Lovell Sisters, in which Rebecca's tattoo is discreetly covered. It's Rebecca on mandolin, Jessica on fiddle, and Megan on dobro, playing what they call "Groovy Acoustic."

----------


## Michael Gowell

Not to belabor the obvious, but in that first photo Rebecca is just stunning.

----------


## mandolooter

speaking of stunning...

----------


## journeybear

Just to help further your edification,  :Smile: 
Some people here object to objectification.  :Frown: 
Me, I'm partial to identification.  :Wink: 
Does this mandolinist have an appellation?  :Whistling:

----------


## mandolooter

> object to objectification


I just look at the pictures....

----------


## Django Fret

> speaking of stunning...


Wow, I'll say!  Does anyone know what year that Alvarez is?   I think that red is becoming one of my favorite colors...

Here is a little different look from a Life Magazine from 1911.  Times sure have changed, for both fashions and mandolins.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> speaking of stunning...


Honi soit qui mal y pense.

See how important it is to have a mandolin matching your hair color. Does anybody make them in bright grey?  :Grin: 

Bertram

----------


## D C Blood

Hey DjangoFret...that #1408 would be Denise Sandstrom from Louisiana.  (I only know because she just joined My Silver Angel Mandolins Myspace site.)  You can go to the site, I think and look at her myspace site...I'll put her on "Top Friends" for a spell...

----------


## journeybear

> ... that #1408 would be Denise Sandstrom from Louisiana ...


Oh, you mean THIS Denise Sandstrom?!? Aka Denny Sands, originally from Gaffney, South Carolina, niece of Hank Garland, and apparently owner of a few mandolins ... There's the Alvarez we've seen, a Kentucky, and her old one, can't quite see the make, but its name is Sherry. She's come a long way ...

----------


## KCrook

There is a "Mandolin Anonymous," group on Facebook that I joined when I created an account there about a month ago, and the day after I joined I received a "friend," invite from a woman by the name of "Federica Furlanetto."  So far, I can tell that she is an accomplished classical mandolin player, is Italian, and quite fetching.  Here is a shot of her "Ensemble femminile di strumenti a pizzico," taken in Rome. Federica is the young lady second from the left.



She plays Mandolin in an orchestra, and some of the shots she has uploaded of the orchestra playing in Roman churches are breathtaking. Here is one taken at "Sant'Antonio dei Portoghesi:"

----------


## journeybear

Delightful! Do you know, is Federica holding a bowlback mandola? It looks a little larger than the others. I've never seen one before. Right now I am imagining the sound of many mandolins played in tremulous unison and/or glorious harmony  :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:  filling a magnificent architectural space like that church ... sigh ...

----------


## mandolooter

wow...nice place for a gig!

----------


## chasray

> Here is one taken at "Sant'Antonio dei Portoghesi:"


Wow...i wanna be there.

----------


## man dough nollij

Wonder if they'd let me in wearing my Carhartts... :Confused:

----------


## D C Blood

That blond (amber?) Kentucky Denise has on #1414 is really nice.

----------


## journeybear

> That blond (amber?) Kentucky Denise has on #1414 is really nice.



I agree. It's the kind of color one sees more often in a sunburst finish gradation, not the whole instrument. It seems, though, that the Alvarez is her main instrument, and it may also be that the Kentucky belongs to someone else, as the pictures of her playing it are all from the same evening, which may have been a brief guest spot. It's a little difficult trying to figure out her story, as she is a little coy and playful. She did manage to find a use for a miniature mandolin.  :Wink:

----------


## Bertram Henze

Funny how, in all these pictures, women seem to own larger mandolins than men  :Popcorn: 

Bertram

----------


## journeybear

> Funny how, in all these pictures, women seem to own larger mandolins than men


As the old scientist/philosopher once said, it's all relevant ... er, relative ...  :Whistling:

----------


## CES

But, then, how big must that dog be???     :Grin:

----------


## journeybear

Big 'nuff so its tail don't wag IT!

Yeah, I can't quite figure that one out. If it's posing with a mandolin key chain, that would have to be one mini-miniature pup. Or a REAL toy beagle  :Wink:  At least it's wearing skivvies ... whew!  :Whistling:

----------


## mandozilla

Does this thread have more posts than any other? 1425 WOW!  :Laughing: 

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Terri Hendrix (supported by Lloyd Maines in one pic)...

----------


## JEStanek

If I'm not mistaken that is her dachshund puppy with a mandolin ornament.  And no skivies on that boy dog.

Jamie

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Terri Hendrix (supported by Lloyd Maines in one pic)...


He would be her hubby.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Hmmm... I guess that could expxlain why they are often on stage together.  :Confused:  (If this is so, I suspect Natalie is only her _step_-daughter.)

----------


## jefflester

> Does this thread have more posts than any other? 1425 WOW!


"Post a picture of yourself" and "mandolins in progress" are both more than twice as big, but have also been running much longer.

And then there's Bowlbacks of Note.

----------


## Keith Owen

I have been a Terri Hendrix fan for a long time.

Unless something crazy has happened that I don't know about (and I looked HARD for an internet link), Terri is still single and has 3 dogs, and Lloyd is still married to Tina, who is indeed Natalie's momma.

I could be wrong, but I don't think so.

Terri Hendrix is one heck of a good songwriter.

http://www.terrihendrix.com/bio.html

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Hey Keith -- I heard Terri's music for the first time thanks to Jessie Scott's excellent programming at the now defunct XM Channel, _X Country_. As soon as I heard "Jim Thorpe Blues", I ordered her CD _The Spiritual Kind_, and absolutely love it.

----------


## journeybear

> I have been a Terri Hendrix fan for a long time.
> 
> Unless something crazy has happened that I don't know about (and I looked HARD for an internet link), Terri is still single and has 3 dogs, and Lloyd is still married to Tina, who is indeed Natalie's momma.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I don't think so.
> 
> Terri Hendrix is one heck of a good songwriter.
> 
> http://www.terrihendrix.com/bio.html


I made this goof myself earlier in this thread. I defer to your greater knowledge in this area and will cease and desist dispensing this erroneous assertion immediately.  :Redface:  Having never seen them separately in the handful of times I've seen them, I assumed - well, I shouldn't have, especially having met them, but I did.  :Redface:  You'd think if it were true there would be some mention of him in that section of her website. There ain't. Nor elsewhere in the interweb that I've seen. While searching around the Dixie Chicks vicinity I did learn, though, that Natalie and Martie are sisters-in-law (her sister is married to Martie's husband's brother) which I hadn't known before.

I did already know that Terri is a fine fine songwriter. At least I got that right.  :Smile: 

So I make amends by adding a few more pics. Also if you go here you'll see the best closeup view of her mandolin I've found yet, in which you can read some of the autographs. Pretty entertaining.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Regardless ... we became business partners, and from "Wilory Farm" to today, Lloyd's slowly become a part of my family, and he's welcomed me into his in return. Over the past eight years, I've come to cherish his family. I have yet to meet a family more steadfast in their love for one another.


I believe I started this by stating that Terry and Lloyd were married, don't know where I got the notion, but I stand corrected. I did a little googling and found out that they do have a close relationship as business partners and friends. The quote above is from her blog and maybe clarifies things somewhat.

----------


## journeybear

The Mandolinquents, a British quartet that plays jazz, swing, folk, and classical, and work a lot of humor into the act as well. Hilary James sings as well as plays the mandobass - which doubles as a flotation device - Simon Mayor (with hair) and Richard Collins (without) play mandolins, and Gerald Garcia plays violin and guitar. As _Traditional Music Maker_ put it, "Sheer musical artistry ... and if you can't stand the mandolin just listen to Hilary James singing."

----------


## Keith Owen

Hey guys, no worries on the Terri and Lloyd thing.  I bet many folks have made that assumption.  I just wanted to set the record straight.

She and Lloyd always put on a great show.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Hilary James sings as well as plays the mandobass - which doubles as a flotation device


So that was the band playing to the last moment on the Titanic quarterdeck? I assume at least she did survive...  :Laughing: 

Bertram

----------


## Bertram Henze

This is Kerstin Blodig, originally a guitar player who sometimes dons a cittern, as in this pic with the group Norland Wind. 

Bertram

----------


## journeybear

> So that was the band playing to the last moment on the Titanic quarterdeck? I assume at least she did survive... 
> 
> Bertram


Er, um, no ... that's from a Greek cruise! I'd seen them mentioned somewhere and this is pretty much all they had on their website for photos with the mandobass. Had she been on the Titanic she could have saved the whole band with it, just plug up the soundhole.  :Smile:  Or at least she could have saved poor Leo ...  :Frown: 

Here she is saving herself, escaping the violence about to be inflicted on the guitarist. And the mandolins shall reign supreme!  :Mandosmiley: 

No video clips yet at their website but I found a couple at youtube. The lighting is bad, especially for the concerto, but the sound is pretty good.

Concerto for Mandolin - Simon Mayor & the Mandolinquents

The Mandolinquents - Rigaudon from The Holberg Suite

----------


## journeybear

It's been a little while; it's surely time to post another picture of Caterina Lichtenberg. These are standard promo shots which were used in conjunction with her appearance at The Santa Cruz Baroque Festival last weekend. Hopefully some photos from this year's event will start showing up here soon ...  :Smile:

----------


## Jason Kessler

Is it just me, or does any one else wince at the sight of Caterina Lichtenberg leaning on the back of her bowlback.  Ouch, that bridge!

----------


## JEStanek

Jason, that makes two assumptions
1) the mandolin is strung
2) she's really putting any force on it.  

In those posed shots people are rarely using either the object or their wrist to hold their heads up.  Supporting the face pushes the face around to look less attractive.  I'm sure no mandolins were harmed in the creation of that picture.

Jamie

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Is it just me, or does any one else wince at the sight of Caterina Lichtenberg leaning on the back of her bowlback.  Ouch, that bridge!


looks more like a hug than a lean ...

----------


## journeybear

Darcie Deaville, solo artist, session player, now playing fiddle with the Austin Lounge Lizards - and apparently also octave mandolin. I tweaked the shot with the Octoblaster a bit, but it ain't PhotoShop. I'm still looking for a better picture. It looks really cool ...  :Cool:

----------


## pgfoto

Here's Caterina from the '07 Symposium

----------


## Django Fret

Here are three of Erin Patterson, two with a Lyon and Healy and one with her instructor Evan Marshall.

----------


## mandotool

here's a beaut...

----------


## man dough nollij

That looks like a rough bunch! Mom's chuggin' moonshine, and, er, what is dad trying to tell me with that chord?  :Confused:

----------


## journeybear

> That looks like a rough bunch! Mom's chuggin' moonshine, and, er, what is dad trying to tell me with that chord?


T'ain't nuthin' but a G chord, as in "G'awn now, git! Er else!" He might be sending a subliminal message, though ...  :Whistling:  I'm a little worried about whoever's lurking behind that pillar ... looks a mite scurrilous ...

----------


## Michael Cameron

Yep. That pitchure is what "murder ballads" is all about.

----------


## Patrick Hull

Glad someone else noticed the guy lurking in the background....looks like Nicolas Cage to me...perhaps a re-make of Bonnie and Clyde, the musical?

----------


## billkilpatrick

> here's a beaut...


i agree - great photo ... don't think the proverbial "thousand words" will be enough.

----------


## billkilpatrick

mandolin sisters from india:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3f5rSWpLhY

... be sure and check out their toes.

----------


## journeybear

[QUOTE=billkilpatrick;646181]mandolin sisters from india:
QUOTE]

I don't want to spoil anyone's fun, but those look more like octave guitars than mandolins. It's the six-string set-up that convinces me of this. My Hindi isn't good enough to understand the interview part.  :Wink:  Their website doesn't really address this issue. There is a page about the Indian Mandolin which is described as having _five_ strings, but theirs have _six_.  :Confused:  If they are tuned in fifths, I'll recant.

I like this description: "A stringed instrument, the mandolin has a deep, pear shaped body (like that of the ancient lute), a sounding board and a fretted neck. Its tinkling notes are produced by rapidly twanging the strings with a plectrum or pick." I would like you all now to try twanging your strings rapidly, and produce tinkling notes.  :Disbelief:  Alright, maybe not at the first attempt, but set a goal for yourself to eventually do this.  :Mandosmiley:  This seems like an editor's effort to include as much info as possible with an economy of words, while losing sight of true meaning.

Not that this video isn't enjoyable in its own right. And that Sreeusha is a monster! Or is it Sireesha?   :Smile:  Their ability to play long passages in perfect unison is impressive. I'm curious about the mike pointed at the small speaker. Do you think that is where the drone is coming from?

----------


## Bill Snyder

From the Mandolin Sisters site 

Indian Mandolin 

Gamakas (graces), one would agree without doubt, are quite essential to Carnatic music. The presence of pairs of strings in the original mandolin design made it extremely difficult to render complex gamakas. The sustenance (the time period for which a note would be heard from the time the string is plucked) of the instrument, on the whole, was not sufficient enough to admit slow-tempo compositions .The Carnatic mandolin is an electric solid type mandolin. Five single strings are used instead of pairs .The mandolin is tuned to suit Carnatic music in the following way: 

String Number    Key/Scale to which tuned       Equivalent note in Carnatic Music
1                         C                                       Sa - Tara sthayi 
2                         G                                       Pa 
3                         C                                       Sa 
4                         G                                       Pa - Mandra sthayi 
5                         C                                       Sa - Mandra sthayi

Edit: That did not post correctly.

----------


## journeybear

I know, I saw that, but not having encountered Carnatic music before didn't understand it. If indeed the strings on a five-stringed instrument are tuned that way, in fourths as well as fifths, I'm inclined to say it is not a mandolin. Besides, they are playing six-stringed instruments, and these are also what are shown in all their photos.  :Confused: 

It  would be nice if they addressed these apparent inconsistencies on their website. But if they insist on calling themselves "Mandolin Sisters" they may well not wish to bring to conscious level any such grey areas.  :Confused:  Perhaps someone more familiar with how the term "mandolin" is applied in Oriental cultures can clear this up.

----------


## jefflester

> I know, I saw that, but not having encountered Carnatic music before didn't understand it. If indeed the strings on a five-stringed instrument are tuned that way, in fourths as well as fifths, I'm inclined to say it is not a mandolin. Besides, they are playing six-stringed instruments, and these are also what are shown in all their photos. 
> 
> It  would be nice if they addressed these apparent inconsistencies on their website. But if they insist on calling themselves "Mandolin Sisters" they may well not wish to bring to conscious level any such grey areas.  Perhaps someone more familiar with how the term "mandolin" is applied in Oriental cultures can clear this up.


Look at the actual number of strings, not the number of tuners on the peghead. They are 5 string instruments. We've had these discussions before about U. Srinivas as well. Maybe it's not really truly a "mandolin," but it's close enough to be treated as one on the Cafe.

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8537  (The instrument - with nice clear photos)
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ad.php?t=40165
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ad.php?t=21947
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ad.php?t=28068
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ad.php?t=25952

etc. just search "Srinivas"

----------


## mrmando

If Sam Bush can play slide in ADAD, or Andy Irvine can play in GDAD, or Bill Monroe can play "Get Up John" in whatevertuningthatwas, without having to come up with new names for their instruments...

The video linked above is down, but there are plenty more. Same instrumentation as Srinivas & Rajesh: two Sahmax emandos, ghatam, mridangam, and electronic tambura.

Practitioners and aficionados of Carnatic music don't appear to feel any need to explain or justify themselves or their choices to people whose outlook on music is inherently Western. You and I might think we know the "correct" tuning or number of strings for a mandolin, but those rules just don't apply in an entirely different system of music. "Music is a universal language"--that's a nice sentiment, but it's rather simplistic. 

Before the Neapolitan and Roman mandolins became the standard in Italy, there were other varieties of _mandolino_--Venetian, Milanese, Lombard--with differing tunings and numbers of strings. Go to the Vivaldi Museum in Venice and try the "that's not really a mandolin" routine with the curator ... and let me know the outcome.

----------


## Paul Kotapish

There have been several long and contentious threads about whether or not Carnatic musicians who call their instruments mandolins are playing actual mandolins, and the feelings ran pretty deep on both sides of the issue. 

Some of us agree with Martin that--like the guitar--there are now so enough variations on the shapes, forms, numbers of strings, and tunings of instruments that we all commonly call mandolins that the term can embrace the Carnatic variation, too. Others vehemently argue that they are toy guitars that should never be confused with mandolins.

Scholars differ, and none of the arguing seems to be persuading anyone on either side to change their opinions.

----------


## journeybear

> Look at the actual number of strings, not the number of tuners on the peghead. They are 5 string instruments. We've had these discussions before about U. Srinivas as well. Maybe it's not really truly a "mandolin," but it's close enough to be treated as one on the Cafe.


The video has been taken down, so I can't. As I recall, the quality wasn't such that I'd have been able to determine that positively. But owing to the number of links you offered, I'm willing to assume you are correct in this.




> If Sam Bush can play slide in ADAD, or Andy Irvine can play in GDAD, or Bill Monroe can play "Get Up John" in whatevertuningthatwas, without having to come up with new names for their instruments...


Good point. But these are occasional variants for specific songs, not the standard C-G-C-G-C tuning proposed for this instrument. My understanding is the standard modern mandolin tuning is in fifths, and this is one of its basic characteristics.




> Before the Neapolitan and Roman mandolins became the standard in Italy, there were other varieties of _mandolino_--Venetian, Milanese, Lombard--with differing tunings and numbers of strings. Go to the Vivaldi Museum in Venice and try the "that's not really a mandolin" routine with the curator ... and let me know the outcome.


Ummm, no, I think I can tell where that would take me ...  :Wink:  though I wouldn't mind visiting there someday. I'll just keep my mouth shut though ...  :Smile:  I think we've gotten far enough off-topic for long enough, and I apologize for my part in this.  :Redface:  I did learn something, though, so it's not all bad.

----------


## mrmando

> Good point. But these are occasional variants for specific songs,


Well, not in Andy Irvine's case ... 



> not the standard C-G-C-G-C tuning proposed for this instrument. My understanding is the standard modern mandolin tuning is in fifths, and this is one of its basic characteristics.


Straight fifths is the standard tuning for Western music; CGCGC is the standard tuning for Carnatic music. I don't see the Mandolin Sisters saying that bluegrass mandolin players really ought to tune in open C. (Although my boy Jason Harrod won the Merlefest bluegrass songwriting contest a few years ago with "When I Get Home," which he plays in ... gulp ... open C.) And I guess if you want to learn to play Carnatic music in GDAE, you're welcome to try, although Maestro Srinivas probably won't admit you to his school if you won't tune the way he says.

Anyway, the point is that a Western standard for tuning can't be expected to apply to a non-Western system of music, any more than we should expect Indian cricketers to adhere to the infield fly rule.

Niles H. has the most coherent argument for calling this a "miniature guitar in an altered tuning" -- but he would say that about ANY 5-string electric mandolin, whether it was tuned CGDAE, CGCGC, or EIEIO.

Check out the headstock in this photo of Sahmax mandolins; it's pretty clear what's going on with the strings and the extra tuner.

----------


## journeybear

> Niles H. has the most coherent argument for calling this a "miniature guitar in an altered tuning" -- but he would say that about ANY 5-string electric mandolin, whether it was tuned CGDAE, CGCGC, or EIEIO.


HA!!!  :Laughing: 




> Check out the headstock in this photo of Sahmax mandolins; it's pretty clear what's going on with the strings and the extra tuner.


Huh! Will you look at that? Extra tuner indeed - extra pickup too! I'm going to agree with Niles H. about these: they were built - ie intended - to be guitars, and have been adopted and adapted by Carnatic musicians for their purpose. Not even modified, beyond the bridge and nut. I'll bet it's a _lot_ less expensive to go this way than contract a builder to produce instruments specifically for Carnatic music.

Thanks for putting this up. A picture is worth a thousand words - as those viewing this thread will agree - especially when it's nice and clear. I really couldn't see much detail in the video.

----------


## journeybear

A few more of Haley Dykes, and her nice Weber - not "The" Weber.  :Wink:

----------


## mrmando

So as not to clutter this thread further with rehashes of the great Carnatic mandolin debate, I'm replying to journeybear here.

----------


## journeybear

> So as not to clutter this thread further with rehashes of the great Carnatic mandolin debate, I'm replying to journeybear here.


Thanks! But I think I've invested all the time and thought I want to on _that_ subject.  :Smile:  Moving on ...  :Popcorn:

----------


## mrmando

My long links-filled post somehow got lost, so I guess that's poetic justice. Never mind...

----------


## journeybear

> My long links-filled post somehow got lost, so I guess that's poetic justice. Never mind...


... or Karma ... the Mighty Carnak has spoken!  :Smile:

----------


## Django Fret

> My long links-filled post somehow got lost, so I guess that's poetic justice. Never mind...


In true poetic justice for hijacking this thread with this subject, Mr. Mando, you should be required to watch this video of Fawzia Begum playing a Crafter electric/acoustic mandolin Chand Sifarish Fanaa: Electric Mandolin by Fawzia.

Hopefully getting this thread back on track, here are two pictures of Talitha Lupinacci from White Wire.

----------


## billkilpatrick

[QUOTE=Django Fret;647079]In true poetic justice for hijacking this thread with this subject, Mr. Mando, you should be required to watch this video of Fawzia Begum playing a [U]Crafter[/URL].

... you make it sound like punishment!  pushing her neil diamond covers aside (with a stick) ... fawzia rocks!!

----------


## journeybear

> ... here are two pictures of Talitha Lupinacci from White Wire.


Poor dear, stuck in a band with banjo and accordion. All they're missing is a set of bagpipes.  :Smile: 

Or maybe a musical saw ...  :Laughing:

----------


## Django Fret

[QUOTE=billkilpatrick;647082]


> In true poetic justice for hijacking this thread with this subject, Mr. Mando, you should be required to watch this video of Fawzia Begum playing a [U]Crafter[/URL].
> 
> ... you make it sound like punishment!  pushing her neil diamond covers aside (with a stick) ... fawzia rocks!!


BillKilpatrick, I don't think it would be the player that Mr. Mando would have a problem with only the mandolin she is playing!

----------


## journeybear

[QUOTE=Django Fret;647091]


> BillKilpatrick, I don't think it would be the player that Mr. Mando would have a problem with only the mandolin she is playing!


Well, now, in all due fairness, I also had a hand in the recent derailing of our train of thought. I believe Martin was actually arguing _including_ the instrument Carnatic musicians use in the definition of mandolin - or perhaps it was someone else's inclination to do so - and I was taking the converse viewpoint. Hopefully this discussion is either on a siding or has left the station. Glad we're back on track now. Hoping not to stoke the boiler of this engine, I will propose the assertion that Ms Begum is _indeed_ playing an eight-string double-strung instrument, therefore a mandolin.  :Mandosmiley: 

The music she likes to play is a whole 'nother something!  :Wink:

----------


## Django Fret

[QUOTE=journeybear;647106][QUOTE=Django Fret;647091]

Hoping not to stoke the boiler of this engine, I will propose the assertion that Ms Begum is _indeed_ playing an eight-string double-strung instrument, therefore a mandolin.  :Mandosmiley: 


Yes, indeed and so there is no doubt, here is a picture of the lovely Ms. Begum and her eight-string double-strung Crafter mandolin.

----------


## mrmando

I don't care for Crafters very much, but she makes it sound nice.

----------


## journeybear

> ... here is a picture of the lovely Ms. Begum and her eight-string double-strung Crafter mandolin.


Chacun à son goût!

----------


## journeybear

While searching through the Smithsonian Instution's website for any mandolins in their collection, on behalf 
of another thread (f-style as american icon) -there is but one, Orville Wright's bowlback, on loan from the 
San Diego Aerospace Museum - I found these artistic endeavors:

----------


## mandolooter

To quote Bill...she rocks! Different yes but not hard on my ears.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Milla, obamiconned...

----------


## billkilpatrick

was that meant to be "obamacloned?" ...

i know she poses with it but does anyone know if milla jovovich actually plays the mandolin?

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Were it a real verb, I think its past tense _would_ be obamiconned.  :Wink: 

She actually does play according to this older thread, but unfortunately many of the links in it are no longer valid.

----------


## billkilpatrick

thanks jim ... the english language appears to be unflappable.

i - for one - would LOVE! to hear what she sounds like.  any milla-MP3s out there?

----------


## journeybear

> thanks jim ... the english language appears to be unflappable.
> 
> i - for one - would LOVE! to hear what she sounds like.  any milla-MP3s out there?


From her official website:

"Milla performed live with Puscifer in Las Vegas on February 13, 2009 and will perform with them on April 4 and 5, 2009 at Club Nokia in Los Angeles, CA!" This is the most amateurish video I have ever seen on a famous person's website. True, I haven't gone to that many, but I find it hard to believe this is the best footage they could find. You may need to take Dramamine an hour before watching. The best thing about it? The little pink dress she's wearing. Oh, and zero mandolin content - she's just singing. 

I don't see any mention of mandolin.  :Disbelief:  There are _dozens_ of demos and clips going back years here and the more recent stuff is here. She seems to be very open to sharing her music. I am not going to sift through this for mandolin content - there are way too many songs, and based on what I've heard so far, I'm not optimistic there will be any MC, nor like what I will hear along the way. But if someone else wants to do so, knock yourself out! And let us know if you find any MC.

The best I could find is a brief interview segment with her and fashion designer Carmen Hawk, her partner in the Jovovich-Hawk fashion line, in which Carmen plays ukulele and Milla sings, "Has Anybody Seen My Gal?" Can't seem to embed it.

----------


## journeybear

> ... i know she poses with it but does anyone know if milla jovovich actually plays the mandolin?


Funny thing about that - as much as she poses with the mandolin, and uses it in her music, and as many references as there are to her playing it (this over-the-top customer review of her one and only album, 1994's "The Divine Comedy," for instance: "Wow, who could've guessed that Milla Jovovich was such an artistic, multi-talented individual! Not only can she model and act, she's a singer, wonderful mandolin player and composed all the lyrics of this delightful -11 track- masterpiece."), I haven't found _any_ pictures of her actually _playing_ it nor quotes from _her_ about playing it.

What I _have_ found are:

the musicians credited for playing mandolin on her album -
Geoffrey Richardson--acoustic guitar, bamboo flute, pennywhistle, mandolin, violin, viola, kalimba
Eric Bazilian--guitar, mandolin, hammered dulcimer, bouzouki 
Dean Parks--guitar, mandolin
(Eric is from The Hooters, of course);

Chris Brenner played keyboard, mandolin, and melodian in her touring band;

a charming excerpt from the LA Times' 1994 review of her album by James Ryan: "If she were an instrument, she'd be a mandolin. Or maybe a mandola. "It's a little deeper", explains Milla Jovovich ..."

the two pictures I'm posting here (I believe they've shown up here before, but since this subject has come up again, this is easier than making curious viewers search for them), one of which was recently and quite cleverly Obamiconned;

her actual name: Milica Natasha Jovovic;

and that's it. Hate to burst anyone's bubble, but it doesn't look too likely that she actually plays mandolin  :Frown:  - not in public anyway. If that were true, it would be a _lot_ easier to find something to support that assertion, and there would be more than just the four images that have been posted here.

She does pose well with it though.  :Smile:  Much as Fred Astaire viewed his job as making his dance partner look good, including a hat rack!

----------


## Michael Cameron

Little pink dress,little pink dress........ :Grin:

----------


## Django Fret

> Little pink dress,little pink dress........


You mean this one???

----------


## Michael Cameron

Whoa. 

That's the one.

Madame Butterfly? 

Didn't she play with "The Cocoons"?

She plays a Weber ,IIRC. Or, a Gibson with a Weber decal.

Saska?

----------


## Bill Snyder

Oh never mind.

----------


## Django Fret

[QUOTE=Michael Cameron;650450]Whoa. 

That's the one.

Madame Butterfly? 



Speaking of Butterfly, here are some of Maria Butterfly with a couple of her mandolins.

----------


## Michael Cameron

Well,she's Irish then.(?)

That's obviously a Weber(possibly with some sort of decal).

----------


## man dough nollij

> Well,she's Irish then.(?)
> 
> That's obviously a Weber(possibly with some sort of decal).


Looks like a Breedlove FF to me...

----------


## journeybear

> Madame Butterfly?


Is joke, yes? It's _Maria Butterly_. Irish lass now based in LA. Excerpt from her bio page:

Award winner Maria Butterly, originally from Laytown, Co Meath, songstress has been living in Los Angeles for several years and has just released her second album titled ‘Nashvillain Days’. Regarded as “one of Ireland’s most talented singer -songwriters” quotes Ireland AM (TV3) where she recently performed live, Maria has become a hit with the music press. Her original style of music is opening the door to a Celtic Country craze, the singer is influenced by the likes of Eva Cassidy and Joni Mitchell and Alison Krauss, hence her beautiful four octave vocal range and her highly skilled guitar & mandolin playing. She also recently appeared on RTE ‘Seoige & O’Shea’ tv show. Her acoustic album titled ‘Its Just Me’ which features seven tracks that Butterly self arranged, performed and produced received raving reviews by the Evening Herald quoting her songs ‘So Beautiful' and 'Shut Me Out ‘ as ‘Blockbusters!’

Good choices for influences. Wonder if there is a genuine Celtic Country craze in progress, and where ...  :Whistling:

----------


## Django Fret

> Is joke, yes? It's _Maria Butterly_. Wonder if there is a genuine Celtic Country craze in progress, and where ...



Not sure about where that location might be but if you are in Ireland and happen to be into Celtic Metal, check out Bluehorses and space-mandolin playing Lizzie Prendergast.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Looking at their website, it seems they are in fact Welsh, with Lizzie herself listing herself as a "Welsh/Irish gothess..." apparently....

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## jim simpson

Mandolin by E. James Combra spotted on Ebay. I suspect that the photo of the young lady is not the player/seller but I could be wrong.

----------


## Ransome

Not sure if this was posted, but I was reading on AmericanaRoots.com and came across some SXSW shots. One jumped out at me...



Carrie Rodriguez at Antones

----------


## journeybear

> ...came across some SXSW shots. One jumped out at me ...


Well, if you're new to the Café and trying to make a good impression and thought posting a picture of Carrie Rodriguez with her MandoBird was the way to go ... Well, you're right!  :Grin:  Very nice, and welcome to the Café!

As far as I'm concerned, she could be the "poster girl" for the MandoBird.

Here are a few more:

----------


## Keith Owen

Carrie is a fantastic singer and fiddler too.  If you get a chance to go see her, go!

----------


## journeybear

I missed her a couple of years ago when she was opening for Lucinda Williams. Did catch her on Austin City Limits a few months back. First time I ever saw her was in a video with Chip Taylor - the guy who wrote "Wild Thing" (incidentally, the opener the first time I saw Lucinda, keeping the crowd waiting while he stretched his set well over an hour  :Mad:  ) - called "Keep Your Hat On, Jenny. Here's a live duo version; they have the original video at CMT, which is a bit more fun, set in an Old West bordello.

----------


## journeybear

While searching for women other than Carrie Rodriguez playing mandolins,  :Smile:   I came upon some curious artistic renderings:

1) from the Po Lin monastery;

2) from the waxworks exhibit at Warwick Castle;

3) from a museum in Volterra, Italy, a mandolin carved from alabaster by Giorgio Pecchioni. It's got eight tuning pegs and even strings on it, but with that short poorly intonated fretboard and presumably unresonant top, it probably looks a lot nicer than it sounds.

----------


## journeybear

I also found another old-style mandolin combo. I wonder if that hairstyle is ever going to make a comeback?

----------


## Patrick Hull

Sort of has that Princess Leia thing going....

----------


## Django Fret

> I also found another old-style mandolin combo. I wonder if that hairstyle is ever going to make a comeback?


That picture was posted way back in #86 so I guess it did make a comeback after all.

Here are two pics of Kerry Claxon.

----------


## journeybear

> That picture was posted way back in #86 so I guess it did make a comeback after all.



Ouch!  :Redface:   :Laughing:   :Whistling: 

Here's a _modern_ mandolin quartet - the Catatonic Mandolin Quartet - and another ensemble, Any Old Time String Band. Didn't catch anyone's names, sorry ...  :Whistling:

----------


## chasray

http://photo.net/photodb/photo?photo_id=7211966

a girl with her weber

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

Awesome pictures! :Smile:

----------


## chasray

who is ollabelle?

http://photo.net/photodb/photo?photo_id=4828641

----------


## chasray

this is my favorite lady on the mando

http://photo.net/photodb/photo?photo_id=5756518

----------


## JEStanek

Ollabelle has a website!  Bluesey music. nice.  She plays mandola by the way.  She is Amy Helm.

Jamie

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Ollabelle has a website!  Bluesey music. nice.  She plays mandola by the way.  She is Amy Helm.
> 
> Jamie


And her Daddy is Levon Helm, she plays some on his latest CD, Dirt Farmer.

----------


## mrmando

Looks like she plays, among other things, a Rigel R200:

----------


## journeybear

I remember seeing the name Ollabelle about ten years ago, when I was writing for a music magazine in CT. I had the fortune to encounter Elena Skye, founder/leader of Demolition String Band, then based in NYC, now Hoboken. She is a former punk rocker turned country - quite something to see her belting out genuine country while wearing stilletos heels, fishnet stockings, and miniskirt - with a big voice that belies her petite frame. She plays guitar and mandolin, and Boo Reiners plays some fine twangy guitar and baritone guitar. 

I used to get gig notices and they kept mentioning Ollabelle - but I can't remember now if they meant the band or Olla Belle Reed, the inspiration for the band's name. What caught my attention with DSB, beside the aforementioned voice, dress, and musicianship, was their willingness to push the envelope while also keeping it real. The best example of this is their bluegrass version of my favorite Madonna song, "Like A Prayer." It is really slamming. Nice to see they're still at it after all this time, just got their fourth album out. That's NY's Rodeo Bar, where they play most often. I'm tickled to see they played at Grey Fox last year. Good for them! 

Glad to have my memory jogged. Good ol' Mandolin Café!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Django Fret

Here are a few of Delnora Reed from Blue Eyed Grass

----------


## JeffD

This from the Menton Musical Festival. Menton, France.

----------


## journeybear

Linda Eskin - Abigail Alfano - Lewi Tort (?)

More than that I do not know ...

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Framed next to my PC, from November, 1946, the exceptional talents of artist Alberto Vargas:

----------


## journeybear

I thought you meant _this_ Vargas oeuvre, but now I see it's February.

----------


## Paul Kotapish

> . . . Any Old Time String Band. Didn't catch anyone's names, sorry ...


Any Old Time String Band were one of the few revival string bands of the '70s and '80s that featured an all-women lineup. They were great then, and they all continue to play great music in new configurations. Every now they do a much-appreciated reunion show, which is where these photos were taken. They recorded two LPs--one for Arhoolie and one for Bay--available together on a reissue on Arhoolie.

The lineup was:

Kate Brislin - banjo, guitar & vocals, Susie Rothfield - fiddle & vocals, Sue Draheim - fiddle & vocals, Genny Haley - banjo, guitar & vocals, Barbara Montoro - bass (1978 session), Valerie Mindel - bass & guitar (1980 session) 

That's Valerie on the mandolin in the photos above (and Steven Strauss-not Barbara Montoro--on bass).

----------


## Django Fret

Hannah Blaylock and Lost & Found's Cherrill Green with her mandolins.

----------


## journeybear

La mademoiselle de Menton looks so serious, I thought I would share some other serious looking players.  :Frown: 

Clearly to some people music is not all fun and games. It takes dedication and concentration. Still, I hope they are enjoying themselves!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Bertram Henze

> La mademoiselle de Menton looks so serious, I thought I would share some other serious looking players. 
> 
> Clearly to some people music is not all fun and games. It takes dedication and concentration. Still, I hope they are enjoying themselves!


As the Romans said: per aspera ad astra (through rough times to the stars). Concentration distorts the nicest people's faces. On most occasions, they smile when it's over.

I am said to scowl at people while playing - photos seem to confirm this... :Whistling: 

Bertram

----------


## journeybear

Stretching the limits of this thread a bit - this is a woman with a mandolinist - but since it's Joan Baez it seemed noteworthy.

As the writer says: As local legend has it, Joan Baez once lived over the carousel in the hippodrome, and lo and behold, there she was, back at her old stomping grounds sharing how she and her friends, more often than not, would sleep in bean bag chairs.

I am trying to picture where in that building she would be living, but it's a good story anyway.

----------


## journeybear

Some more paintings:

1) Young Woman With A Mandolin - Vekoslav Karas
---That is the deepest bowl on a bowlback I've ever seen. Imagine the sustain ...

2) Woman With Mandolin - Georges Braque
---I swear there are a woman and a mandolin in there ... somewhere ...

3) Woman With Mandolin - Auguste Renoir - Cigarette Case ID Holder Wallet
---This painting had been posted earlier in this thread, but now it is available at amazon as a cigarette case etc, for only $9.99.

You can also get a Woman With Mandolin - Pablo Picasso - Cigarette Case and Woman With Mandolin - Pablo Picasso - MOUSE PAD, each for only $9.99, but the artwork is just a bit too representational for this forum.

----------


## billhay4

Journeybear,
Are you sure that's a mandolin with Joan Baez? If so, it's the biggest one I've ever seen (or the smallest mandolinist).
Bill

----------


## journeybear

> Are you sure that's a mandolin with Joan Baez? If so, it's the biggest one I've ever seen (or the smallest mandolinist).


Ha! Trick photography!  :Laughing: 

No, that would be a left-handed octave mandolin, or maybe mandocello. Sure is a whopper, and a beaut.  :Mandosmiley: 

BTW, I believe that is her son playing the _cajon_ in the back.

----------


## Duc Vu

> Some more paintings:
> 
> 
> 2) Woman With Mandolin - Georges Braque
> ---I swear there are a woman and a mandolin in there ... somewhere ...


 Don't you see it's a Gibson 3-pointer? :Laughing: 

A couple more from Braque:

----------


## mandomania7923

Rebecca Lovell. Be sure to welcome her and her sisters back from Their European tour if you are at merlefest, they are playing all the days :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

Rebecca Lovell is one of the most photogenic mandolinists featured on this thread.

----------


## Chris Keth

> Rebecca Lovell is one of the most photogenic mandolinists featured on this thread.


I'll say. :Redface:

----------


## mandomania7923

And one heck of a mandolin player too. With her and Sierra in the mandolin world's hands we don't have to worry about the next generation as much. 

P.S. If you haven't heard Rebecca, Check her out at merlefest. She is playing all four days with her band the lovell sisters.

----------


## journeybear

> And one heck of a mandolin player too. With her and Sierra in the mandolin world's hands we don't have to worry about the next generation as much.


Absolutely! What I find intriguing about her is how different her own music is from the more traditional music she plays in The Lovell Sisters. She clearly is interested in exploring the instruments possibilities beyond traditional bluegrass. Check out their myspace pages to hear what I mean.

Also, her fingers.  :Smile:  I wish _I_ had long skinny fingers like hers! Someday I hope to see them fly along the fretboard ...  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## D.E.Williams

Wow, that's one _really_ pretty, er, mandolin.

 :Disbelief: 

 :Redface:

----------


## JEStanek

Duffinately.

Jamie

----------


## mandomania7923

Are we gonna have a lovell picture war Journey Bear?

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

The Mandolin Sisters M.Sreeusha and M.Sireesha...

----------


## John Flynn

> The Mandolin Sisters M.Sreeusha and M.Sireesha...


Those look like Shrinivas Signature Models they're playing! Is that the only electric mandolin available in India?  :Cool:

----------


## journeybear

> Are we gonna have a lovell picture war Journey Bear?



Nope. I prefer to think of it as an homage.  :Grin:  And the more, the merrier!

----------


## mrmando

> Is that the only electric mandolin available in India?


Nope:

----------


## mandomania7923

fun!

----------


## journeybear

Hey - no repeatsies!!! Especially pics I've already posted! More is merrier only if it's more - capisce?

----------


## Django Fret

I don't believe any of these have been posted after a quick perusal of the "search this thread" feature.  Here are two more and I think that Rebecca has passed Sharon Gilchrist for the "most posted woman with a mandolin" in this thread.

----------


## journeybear

> ... I think that Rebecca has passed Sharon Gilchrist for the "most posted woman with a mandolin" in this thread.


Wouldn't be surprised. Though now I expect Gilchrist fans to respond. And then while these two camps are going back and forth, the Rhonda Vincent Legion will rebound!

----------


## mandomania7923

One more

----------


## Jill McAuley

Oops, her last name's not Lovell, but she is a gal who plays mandolin....
Here's a few pix of Jennifer Daunt, mandolin player with Portland, OR. band Axton Kincaid.

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## journeybear

> Oops, her last name's not Lovell, but she is a gal who plays mandolin....


Ha! It is to laugh - and so I do ...  :Laughing:  Another county heard from - and a good thing too.  :Smile: 

Of course there are more mandolinists than Rebecca, and even more Lovells than she, but the Sisters are indeed quite Lovell-y ... OK, quite enough of that!  :Grin: 

Speaking of which ... Someone mentioned their appearance at Merlefest, so here's a bit of that. Sorry about the scale on the long shot of Mando Mania, but I'm sure many will still be able to identify some of the participants. And posing with another well-known mandolinist and occasional bassist, John Paul Jones. Funny how they keep lining up Rebecca, Jessica, Megan, left to right.

And I'm going to try and shift my focus to include others, really! There are so many, as this thread has proven.

----------


## journeybear

Spending so much time focusing on the players, it's easy to forget about the instruments. I came across this step-by-step photographic record of the processes involved in building a mandolin for Rebecca Lovell of The Lovell Sisters. Of course it doesn't show every step, but it's very instructive especially for those of us (myself included) who have never seen the craftsmanship that goes into creating the magic. And the final result is truly beautiful.

Paul Duff builds a custom F-5 Mandolin for Rebecca Lovell - from Mandolin Central

page 1
page 2
page 3
page 4
page 5

----------


## journeybear

It's Sunday morning, time to spend some time with the kids.

Got your Sunday-go-to-meeting clothes on? Me neither.  :Smile:  The young lady in the first picture is participating in the annual Hart's Square "reenactment" in Catawba County NC. It's a private collection of over 60 reconstructed log cabins, open to the public once a year on the fourth Saturday of October, when craftsmen and artisans demonstrate the way of life in the 1840's. Her costume may be period but her mandolin is not. 

That's Leah in the middle. And I'm sure many recognize Sierra Hull.

----------


## billkilpatrick

> Spending so much time focusing on the players, it's easy to forget about the instruments. I came across this step-by-step photographic record of the processes involved in building a mandolin for Rebecca Lovell of The Lovell Sisters. Of course it doesn't show every step, but it's very instructive especially for those of us (myself included) who have never seen the craftsmanship that goes into creating the magic. And the final result is truly beautiful.
> 
> Paul Duff builds a custom F-5 Mandolin for Rebecca Lovell - from Mandolin Central
> 
> page 1
> page 2
> page 3
> page 4
> page 5


wouldn't it be great to have that coming at you ...  slowly-slowly ... day by day ... coming your way ...

MAS hurts - bill

----------


## journeybear

Bill, I think you've got the makings of a haiku there!

it's coming at you
slowly ... slowly ... day by day
MAS hurts so!

----------


## Dfyngravity

How about Cheyenne Kimball- Vocals/Mandolin for Gloriana. Mighty fine is all I can say.....

http://www.cmt.com/pictures/gloriana...st_photo.jhtml

http://www.cmt.com/pictures/gloriana...st_photo.jhtml

And she plays a righty upside down lefty....

----------


## journeybear

> How about Cheyenne Kimball- Vocals/Mandolin for Gloriana. Mighty fine is all I can say.....
> 
> And she plays a righty upside down lefty....


I thought you might be having a problem posting the pics so I've gone ahead and done that so everyone can see easily. Pretty good-looking band all around.

----------


## Michael Cameron

> How about Cheyenne Kimball- 
> 
> And she plays a righty upside down lefty....


...with a capo.

----------


## journeybear

A little bit more on Gloriana:

In the first photo, left to right:

Rachel Reinert - Vocals 
Tom Gossin - Vocals/Guitar 
Cheyenne Kimball - Vocals/Mandolin 
Mike Gossin - Vocals/Guitar 

The other two pics are from a gig at the ACM Awards in Las Vegas.

Influences: Fleetwood Mac, The Eagles, Keith Urban, Ryan Adams, Tom Petty, Sheryl Crow 
(kind of odd choices for a band that's trying to break into country)

They're on tour opening for Taylor Swift and Kellie Pickler. That would be aimed at a young crowd, I reckon!

----------


## Dfyngravity

Video of Gloriana

----------


## Mike Bunting

More Nashpop.

----------


## journeybear

> More Nashpop.


Mmm hmm. Seems so. More packaging than content.

'Course I've heard only two songs. But judging from that ...

----------


## journeybear

And now, for something completely different ...

Totally Gourdgeous, a colorful group from Australia. Penelope Swales makes these instruments from dried gourds. She plays mandolin but mostly guitar, mandolin duties being handled mostly by the fiddler, the rather tall fellow. She's barely squeezing the mandolin into the frame with her in #3. These instruments sound really nice; she has learned her craft well. I expect they must be a _lot_ of fun in concert.

----------


## John Rosett

Joni Mitchell with a mandocello.

----------


## journeybear

> Joni Mitchell with a mandocello.


Joni's first instrument was a baritone ukulele, so there's a precedent for her use of different instruments. She was probably the first major artist to use dulcimer on records. Sure, Mimi Fariña was there before her, but I said _major_ ...  :Smile:

----------


## barney 59

Mimi was kind- a major to me....

----------


## journeybear

> Mimi was kind- a major to me....


I understand - I liked Mimi - and Richard - a lot, and am very glad to have met her once ... but there's a difference between being a favorite and a major artist. Basic difference is the lack of blank stares and questions when you mention someone's name.  :Smile:  Still, those tend to be my favorites. Read my rant on this at my myspace page and see how many of those albums you recognize ...  :Whistling: 

More power to the obscure but great!!!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## JEStanek

> And now, for something completely different ...
> 
> Totally Gourdgeous, a colorful group from Australia. Penelope Swales makes these instruments from dried gourds. She plays mandolin but mostly guitar, mandolin duties being handled mostly by the fiddler, the rather tall fellow. She's barely squeezing the mandolin into the frame with her in #3. These instruments sound really nice; she has learned her craft well. I expect they must be a _lot_ of fun in concert.


Penelope is very entertaining and quite nice.  She got her gourd instrument making skills from her partner Jack Spira, of whom I'm a fan and caretaker of one of his mandolins.  My wife and I had lunch with Jack and Penelope when I picked up my mandolin in 2007.  She's doing good things in this world.

Jamie

----------


## journeybear

> Penelope is very entertaining and quite nice.  She got her gourd instrument making skills from her partner Jack Spira, of whom I'm a fan and caretaker of one of his mandolins.  My wife and I had lunch with Jack and Penelope when I picked up my mandolin in 2007.  She's doing good things in this world.
> 
> Jamie


I didn't know they'd been to the US. Or did you go there? How does that mandolin sound? If there ever was an obscure act that deserved to play at the Philadelphia Folk Festival, it's them. This band is built around such a great concept, and also execution. They would be phenomenal there.

I believe she is currently in the outback doing some environmental work (her website says: Penelope is currently doing volunteer work for Kimberly land council in Broome) so yes, she is indeed contributing, above and beyond her music, which is a wonderful contribution itself.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## billkilpatrick

fawzia, rockin' ...

----------


## Michael Gowell

Jeeze, I dunno about her music...she's doing these modest pick strokes and all this processed sound is coming from...somewhere.  At first I thought the sound was unconnected to the lady.  Just not my cup of tea, I guess.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Nancy Wilson...

----------


## JEStanek

Bill,
That was an interesting video.  A Djangolin looking mandolin with lots of fuzz effect and a tune that sounded more classical Italian bowlback than Eastern, to my ears.  It's so cool to see how wide a musical net the mandolin can cast.  Thanks.

Jamie

----------


## billkilpatrick

absolutely ... she's playing a crafter m-70 - making more music with it than i ever could.  in terms of the mandolin casting a wide net, check this out (sorry, the only woman here is holding the video - listen for her aspirated "wow" at the end):

----------


## JEStanek

Bill,
That's Diptanshu Roy who is also a Café member.  He's got a lot of Eastern and Western mandolin music under his belt posted on youtube.  He's not been active here lately but I keep up with him through other channels.

Jamie

----------


## Canuck

:Mandosmiley:

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

> Bill,
> That's Diptanshu Roy who is also a Café member.  He's got a lot of Eastern and Western mandolin music under his belt posted on youtube.  He's not been active here lately but I keep up with him through other channels.
> 
> Jamie



I love how he's nonchalantly looking out the window around 50 seconds in!  :Laughing:   I chat with him on myspace occasionally.  He's VERY good!

----------


## journeybear

Thanks for reminding us of Nancy Wilson. Not that she's well-known for playing mandolin, but she does a good job with it on Zep's "Battle Of Evermore," as seen above. Not too many pictures of her with it on the interweb, and the best one has already been posted here by the inimitable Django Fret, and over at emando, but here are a couple more, plus a portrait.

----------


## Django Fret

Wow, I've been called a lot of things before but never inimitable...

Here is another one of Nancy with her mandolin from the Heart Music Web site.

----------


## journeybear

> Wow, I've been called a lot of things before but never inimitable...


Well, then, it's about time!  :Smile:  You have a way of finding pics for this thread that none has equalled, surpassing even my earnest efforts in this regard.  I was stuck trying to find a word to express this - inimitable is a bit vague - but something had to be said. Tenacious? Persistent? Pitbullian?  :Disbelief:  Words failed. And I see now I was correct in my estimation - again you have succeeded in finding another photo of Nancy Wilson, which eluded my searching. I tip my hat to you!  :Cool:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Nancy also penned the soundtrack for Elizabethtown, and included a few nice mandolin tracks on it as well.

----------


## garyblanchard

I have been enjoying this thread. In the effort to find women playing mandolin you are not only showing that the mando is not purely a male-dominated instrument but you are also showing the variety of music that can be played on it. Thanks to everyone who has added to this discussion.

----------


## Django Fret

> In the effort to find women playing mandolin you are not only showing that the mando is not purely a male-dominated instrument but you are also showing the variety of music that can be played on it.


Ah, yes.  Both the mandolin and women are indeed wonderful creations and the combination of the two of them in the same image is truly amazing. 

Back to the subject of this thread's topic, here are some pictures of McKenzie Merchant and her band, Firefly

----------


## barney 59

Lorraine Duisit at Augusta Heritage Workshop with Jethro Burns 1983

----------


## journeybear

Gotta love festivals and workshops, bringing together talented artists with disparate styles.  :Mandosmiley:  

Imagine being in _that_ room - wow!

----------


## journeybear

Today's color: *GREEN*

1) Rhonda Vincent with _two_ fans - note T-shirt in back
2) Sierra Hull at Merlefest
3) The Lovell Sisters, Rebecca in green

----------


## Django Fret

[QUOTE=journeybear;659231]Today's color: *GREEN*

In that case, here are Kimi Hughes from MerryWives, and singer/songwriter Angela Easterling and Pooka's Karin Tuffield.

----------


## journeybear

*inimitable!*

----------


## Django Fret

[QUOTE=journeybear;659231]Today's color: *GREEN*


And we shouldn't overlook Kathleen Swadling, Katie Renton plus a lovely Green-themed lady from years gone by.

----------


## journeybear

Rhonda Vincent, Terri Hendrix (with Lloyd Maines), and a young lady named Ashley.

----------


## journeybear

Going artistic ...

A metal sculpture of the owner (I believe) of the _other_ Mandolin Cafe, in Tacoma WA. Note green background.

An alabastrite rendering of a clown with mandolin - gender undetermined, 50% chance of being OT

A poster print from 1891 - Mother Teaching Child To Play Mandolin - a twofer!

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Not just a pretty face on this one. Megan Murphy can lay it down. 




For some reason I can never see YouTube vids I post, so here's the URL--

www.youtube.com/watch?v=RREvdz--5fM

----------


## JEStanek

Steve's video.

In the You Tube box just paste in the video identifier from the url. RREvdz--5fM

Jamie

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Oh...well, there's a DUH moment for me then.

----------


## Bill Snyder

> ...
> A poster print from 1891 - Mother Teaching Child To Play Mandolin - a twofer!


A twofer indeed. It appears to me the "mandolin" has two strings.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

> A twofer indeed. It appears to me the "mandolin" has two strings.


Ha!  :Laughing:  That's quite true. I've noticed this a lot - artistic representations of mandolins are very often inaccurate about the most basic characteristics of the instrument. I find this quite baffling.  :Confused:  It's as if artists find the general shape of the instrument pleasing or intriguing but couldn't care less about the details.  :Disbelief:  I don't know if any other instrument has received such rough treatment at the hands of artists.

In this case at least the artist did match up the number of strings with the number of tuning pegs. But the relative proportions of the body and neck, the rounded shape of the fretless neck, the lack of a soundhole - all these make me wonder whether the artist had ever even seen a mandolin. Then again, if the little girl is enjoying herself that much with this odd instrument, imagine what she will do with a real mandolin!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

A little bit more of Megan Murphy. Megan Murphy and Yankee Bluegrass are a family band from Glouster Ohio, in the southeastern part of the state. That's Dusty on guitar and Elaine on bass. Megan started on violin at 5, picked up her first mandolin (a Kentucky F5) at 10, and has been wowing 'em ever since. She won a bluegrass scholarship to college, and augments her income with mandolin lessons. Very cool!  :Cool:   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Karen Ennis, of Newfoundland trad duo _Ennis_, as well as of the trio _The Ennis Sisters_, who have shared the stage with the Chieftans among others.

----------


## Michael Cameron

> More Nashpop.


I liked the movie"Wild at Heart".(Nicholas Cage,*Laura Dern*,Willam Dafoe)

Laura Dern is white hot in the movie...that's all I have to say about that. :Disbelief: 

Laura Dern doesn't play mando AFAIK.

----------


## journeybear

Sierra Hull, Leslie King, Carol Young of Greencards

----------


## Tom C

I got one of those scary clowns as a present. I almost dropped it when I saw the thing. I've seen them before and never would have gotten it for myself.

----------


## journeybear

> I got one of those scary clowns as a present. I almost dropped it when I saw the thing. I've seen them before and never would have gotten it for myself.


At least it didn't make you give up the mandolin. Drop the clown - save the mandolin!  :Grin:

----------


## Django Fret

A nice picture of Marilyn Mair along with some members of the Dayton Mandolin Orchestra.  Read all about it at this event at post.

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

> A nice picture of Marilyn Mair along with some members of the Dayton Mandolin Orchestra.  Read all about it at this event at post.


Isn't that our Yvonne on the right end?

----------


## journeybear

Yes, it is ... hence the link ...  :Smile:  

More of the DMO, through the years. Yvonne tends to stand out, even when sitting down ...  :Grin:

----------


## journeybear

I remembered about Annie Raines a couple of days ago. She's better known for her harmonica playing, both in the duo Paul Rishell & Annie Raines, as well as with John Sebastian et al in The J Band, but she also plays mandolin.

1) Hometown gig - Raines with Rishell and her Rigel
2) With another nice F model
3) OK, she's playing harp in this one, with Sebastian on banjo (!) and Yank Rachel on mandolin, at BB King's in April 1996

----------


## Wesley

I LOVE Paul Rishell & Annie Raines. They're wonderful. I just wish their CD's were easier to find.

----------


## mandolooter

All American Bluegrass girl!

----------


## journeybear

> I LOVE Paul Rishell & Annie Raines. They're wonderful. I just wish their CD's were easier to find.


I know whatcha mean. That's how it is with independent musicians. Try their website here

http://www.paulandannie.com/content/store.php

for both CDs and track downloads.

Sorry - no MC, but Annie at her best. Also love that Res-O-Phonic guitar! BTW, that's them all dressed up for a First Night gig.

----------


## kestrel

Mandolin content, if I did it correctly.

Really great sound!

Gene

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

[QUOTE=journeybear;663203]Yes, it is ... hence the link ...  :Smile:  QUOTE]

It's amazing how many details you miss when you're skimming!  :Redface:

----------


## journeybear

'Tis true. The embedded link function is very nice but a bit subtle, and one can easily miss the change in color if one isn't careful!  :Wink:

----------


## Django Fret

A few of Holly Hughes of "Breakin' Strings".

----------


## journeybear

More pics of Caterina Lichtenberg, with:

1) Mike Marshall;
2) Mirko Schrader;
3) Mirko Schrader and Silke Lisko, in a trio called TrioMiSu (tiramisu for the ears, I'm sure  :Smile:  ). Those are soprano lutes, sorry ...  :Whistling:

----------


## journeybear

Happened across a few more photos of Charlotte Carrivick and Rhonda, her Peceny F5 ...  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## kristallyn

I like sierra hull
nice pictures in this topic :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

Why, thank you! We do try ...  :Wink: 

And welcome to the Café! Nice photo.

Some more of Sierra ... two with Cory Walker (one from what looks like a trip to Japan), and one on guitar.

----------


## kristallyn

thank you for the welcome :Smile: 
and great pictures of sierra

----------


## GRW3

Wednesday, June 10th, Sarah Jarosz CD Release, Song Up in Her Head, at Cactus Cafe, UT campus, $10.00/ door, 8 PM

This is a nice intimate venue. Sarah is a real talent. Mando is her primary instrument but I think she can play anything. I first met her years ago when her mama would bring her to the local jams. She was a great player even then. I wouldn't call her precocious though as I always associate that word with pushy little snots that deserve a different word that does not suit social decorum. Sarah was very nice and very polite... and way better than the rest of us.

----------


## kristallyn

:Smile: 
me, woman with mandolin :Smile:

----------


## Django Fret

OK, the thread says Women with Mandolins, but not that they are actually have to be playing them.  Here are three that would fit that description:

#1_<Sorry; family show. Picture removed by Moderator>_

#2 Another that is attributed to being Jane Buffet (but is that just a photoshop picture or really Jimmy Buffet's wife with another strategically placed mandola)?  Maybe JB can help us out here...

#3 _<Sorry; family show. Picture removed by Moderator>_

----------


## journeybear

> Another that is attributed to being Jane Buffet (but is that just a photoshop picture or really Jimmy Buffet's wife with another strategically placed mandola)?  Maybe JB can help us out here...


Which JB? Jane? Jimmy? Moi???  :Confused:  I think Jimmy would say "There Is Something so Feminine About A Mandolin" and leave it at that.  :Laughing:  I'm going to say that looks pretty photoshoppy to me ...  :Whistling:

----------


## Wesley

I'm not so sure the instrument on the far left is a mandolin at all. It looks like it has a fifth string. Like it's one of those wood bodied banjo type things. And there's probably an actual technical term for "wood bodied banjo type things".

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> OK, the thread says Women with Mandolins, but not that they are actually have to be playing them.  Here are three that would fit that description:....


Guys, this is a family forum and I'd hate to see a thread that has been running for years locked down.

----------


## CES

A banjola, perhaps?  I think Gold Tone makes one currently...

----------


## JeffD

> I'm not so sure the instrument on the far left is a mandolin at all. It looks like it has a fifth string. Like it's one of those wood bodied banjo type things. And there's probably an actual technical term for "wood bodied banjo type things".


I think its called a manjo.

----------


## Arto

The exhibition booklet Ring the Banjar! by Robert Lloyd Webb calls this instrument "mandoline-banjo" (wooden instrument with mandolin body, bowlback or flatback, and 5-string banjo neck). I suppose the invention never got to be popular unlike the vice-versa instrument with banjo body and mandolin neck with eight strings.

----------


## D.E.Williams

Dang.  Is there such a thing as Buffet Envy?  Nevermind.  Sorry...

----------


## billkilpatrick

whoever ... whatever ... transgressions have been committed, all i can say is - shame on you.  say 5 hail whatevers and contemplate this:

----------


## JEStanek

Hey, that's Jim McDaniel (or at least a previous avatar of him)!

Jamie

----------


## Django Fret

> Guys, this is a family forum and I'd hate to see a thread that has been running for years locked down.


Wow!  I apologize if those two pictures were inappropriate for the forum and didn't think they were or I wouldn't have posted them.  I would also hate to have this thread locked down after all this time.  Sorry about that Mike.

----------


## journeybear

> The exhibition booklet Ring the Banjar! by Robert Lloyd Webb calls this instrument "mandoline-banjo" (wooden instrument with mandolin body, bowlback or flatback, and 5-string banjo neck). I suppose the invention never got to be popular unlike the vice-versa instrument with banjo body and mandolin neck with eight strings.



Really!?! My understanding is a mandolin-banjo - aka banjolin - is a banjo body and mandolin neck. I'm confused ...  :Confused:  ... or perhaps  Mr. Webb is ...  :Whistling:  I dunno - seems to me that distinctive body, circular with stretched drum head, would be the defining characteristic, at least for modern instruments. But what do I know? I've only owned two of 'em - good for upbeat jug band songs.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## billkilpatrick

chaste ... very chaste photos of the instruments in question:

- first is a manjo, courtesy of the 12 fret
- second is a banjola, courtesy of eldery
- third is a banjolin, taken from wikipedia

- bill (nude from the neck up)

----------


## Django Fret

Based on these pictures, the one in question sure looked like a banjola to me.  Getting back to the topic of Women WITH Mandolins, here is one of Hayley Moyses and a mandolin b@njo.

----------


## journeybear

> ... Getting back to the topic of Women WITH Mandolins, here is one of Hayley Moyses and a mandolin b@njo.


Never seen one with single strings before. Both of mine had eight, and rang and rang like all get out. The first one was like this, some well-known mfr whose name escapes me (Vega?), with plastic head, and was awfully loud, but worked well in the jug band. Traded it for a nice old one with smaller diameter body and skin head, with a quieter, even sweeter tone. Brought it in to my luthier's for skin replacement, found it needed some work - much more costly than it cost - and has sat in his basement ever since. One of these days ...  :Whistling: 

Here are a banjolin and mandolin duo, and a pic of a Bulgarian banjolinist busking. The caption for the third image reads: chup chungvoi ban jolin shin dep. If I ever translate that I'll let you know.

If you go here you will see a delightful pic of some young Aussie ladies on a spree in 1939, one playing a banjolin like my second one. Also at flicker: The Banjolin and it's creator, Ed. though these are what we seem to be calling banjolas.




> chaste ... very chaste photos of the instruments in question:
> 
> - bill (nude from the neck up)


Thanks Bill for the pictorial evidence. I get it now, now I see. Now please go cover up _all_ potentially offensive areas!  :Smile:

----------


## Tim

Am I the only one who has attended a show only because of this thread?  I'd never heard of Red Molly before this thread (several pages back) but when I saw them listed on the schedule at a local venue, I bought tickets.  No mandolin on the stage that night.

----------


## Django Fret

> I'd never heard of Red Molly before this thread (several pages back) but when I saw them listed on the schedule at a local venue, I bought tickets.  No mandolin on the stage that night.


As a small consolation, here is a small picture of Carolann Solebello of Red Molly.  I haven't bought a ticket yet, but probably would if any came into the local area.  I had no idea that so many women played mandolin until this thread came along.

----------


## JeffD

> Really!?! My understanding is a mandolin-banjo - aka banjolin - is a banjo body and mandolin neck. I'm confused ...  ... :



The way I learned it: a banjolin is a banjo body and a mandolin neck and strings. A manjo is a banjo neck and strings on a solid mandolin like body.

Who knew?  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ken Berner

Be assured that a mandolin banjo will have eight strings. If the likewise small instrument has only four strings, it might be a banjo uke; five strings it might be a banjeurine.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

If this shot by Bryan Peterson at corbis.com had a title, it should be "Joy"...

(There are no details at corbis about the photo or model, other than it is a "royalty free" image.)

----------


## Patrick Hull

Would "Red Molly" be an homage to the lass of the same name in the song "1952 Vincent Black Lightning?"

----------


## journeybear

Very likely, though there's no mention at their website, nor does the song appear on their albums. Then again, I've often wondered whether RT's character was a reference to some other character ... And FWIW, they formed after jamming together at Falcon Ridge 2004, and it was at Falcon Ridge in ~1995 that I first heard that great song, done by Greg Brown. As I said, FWIW ...  :Wink: 

Looking through the photos at their webiste it looks like she plays guitar most of the time. If you go to her website there's a clip of a song she wrote called "Papa's Mandolin."

----------


## Neil Gladd

> Am I the only one who has attended a show only because of this thread?


Nope, this thread got me to a Beth Patterson show a few months ago. Fantastic!!!

----------


## Randi Gormley

if you really are interested in where Red Molly got its name, i can probably find out fairly quickly. I work with Abby Gardner's mom (who broke her arm a couple weeks ago and has been away from work, but ought to be back soon).

----------


## Keith Wallen

Here is one of Honey Brassfield. Great singer, songwriter, and mandolin player. Got to jam with her last weekend and had a blast. I put a link to her myspace site. I don't think she posts here but I will mention it next time. 

http://www.myspace.com/honeybrassfieldandmidnightstorm

----------


## journeybear

> if you really are interested in where Red Molly got its name, i can probably find out fairly quickly....


Inquiring minds _want_ to know! Information beats speculation.   :Wink:  Though for sheer entertainment value, speculation is hard to beat!  :Laughing:

----------


## journeybear

Yet another young phenom, Sarah Jarosz. Check her out at youtube jamming with Mike Marshall - outstanding!  :Mandosmiley: 

She's going to be on NPR's All Things Considered this weekend.

----------


## Phil Goodson

Re: Origin of name  "Red Molly"

From a question posted on Dixiestreams.com

"Did you get the name Red Molly from that Richard Thompson song?
Well, sorry to disappoint all you Richard Thompson fans, but no, we didnt. After we decided on the name, we realized the connection and are happy, since we really like Richard. But we arent a RT tribute band or anything. Actually, we got "Red" from "Red Dirt Girl", an album by Emmylou Harris (one of our favorites). The "Molly" came from a little girl we met on the subway who was sweet and wide-eyed and wonderful. Red is also a spunky color, so we like that!"

----------


## journeybear

Our own Gail Hester with a 1921 K4 mandocello; with husband Chuck and Bluegrass Bonnie; and some of her work. All I have left to say is, wow! Oh, and maybe - the family that picks together, sticks together!   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Randi Gormley

i see the question was answered (sorry, was away from the computer for a few days). they're a great group, aren't they?

----------


## Phil Goodson

Yep.   Tell Abby's mom that we think she did a good job!

----------


## pglasse

Choro mandolinist Nilze Carvalho, of Brazil.

----------


## billkilpatrick

listen - go slowly here ... there's something wrong with her eyes - but here's a lovely caprice played by sara from belgium:

----------


## John Flynn

Amy Ray of the Indigo Girls with a vintage Gibson. Saw them last week. She only played a couple of tunes on it and she basically strums it like a "little guitar" but it's always nice to see the instrument in front of a wider audience.

----------


## JEStanek

Bill, watching her other video's her eyes appear the same in them all.  She might be blind or have an eye muscle issue (her interests are listed as mandoline and ropeskipping).  She plays nicely.

Jamie

----------


## Sheryl McDonald

Here's one of me....

----------


## chip

What about your A5's?

----------


## mandozilla

> here's a lovely caprice played by sara from belgium:


Wow! She's good and what a stretch...I'm jealous  :Mad: ...I'll bet I can Play "Kentucky Mandolin" better than her though! Nanner, nanner, nanner!  :Laughing: 

 :Coffee:  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I think all of the women (Turid Jørgensen, Solveig Heilo, Marianne Sveen og Anne Marit Bergheim ) in Katzenjammer can play mandolin. They play domra, mandolin, ukes, guitars, banjos, even a balalaika bass.



This band is from Norway, and their first CD will be out in August 2009. Mandolin is a featured instrument, but they are NOT bluegrass. David Byrne (of Talking Heads fame) seems to be helping them break internationally.

Some video clips:





Larry

----------


## JEStanek

Larry I liked the second video a lot.  Thanks.  I bet they're a stitch live.

Jamie

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

That contrabass balalaika with the Cheshire Cat graphics is the coolest instrument I've seen for a while -- and that groove they have going on in _Ain't no thang_ is hot.

I also got a kick out of their instruments page: 
 
(And not too many artists still include a mellotron in their credits anymore.)

----------


## journeybear

Good find! These gals is ca-razy!!! I wholeheartedly agree with you Jim - that groove in "Ain't No Thang" is hot hot hot - a whole 'nother somethin' - and live, in a boat, recorded from - on shore? On board? Huh?  :Confused:  Outstanding! (And standing up in a boat ... :Disbelief: ) Katzenjammer, eh? Pussycat Dolls have got nothing on them! WOW!!!  :Mandosmiley:  This is the wildest, coolest, funnest group I've heard since ...  oh yeah, Totally Gourdgeous.

Apparently us Americans just missed them - they were at Bonnaroo last weekend, and that Mercury Lounge date was just this past Tuesday. They are flying in for a Fourth of July show at Milwaukee's Summerfest, then flying back to Norway. I'd like to have a word with their manager! Their CD is available online, if you can't wait for the international release.

There's a group that comes around here once or twice a year, rockabilly quartet from Russia called "Red Elvises," and the bass player plays one of these balalaika basses. But I don't know anybody who plays a trumpet/violin ...

----------


## journeybear

Here are some pics of the Katzenjammers in action. Looks like they switch around their instruments a lot!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

You can download the CD, Le Pop, at amazon, as well as one free track from that CD.

Caution: there are several artists with similar names at amazon, so make sure you hunt for Katzenjammer, _not_ DJ Katzenjammer, The Katzenjammers, or Katzenjammer Kabaret -- although the latter, a Souxie-esque band from France, is pretty cool.

----------


## journeybear

Thanks for the tip! And it's true - there are Katzenjammers, and then there are Katzenjammers. We're talking about the quartet from Norway, not the piano-playing duo from England.  :Wink: 

BTW, on the studio version, the lead on "Ain't No Thang" is played on banjo, not mandolin - yet another reason I like the live version ...  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## JEStanek

The trumpet violin or Stroh Violin doesn't get much use anymore (other than recording onto wax cylinders) but there are a couple Café members who own and loan them...

Jamie

----------


## WireBoy

hey jim mcdaniel, where did you find the cool instruments page and those cool avatars.  i found lots of music videos but not those things...

eric

----------


## WireBoy

oops i just found it on larry shermans post
never mind.....

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Oh, I guess you weren't asking about _my_ avatar after all. <sniff>

(Just in case you were though, it is Marin Mersenne's circle of fifths, c. 1648.)

----------


## WireBoy

jim, circle of fifths is a very nice avator

----------


## journeybear

> hey jim mcdaniel, where did you find the cool instruments page ...


The instruments are from the Katzenjammers website  :Mandosmiley:  - not their myspace page.

----------


## man dough nollij

> Oh, I guess you weren't asking about _my_ avatar after all. <sniff>
> 
> (Just in case you were though, it is Marin Mersenne's circle of fifths, c. 1648.)



Here I thought it was the blueprints for a Death Star!

----------


## jefflester

> There's a group that comes around here once or twice a year, rockabilly quartet from Russia called "Red Elvises," and the bass player plays one of these balalaika basses.


They are Russians, but they are actually from L.A. I saw them on the Santa Monica 3rd Street Promenade back maybe 10-12 years ago.

----------


## mrmando

What? No Hardingfele? No nyckelharpa? If only Annbjorg Lien would sit in with Katzenjammer ... 

Eric Gorfain of the Section Quartet performs with a Stroh-violin now and then.

----------


## man dough nollij

> They are Russians, but they are actually from L.A. I saw them on the Santa Monica 3rd Street Promenade back maybe 10-12 years ago.


I've never seen them live, but it seems like they play a lot in Montana.

----------


## Keith Miller

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZgjA...eature=related
Lee Saterfield with Nancy Griffith

----------


## journeybear

Now there's a band! Maybe not flashy, but solid, in synch, with loads of talent ...  :Mandosmiley: 

Bumped into Pete & Maura Kennedy down here a couple of years ago - just being tourists. Really nice people, and a great duo.

Not finding any photos of Lee with mandolin, but here's an interesting one from a few years ago, a band shot with someone else on mandolin, someone well known in these parts ...

LOST IN THE SHUFFLE c. 1982 (Dusty Clampitt, Michael Maffeo, Mike Pearl, John McGann, Lee Satterfield)

----------


## Mark Walker

Don't see too many mandolin players fingerpicking their instruments like Nanci's mandolin player.   Very smooth performance of that song!  Thanks for sharing!

----------


## journeybear

There was a recent thread on this very subject with some interesting examples from some people you might recognize.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Keith Miller

Maura Kennedy "multi tasking"   :Laughing:  sorry could not resist
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAqim...om=PL&index=32

----------


## journeybear

Wow! All she needs is a grass skirt instead of the LBD. Like I tell so many people, folk music is fun!  :Laughing:  

Sorry no MC, but this is way too much fun to leave out.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## CES

Man, I can barely play and sing at the same time!!

----------


## Django Fret

Singer, songwriter and mandolin player Austin-based Charlie Faye.

----------


## journeybear

Oh - you mean Charlie Faye! Oberlin grad, originally from PA, spent a year in NY, now in Austin playing with her band Charlie Faye and The Total Sweethearts - _that_ Charlie Faye!

Sure seems to favor the banjolin in photos, but that's all right ...  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Django Fret

[QUOTE=journeybear;685230]Oh - you mean Charlie Faye! 

That is correct.  Not to be confused with Andrea Faye who played mandolin and some times bass with some mandolin player from Chicago named Yank something or other?  Or was it Andrea Yank or Yank Faye or Rachell Yank?  I'm sure someone on the Cafe will know...

----------


## Mike Bunting

[QUOTE=Django Fret;685643]


> Oh - you mean Charlie Faye! 
> 
> That is correct.  Not to be confused with Andrea Faye who played mandolin and some times bass with some mandolin player from Chicago named Yank something or other?  Or was it Andrea Yank or Yank Faye or Rachell Yank?  I'm sure someone on the Cafe will know...


And with The Uppity Blueswomen.

----------


## Django Fret

[QUOTE=Mike Bunting;685645]


> And with The Uppity Blueswomen.


Yes, but only since 1992 so it may be before Yank passed on...

----------


## journeybear

Yank died in 1997, if that helps the timeline. And Andra Faye did indeed join Saffire in 1992, relacing Earlene Lewis. Of course, her playing with the one need not have precluded playing with the other. 

By the way, if anyone has some time and info about Yank Rachell, please forward it to me so I can spruce up his page or register with wikipedia and do it yourself. It is woefully lacking, maybe 125 words in all.  :Disbelief:  Johnny Young's page could use some work too.

Here's Yank sharing the cover of Mandolin World News with Lorraine Duisit and her mandola, many years ago.

----------


## Django Fret

> Yank died in 1997, if that helps the timeline.


I guess its a good idea to double check some of the things you read on the Web...  

Almost the same spelling but playing a completely different type of music, here are a few of Rachel Gouin with her band East of Gatineau.

----------


## Linda Binder

Lots of Brazilian music activity for me lately!  Here I am with a new trio I'm playing with in Milwaukee, Toco Rio.  We just have a couple private parties booked for this month. Another new group for me is Chicago Choro performing July 12 in Wilmette, IL at CJ Arthur's.  I'm continuing to play with Chicago's 10 piece Orquestra de Samba, performing July 16 and 19 at outdoor festivals in Evanston, and playing with guitarist Paulinho Garcia on a few gigs this fall. My bandolim is happy with all this choro action!

----------


## journeybear

Hi linda

Thanks for piping up. It's been a while since a member threw her hat into this ring - and there are plenty, I'm sure. Of course, with all us silly people hereabouts, I can't blame them for being reluctant.  :Wink: 

So - Milwaukee, eh? In case you hadn't heard, Katzenjammer is flying _all the way_ from Norway just to play at Summerfest today, 3PM and 6PM, then flying _all the way_ back. More info on them here and here. I know _I'd_ go if I were that close! Then again, you're probably parking there right now and won't see this till later.  :Smile:  Enjoy!

Here they are, busking (for fun, profit, or both) at this year's SXSW, this year's Sundown Festival, and last year's Kartfestivalen.

----------


## GRW3

Sarah Jarosz's new album _Song Up In Her Head_ is available on ITunes for $8. That's a deal, no mater how you look at it.

As Scott pointed out in his blog, this is one of the most read threads on the Cafe. If 'Women with Mandolins' want to promote their efforts here, God bless them. It only makes sense to market to the favorably disposed.

----------


## Linda Binder

I LOVE Katzenjammer!  I"ve been listening to their CD Le Pop while out on bike rides.  I didn't get to Summerfest today as the whole day was charted out in advance, darn it.  I'm sure they were great.

----------


## Linda Binder

The last time I was on this thread was page 1,Post #24!  I'll wait another 60 or 70 pages and post again.   :Smile: 
Happy 4th of July!

----------


## journeybear

> ... I'll wait another 60 or 70 pages and post again.


Ha!!! Don't be any stranger.  :Wink:  Very cool photo. Was that from a trip to Bulgaria? Wow! Nice bowlback.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Linda Binder

Thanks! No, not Bulgaria, but the picture was posted here by my friend Plamen Ivanov who is a fine mandolinist from Bulgaria.  The mandolin is a modern bowlback made by Gabriele Pandini, an Italian maker.  The photo was taken at a Milwaukee bank where my viola playing friend Kory and I were hired to play classical music for people who came to see the bank's holiday display. A prominent part of the display was robot penguins emerging from a space ship, which is right behind us in the picture... Nothing says the holidays quite like robot space penguins.

----------


## journeybear

Except maybe zombie or vampire robot space penguins.  :Laughing:

----------


## journeybear

OK, some more of Katzenjammer, then moving on ...  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mandopete

That's gotta be the biggest, triangle-shaped mandolin I've ever seen Boris!

 :Laughing:

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

Heres one :Smile:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Amanda Barrett of the Ditty Bops:

----------


## JEStanek

Love the Ditty Bops.  Collings and a Batwing!

Jamie

----------


## journeybear

> Heres one


Do you have any idea who this is with the EM-150? Because that sure looks like Donna Fargo to me ...

Oh, I see - it's a CD, not a magazine. Could be anyone. Never mind ...  :Whistling: 

Not a bad lineup, though:

1. Royal Princess Two Step 
2. Angus Campbell 
3. Crystal Waltz 
4. Cherry Pink And Apple Blossom White 
5. Pinetree Jig 
6. Waltzing Through The Leaves 
7. Blue Spanish Eyes 
8. Honey Harbor Two Step 
9. San Antonio Rose 
10. Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain 
11. No Letter Today 
12. Tennessee Waltz 
13. Mexicali Rose 
14. St. Louis Blues 
15. In A Little Spanish Town 
16. Nobody's Darling But Mine

----------


## Gene Bragg

I dont know how to post the video but Abby Dewald of the Ditty Bops plays what looks like a Webern f5 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQfwudBuY9s

----------


## Gene Bragg

I made a booboo and said Abby and it was Amanda. But trust me the vid is great it was from Craig Ferguson show. My bad!

----------


## journeybear

FYI: To embed, copy the string of code so indicated, go back to the Café (having two windows open really helps) click the youtube icon above the message pane, paste that code where indicated, click ok, and bang zoom there you go. If you've done it right you'll see a paragraph's worth of code with YOUTUBE at beginning and end. Doublecheck with preview, if you wish. 



PS: Yep - Amanda. Somewhere in my video archives I've got a few of their talk show appearances. Delightful. I think this was from January 2005, and they had also just been on Conan that New Year's Eve. I'd like to see them someday. I'd like to see them on Austin City Limits or Soundstage someday! Instead of ______________ [fill in with your axe to grind example of recent featured artists]

----------


## man dough nollij

I'm pretty sure the mandolin player is Amanda Barrett. If she ever gets sick of music, she could be a supermodel. Stunning.

----------


## Bill Snyder

I don't really think that looks much like Donna Fargo.

----------


## journeybear

I don't know what she looks like now; I meant Donna Fargo from back in her heyday 35 years ago ... You really don't think there's a resemblance?

Anyway, who cares? I already owned up to the error in my original post:  < Oh, I see - it's a CD, not a magazine. Could be anyone. Never mind ...  :Whistling:  > Why bring it up again?

----------


## Bill Snyder

Yeah. I know. I remember what she looked like and googled images of her. I don't think they look much alike.
Obviously YMMV and I could be all wet (but I don't think so).  :Smile:

----------


## man dough nollij

I can't get enough of this stuff.

----------


## journeybear

Well, no biggie. But if I find any pics of her with a mandolin, I'll be sure to post them!   :Laughing:

----------


## Jim Garber

> I can't get enough of this stuff.


Lee, that is great... I will buy their album from iTunes. great stuff, high energy. Hey even a mandolin and a bass balalaika in there. Amazing!! These folks are Norwegian?

----------


## journeybear

Yep! I'm surprised you haven't noticed them before; there's been a _lot_ of chatter about them on this thread (search the thread, you'll see what I mean). Their myspace page is more useful than their website. And there are a bunch of videos on youtube. Apparently David Byrne has a hand in bringing them to the US. They played at SXSW, Bonnaroo, and on July 4th at Milwaukee Summerfest. I believe their second album is coming out in CD format next month. Possibly the coolest thing about them is they switch around their instruments a lot, and at least three of them play mandolin.  :Mandosmiley: 

The one that really gets me is the video in the boat. So much fun to see/hear _them_ having so much fun.  :Grin:

----------


## man dough nollij

> The one that really gets me is the video in the boat. So much fun to see/hear _them_ having so much fun.


Have you figured out how they shot that? The camera goes completely around the boat. A couple of times I spotted a shadow of the cameraman, but no clues of how they moved around... :Disbelief:

----------


## journeybear

Someone with real film crew experience will have better insight into this (paging Chris Keth!), but I've looked at this again and again, and here's what I've noticed:

1) It looks like one continuous shot. I don't see any seams or edits.
2) It's shot from a source that moves around the boat silently, and causes no wake.

I'm assuming it's shot from another boat (rowboat or more likely canoe) with a two person crew - camera operator and oarsman. I prefer the canoe theory because of the way the camera moves twice, focusing on buildings across the river, then swings back toward the boat, caused by the oarsman braking with the paddle on one side. I think it's a two person crew, from the way the camera tracks and zooms. But it could be just one person in the canoe, with the camera on a tripod (which it must be anyway, from its general steadiness), who has to switch between duties - operating the camera while drifting, then steering when needed.

I'm pretty sure the recording was done with hidden mikes on the boat, as the sound is consistent. They could be wireless mikes, or the sound recorder could be hidden on board too. And since this is one continuous shot, I'll bet they made several passes at this until they finally got it all. Must have been frustrating at times but a lot of fun in the end. Especially with the final results.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Speaking of which ... don't know how I missed this one before, a quiet moment backstage, practicing their song, "Cherry Pie." Not often one gets to hear mandolin and ukulele together,  :Mandosmiley:   :Mandosmiley:  and also a treat to hear their charming harmonies without crowd noise. It looks like this was shot looking into a distorted mirror.






Also, here's something you might recognize, their closing song from their mainstage set at Bonnaroo.

----------


## man dough nollij

Wow. That looks like it was filmed in a funhouse mirror. Reversed AND distorted.

----------


## Django Fret

Here are six mandolins played by Sue Flower, Susan Welch, Susan Garland, Susan Salmon, Suze Durk and Susan Peden.

Pretty amazing that this thread is getting close to 300,000 views.

----------


## JeffD

Ms. Salmon is playing a Flatiron pancake with a pick guard, arm rest, and a truss rod cover (which I didn't think they even came with a truss rod). I have never seen that. Really cool looking. Really cool.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Nice Embergher in the hands of Sue Flower! What do you know about her as a player? Obviously a classical mandolinist...

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

More Katzenjammer pics (another new crush, er, fan here  :Wink:  )...

----------


## mrmando

> Wow. That looks like it was filmed in a funhouse mirror. Reversed AND distorted.


Could just be a cheap Webcam. I see mirror-image Webcam photos from time to time.

----------


## mandopete

> More Katzenjammer pics (another new crush, er, fan here  )...



...yeah, nice, but is it really bluegrass?

----------


## Patrick Hull

Would the huge triangular feline thing be a balalaika (sp?)    Or a bass balalaika?

----------


## journeybear

> Could just be a cheap Webcam. I see mirror-image Webcam photos from time to time.


I thought so too, but there are a couple of points where one or another of them plays with the distortion - that is, moves her hand right through an area of distortion - just to get the effect. Also the distortion is distorted (inconsistent) - some areas are fine, others are wacky. I think they noticed the mirror was funky and got someone in to shoot some footage of them in it. I love their sense of fun!  :Laughing: 

And OldGrapePat, I think it's called a balalaika bass. Leastways that's what my friend the bass player calls it.

Oh, and mandopete - it is definitely _not_ bluegrass - and _vive la difference!_  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mandozilla

> Would the huge triangular feline thing be a balalaika (sp?) Or a bass balalaika?


Maybe it's a Bassalaika?  :Grin: 

 :Coffee:   :Popcorn:

----------


## journeybear

> Maybe it's a Bassalaika?


What _he_ said - ouch!  :Laughing: 

The more I think about it, the more I'm thinking "bass balalaika" is the proper terminology. The object is a balalaika and bass is the modifier, similar construction to "alto saxophone" or "tenor guitar." That is, it's a balalaika first, bass second. Also, I get more hits on the interweb for "bass balalaika" than "balalaika bass," almost 4:1, FWIW.

According to wikipedia:

The modern balalaika is found in the following sizes:

piccolo (rare) 
prima 
sekunda 
alto 
bass 
contrabass 

There's more here, including tuning.

----------


## Patrick Hull

In addition to the bass balalaika,  there appears to be a levitating F style mandolin in one of the pictures....these women are talented indeed!

----------


## journeybear

Ha!  :Laughing:  Oh no, sir, there's a strap. But there is another picture which displays a levitating _mandolinist_ - though the altitude achieved by the guitarist is extraordinary!

They are a breath of fresh air, with their exuberance and expertise, and they sure seem to be having fun when they play, as much fun as we have observing this.  :Smile:  Video of their performances at Bonnaroo have been showing up at youtube this week, that main stage renditon of "Ain't No Thang" being just one of them (too bad the camera zooms out and pans away just as the mandolin solo starts). There's footage of them playing this on the side stage earlier in the day, which is very poorly recorded (way too loud and out of focus) but captures the excitement, and the comments iclude a mention of them attracting an enormous crowd. Not at all surprised.  :Wink: 


This is another video from their main stage appearance - mandolin _and_ ukulele. Apparently this song is not on their album.

----------


## Omer

Christine, plays piano, hammer dulcimer, penny whistle, and yep, mandolin.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Nice Embergher in the hands of Sue Flower! What do you know about her as a player? Obviously a classical mandolinist...


More info here. She is associated with the Melbourne Mandolin Orchestra.




> St John's Church, Southgate - Saturday 16th of August 2008 "Baroque & Classical Mandolin"
> 
>     This fantastic concert featured two of Australia's finest mandolin virtuosi:
> 
>     Sue Flower and Marissa Carroll who performed in Antonio Vivaldi's G Maj Concerto for Two Mandolins, Hummel's Concerto in G Maj for Mandolin and Elke Tober-Vogt's Concerto for Mandolin from Frederick the Great.
> 
>     Michelle Nelson (Classical Guitar) also featured as a soloist playing in a trio with both Sue and Marissa.
> 
>     Music performed included: I Puritani by Bellini and Suite No 2 for Mandolin Orchesta by Wolki

----------


## jefflester

> Ha!  Oh no, sir, there's a strap.


I figured that was a reference to the 4th photo where the mando is on a bracket on the mic stand. It does kind of look like it is levitating out there in front.

----------


## Patrick Hull

Yes, I was refering to the one suspended on the bracket,,,,,but I must admit that the levitating mandolinist is rather amazing.  Can she jump that high from the ground or is she jumping off something?  Gee I need to get a life....

----------


## journeybear

Oh, I see what you're talking about. That's an instrument hanger attached to the mike stand. You see in the first photo where the mandolinist wearing yellow has her arms spread out and the mandolin is kind of floating there (that's what I though you meant) it _is_ held by a strap, while a guitar is hanging from the mike stand. That same setup is being used in the fourth photo with the instruments reversed. 

And Pat - the levitating mandolinist I mentioned is on the _right_, in red, but the leaping lady with extraordinary altitude is playing _guitar_ ... but the height she gets is indeed noteworthy - and she's barefoot, too. I think they're just young, full of energy, and light. But not _lightweight_, not by a long shot!  :Mandosmiley: 

It sure is hard to keep up with them, they swap around their instruments so much. I think I've got it sussed out, though, for the posed photo, #6, left to right: 

Turid Jørgensen - bass, mandolin
Solveig Heilo - drums, bass, trumpet
Marianne Sveen - guitar, accordion
Anne Marit Bergheim - mandolin, guitar

It's really dizzying trying to figure out who plays what when, but the first instruments mentioned seem to be their main instruments. That's the instrumentation in the Sundown Festival 2009 photo (the levitation one). Beyond that, who knows?  :Wink:

----------


## jefflester

Sophia Hogman (I believe) of Abalone Dots from Sweden. At NW String Summit last weekend outside Portland:

----------


## Django Fret

[QUOTE=jefflester;691980]Sophia Hogman (I believe) of Abalone Dots from Sweden. At NW String Summit last weekend outside Portland:


Here is another one of Sophia and her MK.

----------


## bellingham

The lovely and talented Carrie Rodriguez with her Mandobird

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiWzSdD4Zi0

Apologies if this has been posted before!

----------


## journeybear

Um, actually that's Gretchen Peters. Here's Carrie Rodriguez, with her MandoBird ...  :Mandosmiley: 





What I like about this second video is the nice ringing tone she gets with the single string MandoBird. Also, for those who say a mandolin can't provide good rhythm backup for guitar, pay attention to this!  :Mandosmiley:  BTW, the name of this song is "Seven Angels On A Bicycle."

----------


## mandolooter

seen Carrie a few weeks back...it was a good show!

----------


## billkilpatrick

had no luck with the videos (arrived all chopped up) but found her myspace site:

http://www.myspace.com/carrielrodriguez

... "50's french movie" is a gas - makes me want to get a pair of wrap around sunglasses and a mandobird.

----------


## journeybear

This lovely  3" x 4" photo can be yours, available now on ebay. She is not playing a Gibson - acccording to the description, "penciled on back is a note 'Merry Christmas To Mr + Mrs W.L. Gibson'." That's how this turned up via my search parameters.

----------


## jim simpson

Heres Gloria Belle. Nice story on Gloria in the current issue of Bluegrass Unlimited by Murphy Henry:

----------


## journeybear

Analise Gold of Gold Heart, based in Virginia. Sisters Jocelyn on guitar and Shelby on fiddle plus their father Trent on bass, and Russ Carson on banjo, round out the band. They're pretty new on the scene but starting to make a big splash. The group shot is from two years ago, included mostly to show her luxurious long hair, usually up. Good form on the chop chord in pic #1!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Well, I've got good news and bad news. The good news is, Milla Jovovich married Paul W. S. Anderson yesterday. The bad news is, none of us ever stood a chance with her anyway!  :Wink:  Mr. Anderson has directed a bunch of action movies - _Alien vs Predator, Mortal Kombat,_ the _Resident Evil_ series among them. They've been together over six years and have a 21-month-old daughter, Ever Gabo Anderson. 

Congratulations and best wishes!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mandroid

Someone gave me a copy of 'The Fifth Element' on VHS  of my own, to watch ..\
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119116/

 :Popcorn:

----------


## journeybear

I might just go on and pick up her album. Gets some pretty good reviews at amazon, and there are some for less than $1 ...

----------


## Django Fret

Congratulations to Milla and wishing her much happiness in her marriage.  Here are a couple of pictures that I don't think have appeared in this thread before.  There is definitely a mandolin in the first and I'm pretty sure that is one behind her in the second.

----------


## Mike Bunting

I emailed Milla and asked her to sign onto the 'cafe. Who knows.

----------


## journeybear

Oh no, you didn't!  :Disbelief:  I imagine she might find some of what's been said about her a little disconcerting, however well-intentioned. Well, hopefully she has a sense of humor about such matters.  :Smile: 

Once again, Mr. Fret, your persistence has paid off and you have found images hitherto unknown hereabouts. It was all I could do to find one; you have found two!  :Mandosmiley:   Now, if only someone could find photos of Milla actually playing mandolin, rather than just posing.  :Confused:  I remain skeptical that she plays, and await delivery of "The Divine Comedy" to see what I may learn from the liner notes. I've seen musician credits on the interweb (she's not in them) but nothing beats holding the actual artifact.

----------


## JEStanek

> ...I imagine she might find some of what's been said about her a little disconcerting, however well-intentioned. Well, hopefully she has a sense of humor about such matters. ...


That's why I've said before, and say again, especially in this thread, post as if the person you're writing about is reading (ideally over your shoulder) what you're writing.

Jamie

----------


## Barb Friedland

> That's why I've said before, and say again, especially in this thread, post as if the person you're writing about is reading (ideally over your shoulder) what you're writing.
> 
> Jamie


And remember that the cafe is not solely a men's forum. It personally bugs me when semi or overt sexist comments are included in posts. 

Barb

----------


## journeybear

Exactly. This has been brought up before but it's worth remembering, especially in this thread, where we walk a fine line sometimes. Even people who work in the public eye in fields such as cinema and modeling deserve respect and consideration, and by and large they are treated that way here. I had just taken a look through earlier posts to guard against duplicating photos and reread some old posts. We've come a long way since then.  :Wink:

----------


## Django Fret

> And remember that the cafe is not solely a men's forum. It personally bugs me when semi or overt sexist comments are included in posts. 
> 
> Barb


I wholeheartedly agree and keep in mind that younger mandolin players come to this site so we mando-elders need to set a good example for them.  Otherwise, we might be perceived as no better than b@njo players!

----------


## Matt DeBlass

I think, in spite of a few posts that pushed things a bit, it's a relatively well-behaved bunch in here (please don't prove me wrong). 

I'm sure Miss Jovavich is used to being told she's pretty, after all, it's part of her livelihood. By the way, if she is reading this, Milla, the 5th Element is one of my favorite movies ever, mostly because of you and Mr. Oldman. Great job, now do you really play mandolin?

----------


## delsbrother

> I'm pretty sure the mandolin player is Amanda Barrett. If she ever gets sick of music, she could be a supermodel. Stunning.


I believe she was a model at one point.

----------


## journeybear

Not meaning to change the subject (OK, a little) - does anyone know if Katzenjammer has released their album in the US yet? No mention at their myspace page, nothing at amazon, and not much left to August ...

----------


## bhGreen

Well, Ive posted this a few other places, but this is a good place for it? I hope!




youtube quality so bear with me  :Smile:    Im in the back, woman with the mandolin and a fake beard. These are my two favorite song my band does, and this was our best performance. Sorry if you've seen 'em!

----------


## Rob Gerety

> And remember that the cafe is not solely a men's forum. It personally bugs me when semi or overt sexist comments are included in posts. 
> 
> Barb


Bugs me too.

----------


## journeybear

Hey - I think I recognize the mandolinist in Gnarly Whales. Could it be ... ? Nah, no way ...

 :Grin:

----------


## stonefingers

Heres a shot of the Clarks with Penny playin' mando...

They've got good stuff.  Check em out here...

----------


## delsbrother

> Im in the back, woman with the mandolin and a fake beard. These are my two favorite song my band does, and this was our best performance. Sorry if you've seen 'em!


You guys should rig up something like ZZ Top with a spinning guitar, mando, and washboard.

----------


## GRW3

It's only a recent phenomena that music is done for you to such an extent. While there have been professional musicians forever (3rd oldest?) for most people music was a personal effort. Historically women were a key factor to community music.

One of the beauties of this thread is that it reinforces the community norm of women in music. Musical traditions are thus better served.

----------


## Greenmando

> I might just go on and pick up her album. Gets some pretty good reviews at amazon, and there are some for less than $1 ...


I was looking for it and could not find it, post a link if you see it again.  :Grin:

----------


## journeybear

I just went to amazon and searched for the album under Music by its title, "The Divine Comedy." It's 15 years old now, and as a result there are a few for under a dollar - unless they've all been snapped up!  :Wink:

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

"Milla sang and played guitar in her band Plastic Has Memory. PHM's sound was nothing like what we heard on The Divine Comedy - the mandolin/fiddle inspired folkiness is nowhere to be found. What we heard is in the same vein as Portishead - guitar-driven & dark with lengthy jams."

It certainly appears she plays

----------


## journeybear

That, sir, is no mandolin!

----------


## JEStanek

I say we give it a pass as it demonstrates that she plays and instruments aren't just photo shoot props for Mila.

Video of some guitar work from 1994


Jamie

----------


## billkilpatrick

... what unites us all are calloused finger-tips.  never heard her before - thought the mandolin in the photo - THE photo ... - was just a fetching prop - thanks for posting.

----------


## journeybear

Time to remind people about Katzenjammer, the US release of whose CD is yet eagerly awaited by many.

From Bonaroo, Main Stage. Kind of a bad mix, but great energy. Best part - when the drummer goes nuts and cracks up the bass player.



From Milwaukee's Summerfest, July 4th. Much better mix.



Left to right: Mercury Lounge, New York; SXSW, Austin; Bonnaroo, TN

----------


## Django Fret

While you are waiting for that Katzenjammer CD to be released, you might check out the Good Lovelies who released their first one in January of this year.  The Good Lovelies are a Canadian trio where two (Caroline Brooks and Sue Passmore) of the three women play mandolin.

Check them out on YouTube performing "Lie Down" for some really nice harmonies.

----------


## Django Fret

> How about Cheyenne Kimball- Vocals/Mandolin for Gloriana. 
> 
> And she plays a righty upside down lefty....


I just saw them playing on Good Morning America and the host asked her what kind of instrument she was playing.  Here is a previously non-posted photo of Cheyenne.

----------


## journeybear

She did say "mandolin" so hopefully some people learned something ...  :Wink:  The host replied with "Very nice. Well, if you use a mandolin you have to be successful, it's as simple as that." Now we know.  :Smile:  You know something's wrong when the host compliments the _guys'_ hair ...  :Grin:  Even though the guitarist made a point of saying they mixed "traditional country roots" with modern sounds, they sounded pretty much like standard current Nashville fare. Still, Ms Kimball wasn't timid with her strumming style; that was nice to see. She was playing an F model, which does look odd upside down. I shouldn't complain too much - it's the only mandolin I've seen on the tube all week. OK, now _that_ sounds like complaining ...  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## JeffD

> I just saw them playing on Good Morning America and the host asked her what kind of instrument she was playing.  Here is a previously non-posted photo of Cheyenne.


Doesn't that vividly demonstrate how much of a nich we are. We are aware of each other though this forum and our musical activities, and occationally are lulled into a feeling that the mandolin is coming back from obscurity - 

and this reminder, that a very popular nation wide television show host can reasonably assume that nobody watching will know what a mandolin is.


 :Disbelief:  :Crying:

----------


## journeybear

Trying to guess how a talk show host's mind is operating is an exercise in futility.  :Wink:  He was standing in the middle, with the two guys on screen right, two gals on screen left, turning back and forth between them. He'd just turned to the left and apparently his eyes landed on the mandolin. Very likely he'd never seen one before, and asked out of natural curiosity. I'm just guessing. At least he asked something about the music rather than _their_ hair.  :Grin:  And I'm also as flabbergasted as Cheyenne was about his comment. Probably just fairly mindless patter, all of it. I don't even know who the host was - not a member of the A Team, for sure, that being Diane Sawyer and Robin Roberts - and he was probably trying his level best. Ultimately, seeing a mandolin on a national network show being played reasonably well is a good thing  :Mandosmiley:  - even if most people were watching Miley Cyrus rip it up over on The Today Show ...  :Whistling:

----------


## Matt DeBlass

And back to Milla Jovovich, I found the video for her single "The Gentleman Who Fell," from _Divine Comedy_ . The sound is very Tori Amos-ish, and although there's no mandolin shown in the video (it's more of an art film pastiche) you can hear it pretty prominently at a few points in the background instrumentation. 
From what I was able to determine, she didn't play mando on the album, sticking to vocals and guitar. There's hope yet, though  :Grin:  Overall, not bad stuff, and you see a bit of her sense of humor in the video.

----------


## Django Fret

> and this reminder, that a very popular nation wide television show host can reasonably assume that nobody watching will know what a mandolin is.


Many people who might have seen that clip will now think that most mandolin players they see from now on are playing their F-model mandolin upside down!  Or that someone removed all its points and scroll...

----------


## journeybear

It is a conundrum, eh? The general public will either believe that this is how mandolins are supposed to look and be played, and then have to relearn the information when they see it played right-ly, or not notice anything one way or another. Ignorance may not really be bliss, after all ...  :Wink: 

I must say, this looked a good bit more odd than Jimi Hendrix' guitar. I wonder if the scroll would get in her way if she took a lead high up the neck?  :Confused:

----------


## Django Fret

Here is picture of Kacey Musgraves along with a video of her rendition of "The Five Pound Bass".  Hearing that one makes me want to go out and buy a Pickup, a Jon boat, and a Jitterbug...

----------


## mrmando

OMG, she's playing, like, an Epiphone ... the dreaded Pac Rim instrument ... how does she sleep at night?

----------


## Django Fret

> OMG, she's playing, like, an Epiphone ... the dreaded Pac Rim instrument ... how does she sleep at night?


Ahem...I think that any woman playing a mandolin should not be discriminated against regardless of the origin of the mandolin or the woman playing it.  Can't we all be friends?

----------


## Ben Milne

Jodie Flangipani with Jeffry  4str epi mandobird  (the Pac.-Rim jobs continue without discern)

Jodie playing with my A and something silly on her head...  (Australia is part of the Pac. rim too right?)

----------


## journeybear

Speaking of Australia, the southern rim of the Pac Rim (though I think the term in our context usually refers to Korea/China/Japan), here is Totally Gourdgeous with some of their homemade gourd-body instruments, including a mandocello (I think) and a mandolin or two. Penelope Swales builds and plays them, and guitar, and Andrew Clermont plays mandolin when not playing violin. They sure look like a lot of fun!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Django Fret

> Speaking of Australia, the southern rim of the Pac Rim


Well, Penny Ross from Australia has been posted before in this thread, but I believe this is an previously un-posted picture.  (Although, probably a feeble attempt on her part at hiding that obviously non-Pac-Rim mando.)

----------


## Django Fret

> Jodie Flangipani with Jeffry  4str epi mandobird  (the Pac.-Rim jobs continue without discern)
> Jodie playing with my A and something silly on her head...  (Australia is part of the Pac. rim too right?)]


BTW, great pictures of Jodi, and I hope you appreciate the talent of that woman to play both four AND eight string mandolins!

----------


## Ben Milne

> BTW, great pictures of Jodi, and I hope you appreciate the talent of that woman to play both four AND eight string mandolins!


Absouteley...  not to mention this strange  6 stringed instrument... :Grin: 

2nd a pic of the Mando Jam during bistro hours @ the Flangipani's 1st Birfday...   -    Jode on the epi, Bryony on the right (i have the sm58 coming out my nose)

3rd is also Jodie and Jeffry when playing in the Packets(b&w)

----------


## KanMando

OK - it's not a mandolin, but I figured if the moderators allowed a photo of Tiny Tim, they'd allow this.

Bob

----------


## GRW3

> Here are a few of Hannah Johnson from the Toy Hearts, a UK based Bluegrass Band.


The Toy Hearts are going to be in Texas week after next. In San Antonio they're playing at Cabeers at the Church on the 24th of September.

----------


## Django Fret

> The Toy Hearts are going to be in Texas week after next. In San Antonio they're playing at Cabeers at the Church on the 24th of September.


Well, in that case, here are a few more pics of Hannah and the Toy Hearts.

----------


## mandopete

> Well, in that case, here are a few more pics of Hannah and the Toy Hearts.


....nice, but is it really bluegrass?

----------


## Django Fret

> ....nice, but is it really bluegrass?


Well Pete, I don't detect a "manly action", but you can judge for yourself.  

Not too bad for Birmingham (England, that is).

----------


## journeybear

> ....nice, but is it really bluegrass?


Well, let's see now ...

Instrumentation - check.
Arrangement - check.
Melody - check.
Harmony - check.
Lyrical content - check.
Overall feel and _je ne sais quoi_ - check.

Unless I'm missing something, I'd say so ...  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mandopete

> Well Pete, I don't detect a "manly action", but you can judge for yourself.


Heck ya it is!

I noticed that the banjo even stop playing to tune (twice).  True bluegrass.

----------


## JeffD

> Well, let's see now ...
> 
> Instrumentation - check.
> Arrangement - check.
> Melody - check.
> Harmony - check.
> Lyrical content - check.
> Overall feel and _je ne sais quoi_ - check.
> 
> Unless I'm missing something, I'd say so ...


Oh, and the mandolin is chopping.

----------


## John Rosett

> Heck ya it is!
> 
> I noticed that the banjo even stop playing to tune (twice).  True bluegrass.


You'd think that if that COULD be done, somebody would've done it by now.

----------


## Django Fret

OK, it seems that everyone so far is in agreement that the Brits CAN play bluegrass.  Now, comrades, what about Russians?

Here are a few of Tatiana Pechenova who plays the mandoline with the Russian band "Country Saloon".  

You be the judge...

----------


## mrmando

> I noticed that the banjo even stop playing to tune (twice).  True bluegrass.


As opposed to, say, old-time.

----------


## Keith Miller

Be good tanyas.. Canadian as well I think.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZKFoMq3GaA&feature=fvst

----------


## Django Fret

Here are a couple of Fiona Ziegler, another Aussie Mandolin (Sheila?) mandolin player.

----------


## catmandu2

> OK, it seems that everyone so far is in agreement that the Brits CAN play bluegrass.  Now, comrades, what about Russians?


Well they certainly have "the look" down..

----------


## JeffD

Well, he commutes to LA
But he's got a house in the valley
But the bills are pilin' up
And the pop scene just ain't on the rally
And he says 'Honey I'm a serious composer
Schooled in voice and composition
But with the crime and the smog these days
This ain't no place for children
Lord it sounds so easy it shouldn't take long
Be back in the money in no time at all'

He's gone country, look at them boots
He's gone country, backt to his roots
He's gone country, a new kind of suit
He's gone country, here he comes
Yeah he's gone country, a new kind of walk
He's gone country, a new kind of talk
He's gone country, look at them boots
He's gone country, oh back to his roots

----------


## Django Fret

Here is mandolin playing Veronika Nemecková with the Czech Republic band "Grass Country Drive".

----------


## Django Fret

A few more of Veronika...

----------


## Django Fret

Here are some mandolin playing women named Ellie who play mandolins...

Anyone know the identities of these particular Ellie's?

----------


## journeybear

Somebody else's version of the 60s, I reckon. She may be tearin' it up on that little thang, but the bass player's kickin' it too! Like the producer says, one more rehearsal, they'll be fine ...  :Laughing: 



And apparently Donna Stoneman is still around, though these pics are from a while back ...  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

A little more Katzenjammer. Hope no one minds ...

Just hangin' around backstage at Bonnaroo. Note ukulele too.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## onassis

Is it me, or does that thing only have three strings? And kudos on the duct tape. We don't see nearly enough instruments on the 'Cafe adorned with duct tape! :Grin:

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## journeybear

> Is it me, or does that thing only have three strings? And kudos on the duct tape. We don't see nearly enough instruments on the 'Cafe adorned with duct tape!


Well, dagnabbit!  :Disbelief:  I'll be a dadgum, dadburned ...  :Mad:  ... Nope, it ain't you - I assume you've got more than three strings  :Wink:  - Whut in tarnation is that, then? A round pancake balalaka?  :Confused:

----------


## Matt DeBlass

Dang! Well, we can't have the ladies of Katzenjammer DQ'ed because of a mere technicality. I believe they are likely "with mandolin," it's just that the mandolin happens to be in a case where we can't see it. 

Or, we can just say, "what a unique and interesting 3-string, balalika tuned mandolin she's playing there!" :Laughing:

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I think all the girls in Katzenjammer can play mandolin.

Larry

----------


## journeybear

Studies have shown that at least three out of four Katzenjammers play mandolin.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

Here's 4 of the 9 ladies who went to the Monroe Style Mandolin Camp several weeks ago in Owensboro, KY.  L to R:  myself, Susie Seace, Marnie Sorrick and Beth Tibbitts.

----------


## journeybear

Very nice - thanks for sharing! All f-models too ...  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Paul Kotapish

> Is it me, or does that thing only have three strings? And kudos on the duct tape. We don't see nearly enough instruments on the 'Cafe adorned with duct tape!


It's not a mandolin--it's a Russian domra (домра)--which has just three strings. They sound kind of like single-string mandolins and they are usually played with a plectrum, so that's good enough for me. Very cool instruments. Tuned EAD. There is a four-string variant that uses mandolin tuning.

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Tamara Volskaya is a four-string domra virtuoso. She uses mandolin/violin tuning.

You can hear clips of her amazing playing here.

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

> Very nice - thanks for sharing! All f-models too ...


All Michael Kellys except for mine...

----------


## D C Blood

Those would be "harp guitars"...

----------


## man dough nollij

...

----------


## CES

Nice one, Lee!!

----------


## Bill Snyder

Jann Browne

----------


## K3NTUCKI8oy

well no it's not because there is no lead on the mandolin.. the structure is way off,
and any banjo picker that tunes in the middle of playing is just unacceptable.
 my 2 cents mandopete

----------


## journeybear

Say wha'? Might want to post that where you meant to ...

Anyway, then there's Uncle Earl ...

----------


## Django Fret

Here are a few of mandolin playing Christine Guidry Law of Sweet Tea Bluegrass

----------


## mrmando

> any banjo picker that tunes in the middle of playing is just unacceptable.


I agree. If she wants to tune, she should be playing the mandolin!

----------


## Dave Hanson

I wonder why the women at the Monroe Camp were all sat on the floor, is that a woman thing ?

Dave H

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I think we need to just stay away from comments like this.

----------


## JEStanek

Agreed.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> I wonder why the women at the Monroe Camp were all sat on the floor, is that a woman thing ?
> 
> Dave H


It was in between classes at the time and the lobby was full and all of us "gentlemen" (TIC) were occupying the chairs. I know that a few minutes earlier later or sooner I might have been in the camera's line of sight because I was there admiring Tracey's new Jade mando. I am taking your question at face value, cause I don't know what a "woman thing" is.

----------


## Oliver R

??
I think Dave's question is a fairly innocent one. I can see no harm or insult intended.
IE: is sitting on the floor to play a pass time or indeed a playing position the female members of the mandolin comunity care to take part in or indeed prefer?.
I for one 'prefer' to sit on a chair but I have been known to play sitting on the floor (I dont find it to comfortable),  each to there own.

Woman thing/Man thing - a chosen preference for either a man or woman I would suppose.

Perhaps were just been a bit over sensitive due to other recent threads (understandably)

----------


## Jill McAuley

> I wonder why the women at the Monroe Camp were all sat on the floor, is that a woman thing ?
> 
> Dave H


I think what surprises me the most about the above quoted post is that Dave Hanson is a moderator over at www.mandolin.org.uk......

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## journeybear

Let's not make too much of this, basically a lame attempt at a joke IMO.  :Whistling: 

As I am fond of saying at gigs when one of _my_ lame attempts at a joke falls flat, "That's why I'm a musician, folks, not a comedian."  :Laughing:  And then _that_ gets a laugh.  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

While awaiting US release of Katzenjammer's CD, I've found a few more pics, showing just some of their instrumental diversity: mandolin, domra, and ukulele. I left out the one with a banjo. You're welcome!  :Smile:

----------


## Oliver R

QUOTE Jill
I think what surprises me the most about the above quoted post is that Dave Hanson is a moderator over at www.mandolin.org.uk......

I'm not quite sure why im getting involved in this other than the fact that as a fellow Englishman i can testify that over here it's not a massive deal to make throwaway comments that are *not* offensive ( in this case of an inquistive nature)
It's not a derogatory comment, it's asking a qestion that obviously puzzles Dave and needs an answer. Whats the problem?

----------


## Oliver R

And it's a bit rich when for the last god knows how many posts you have gentlemen obsessing about Katsenjammer to a fairly unhealthy degree for obviouis reasons.
(IMHO)

----------


## lmartnla

Yes they are very young and attractive and i hope we keep seeing pictures.  But what I enjoy most is their vitality, costumes, instruments, showmanship.  I discovered them and their musical abilities via this thread, (along with many others).  What stands out in their performances is their pure joy and fun in performing, and the good humor in it all.  Call it fun-uality.

----------


## Jill McAuley

> QUOTE Jill
> I think what surprises me the most about the above quoted post is that Dave Hanson is a moderator over at www.mandolin.org.uk......
> 
> I'm not quite sure why im getting involved in this other than the fact that as a fellow Englishman i can testify that over here it's not a massive deal to make throwaway comments that are *not* offensive ( in this case of an inquistive nature)
> It's not a derogatory comment, it's asking a qestion that obviously puzzles Dave and needs an answer. Whats the problem?


Oliver,
Relax mate, all I said was that I was surprised because he moderates another forum and generally speaking moderators mind their p's and q's and err on the side of caution - I wasn't surprised/horrified/gonna go all "angry mob" about his post whatsoever and I'm sure Dave meant no harm or derogatory intent, but I'm also pretty sure that he doesn't "need" an answer to the question or is losing much sleep over it. Sometimes you make a throwaway remark and it gets jumped on - example being me making a throwaway remark about him being a moderator somewhere else and you've jumped all over it! I guess that'll teach me to make throwaway remarks, which I of course _meant no offense by_. Next time I'll just type that little popcorn eating guy  :Popcorn:  and just stay out of it altogether.

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Oliver R

I completely agree.
But..
to have a thread called ' women with mandolins' and then complain when someone has the audacity to point out the possible difference of seating positions of men/women is 'just' a bit rich?
Perhaps?

----------


## Oliver R

Sorry ,
Beat me to it there Jill.
It's sort of the common language/ different cultures debate i suppose.
Humour and turn of frase is a weird thing.
Peace sister.
Oliver.

----------


## Oliver R

:Popcorn:

----------


## Jill McAuley

What the answer to Dave's question should have been is:

Q. Is it a woman thing?
A. No, it's a chivalry is dead thing! (because Mike B. mentioned that all the lads were sitting in the chairs!)

Just having a laugh everyone! Off to have a well deserved cup of tea now!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## journeybear

Not obsessing over Katzenjammer, just felt a need to try to turn the thread away from the dark side back toward the original topic ... and not being home,with my vast array of pictorial representations to choose from,  :Wink:  went to a source I knew would reward me. Shouldn't read too much into any of this stuff ... may tell more about you than the subject.  :Wink: 

Just saying - lighten up, people!

 :Popcorn:

----------


## journeybear

Anyway ... I found this over at the Mandolins in visual arts thread - thanks to B. T. Walker - and just had to include it here. It's a fixer-upper for sure, needs a lot of hardware, and has a short neck, but I bet it has great low-end response!  :Grin:

----------


## Matt DeBlass

Personally, I believe my obsession with Katzenjammer is entirely healthy :Wink: 

Seriously, they're fun to listen to and seem like they'd be a blast to see live, if I can catch them in my neck of the woods. And the fact that in one of their videos they show a bottle of Laphroaig in their green room also impresses me. 

I've actually discovered a few other artists by following up on this thread, especially the aforementioned Katzenjammer and the Ditty Bops. It's turned out to be a good source for discovering a couple of OTB (Other Than Bluegrass) mandolin players.

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Anyway ... I found this over at the Mandolins in visual arts thread - thanks to B. T. Walker - and just had to include it here. It's a fixer-upper for sure, needs a lot of hardware, and has a short neck, but I bet it has great low-end response!


Yes, but can you get a Calton for that?

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## journeybear

> Yes, but can you get a Calton for that?


Where do you even get a _pick_ for that? Or strings? (Well, I guess you could use piano strings ...)

Truly a mandolin _made_ for heavy metal ...  :Laughing:

----------


## Dan Hoover

hey... :Disbelief: ..don't throw away  throw-away comments... :Disbelief: ...i just threw this one away...and it didn't hurt anyone...honest  :Grin: ...sorry no mando content... :Mandosmiley:

----------


## jefflester

> Here are a few of mandolin playing Christine Guidry Law of Sweet Tea Bluegrass


Anybody know (or figure out) what Chrsitine is playing? Interesting looking instrument, asymmetric two point plus a lap point and lots of inlay. Looks pretty deep, too.

----------


## Django Fret

Here are a few of Corrie Jones along with a few with her band, the Good Times String Band...

----------


## Ben Milne

The Pugs have just posted this...

The Flangipanis et al  - the Dirty glass - DKM cover 



Gig was upstairs at the jubilee, Aidro from Sled playin guitar, Jodie plays Aidro's mandolin (fenderwithmagpickups straight into DI  :Sleepy:  :Whistling: oh well...)instead of guitar,  and Josh from the pugs squeezing something.
not my favourite room, but it provided a bit of fun and the chance to show some mando-flange...  pretty much this only happens on special occasions thus far.

the dude in the dress is terry....

----------


## Matt DeBlass

I know we've had the Be Good Tanyas in here before (I think this is where I first heard them), but here's another one. There's a lot of instrument swapping going on, so actual women with mandolin shots are brief, but it's such a good song who gives a darn?  :Grin:

----------


## mandopete

In the video directly above by the Be Good Tanyas there is a banner that runs underneath that says "Ads by Google".  I guess somehow it figures out that the video is being seen on a mandolin website and it show ads for mandolin related items.

Like this....

----------


## mrmando

Hey, those are pretty good for practicing your chop chords!

----------


## Django Fret

Yes, they can really help you cut through the rest of the band.

Can't wait to see what kind of ads will appear for "Sailors in Rags" when they post a video there.  In the meantime, here are a few of Sheila Shulka with the aforementioned band hailing from New Brunswick, New Jersey.

----------


## Matt DeBlass

New Brunswick, NJ? That's right around the corner from me, are they playing out anywhere local?

----------


## Willie Poole

Many years ago I lived about three blocks from the Stonemans and had many chances to meet and pick some with just about all of them...A few years ago I saw Ronnie at a festival in Va. and she is still as nutty as ever....I have went to see their bluegrass band,The Bluegrass Champs, many times here in the Maryland area, some of the time they would play a country format and had two bands going at the same time, at different places of course....I agree that Donna was the cutie of the family....Willie

----------


## Django Fret

> Many years ago I lived about three blocks from the Stonemans and had many chances to meet and pick some with just about all of them...A few years ago I saw Ronnie at a festival in Va. and she is still as nutty as ever....I have went to see their bluegrass band,The Bluegrass Champs, many times here in the Maryland area, some of the time they would play a country format and had two bands going at the same time, at different places of course....I agree that Donna was the cutie of the family....Willie


Willie, I don't know if you knew they had a new album out this year and it features the last three surviving Stonemans in the band.  Here is a picture of Patsy, Donna and Roni without their instruments, but it says that Donna plays mandolin on every song on the album.

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

one from the past

----------


## journeybear

I'll bet I'm the only one here who was even half-watching the American Music Awards last night. But if you were, you were surely as surprised as I was to see Gloriana win as Breakthrough Artist Of The Year, which I figured would go to Lady Gaga - her flashy pop style is much closer to the awards' tastes. They looked pretty surprised too. Sorry that Cheyenne has a 6-string in pic #3, but it's the best picture of her I've ever seen.

----------


## kalenh

> I'll bet I'm the only one here who was even half-watching the American Music Awards last night. But if you were, you were surely as surprised as I was to see Gloriana win as Breakthrough Artist Of The Year, which I figured would go to Lady Gaga - her flashy pop style is much closer to the awards' tastes. They looked pretty surprised too. Sorry that Cheyenne has a 6-string in pic #3, but it's the best picture of her I've ever seen.


Whacky...

I thought maybe your pics were flipped or some such... but nope:




She does indeed appear to be a lefty.

(there may or may not be a youtube video above this writing)

----------


## journeybear

What IS flipped is the mandolin - it's still strung righty!  :Disbelief:

----------


## Mandoviol

> What IS flipped is the mandolin - it's still strung righty!


Imagine how crazy those chord shapes must feel playing them upside-down like that....

----------


## Wesley

Yet in another clip it shows her playing guitar with the strings strung properly for a left handed guitarist. Hmmm......

----------


## journeybear

It does look like the guitar in the pic I posted is strung lefty. You know, it's often said that some chords on guitars and mandolins are mirror images because of the way they are tuned. Perhaps she learned guitar first, with the strings reversed, and later picked up a regular tuned mandolin and discovered she didn't have to change her fingering that much. You see how it looks like she's playing a C chord. I dunno, I'm just guessing .. like I said, _maybe!_  :Wink:

----------


## Django Fret

Here are a few of Scottish singer and mandolin player Laura Beth Salter, who is currently with the band The Shee.  First five minutes of this first clip has some of her playing mando with Shee



and the second playing mando and some singing with her trio a few years ago.

----------


## GRW3

This picture of Sarah Jarosz was in another thread on her mandocello. To good to miss from this thread. She used to come to a jam I attended out in Harwood when she was little. Such a pretty little girl and such a good player.

----------


## bluesmandolinman

Roselyn Lionhart

David & Roselyn

----------


## Ben Milne

> It does look like the guitar in the pic I posted is strung lefty. You know, it's often said that some chords on guitars and mandolins are mirror images because of the way they are tuned. Perhaps she learned guitar first, with the strings reversed, and later picked up a regular tuned mandolin and discovered she didn't have to change her fingering that much. You see how it looks like she's playing a C chord. I dunno, I'm just guessing .. like I said, _maybe!_


yup because the guitar's 4ths-like tuning would be similar to an upside-down 5ths instrument,  sometimes I tell guitarists to think upside down when they first have a pick on a mando...


Great shots.

----------


## Bertram Henze

More of The Shee. The mando is somewhat hidden behind a curtain on the far left, but can be distinctly heard e.g. around the 7:33 mark. They seem to be a Scottish version of Katzenjammer - less crazy, but more celtic, i.e. appealing to me...

----------


## journeybear

Oh sure, now every band of all-female youngish string players with accordion is a version of Katzenjammer.  :Laughing: 

Here's the real thing, in a recent raucous bar gig from Rotterdam. Terrible video quality but high energy. And at least the mandolinist gets to take a solo!  :Mandosmiley: 




From Halloween at the Spectrum in Augsburg. The first half is an example of overediting, but does show the amazing variety of instruments in their arsenal.

----------


## journeybear

Now I've got Katzenjammer on the brain again - thanks a lot! :Mad:   I was doing just fine for so long ...  :Disbelief: 

Having a hard time finding lyrics to "Ain't No Thang," which probably ain't no thang, but I'd like to know ... but along the way I found them doing a radio show at the radioeins studio in the Admiralspalast Berlin playing this: 



Ukulele. banjo, domra (I believe), and balalaika bass - that's what I would call eclectic instumentation!  :Mandosmiley: 

And from the same radio show, with feeling and mandolin:

----------


## Bertram Henze

OK JB, there's your mando solos at 3:22 and 6:23...

----------


## whiskeyjack

And here I scrolled all the way to the bottom waiting to see girls in bikini's holding mandolins....Shucks  :Smile:     Joking of course

----------


## Bertram Henze

You're supposed to scroll for the mandolins alone, even those that have no scroll.  :Cool:

----------


## journeybear

Well, now, _danke schön_, Herr Henze! I hope you didn't spend too much time searching through videos for that on _my_ account. They are an enjoyable ensemble - and the key word is "ensemble," as mandolin is not featured much but contributes to the overall sound.

----------


## Andrew Ferguson

Don't know if this has been posted already. Just in case it hasn't.
Martha-Polly Barton stepping out.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Nice playing, but I don't understand the need to plug in with a solo situation like that, it would sound so much better with just a mic.

----------


## journeybear

This is from a talent contest; she may not have had a choice. The sound guy hands her a cord and she plugs in obligingly. OK, she could have moved the mike down, but she was probably nervous and just wanted to get on with it. At least she took time to tune after she got on stage (keeping alive _that_ longstanding tradition!). And in case you were wondering - she won!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Django Fret

Speaking of talent contests, Jessie Burnett of the Burnett Family Bluegrass band would probably win one.



In this video, you'll see her play a mandolin and a b@njo at the same time (~2:55), with her brother and then she and her sister play the same mandolin at the same time (~3:40).

----------


## journeybear

That's some crazy stuff! Though I think they're a _little_ beyond the talent contest stage in their career  :Wink:  you're right - they'd win. They were showing some chops, even before all that trickeration.  :Mandosmiley: 

And thanks for finding a pic of her tuning ...  :Laughing:

----------


## Andrew Ferguson

Here's another YouTube find. Not sure who this lady is. Very nice playing.

----------


## JEStanek

Andrew, That was some nice playing.  Her name is Tatiana Cró.  There are other vidoes of her playing beautiful duets with her brother (I'm guessing) Élio Cró.  My google search didn't turn them up as pro's or having a website.  They sound very nice.

Jamie

----------


## Django Fret

Some seasonal pictures of women with mandolins...

----------


## Matt DeBlass

Django, the young lady in that last one must be REALLY tall!

----------


## journeybear

You think _she's_ tall, you should see the original owner of the instrument in post #1836!  :Disbelief:

----------


## Django Fret

A few pictures of violinist/mandolinist Gretchen Wolaver from the Annie Moses Band.  

You can check out her holiday season mandolin solo starting at ~1:24 on the first YouTube video and ~2:07  on the second one.

----------


## John Uhrig

I think she stole that mandolin from the squirrel in the Garmin commercial

----------


## Beanzy

Charlotte Carrivick.  She and Laura are really going places.....deservedly so.. talent, fun outlook and good looks.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Thanks for reminding me about her. I've had some pics sitting here that I forgot to post a while back, including the ones you found! Here are some more, and a video. Not too shabby!

----------


## Darren Bailey

Here are a few

----------


## journeybear

On the occasion of Beethoven's Birthday (he'd have been 239 today), an annual event in Peanuts, I've done a little research and turned up a fine article by Marilynn Mair concerning some of his compositions for the mandolin. Here are some photos of the author and mandolinist, by herself, and with her septet, Enigmatica: "a mandolin septet directed by Marilynn Mair, releases its first CD. Part chamber orchestra and part plucked-string double-quartet, the music encompasses Baroque, Brazilian & Contemporary."

Here is the Sonatina for Mandolin and Harpsichord in C Major, arranged for mandolin orchestra.

----------


## mrmando

> A few pictures of violinist/mandolinist Gretchen Wolaver from the Annie Moses Band.


Wow, a female first violinist actually looking a male violist in the eye! Don't see that too often.

----------


## GRW3

Too bad that sonata wasn't video'd from the front where the stereo could have emphasized the call and response of the tremolos.

----------


## journeybear

Truth be told, that video was from the conductor's youtube channel - hence, the angle which showed _him_ more than the musicians.  :Wink:  I haven't found any other videos of this performance.

Regardless, I'm glad this is out there - a nice reinvention of a nice mandolin feature.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Django Fret

Country singin' and mandolin playin' Texan Kimberly Kelly.

----------


## jim simpson

Here's a shot of Debbie Bridgewater from an article in Flatpicking Guitar magazine, Jan./Feb. 1998. Look's like she was in good company with a young Joe Carr (of recent thread fame).

----------


## Django Fret

Jim, once again, many thanks to you for starting this thread...

This may be an updated photo of Debbie, unless there is more than one who plays mandolin.  At any rate, there is a Debbie Bridgewater with a mandolin at her side on this album cover.

----------


## journeybear

I'm guessing it's the same person; even though there are decades between the two photos (the first one is _so_ 1970s), the mandolin looks the same, just with the pickguard removed.

And I'll echo the thanks, Jim. This thread really got me motivated to post and get more involved with the Café, and in the process learn more about researching the interweb. I've learned an amazing amount about lots of great musicians and music here, all the way from Post #1 (well, I'd seen Lorraine Duisit in Trapezoid nearly thirty years ago, but it was nice to be reminded, and she deserved the honor of being the subject of the first post), and now this thread is nearing 2000 posts and 1/3 of a million views. That is a _lot_ of dissemination of information!  :Mandosmiley:  So, yes, thanks to you, and to all the contributors. OK, _almost_ all ...  :Wink:

----------


## jim simpson

Your'e welcome!! I've happy to see the thread has stayed active. There have been so many great contributions that honor our sisters of the mandolin. 
Next month marks the 4th year for this thread.
Best of the Christmas Season to everyone.
Jim

----------


## Goodin

I am very fond of this thread :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

Going a little old school today ... that's where my mouse was wandering ...

Maria Scivittaro, on the left, was a well-known teacher and mandolinist who recently died. Born in Torino, Italia in 1891, she won a contest at age seven, toured extensively and settled in Paris, France in 1911. She recorded much of the classical mandolin catalog as this collection shows. Olive Borden, on the right, was a silent screen actress known as "The Joy Girl" after the title of her 1927 movie. The studious lady in the middle remains anonymous.

----------


## journeybear

In honor of this thread passing the 1/3 million view mark (that's 333,333 and counting), I present Alison Stephens. She's been on my mind since I saw "Fantastic Mr. Fox" the other day, and saw her name at the top of the list of musicians in the credits.

Here she is in a pensive pose, in a promo shot with Craig Ogden, and a lively publicity photo for a concert presentation of "Captain Correlli's Mandolin." Anne Evans is on flute and that may be Mike Maran, producer and director of the show, posing with the trumpet - no trumpet in the credits.

This video is of "La Tristezza D'Inverno" ("The Sadness of Winter"), written by her in 2004 and performed here in Suffolk, UK on February 15th 2009. Seasonally appropriate then, and now, and ay, forever, 'twould seem.

----------


## Doug Edwards

[QUOTE=journeybear;745908]I'm guessing it's the same person; even though there are decades between the two photos (the first one is _so_ 1970s), the mandolin looks the same, just with the pickguard removed.[QUOTE]

It's the same person, Debbie plays everything well.  Hard to believe we were that young once.  Gerald Jones has changed a bit.

----------


## mrmando

> Maria Scivittaro, on the left, was a well-known teacher and mandolinist who recently died. Born in Torino, Italia in 1891...


Holy moly, how recent was her death?

----------


## Django Fret

To continue the celebration of this thread passing the 1/3 million views, here are some pictures of Canadian multi-instrumentalist Amy McCann holding a mandolin.  However, you can see her start playing one at around 1:00 on the video.

----------


## journeybear

> Holy moly, how recent was her death?


I don't know. I hated posting that, but finding information about her has been tough. That was from an article I found that I couldn't find a date for but was copyrighted between 1996 - 2004. Should find more authenticatable (?) sources but I went with the two mentions (other than discographies) I'd fouund. Don't worry - I'm also researching sauces for the crow I'm surely going to be eating soon.  :Wink:  Hmmm ... maybe crow would go well with a molé sauce ...  :Confused:

----------


## journeybear

All right, it took some doing, but after much digging and about nine combinations of search parameters I found some biographical information on Maria Scivittaro - of all places, in the _index_ of the only book I've found that mentions her, "The Classical Mandolin" by Paul Sparks. Nice of Amazon to allow previewing of books, and in this case all appearances of the subject of my search were available for public viewing. Rather sad that such a well-respected musician gets so little verbiage devoted to her on the interweb. Anyway, her lifespan was 1891-1981, so I'm going to get started on that molé sauce. No crows around here; will cormorant do?

I must say that the author of my original source was also lax. His account was published no earlier than 1996, 15 years after her death, but more likely closer to that 2004 date - hardly what would be considered "recent" - and though he surely ran into similar difficulty in finding biographical information on her, he shouldn't have published what appears to have been hearsay, even though it was for just a brief mention.

Due to overwhelming interest in the life and career of Maria Scivittaro, I present the following, dutifully typed from the aforementioned excerpts, hoping this will serve as sufficient atonement for my laxity. I also wish I knew how to copy and paste from an online pdf file ...


The most internationally celebrated player to hail from the city, however, was Maria Scivittaro (née Margherita Boccadoro), who won first prize at an international competition held in Turin in 1898, when she was just seven years old; she then began to tour South America and Europe before settling in Paris in 1911.

We should note that Maria Scivittaro, the Torinese virtuoso, settling in Paris in 1911 after marrying Jules Scivittaro, a violinist (and winner of the Prix de Rome in 1883). She temporariliy abandoned her musical career at about this time, working in a hospital during World War I.

Maria Scivittaro remained the leading soloist in France after World War II, giving numerous recitals in Paris, Mulhouse, and Strasbourg and, in 1953, presenting the first French performance in modern times of Vivaldi's Mandolin Concerto in C major. Her many recordings for Pathé display fine musicianship and a superb technique, which she retained into old age.

Scivittaro moved into semi-retirement in about 1960.


Two of the recordings in the collection I mentioned earlier date from _after_ this point, 1966 and 1969, and seem to be popular, particular the 1966 recording with accompaiment by Robert Veyron-Lacroix on the Beethoven pieces and Hummel concerto, which shows up for sale at numerous sites online.

----------


## mandroid

wow , 1891-1981, 90 years and truly  palindromic.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> some pictures of Canadian multi-instrumentalist Amy McCann holding a mandolin.  However, you can see her start playing one at around 1:00 on the video.


Hey, that mandolin is exactly the same I have! If a real musician can put up with this, it can't be that bad after all.  :Smile:

----------


## Django Fret

Here are a few of Amanda Walther who is one half of the Canadian duo Dala.

Not able to find a video of Amanda playing a mandolin, however you'll see one in a stand behind her on this one.

----------


## journeybear

The bad news: The Lovell Sisters are breaking up!  :Frown:  Jessica, the eldest and the fiddler, is leaving the band, going to college, and announced her engagement. 

The good news, from their website:

Megan and Rebecca will continue on making music together, so be sure 
to stay tuned for new and exciting sound waves coming from this dynamic duo!

FAREWELL CONCERTS BY THE LOVELL SISTERS:
Dec 26 - Atlanta, GA - Eddie's Attic (7pm Show)
Dec 26 - Atlanta, GA - Eddie's Attic (9pm Show)
Jan 16 - Calhoun, GA - Harris Arts Center

COME CHECK OUT MEGAN & REBECCA'S NEW DUO:
Feb 20, 2010 - Ft. Lauderdale, FL - Culture Room*
Feb 21 - 26, 2010 - Miami, FL - Cayamo Cruise
Feb 27, 2010 - Orlando, FL - House of Blues*
Mar 1, 2010 - Tallahassee, FL - The Moon*
Mar 2, 2010 - Mobile, AL - Saenger Theatre*
(* = opening for Brandi Carlile)

Much as I'd like to see them, and Brandi Carlile, it's five hours from here to Ft. Lauderdale - even if I had wheels. Sigh ...

Here are Rebecca and Jessica, The Lovell Sisters in their heyday at The Grand Ole Opry, and Rebecca and Megan (sort of Lovell Sisters past, present and yet to come)

----------


## Django Fret

Here is a picture and video of Nova Scotia's Melanie Doane who not only sings and plays mandolin but also plays fiddle, guitar, piano, ukulele, and bass.

----------


## JeffD

> Due to overwhelming interest in the life and career of Maria Scivittaro, I present the following, .




Good job. Really good job.

----------


## Martin

These girls are almost women, my grandaughters Alecia and Tylor both 13. They both play fiddle pretty good so we were working on some Soldiers Joy on the mandos. They were picking it up pretty easy. They are alot of fun for me to watch when they are figuring out music they both read and then they use there ears to get the nuances. It's almost like a competion to see who can figure it out first. 
Maybe you can tell I'm very proud of them.

----------


## Eric Hanson

Don't know if this one has been posted, but, do you remember Glinda the good witch in "the Wizard Of Oz"?
She can be viewed here with a banjolin. Who'd a thunk it? (Sorry I couldn't figure out how to copy the pic and paste it here.)

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm882481152/nm0000992

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Here she is:

----------


## Django Fret

[QUOTE=do you remember Glinda the good witch in "the Wizard Of Oz"?
She can be viewed here with a banjolin. Who'd a thunk it? [/QUOTE]

Eric, maybe the wicked witch just played a b@njo?  Thanks for posting that link and thanks to Plami for posting the picture.

Pictures of Eva Holobrook were posted earlier in posts 423 and 715, but I believe this may be the first video of this amazing mandolinist for this thread with her band SHEL as well as some more recent pictures.

----------


## journeybear

Gloriana perform "How Far Do You Wanna Go?" on the Ellen Degeneres Show 1/13/10. They may be up and coming - they were the top-selling new country band last year, and beat out Lady Gaga for the AMA for Breakthrough Artist of the Year - but you'd be hard-pressed to find much that resembles country here. Still, they rock it pretty hard, and a couple of times you can hear the mandolin rise above the midrange mushy mix you usually hear on TV. Unless you've sunk a lot of money into your home entertainment system.  :Wink: 




PS: The part of Glinda was played by Billie Burke, whose husband was famed Broadway impresario Florenz Ziegfeld Jr. She also was in "Dinner At Eight" and the "Topper" series. That picture is one of only four of her at imdb.com.

----------


## man dough nollij

I really like that. Kind of reminds me of Fleetwood Mac, only bouncier. Maybe the Gin Blossoms.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> I really like that.


Me? Not so much. Seems like just more of the same ole, same ole out of Cashville.

----------


## journeybear

I think it's just a bit fresher, but still more pop than country - indeed, I couldn't hear much country at all. For the past ten years or so it's seemed as though most mainstream country (ie Nashville product) has been sounding like recycled 80s power pop or arena rock with just a touch of twang. I'm not saying _all_ - there have always been those who rose above the masses or just marched to the beat of their own drummers - but _most._ This sounds a little more progressed than that; maybe it's a subtle distinction. Of course, following the 20-years-behind-the-times mathematical model, they may be catching up to the 90s in Music City.  :Wink:  Not starting a fan club any time soon, nor predicting a sea change in the Nashville Sound, but this wasn't all bad. How's that for a ringing endorsement?  :Laughing:

----------


## mrmando

Nashville sound? It's kind of a tamer version of the 1990s Athens, Ga. sound, methinks.

----------


## journeybear

> Nashville sound? It's kind of a tamer version of the 1990s Athens, Ga. sound, methinks.


Ha! Touché! Tamer _and_ slicker. By "Nashville sound" I meant whatever is being produced and accepted by the major labels and their acolytes  and the wannabes in Music City, which must adhere to the specifications decreed by Country MUSIC - that is, Music Universally Standardized for Industrial Commercialization.  :Wink:

----------


## bigbike

If THAT's the best new group out of Nashville for 2009-oh boy is music in trouble.  All I got out of it was someone asking 47 times over How far do you want to go.  The music was your same old boring 3 chord ####.  The vocals were nothing to write home about.  Same old formula for success, good looking young 3 chord talented  people who have pearly whites that take nice photos, and are willing to put it out there.  The best thing was-it's over when Ellen came running out to meet and greet.  Shesh, makes me glad that I don't listen to mainstream anything anymore.

----------


## journeybear

Hmmm, grouch much?  :Grin:  They're the best SELLING new group in country, so blame the public not Nashville - though the bigs will follow the bucks, and we may definitely see/hear more like this as a result. This is still the best I've heard from them - which may not be saying much, considering I've only heard what I've seen on TV - and believe me, I wouldn't have paid them any mind if they didn't have a mandolinist with looks like Cheyenne Kimball's.  :Mandosmiley:  Don't mean to offend, but so far I've _heard_ very little from her (note previous proviso) so I'm going by what I've _seen_. Wish we had a smiley that shrugged, that would fit right here ...

----------


## Phil Goodson

First time I've noticed a right handed F style mando being played left handed on stage.

----------


## Michael Gowell

There was a post in the past noting that young woman's upside-down F.  An Elizabeth Cotten-like self taught style?

----------


## Rob Gerety

That stuff is so far away from my musical interests it might as well come from Mars.  Reminds me why I finally cut the cable and got rid of the TV in my house.  I do miss the documentaries and nature shows - even Austin City Limits at times.  But this sort of stuff  - Ugh.

----------


## journeybear

So far it seems we're basing our judgments on Gloriana from a few videos and Cheyenne's looks - not really the best way to formulate an opinion of someone's musicianship.  :Wink:  I'm still waiting to hear from someone who has plunked down hard-earned money for any of their CDs. But as they say, the silence is deafening.  :Wink:  Until then, here are some more pics ...  :Whistling:

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Hmmm, grouch much?  They're the best SELLING new group in country, so blame the public not Nashville - though the bigs will follow the bucks, and we may definitely see/hear more like this as a result. This is still the best I've heard from them - which may not be saying much, considering I've only heard what I've seen on TV - and believe me, I wouldn't have paid them any mind if they didn't have a mandolinist with looks like Cheyenne Kimball's.  Don't mean to offend, but so far I've _heard_ very little from her (note previous proviso) so I'm going by what I've _seen_. Wish we had a smiley that shrugged, that would fit right here ...


I'm not sure how money translates to quality, i.e., best selling equals good band.

----------


## Rob Gerety

Popularity means little these days.  In fact, its getting to the point that if its popular I pretty much don't bother.  I much prefer unpopular music. 

I did go and watch 7 or 8 uTube videos of Cheyenne playing and singing at various points in her life.  She plays guitar at a rudimentary level - she is basically a strummer.  Same with mandolin.  Her voice is ok - but nothing special.  Frankly, the sexy look is pretty much the story is seems.  Same with everyone in that band - as far as I can tell.  I do not detect one once of genuine soul in any of it.  

Hate to be so harsh - but - what can I say?

----------


## Charlieshafer

"Hate to be so harsh-but-what can I say?"  Well, for starters, we can say nothing. They're making music. Hopefully, they'll inspire others to make music. If they make more money at it than you, tough. If you make music for love, and not for money, then that's great, too. We can't be critical of the marksman if we're all aiming at different targets. It just doesn't matter what style of music anyone is making, the world's a better place if more people would play than sitting around eating junk food in front of a TV, or driving aimlessly to the nearest mall to buy the latest piece of whatever it is on sale that day. We need to inspire creativity in the human race, and if Cheyenne can help do it, then we're all better off. I mean, when was the last time you listened to Bela Bartok's Violinkonzert#2. That's really intellectually stimulating music, very highbrow. Enough with the threads dumping on a style of music.

----------


## Rob Gerety

Fine, sit around and watch as the Clear Channels and Cashville's of the western world ruin our culture if that is what you want.  But don't expect me to stand by muzzled.  I'm going to express my opinion and do everything I can to promote quality music and art in my community (as I see you do in yours).

----------


## Django Fret

Getting this thread back on the topic of Women with Mandolins, here are a few pictures of Amy Finders.  Amy was a founding member of the Awful Purdies, and was playing up until last year with her husband Mike, but she looks to be away from playing music at the present time.  

Hope she gets back into it some day since it sure looks like she really enjoys singing and playing the mandolin.

----------


## journeybear

Thanks, M. Django. Our attentions do wander, don't they, and then when they get snapped back a deafening silence often follows. But along similar lines, I saw elsewhere that gospel singer and mandolinist Sonya Isaacs of The Isacs and Jimmy Yeary of Shenandoah recently got married, so I thought I'd post this here.

The ceremony was held on 12/20/09 at the Hermitage Hotel in downtown Nashville. From the baker of the wedding cake (Sour Cream Almond and Red Velvet with Cheesecake Swiss Meringue buttercream):

There were three musical breaks in the ceremony.  The first was Vince Gill singing The Rock of Your Love with Ben Isaacs and Becky Isaacs Bowman, Sonya’s brother and sister and two of the four members of The Isaacs.  As Vince was singing, his voice cracked as he was incredibly touched by the happy couple and I’m certain that 200+ guests choked up at the same time.  Jimmy and Sonya sang a tune they had just completed called Feels Like Christmas to one another as soon as they finished their vows.  It was an honor to witness the first time that song was sung before an audience and I’m looking forward to the release on an album in the future.  The Gaither Vocal Band’s I Then Shall Live was played during the lighting of the Unity Candle and the Kneeling Bench.

Here's a pic from the wedding and a couple more showing why she's mentioned here in the first place.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

And a few more for good measure: with her sister, Becky Isaacs Bowman; with her mother, Lily Isaacs, and with a fan.

----------


## Bertram Henze

Don't we get to see their wedding cake fight? American weddings seem to require this, I never understood why  :Confused:  :Grin:

----------


## journeybear

No, we don't! Somehow the custom of feeding the other the first piece of the cake (d)evolved into something a bit more slapstick. BUT, if you go to that website, you can see them KISSING before cutting the cake. Yeah, I know ... awwwww!  :Smile:

----------


## David M.

> Getting this thread back on the topic of Women with Mandolins, here are a few pictures of Amy Finders.  Amy was a founding member of the Awful Purdies, and was playing up until last year with her husband Mike, but she looks to be away from playing music at the present time.  
> 
> Hope she gets back into it some day since it sure looks like she really enjoys singing and playing the mandolin.


Amy Finders is one of the finest singers I've ever heard ANYWHERE.  Just amazing voice.

Bob Black and Al Murphy with them in this vid.  Cool stuff.

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

> Amy Finders is one of the finest singers I've ever heard ANYWHERE.  Just amazing voice.


Agreed!  We're very lucky to have Amy out here in the Front Range now.  She's not playing with anybody currently (she's going back to school, I think), but makes it out to a lot of the jams.  Definitely one of the best voices I've ever heard.

----------


## Django Fret

A picture of Brennen Leigh was posted way back in this thread (#70) so here are a few updated pics and I believe the first video for her.

----------


## jim simpson

Today marks the 4th anniversary of this thread. The talented and lovely Lorraine Duisit (formerly of Trapezoid) was my first subject. Here are more photos of Lorraine.

----------


## Django Fret

Here is "Happy Birthday" as played by Sandra on her mandolin, and a nice cake to help celebrate the big day!

----------


## Charles E.

I just stumbled upon a young girl named AJ Lee. Wow!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McOdjdcNhp0

----------


## MikeEdgerton

That young lady has some voice. You'll see more of her in the future.

----------


## journeybear

> Today marks the 4th anniversary of this thread. The talented and lovely Lorraine Duisit (formerly of Trapezoid) was my first subject. Here are more photos of Lorraine.


And also, let's remember Freyda Epstein, who played fiddle and sang with the group on three albums, then left Trapezoid to form Freyda and Acoustic Attatude, and then left us all behind in May 2003.

----------


## Duc Vu

> I just stumbled upon a young girl named AJ Lee. Wow!


More info here: http://www.jacktuttle.com/TuttleswithAJ.htm

----------


## Ben Milne

awesome to see great mic technique on such a young perfomer.  Solid talent and quite a voice.

great vid Charles.

----------


## Scott Austin

> awesome to see great mic technique on such a young perfomer.  Solid talent and quite a voice.
> 
> great vid Charles.


Like he said

----------


## Charles E.

Any ideas on what kind of mandolin AJ is playing? I looked on the Cafe's builder site but could not make a match with the headstock.

----------


## Django Fret

Here is Rachel Murray of Rachel's Last Resort.

----------


## John Craton

My wife found this cutie in the latest Willimsburg Marketplace catalogue:


www.williamsburgmarketplace.com

----------


## journeybear

Awww! I think this might be one of her friends:

----------


## journeybear

And this is available right now on ebay. Serious-looking bunch, eh? Music's supposed to be *FUN!!!*

----------


## STEViE Simpson

I had the pleasure of supportin' Annabelle Chvostek whilst she was over here durin' her tour. Great voice an' thoroughly enjoyed her playin'.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJSwMh4uL10

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Alison Stephens

----------


## journeybear

No mandolin ...  :Confused:  but if that is _you_ with the estimable Ms Stephens, this is "Woman with Mandolinist."  :Smile:  We'll have to let the judges decide whether thatsatisfies the parameters of this thread.  :Wink:

----------


## JEStanek

It is and it more than does.  Both are good mandolinists. I'll happily see a photo of a healthy Alison any day.  Nice to see you again, Plamen.

Jamie

----------


## Jill McAuley

> No mandolin ...  but if that is _you_ with the estimable Ms Stephens, this is "Woman with Mandolinist."  We'll have to let the judges decide whether thatsatisfies the parameters of this thread.


Or more accurately "Mandolinist with Mandolinist...."

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## journeybear

Oh, I know. I thught it sounded funnier that way ...  :Grin: 

Just in case anyone _doesn't_ know,  :Disbelief:  here are some examples of Alison Stephens with _mandolin:_

----------


## Elliot Luber

> My wife found this cutie in the latest Willimsburg Marketplace catalogue:
> 
> 
> www.williamsburgmarketplace.com


Ah promoting mandolin playing to a new generation of musician!

----------


## Django Fret

Some pictures and a clip of Tara Linhardt.

----------


## Charles E.

Great to finally see some pic's of Tera! Dan Nicely ( on guitar ) is also a monster on mandolin.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

> It is and it more than does.  Both are good mandolinists. I'll happily see a photo of a healthy Alison any day.  Nice to see you again, Plamen.
> 
> Jamie


She is actually a great mandolinist! GB's mandolin face, i would say. And an absolutely lovely person. We had a very amusing conversation in a local next to Covent Garden and we took this picture in front of the Opera before her performance of Romeo and Juliet that night. I bought her last CD and she gave me another one as a present. 

I hope that she stays in good health and that we will meet again one day.

Best,
Plamen

----------


## un5trung

Ever notice that in every picture of Alison Stevens holding a mandolin, said instrument features a clip-on tuner? No judgment here -- I wouldn't be able to play the instrument without a tuner.  But if I was as talented and as well-known as is Ms. Stevens there might be as many pictures of me floating about as there are of her, and I imagine in some cases the mandolin in the picture would not feature a tuner.  I love her music; maybe I'd be a better player if I never removed my tuner? I'll have to give that a go, starting tonight . . .

----------


## JEStanek

Un5trung, are you sure you're not mistaking her mandolin's headstock for a clip on tuner?  Not a tuner in sight on these photos.... These mandolins have a flat plate that comes off the headstock.  Not a tuner.  Here's an example.


Jamie

----------


## journeybear

Thanks for those closeups. I thought it was a satellite uplink or GPS device, as her services are so much in demand she must be accessible worldwide at all times. Now I see it's all wood, so there goes that theory ...  :Whistling:

----------


## un5trung

Yes Jamie, you're absolutely right -- thank you!

----------


## journeybear

Lilly Scott from American Idol, recently dismissed ...  :Frown: 

(more discussion here)

----------


## mandolooter

the beautiful K C Groves

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Sierra Hull has a new instructional video out and it's really something. This one has our full support. This is the high-resolution version below so it may be difficult to stream unless you have a good connection. The DVD is officially released Tuesday but *available for pre-order* now.

----------


## Darren Bailey

That Sierra Hull DVD looks just great. Thanks for posting the clip.

----------


## fatt-dad

Who's this Tara Linhardt and what's she doin' with my mandolin?  (It sure looks like an early Flatiron A5 at least?)

f-d

----------


## mandopete

Not for nothing, but I prefer to hear Sierra playing guitar.

----------


## CES

> Ever notice that in every picture of Alison Stevens holding a mandolin, said instrument features a clip-on tuner? No judgment here -- I wouldn't be able to play the instrument without a tuner.  But if I was as talented and as well-known as is Ms. Stevens there might be as many pictures of me floating about as there are of her, and I imagine in some cases the mandolin in the picture would not feature a tuner.  I love her music; maybe I'd be a better player if I never removed my tuner? I'll have to give that a go, starting tonight . . .


When I saw the Punch Brothers in concert recentlly Chris, Critter, and Noam all used clip on headstock tuners throughout the show, and Chris tuned after every number.   It actually made me think I needed to tune more, as I usually check with the electronic tuner when I start practicing and then just tune by ear from there unless something gets really outta whack.  I'll readily agree I don't necessarily like the look of the clip on tuners, either, and I was a bit surprised by their use, but I guess when you go at it as hard as they do with vintage instruments it's a necessary evil...also, I guess you can add this to the list of reasons some dislike them so passionately on here!!  :Smile: 

Looking forward to checking out Sierra's vid when I'm at a better signal...

----------


## toddjoles

Here's a pic of Janelle Wilson from  pYvotal playing an IV kit emando that I built.  Janelle plays a violin, keyboards and guitar as well as the mandolin.  pYvotal is made up of high school and college age kids and they play mainly contemporary christian music in and around the San Diego area.

----------


## Charles E.

OK, so is not a mandolin but it is a 1917 Gibson style O being played by runway model ( and wife of Jack White ), Karen Elson. Great shot of the guitar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvIK6...eature=related

----------


## Django Fret

I guess there aren't any more pictures of women with mandolins left, but it sure was a good run while it lasted!

----------


## GRW3

This thread has gone fallow before. I think festival season will bring it back to life.

----------


## mandopete

> This thread has gone fallow before.


Watch it, this is a family show!

 :Smile:

----------


## GRW3

> Watch it, this is a family show!


??? sorry, I'm at a loss for even the most elliptical orbit for this comment.

----------


## roscoestring

My daughter Amy.

----------


## journeybear

Well, I got my flyer for this year's Falcon Ridge Folk Festival, and it looks like an off year. In fact, if you take out Gandalf Murphy, The Kennedys, and The Nields you ain't left with much, as far as I'm concerned. Even Jimmy LaFave can't save it.  :Frown: 

But I did see Red Molly are playing there, a bit of a homecoming for them (they met in the campground in 2004). So I thought I'd post some pics of Carolann Solebello playing mandolin. Little did I know what such a seemingly simple task would entail. An hour later, after scanning through their recent "Tour Photos" albums and coming up empty  :Disbelief:  - even the folder of pics from a recording session showed only some GUY playing mandolin (yes, a human being with XY chromosomes) - I grew disheartened. Then I started going through their photo archives from 2005 - 2007. Before my eyes glazed over at the prospect of having to scan through 7 pages of 131 folders containing 2358 photos, I did find these. I have to wonder, though, as I haven't seen them play - Does Carolann play mandolin live? Much? Any more? Because I haven't seen much evidence in my searching, and none since 2007. If anyone has some input, I'd like to hear it.

BTW & FWIW, Laurie MacAllister plays banjo and fiddle, but not mandolin (and oddly, her fiddling isn't mentioned in their bio). I also included an artsy photo of Abbie Gardner's much-worn polka dot dress, matching shoes, and dobro.

----------


## roscoestring

My daughter Amy. This was taken one week before she died in an automobile accident. She was 18. Loved bluegrass and loved Cherryholmes. 2007.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> My daughter Amy. This was taken one week before she died in an automobile accident. She was 18. Loved bluegrass and loved Cherryholmes. 2007.


I'm sorry for your loss.

----------


## David Newton

Roscoe,
What can I say? So sorry.

----------


## JEStanek

I hope the pain of three years ago has subsided somewhat for you Roscoe, and you can remember the joy and lessons your daughter taught you.  I'm sorry for your most tragic loss.

Jamie

----------


## roscoestring

Nah, it never goes away. She was a whiz on mandolin though. She was pretty good on guitar and bass also. My world has been empty for the last three years. On a happier note though my son and his wife should have a new little girl by this time next week. Still, I'm too young to be a gramps.

----------


## Django Fret

Roscoe, I add my condolences and hope your grand daughter will be a joy to you and your family.

----------


## journeybear

I get emails ... Friend of mine (OK, Patti again) posted a picture on facebook from an old gig, and while scanning through the photographer's work found this. That's all I know.

----------


## mandoisland

Alex Pangman of Lickin' Good Fried: http://www.lickingoodfried.com/

----------


## Phil Goodson

> .... I have to wonder, though, as I haven't seen them play - Does Carolann play mandolin live? Much? Any more? Because I haven't seen much evidence in my searching, and none since 2007. If anyone has some input, I'd like to hear it......


Yeah, I love Red Molly.
Although Carolann does play mando on some songs, seems that she's playing guitar or bass guitar most of the time these days.    I think they all do a great job. :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

> Alex Pangman of Lickin' Good Fried: http://www.lickingoodfried.com/


TWO mandolins! THAT'S what I'm talkin' about! Rhythm AND lead - there ya go! That's Andrew Collins on the other one. They're from Toronto. Alex survived a double lung transplant, BTW.

----------


## tree

Whoa . . . Art Carney lives!

----------


## roscoestring

Well, she hasn't started actually playing yet but she did get her first exposure to a mandolin. Emily Brooke was born yesterday. She weighed 3 lbs/13 oz. I hope she can grow into this thing. The mandolin is hers now. It belonged to her aunt Amy.

----------


## mandoisland

> TWO mandolins! THAT'S what I'm talkin' about! Rhythm AND lead - there ya go! That's Andrew Collins on the other one. They're from Toronto. Alex survived a double lung transplant, BTW.


Thanks for adding the pics!
You can listen to a concert on demand with Lickin Good Fried at the CBC concert on demand site http://www.cbc.ca/radio2/cod/concerts/20091103lickn

----------


## CES

Roscoe, that's awesome!  Congratulations...I bet she'll have good callouses in a month or two  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

This is what happens when one's computer is down ... one misses out on things ... like our very own Mystery Mandoliniste  :Cool:  deciding to step out from the shadows and no longer hide her light under a bushel ... a courageous act.  :Wink:  Hope you don't me doing this.


Just remember - she may be all smiles here, but she's a Chordbanger!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Wesley

Roscoe - They just don't get any cuter than that. Congrats.

----------


## journeybear

Did a little more searching and came up with more pics of Linda King from Citizen's Band Radio. Tough gig, having to put up with five hairy guys.  :Wink:  Included a non-MC shot for you fashionistas.  :Smile:

----------


## brunello97

Oooh. She has what looks like an EM150 there.


Mick

----------


## journeybear

Sure looks like it.  :Mandosmiley:  Can't make out what the F-style is, though.

----------


## Schlegel

Nice, Roscoe!  My daughter was born the very same day... she got that same pink hat, too.  I just could not get it to stay on!

----------


## journeybear

Guys - I don't want to be a killjoy or party pooper but -

Maybe family pix should be another thread. "Babies With Mandolins." I dunno.

Not trying to start any trouble, or even a discussion. Just a suggestion.

Peace.

----------


## D C Blood

Hey JourneyBear, I especially like Linda's Sunset Park TeeShirt...

----------


## journeybear

It _is_ a nice design. Is that from somewhere in your neck of the woods? 

Glancing through recent posts I see some have grumbled about a slowdown on this thread. I apologize for my hand in that, as my computer was gephlunkta for the greater part of April. That meant using machines at work and the library, severely limiting my access. Now that I've got it running again, although mysteriously not as spiffily, and also inheriting a pretty spiffy laptop (though it's a Mac and I'm rusty with these, plus the '/" key doesn't work (cut and paste does, though  :Wink:  ), I've been able to resume my participation at The Forum. Hopefully I'll be getting back up to speed soon. 

But I also got to thinking - maybe a reason why this thread has been slowing down is due to a dearth of concert appearances of female mandolinists as witnessed by members. Hopefully that will pick up as festival season gets in gear. I know that the list is pretty short for me, and includes Lorraine Duisit (Post #1), Nina Gerber, Marti McGuire, Carrie Rodriguez, The Ditty Bops, and maybe one or two more - and only the first two were live, the others were on TV one way or another. The vast majority of pics I"ve posted have been found via internet searches. I know mandolinists are a rare breed, and apparently female ones even more so, but it has been one hope for me that this thread would help increase awareness of the contributions of female mandolinists to our culture. I keep hoping ...  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

For the milestone Post #2000 I thought it might be fitting to present something community-oriented rather than single out an individual. So - mandolin orchestras! Some of these have appeared before. but it's good to remember. Some from back in the day, some from much more recently. Some of you may recognize at least one member, plus a few honored guests ...

I apologize for the layout. Seems to be out of my control.

----------


## journeybear

Thanks to Martin for this great photo of Michelle Shocked and her Fender 8-string from another thread.

----------


## mrmando

> Sure looks like it.  Can't make out what the F-style is, though.


Well, the Flatiron Festival F had a fleur-de-lis headstock like that ... but the finish on her instrument looks more like a '60s or '70s Gibson.

I think the Michelle photo has graced this thread a couple of times already ... anyway, that's a Fender 5-string, not an 8-string.

----------


## journeybear

You're right - after posting I did a search and found Jim Simpson put it up in 2008. Well, it's such a great shot it was due for a reposting. Sorry about the typo. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.  :Wink:  Also, further internet searching has turned up plenty of pics of her with guitar but no mandolin, besides this.  :Frown:

----------


## notrelatedtoted

Has anyone posted the Trishas?










Granted, only one of them plays the mandolin.  They don't even have an album yet, but I think they'll be quite successful.

----------


## jefflester

> You're right - after posting I did a search and found Jim Simpson put it up in 2008.


I also put it up way back in Jan 2006, but the link is dead.

----------


## grumpycoyote

> Has anyone posted the Trishas?
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, only one of them plays the mandolin.  They don't even have an album yet, but I think they'll be quite successful.



Love 'em... thanks for sharing.

----------


## D C Blood

Journeybear..Sunset Park, West Grove, Pa, was a country and bluegrass music show park from the 40s (?), 50s 60s and 70s, which brought in the top names in bluegrass and country music to southeastern Pa, where many of us east coast pickers got our first taste of bluegrass, among whom number the Dawg and Andy Statman...

----------


## journeybear

Thanks for that. Makes sense. Can't tell from their website (not much info), but from the number of gigs they play in NJ and PA I figure they're from that area.  :Wink:  Fans of poster art ought to check out their selection - someone in their organization has put some work into this overlooked aspect of promotion.

Haven't found a video that shows Linda taking a lead, but this is a nice montage of stills. Most of the videos I've seen so far are poorly lit.



Dont let the length scare you away - this is two songs. Linda takes a nice little ride at the end of the first one, about 4:35, and again near the end of the second. In fact, that seems to be their typical approach. This is really pretty much a guitar and steel band.

----------


## journeybear

Dadgum! Someone in their camp ought to put up some better pix! These are from their myspace page, which is in desperate need of updating. According to that, they don't have a gig till New Year's Eve. Anyone looking for a PR gig?  :Whistling:

----------


## journeybear

Eleanor Whitmore, based in NYC, plays fiddle more often. Just saw her backing up Allison Moorer on The Tonight Show. Nice job, actually audible.  :Mandosmiley:  That's her producer and collaborator Chris Masterson on guitar. He was also on the show, doing his best Kenny Vaughan (that's a great compliment, by the way.)

----------


## Ed Goist

Maria Butterly with two of her Breedloves...*Wow!*

_(Journeybear, I thought you would appreciate these [see hair color!]_  :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

Yes, Ms Butterly ... She has graced this thread before (see Posts 1489 - 1492) and surely will again. I have yet to hear her music - I am way behind in this as regards many musicians - so I have no opinion about her audio output. The visual is indeed quite pleasant. Just for the record, I am _not_ Charlie Brown (though everybody _is_ picking on me), and I am _not_ all tongue-tied about a certain red-headed girl - at least, I think so.  :Smile:  Anyway, I see Allison Moorer will be on Letterman June 11th, so all y'all will get a chance to see and hear Eleanor Whitmore.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

First Aid Kit from Sweden, sisters Klara & Johanna Söderberg, in a couple of promo shots, and one with what might be their management team.  :Confused:  I kid. Really pleasant sound they have, especially vocally. The cover art is from their debut album, "The Big Black & The Blue," and the single, "Hard Believer." I don't know much about them, and I don't hear a lot of mandolin in the clips at their myspace page, but here they are anyway.They are in America for a couple more days: 

6/14 Middle East Upstairs, Cambridge, MA
6/15 The Bell House Brooklyn NY
6/16 Mercury Lounge New York NY

----------


## Bertram Henze

Frankly, these girls from First Aid Kit give me the creeps - that's the stuff for horror movies. A cabin in the woods, where many unsuspecting wanderers have strayed and were never seen again...  :Chicken: 
I bet their eyes can glow in the dark  :Confused:

----------


## journeybear

My, my! A bit Brothers Grimm there, don't you think?  :Disbelief:

----------


## Bertram Henze

Not exactly Brothers Grimm - I figure a typical Tim Burton Movie (with Johnny Depp, of course). But I haven't worked out the exact plot yet, except for Johnny playing a mandolinist. And those sisters in the woods would be suffering from MAS... Coming soon to a theater near you.

----------


## journeybear

I see where you're going with this. But I say, Depp Schmepp - the casting of the sisters is more crucial. I'm thinking Christina Ricci and Kirsten Dunst. Then again, animated could be the way to go, a la Nightmare Before Christmas.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Christina Ricci and Kirsten Dunst


I got goosebumps!  :Laughing:

----------


## journeybear

Now, now - I was just trying to find reasonable matches for height, hair color, and general demeanor, while being a bit lax on age. I believe both young ladies are still in their teens, while the aforementioned actresses are not, of course.

----------


## JEStanek

I was gonna say, those young women might not like being portrayed by actresses so much more mature than them....  Also, if they're going in a Tim Burton movie, they better be willing (and smart enough) to colaborate with Danny Elfman.

I didn't find their imagery or music particularly dark...

Jamie

----------


## journeybear

I know ... our imaginations were running away, with us as hostages. I was blanking on the name of the actress in The Runaways - Dakota Fanning - who _is_ only 16. Hollywood does have a history of casting people to play roles much younger than they actually are - easier to work with, more experienced in their craft. I think Ralph Macchio was 22 when he played the teenager in The Karate Kid.

FWIW!  :Whistling: 

Oh, and I agree - I don't hear much darkness in their music. _Nor enough mandolin!_  :Smile:

----------


## Bertram Henze

I admit the effect is subtle and is limited to the b&w photos JB posted here (the videos on their myspace site show nothing of that). Teaches us what a good photographer can do.

But I think Ricci & Dunst could do those movie characters convincingly. With some live music, it could end up as Blair Witch meets Deliverance.  :Cool:

----------


## journeybear

They do seem a bit dour in those pics. Smile a little!  :Smile:  The live pics are _really_ dark, in another sense.  :Wink:

----------


## Rob Norton

No mandolin content -- and I haven't listened to the First Aid Kit CDs -- but the sisters sing backup on one of my all-time favorite music videos -- Anna Ternheim's "Summer Rain," and on this, they're anything but creepy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlJVJ...eature=related

----------


## journeybear

That's really very nice, lovely arrangement and harmonies. 

There seems to be something going on in Scandinavia, from Katzenjammer to these young ladies, and others (Raveonettes, anyone?). This is a good example of what I love about this thread - learning about music and musicians from all over the world whom I had never heard of before. Even if that's not always the first reason why these musicians come to our attention, it often becomes the lasting one.  :Wink:

----------


## Dan Hoover

Dunno if i could make it through a kirsten dunst movie??but since we're yakking...how about milla jovovich and scarlet johansson?? And maybe eva mendes as the bad guy??? just saying..
 other than that,i kinda like first aid kit...pretty good stuff...thank's for bringing it to my attention...

----------


## journeybear

I had a feeling Milla was going to come up ... if for no other reason than, like her, I have _seen_ more mandolin from First Aid Kit than _heard_ (so far), but I didn't want to mention that, for fear of this train of thought heading down that siding ... 

 :Popcorn:

----------


## Nigel Gatherer

This image is from a Glasgow musical instrument seller's catalogue. I like it.

----------


## journeybear

Just in today - the latest of the greatest - first pics of Katzenjammer's whirlwind North American tour. From The Croc in Seattle last Wednesday 6/23/10. Thanks to Kirk Stauffer for these excellent photos and for uploading them to flickr, and to News Fetcher for, well, fetching. Despite what NF says, it's more than 0s and 1s - it's got a soul.  :Cool:  And it looks like someone has a new emando - always good news!  :Mandosmiley: 

Did anyone go to the show? Love to hear about it. The set list has 14 songs, two encores, some new ones, but not "Ain't No Thang."

----------


## delsbrother

Not sure if this counts:



Katherine Whalen of the Squirrel Nut Zippers with her Wes Lambe e-tenor guitar (not sure how it's tuned, though).

----------


## grumpycoyote

> Not sure if this counts:
> 
> 
> 
> Katherine Whalen of the Squirrel Nut Zippers with her Wes Lambe e-tenor guitar (not sure how it's tuned, though).


I am in absolute, heart-stopping, breath-taking,  love. And the girl's not too bad either.  :Wink:

----------


## Ed Goist

> Not sure if this counts:
> Katherine Whalen of the Squirrel Nut Zippers with her Wes Lambe e-tenor guitar (not sure how it's tuned, though).


*Oh it counts...it certainly counts...*  :Grin: 

Also, that thing's gotten GDAE written all over it...

----------


## delsbrother

Well, I know she plays a lot of uke (and banjo) and with tenors you can never be sure. This one also has a 9th fret marker, FWTW.

----------


## journeybear

FWIW I tune _my_ tenor in fifths, CGDA, so you'll get no argument from me.

I just don't understand why she is wearing a big fur hat if it's warm enough to wear a spaghetti-string top. Is this one of those "It's only rock and roll but I like it" situations?

----------


## grumpycoyote

> FWIW I tune _my_ tenor in fifths, CGDA, so you'll get no argument from me.
> 
> I just don't understand why she is wearing a big fur hat if it's warm enough to wear a spaghetti-string top. Is this one of those "It's only rock and roll but I like it" situations?


Simple. Because she's cool.  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

Red Molly graced the cover of a recent - and apparently the last - cover of Dirty Linen.

Looking through their archives I see a few female fiddlers - Alison Krause, Rani Arbo, whoever it is from The Cottars and Uncle Earl - but no women with mandolins. A couple of guys, though ...

Sorry for bending the rules, but I'm a little distraught. I just found out yesterday that Dirty Linen has gone under, as a print publication, anyway. This was one of the great folk music magazines, and I always picked up a few copies every year at the Philadelphia Folk Festival (it was hard to find, maybe one of the reasons it slipped away). They also were one of the few magazines to review the Philadelphia Jug Band CD, and as I recall they were pretty kind. I'll miss them.

----------


## Paul Kotapish

[QUOTE=journeybear;814994]Red Molly graced the cover of a recent - and apparently the last - cover of Dirty Linen.

That's bad news for trad/acoustic music enthusiasts. _Dirty Linen_ was a great little publication and covered most of the kinds of music that I'm interested in. Several of my bands got great little boosts from features published in their pages over the years. Sorry to hear of its demise.

And they did feature another woman playing a mando on their cover when they did a story on _A Mighty Wind_, with Parker Posey posed on a ladder playing an A style. Ms. Posey actually learned to play the mando for the movie, and even recorded something on it with the Dandy Warhols.

----------


## journeybear

Good find! Kind of small, but there she is atop the ladder - up on a pedestal, where she belongs ... (swoon)

I can't believe Parker Posey hasn't graced this thread before. Her name didn't show up in a search. Here is another pic from "A Mighty Wind."

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Yeah, Parker is great. She always delivers a surprising, cliche-free performance.

----------


## JEStanek

She's using a capo!!!!  I hear she learned to play mandolin for that role.  That movie was full of great roles.

Jamie

----------


## Django Fret

> Good find! Kind of small, but there she is atop the ladder - up on a pedestal, where she belongs ... (swoon)
> 
> I can't believe Parker Posey hasn't graced this thread before. Her name didn't show up in a search. Here is another pic from "A Mighty Wind."


Maybe she has.  If you check back to post number 109, there is a cropped picture of the same one with her on the ladder but it was attributed to another mandolin playing woman named Sissy Knox.

----------


## journeybear

Oh! That explains it - I believe that was her _character's_ name.  :Wink: 

I hope you didn't look through every post to find that.  :Disbelief:  That's more than it's worth.

----------


## journeybear

I was reminded of Mary Mack today. Here is the photo from her album, "Either You Wake Up or You Don't":

----------


## Bertram Henze

Cheap trick - the upper image background is mirrored in the middle  :Disbelief: 
Wonder what is really right of the middle - some interstate highway?

----------


## journeybear

Could be anything - housing development, Walmart parking lot, travelling carnival, a snow making machine, a throng of cheeering fans, a polar bear lumbering along, a wolf crouching, ready to lunge - anything.

Of course, she just wanted a continuous image that would wrap around to the other side of the CD case. Typically, such images continue to the _left,_ as the case is hinged on the left, but maybe some unipaks are hinged on the right? I dunno. It is what it is. Can't always explain what one finds on the interweb.  :Smile:

----------


## Bertram Henze

A polar bear would be too cool to cut away - unless, of course, if it is browsing through Walmart's backyard garbage cans...  :Laughing:

----------


## journeybear

Exactly. I was thinking she wanted to emphasize a sense of desolation, so anything appearing in the right side of the frame would have been counterproductive. BTW, now that I have spent more time looking at this (than I _ever_ thought I would, thank you _so_ much!), I notice the mirror point is to the right of the right side edge of the cover. That is, that long image would have to be cropped before the end to fit onto the back of the case - if it indeed wraps around. But what is now bothering me is that _her_ mirror image doesn't appear where it should relative to the mirror image of the background. In other words - PhotoShop!  :Disbelief: 

Or maybe that's the side where she didn't wake up ...  :Confused:

----------


## Bertram Henze

> PhotoShop!


There are dents in the ground in the middle distance behind where she should be, that occur nowhere else in the pic, so they can't have been copied there. I guess they took one shot without her, then one with her.
Making you look even closer...  :Grin:

----------


## JEStanek

Hey, as a photo buff, I appreciate cheap tricks like that.  It was used to nice effect and I bet most of us missed it on first glance.

Jamie

----------


## journeybear

Exactly. Except for Bertram "Eagle-Eye" Henze.  :Wink:  What was hidden by her was unseen, so to speak.

----------


## Pete Counter

[QUOTE=Fast Eddie;805437]Maria Butterly with two of her Breedloves...*Wow!*

_(Journeybear, I thought you would appreciate these [see hair color!]_  :Smile: 



Wow is right.....does anyone have one of those at home defribulators I can borrow?

----------


## journeybear

Well, yes ... it's always a good idea to have a MedicAlert bracelet on ...

From her old myspace page - there's something wrong when _her_ page gets less traffic than, say, _mine_ ... Then again, she gets to hang out with nice Irish blokes at a Grammy after party ... life is not so bad.  :Wink: 

Note the decoration chained around the headstock - a visual pun, a _butterfly_  :Grin:

----------


## journeybear

:Grin:

----------


## Bertram Henze

Here is a clip-on version for your headstock, in case you get to jam with her  :Grin:

----------


## journeybear

Man oh man! Where do you find this stuff? The way your mind works - pretty scary!  :Laughing:

----------


## Bertram Henze

> The way your mind works - pretty scary!


It's supposed to work that way - I am a consultant...

----------


## John Craton

Here are some links to works by artist Jon Paul that include women with mandolins. Hope the links work, but if not try signing on to Facebook at looking up Romance Novel Book Cover Artist Jon Paul.

http://www.facebook.com/JonPaulRoman...d=222997563149
http://www.facebook.com/JonPaulRoman...d=222997563149

----------


## Chip Booth

John, I won't ask how you know about the artist above!  Still, an interesting mix of photography and digital painting.  I think you missed one:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...d=375743888149

----------


## Charles E.

Here is a nice old one...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=310233261161


Seems like it is not working sorry

----------


## journeybear

Here are the Jon Paul pieces ...

----------


## John Craton

> John, I won't ask how you know about the artist above!


My wife is an avid reader of the genre. She must be given the credit for pointing these out to me. Despite the 'novel' connection, I think these are lovely paintings ... wonder if the artist is also a mandolinist? (And thanks for linking the one I missed. I'd thought my wife showed me three paintings, but all I could find the other day were two.)

----------


## man dough nollij

She's probably been posted somewhere on this (long) thread, but I just discovered Tara Linhardt. Good mandolin player:

----------


## journeybear

Possibly also a skilled stone mason?

----------


## journeybear

Thanks to NewsFetcher, this charming headline appeared: Mountain Fever Records Signs No One You Know. Sure enough, no one I knew.  :Wink:  But mandolin duties are handled by one Rachel Burge, herewith presented. Note personalized truss rod cover.

----------


## journeybear

A few more of Sonya Isaacs, who just two days ago backed up Dierks Bentley on the Jimmy Fallon Show:

----------


## Ed Goist

I'm sure she's been around here before, but *Sharon Gilchrist* has some really nice photos (and some great tunes, too!) posted to her MySpace page so I thought I'd post a few here. *Enjoy!*






http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...ea4c713638.jpg

----------


## journeybear

It's true. Sharon Gilchrist _does_ have some very nice photos - she has great raw material to work with.  :Whistling:  The first two _have_ appeared here before - though it is nice to see them in large format - but the magazine cover is a nice addition to the collection.

----------


## Ed Goist

The thread has been quite for a while, so I'll throw in some nice images of Rebecca Lovell I found today. I'm sure she's been represented here before, but I think it's been a while...Here goes...

*with a Collings* 



*with her Duff in B&W*



*with her Duff in color*



*Bonus Pic...Paul Duff polishing Rebecca's F5*

----------


## Patrick Hull

I was looking at Rebecca Lovell's pickup.  Is that one of those "sticky" things that is affixed to the top of your instrument by some sort of goop?  Is that a good idea to do that to your Duff?  If not, how is it affixed to her instrument?

----------


## Ben Milne

Sue Carson playing with Bob Corbett and the Roograss band.  Fantasic picker and fiddler.

----------


## Ed Goist

Annabelle Chvostek of The Wailin' Jennys (there is another fine pix of Annabelle in post # 1947)

----------


## mrmando

> I was looking at Rebecca Lovell's pickup.  Is that one of those "sticky" things that is affixed to the top of your instrument by some sort of goop?  Is that a good idea to do that to your Duff?  If not, how is it affixed to her instrument?


'Tis a Schertler. It's a good idea to do that to your Duff if you play as well as Rebecca. Don't put one on if you don't want people to hear you.

----------


## mrmando

> Annabelle Chvostek of The Wailin' Jennys


She doesn't have enough stuff clamped to her headstock for my taste.

----------


## journeybear

Lessee now ...

Tuner? Check.
Capo? Check.
iPhone with all those groovy apps? Nope.
Satellite uplink? Nope. 

Gotta keep up with what all the cool kids are doing ...  :Cool:

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Bill Wyman of the Stones used to have a cigarette holder installed on his bass headstock.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Lessee now ...
> 
> Tuner? Check.
> Capo? Check.
> iPhone with all those groovy apps? Nope.
> Satellite uplink? Nope. 
> 
> Gotta keep up with what all the cool kids are doing ...


Don't forget *rear-view mirror*: To keep an eye on the drummer...

----------


## Ed Goist

I was fortunate enough to see a great Larkin Poe show this evening. Here are a few photos of Rebecca (and one with her sister Megan) I took:


Rebecca tuning her Diff between sets


Rebecca and Megan


Rebecca jamming!

----------


## journeybear

I'm shocked - _shocked!_ - that no one thought to post this picture of Rhonda Vincent, from the NY Times article that caused all the hullabaloo over yonder. Visual proof that she can indeed play and sing.  :Wink:

----------


## JeffD

> I was fortunate enough to see a great Larkin Poe show this evening. Here are a few photos of Rebecca (and one with her sister Megan) I took:


Why is the headstock covered up?

----------


## Ed Goist

> Why is the headstock covered up?


Hi Jeff:

The top of the peghead got broken off in a tragic accident! See post #3511 over here.

(...be sure to look at posts #3509 & #3513 also  :Grin:  )

----------


## JeffD

> The top of the peghead got broken off in a tragic accident!


Yikes! That can ruin your whole day.

----------


## pglasse

A vintage Dan Hicks and the Hot Licks photo with my friend, vocalist, Maryanne Price holding a mandolin. I don't think she played it but violinist Sid Page did.

----------


## journeybear

You are correct, sir. Maryann sang only. Naomi Ruth Eisenberg, holding the fiddle, sang and also played second fiddle to Sid Page, who also played mandolin - very likely the one Maryann is holding. Looks a lot like the one on the cover of "Where's The Money?" In fact, that song is one which featured the pairing of those two instruments.

----------


## jim simpson

I remember seeing Sid with Sly Stone performing on some TV show in the 90's. Seemed like an odd pairing. RIP

----------


## pglasse

Journeybear,

You are right of course, I should have spelled her name correctly: Maryann. Either way, a great singer and fine band.

All the best,

----------


## Gelsenbury

Ed ... don't keep doing this to me ...

----------


## journeybear

Gee, Paul, I wasn't aware of any conscious effort to correct your spelling. I just dug out my treasured LP and had it in front of me as I typed. No worries. If anything, I am jealous of your being able to count her or anyone in that outfit as a friend. I've met Dan a few times, as I was involved with an organization that booked him and the Acoustic Warriors a few times, and I'm a facebook friend with Sid  :Wink:  but that's about it. BTW, a year or so ago by some circuitous route I discovered her website and that she was still active.

----------


## John Rosett

Maryann is a great singer. She does some excellent work on Tom Morrell's "Jugglin Cats" album.

----------


## Ed Goist

I had to post these, as they are some of the highest quality mandolin performance photos I've seen!
*Sarah Jarosz* from her performance on _Austin City Limits_ debuting this weekend (11/5).
An article about Sarah (and the complete photo gallery) can be seen here.
Enjoy!

----------


## CES

Paul,

Awesome photo!

Ed,

Watching it now...fortuitous viewing of your post...Steve and the boys are singing about atheists having no art or music at the moment  :Laughing: 

Thanks!

----------


## F-2 Dave

> Maryann is a great singer. She does some excellent work on Tom Morrell's "Jugglin Cats" album.


I didn't know anybody else had that album besides me. Great music.

----------


## CES

OK, so Sarah Jarosz has a new fan after Austin City Limits...and, oh my goodness, the guys playing with her are phenomenal as well...and so freakin' young!!

----------


## Hal Jeanes

The cello player with Sarah Jarosz is Mississippi's own Nat Smith, who tours regularly with Natalie McMasters.  Through hard work and talent, this sixteen year old young man has a lot of people's attention.  Nat grew up in a musical family.  His father Wayne is a great mandolin player.  Here is a photo of Nat with Chris Thile and Bella Fleck.

----------


## Mandoviol

> The cello player with Sarah Jarosz is Mississippi's own Nat Smith, who tours regularly with Natalie McMasters.


I KNEW I'd seen him somewhere before; I saw him playing with Natalie when she came to George Mason two Christmases ago.  He's got some impressive cello chops.

----------


## Frank Silver

I happened to stumble upon that Austin (ACL) show and Sarah was wonderful - glad I know now.

----------


## Tommy Preston

Funny........but Tiny is cool...I'm ancient enough to have seen him on Laugh In...

----------


## Tommy Preston

Good Lord......how cool....

----------


## Tommy Preston

:Laughing: 


> These past few posts indicate that the point still isn't clear, and maybe won't be. Should opera stars use their figures and perform in lingerie or whatever to enhance the draw to a performance or does that in some way reduce the performance to a Victoria's Secret show with older music?
> 
> Finally, imagine your daughter being asked to dress that way for a concert at school because it will help draw a crowd... it doesn't feel quite right.
> 
> How would the guys feel if a bluegrass band had a guy with a models body playing in a speedo to help attract women who thought the music might be corny? We would probably think it's odd, not right, not bluegrass whatever... not having the same mindset for female performers is the double standard where the women similarly built to their male counterparts are taken less seriously. This is a great thread not only to present female mandolinists but also to raise some issues that we may not think of very often.
> 
> Here's a chick in underwear playing mandolin....  Refering to a woman that way is a means of dehumanizing her.
> 
> Jamie
> edit: how people choose to perform is, a choice. I'm only on a soap box because this is a family site with a wide audience (genders and ages). There are plenty of other places to find and discuss things more lasciviously.

----------


## journeybear

The Burns Sisters came up in a conversation last night, and I had to go to their website in order to refresh my memory as to which one I used to have a crush on. Never mind which, that was just a plot device which brought me to the following: Marie Burns with an emando. It's been ten years since I've seen them, and I don't recall her playing mandolin, so this may be a recent addition to the act - which was always A-OK by me, three-part sibling harmonies and all that. these are from the 2006 Philadelphia Folk Festival. And apparently Terri Hendrix was there too, at a workshop, with her unique mandolin.

If you're keeping track, that is Annie Burns as well in pics #1 and #3, in which also Jimmy LaFave and Joel Rafaell appear; Eliza Gilkyson is in the pictures with Terri

----------


## frankenstein

Jamie, Gilchrist and Speedos are Aussie legends, so men in Speedo,s and a Gilchrist thread coming up? Who wants to go first  ?

----------


## JEStanek

Hopefully, nobody.

Jamie

----------


## JEStanek

JB, I was by that Camping Stage just two days ago... It was empty  :Frown: 

Jamie

----------


## journeybear

I know what you mean. It's a looong time between fests. Sometimes it feels like nearly _ a whole year!_   :Frown:

----------


## JEStanek

My son on Main Stage and the stage in late fall.  I like visiting during the year.



Jamie

----------


## journeybear

Nice. My first year - 1985 - I was just hanging out on the hill Thursday afternoon while they were tweaking the sound, and just said over the mike they could use someone to play a guitar or something to help fine tune the system. I ran down there fast as my little feet could carry me. So somewhere in the archives (probably not) is a sound check performance from yrs trly. Otherwise, with the PJB in 2001.

----------


## Ben Milne

The loverly Katzenjammer at Woodford 2010/11 
such nice gals.

----------


## Ed Goist

Saw this on Sarah Jarosz's Facebook page and had to post it here...
She definitely has earned a Ph.D in Mandolin!

----------


## journeybear

Thanks to Ms Loretta - Marla Fibish of Three Mile Stone. As her bio goes:

 "Marla Fibish (mandolin, mandola, button accordion and voice) has been a part of the San Francisco Irish Music scene for nearly 30 years.

"She is known primarily as a mandolin player, for the drive and lift in her playing.  She is also known as a singer, and a crafter of the odd song, and uses the mandola as her axe for accompanying her singing.  Everyone is entitled to a mid-life crisis, and for Marla that was a new love in her life — the button accordion.  A true San Franciscan, she went for the press-draw style — C#/D for you accordion geeks that care about such things."

Odd how in all but one the mandolin is partially obscured. Kind of a tease, that. One pic might be the start of a whole new thread - Women With Mandolin Cases. Or not.  :Wink:

----------


## JeffD

I love pictures of a band that look like they are waiting for a bus. Seriously, there is all this potential adventure that is only hinted at.

----------


## journeybear

It is indeed fairly common to pose for publicity stills as if in some sort of adventure or otherwise be telling a story besides that they are musicians. No idea how/when/why this got started, but some of the results sure are fun to see.  :Wink:

----------


## Ed Goist

Olga Egorova performing on her Morris F5 (#111)

 

 

And the entire performance:

----------


## Charles E.

:Disbelief:   :Cool:

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> Olga Egorova performing on her Morris F5 (#111)


Wow! Does she take lessons from Radim? She's a ball of fire!

Larry

----------


## Ed Goist

> Wow! ...She's a ball of fire!
> Larry


Hi Larry. I know, right?!
Here are a couple more videos of her. They're a little more laid-back but equally impressive.
My favorite part of these performances is probably the second selection in the duet video (it starts at about 2:10 in). The Morris can't help but reveal her Bluegrass roots with some nice 'chop action'...Great stuff all around!

----------


## strings777

"Olga Egorova performing on her Morris F5 (#111)"
Wow, I was worn out just from watching her! She certainly doesn't suffer from a lack of energy!   :Grin:

----------


## Dan Hoover

Olga Egorova..zoink's!  thank's for posting these Ed..

----------


## John Hill

What's really awesome is the 2nd vid...2 ladies in Russia start playing (really well I might add) a Brazilian choro on at least 1 mandolin made in Oregon.

----------


## journeybear

Ah! What a wonderful world we live in! 

Musically, I'll take the first one. After a minute or so of prologue, when she hits second and third gears, then overdrive - hang onto your hat!

----------


## journeybear

Just appeared on Jimmy Kimmel - The JaneDear Girls. A country-rock duo consisting of Susie Brown on fiddle and mandolin, and Danelle Leverett on guitar and banjo. I don't know if they're going to be the next big thing, but it was a nice surprise to see a mandolin on the tube.

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...The JaneDear Girls...nice surprise to see a mandolin on the tube.


Thanks JB - Good catch. Lots of fun stuff from them on the YouTube. Here's a short, endearing, impromptu "jam":




Man, I bet the Warner Brothers' A&R guys just love these girls!

----------


## journeybear

Ya think?  :Laughing:  You've got - let me see if I get all them dichotomies - one is blonde, the other brunette, one has a natural look, the other a dolled-up Bettye Page look; one likes the girly look with flouncy dresses, the other the tomboy look with jeans and shirts - well, that's a good start, anyway. Plus they can both sing, and apparently play pretty well, from what little I've heard. They may not change the world, but they might have a pretty good run.

----------


## fatt-dad

getting back go Olga - WOW!

f-d

----------


## billkilpatrick

don't know if this has been posted before ... but it's nice to look at in any case:

(hmmm ... must read instructions first ...)

----------


## billkilpatrick

try again: 

(yay!) 

"woman with mandolin" - mary cassett (1844-1926)

----------


## brunello97

Very nice, Bill, thanks. I am surprised I had not seen this before.  Here is another from Mary Cassatt dated 1868.  The two paintings give an interesting look at the design of  mandolins from that era.  Renoir has a painting of a 'woman with mandolin' as well but his painting style includes less detail of the instrument.

Mick

----------


## Ben Milne

Nanna's wardrobe selction aside, Olga shreds something the mandolin something seriouslike.  Impressive for sure.

----------


## Gelsenbury

> Olga Egorova performing on her Morris F5 (#111)


I've watched this so many times over the past few weeks ... still don't know how she does that! It's superhuman. As a friend of mine said when I forwarded the link, it sounds as if there were about 5 people playing at the same time.

----------


## Jeroen

She's cheating. I say she's cheating. She plays from the elbow, not the wrist! She plays a single stringed instrument! She supports with her pinky!

----------


## Dr H

> One is even playing a Knutsen.
> 
> And in this one, everyone in the photo is a Knutsen:


Good lord, is that a _left-handed harp guitar_ ?

----------


## Ed Goist

Marijke Wiesenekke of _Mando Nuevo_ and her Reinhold Seiffert mandolin

----------


## f5loar

Now that is the correct, prim and proper way to sit and hold the mandolin.  Very nice!

----------


## journeybear

Exactly what I was thinking. Take note  - that is the correct posture, not often seen outside of books (or perhaps in classical concerts). Is that a mandolin, not a mandola? Looks a bit large, relatively. Perhaps she is petite.  :Confused:

----------


## Ed Goist

I'm pretty sure that's her mandolin. Here she is playing a larger mandolin family instrument...OM?



And playing her e-mando (love the black & white photography!)



And the entire _Mando Nuevo_ trio: Michiel & Marijke Wiesenekker and Oliver Waitze



Oh, and they are not only photogenic, they can play! Audio clips here

----------


## Chris Oliver

> Oh, and they are not only photogenic, they can play! Audio clips here


 Oh yeah... really good. Too bad their are no US dates on their schedule. I would like to see them play live.

----------


## ColdBeerGoCubs

> Marijke Wiesenekke of _Mando Nuevo_ and her Reinhold Seiffert mandolin



Looks like that mando has a florida.

----------


## Ed Goist

Rebecca & Megan Lovell of Larkin Poe from an in-store performance at Union Music is Lewes, East Sussex, UK on 1 April 2011.

----------


## journeybear

Ed, you missed one. Here, I got it for ya!

The poem is in Latvian, by Kārlis Skalbe. If anyone can offer a translation it would be much appreciated.

----------


## J.Albert

"Marijke Wiesenekke of Mando Nuevo and her Reinhold Seiffert mandolin"

Mandolin?

What mandolin?

- John

----------


## Ed Goist

Ruth Roshan (mandolin) and Tania Ravbar Costantino (guitar) is the Australian duo _Nougat_

----------


## Scotti Adams

......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zco22CwrY2w

----------


## JEStanek

> ......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zco22CwrY2w


Ashley Lewis.  I linked to her website.

Jamie

----------


## journeybear

OK, here is Ashley Lewis. Way too many pictures at her website of her posing with a fiddle, not enough with a mandolin. Just sayin' ...

----------


## Matt DeBlass

As a completely random aside, why does it seem like mandolin players are usually photographed playing while leaning against a wall? Is that the photographer's shorthand for "it's not a guitar, I don't know what pose to shoot her in," or something?

----------


## Bertram Henze

> As a completely random aside, why does it seem like mandolin players are usually photographed playing while leaning against a wall? Is that the photographer's shorthand for "it's not a guitar, I don't know what pose to shoot her in," or something?


I guess it has got to do with optical weight. While guitar players are often shown like they've had a disc prolapse, dragged forward by their heavy bulk of an instrument, mandolins look lightweight, enabling the player to lean back. Photographers tend to have optical impressions amplify each other in a consistent way rather than letting them get cancelled out in contradiction.

----------


## JEStanek

> As a completely random aside, why does it seem like mandolin players are usually photographed playing while leaning against a wall? Is that the photographer's shorthand for "it's not a guitar, I don't know what pose to shoot her in," or something?


Asks the guy with his mandolin arm resting on a fence.  :Smile:   Portraiture is hard.  Maybe if we didn't lean against a wall we would all suffer from Thile Slouch?  (I kid.).

Jamie

----------


## billkilpatrick

maybe that photo of bill monore leaning against a tree started it all

----------


## Matt DeBlass

> Asks the guy with his mandolin arm resting on a fence.   Portraiture is hard.  Maybe if we didn't lean against a wall we would all suffer from Thile Slouch?  (I kid.).
> 
> Jamie


Actually, I'm leaning on the side of the building just like everybody else, I'm just REALLY tall!  :Wink: 

  I'm certainly not complaining (you will never catch me complaining about the photos in this thread) but it's interesting to look again and see if this really is part of the mandolin photo vocabulary. There are certain poses that crop up repeatedly for various instruments (ie, drummers with both sticks in one hand, leaning on one knee), and I'll have to take time studying those who are both more talented and more photogenic than myself to see if this is true.

----------


## journeybear

My band played a gig Sunday night, five people on a stage that could maybe hold three, but comfortably two, including a stand-up bass and a pedal steel player. In fact, the fiddler set up sitting on a stool off-stage facing us. (I should measure this and report the dimensions, but it's a trapezoid about 7' across, the left side about 4', the right side about 3'.  :Disbelief:  ) I was stuck in the back squeezed up against a speaker stand. I spent a lot of the night leaning against the wall, which was somewhat amusing. It was actually a screen for a TV projection device, which was playing the women's Final Four games (club owners are from CT; in fact, the father was at the games) - so yes, people were looking _in our direction,_ at least.  :Wink:  Sadly, UConn lost,  :Crying:  and that second half was a bit distracting, even disturbing, and cut into my leaning time as I kept turning to look for the score.  :Frown:

----------


## JEStanek

> Actually, I'm leaning on the side of the building just like everybody else, I'm just REALLY tall!


That's a good looking Mandocello.  :Wink:   Maybe there are kind of set portraits folks fall into when shooting and holding their instruments.  I bet a lot of it comes from the size of the instrument and what others have done before.  Interesting observation, Matt.

Jamie

----------


## Randi Gormley

I think some of it has to do with the idea of a flattering stance (is this my good side? kind of thing); people at angles look slimmer and the half-silhouette is sexier than a straight-on shot for many women. For guys, you get this 'casual' vibe from a leaning posture. It's something I used to do when I was sketching people (and my hands) for fun, looking for specific lines I liked. I still like to look at mandolin silhouettes at a bit of an angle as well. Interesting thing to notice, Matt.

----------


## journeybear

Maybe it helps to counteract the tendency to slouch, or hunch over. I am surprised sometimes that more longtime mandolinists haven't developed some sort of spinal defect by hunching over to keep an eye on the fretboard.

A key problem with band photos is that if your instrument is too big to include in the frame, you end up looking like just some guy. So people who play upright bass, piano, drums, and such get short shrift. Another cliché for drummers is twirling drumsticks. It may be cool the first couple of times, but pretty soon it gets to be showing off, even condescending. If the music is so easy for them to play that they can spend that much time twirling, they might want to get more involved with the music. Vanilla Fudge was on the tube last week (I know, really!) and I swear Carmine Appice spent as much time twirling as playing.

----------


## billkilpatrick

> ... Another cliché for drummers is twirling drumsticks. It may be cool the first couple of times, but pretty soon it gets to be showing off ...


my son, the drummer, does this at the dinner table with his knife and fork

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...snip...Another cliché for drummers is twirling drumsticks. It may be cool the first couple of times, but pretty soon it gets to be showing off, even condescending. If the music is so easy for them to play that they can spend that much time twirling, they might want to get more involved with the music...snip...


Unless you're Neil Peart.
If you're Neil Peart you are permitted to do anything you want behind the kit because...well, because you're Neil Peart.

----------


## Matt DeBlass

Careful Ed.  Neil, although one of my personal heroes (I was a drummer long before I played mandolin), is neither a woman, nor a mandolinist, you might get in trouble!

----------


## journeybear

Sorry guys, twirling drumsticks is showing off. I may be in the minority here (nothing new there), but not only does it really add nothing to a show, it detracts, as it distracts. Even if done by accomplished and respected drummers like the two already mentioned ... in fact, even more so, as I would much rather hear them play than show off. I don't think Mitch Mitchell or Ginger Baker did this, though I would be surprized if Bonzo or Keith Moon didn't. But really, so what? We're probably over the limit for OT meandering, anyway ...

But before I get us back on topic, I did want to follow up on the aforementioned tiny stage. It's 8' across, one side 4', the other 6', for a total of 40 sq. ft. Fitting four people onto that, plus a string bass and pedal steel, was a squeeze. Perhaps a new thread on this is in order - smallest or oddest stages.  :Whistling: 

A couple more of Marijke Wiesenekker. I still am knocked out by her posture in the black dress. I see she lists among her favorites Bill Monroe, Dave Apollon, and Yank Rachell. Good taste in mandolinists. And in the second photo, it looks like she has an old Gibson oval hole A model. Good taste in mandolins, too!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...snip...it looks like she has an old Gibson oval hole A model. Good taste in mandolins, too!


Oh, she most definitely has an old Gibson oval hole A model!
Here is an awesome video of her on her Gibson, accompanied by her brother on guitar, playing Zappa. Enjoy.

----------


## strings777

> Oh, she most definitely has an old Gibson oval hole A model!
> Here is an awesome video of her on her Gibson, accompanied by her brother on guitar, playing Zappa. Enjoy.


That was excellent, thanks for posting the video Ed! I was lucky enough to see Frank Zappa twice in the 70's.....two of the best concerts that I've ever seen for sure!!!

----------


## Wesley

The one time I saw Frank Zappa in concert he had a virtually unknown Tom Waits opening the show.

----------


## dcoventry

Ed,

Count on you to find the bad@ss clips!  Loves me some Zappa!  Thanks. :Wink:

----------


## Dan Hoover

great vid Ed...love zappa...zappa and waits together..that would've been sweet..on a neil peart mention,i'm taking my wife to see rush tonight in hershey,it'll be my 3rd time seeing them,i've never seen alex break out the mando in concert yet...maybe tonight? doubt it..cheers

----------


## Chip Booth

Dan, I've seen Rush three times in the last few years and Alex has played the Garrison OM each time.  Enjoy!

----------


## Ed Goist

For those of you who may remember this discussion, I just got a cool message from Rebecca Lovell via Facebook that she has recently had the peghead of her Duff fixed. Here are some cool performance pictures of Rebecca playing the mandolin after the repair.

 



Of course, now she'll have to let me play the Duff again so I can update my avatar pic.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Steve-o

> Of course, now she'll have to let me play the Duff again so I can update my avatar pic.


As long as you promise not to break it again.  :Wink:

----------


## Darren Bailey

Can someone tell me something more about Xtra Strings? I really enjoyed the Zappa cover and have found them playing a Statman tune on Youtube but can't find anything more. Who are they and do they have any recorded material available? Thanks.

----------


## Ed Goist

Hi Darren:

X-tra strings is one of the names that the sister and brother duo Marijke & Michiel Wiesenekker perform under. They also go by the "Amsterdams Gitaar en Mandoline Duo". Here is a link to their website. Also, this web article provides a pretty good overview. 

It's unfortunate that the referenced video for _Catfish Blues_ has been removed from YouTube. It featured a delightful performance of a Delta Blues song by the siblings accompanied by an assortment of hobbyist musicians in a church. Wonderful stuff! 

They also perform along with Oliver Waitze as the trio Mando Nuevo. A number of Mando Nuevo clips can be heard here. *Great stuff!*

Oh, and in my opinion, Marijke Wiesenekker is one of the great hidden treasures of contemporary mandolin. I think she is just a wonderful player, and it's crazy we don't see her name more often in these forums.

Finally, here's another X-tra Strings video _"El Choclo"_ - *Wow!*

----------


## Darren Bailey

Thanks Ed, I'm off to check more of their stuff out. She seems to play so effortlessly (all the effort was in the practise hours) and with a real feel for the music.

----------


## Charles E.

Ed, that was great! That old A-2? sounds really nice.

----------


## MandoSquirrel

Looks more like an A3 to me. Great playing, regardless.

----------


## Ben Milne

Thought it would be prudent to share a pic of this mandolin here, although the woman who built it isn't in the photo.  

Built by local mandolinist Annette Huth (a member of Mandolins in Brisbane - plenty of women in this ensemble)  
the combo armrest/tailpiece is impressive, and is certainly a fantastic looking bent-top, flat back mandolin.

----------


## Jill McAuley

That mandolin is a thing of beauty!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## JEStanek

Ben, that mandolin si very good looking.  So elegant.

Jamie

----------


## Ben Milne

yup i'd love to meet it in real life. My uncle plays the mandolin orchestra with Ms Huth.

----------


## journeybear

I'm perplexed.  :Confused:  Did you not fully grok the topic? It's "Women WITH Mandolins." not "Women Who Make Mandolins." Why let people like me get the fun of posting their pictures?

Anyway, here is an ensemble shot of the orchestra. I don't see that particular mandolin, but plenty of others, and plenty of women - and men - too.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

"If you think you grok women with mandolins, you don't grok women with mandolins."

----------


## woodwizard

Here's a nice vintage one I found

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

You can find more of these in the Time Wasters/Mandolin postcards of the past section on the home page of Mandolin Cafe.

----------


## JeffD

> Thought it would be prudent to share a pic of this mandolin here, .


Very nice. Very very nice.

----------


## journeybear

Having a bit of difficulty finding a photo of the luthier, Annette Huth. I did find a mention in the Sept. 2010 newsletter of FAME - the Federation Of Australasian Mandolin Ensembles - and on pages 10 and 11 there are some photos worthy of inclusion here. But it is a pdf file and I do not have the program necessary to extract them from the document. If anyone does, help yourself! Meanwhile, enjoy!

----------


## JeffD

The Purple Hulls

----------


## Malcolm G.

Gosh DARN! That was good!

----------


## John Flynn

What kind of banjo is she playing? It's hard to see from the posted video above, but very obvious on some of their other videos on YouTube, that it has guitar-like headstock with five banjo tuners on it, rather the normal configuration of having a classic banjo headstock with four tuners and then a fifth tuner halfway up the neck.

----------


## mrmando

Any relation to Sierra?

----------


## John Flynn

> Any relation to Sierra?


Doubtful. Their family name is Clark, not Hull. "Purple Hull" is a kind of pea grown in the South. It's just a guess on my part, but that may be the origin of the name.

----------


## mrmando

Here's an old Caterina Valente LP cover with a 12-string, vaguely mandolinistic instrument. Caterina is 80 now and still going strong. The mando might have been just a prop for the photo, although she reportedly does play the guitar.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Cool picture of Eva Scow.



She's super talented!

Larry

----------


## JEStanek

Larry, were you Googling green mandolins again?  :Wink:   That is a cool mandolin Eva has there.  Others should note the ovation as well.

Jamie

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

Larry - thanks for posting about Eva. It's the first name I read about her and just watched a couple of youtube videos of her playing the choro - just amazing.

----------


## mrmando

> That is a cool mandolin Eva has there.  Others should note the ovation as well.


The green "Gator" Rono is on long-term loan from Gator himself. That ain't an Ovation, it's a Godin.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> Larry, were you Googling green mandolins again?   That is a cool mandolin Eva has there. 
> 
> Jamie


I do have a fondness for green mandolins!

In this case I just noticed the pic on Eva's Facebook page. She's one of the gifted young talents out there waiting to burst on to the mandolin scene. Equally great on emando and bandolim. Sharon by the Sea is a great album...check it out (NFI).



Larry

----------


## Ed Goist

Annika Lückebergfeld



and with guitarist Fabian Hinsche

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> I do have a fondness for green mandolins!...


In that case, here's another one for you, a German artist I know nothing about, other than her name is Ina and she plays/played a green mandolin from Lakewood:

----------


## journeybear

A couple things I know (or can tell) about her: she is left-handed, plays a left-handed mandolin, and has somehow failed to find a mandolin pin for her hat. So far ...  :Wink:

----------


## Michael Wolf

> Here's an old Caterina Valente LP cover with a 12-string, vaguely mandolinistic instrument. Caterina is 80 now and still going strong. The mando might have been just a prop for the photo, although she reportedly does play the guitar.


Yes, she does play the guitar:

----------


## Patrick Hull

Bravo for the Purple Hulls!

----------


## mandopete

Yeah, another vote for the Purple Hulls, they sound great!

----------


## journeybear

Good stuff. I didn't catch on right away that they are twins. Shows what a difference a hairdo can make. I prefer the bangs look the mandolinist is wearing - but then again, I may have been swayed by her choice of instrument.  :Mandosmiley:  And I'm sure Patrick's approval _has nothing whatsoever_ to do with the band's name.  :Wink: 

This is my favorite video I've seen so far:

----------


## Ed Goist

*Brennen Leigh* and her Weber mandolins.

----------


## Ed Goist

Love those Purple Hulls! Thanks for posting.
That is some great stuff!
I hope Marty Stuart sees this thread...
If so, these folks will end-up on his show in no time!  :Smile:

----------


## Mike Snyder

I thought all this talk about purple hulls was in re the 16 gauge shotgun I shot when I was a kid. Great pickin' and the fine vocal blend only available to siblings.

----------


## mrmando

> "Purple Hull" is a kind of pea grown in the South. It's just a guess on my part, but that may be the origin of the name.


Well, heck. Stringbean, Black-Eyed Peas, Peanuts Hucko ... lots of legume-based names in the music biz.

----------


## MandoSquirrel

> Yes, she does play the guitar:


I dig it!

----------


## journeybear

> "Purple Hull" is a kind of pea grown in the South. It's just a guess on my part, but that may be the origin of the name.


Ayup! From their facebook page: "Band interests: Eatin' Purple Hulls and cornbread."

FWIW ...  :Wink:

----------


## strings777

> Ayup! From their facebook page: "Band interests: Eatin' Purple Hulls and cornbread."
> 
> FWIW ...


Purple hull peas are similar to black eyed peas...and they're really good with lots of cornbread to sop up the juice...  :Wink:

----------


## Ed Goist

Here is Lisa Brigantino (of the tribute band Lez Zeppelin), with her husband Tomi Millioto, performing 19th Century mandolin and guitar duets by Mauro Giuliani during Millioto's Brooklyn Conservatory of Music Faculty Recital:

----------


## dcoventry

All I see in that pic is a capo....... :Wink:

----------


## Kheath

I have done it!!! I have finished this thread :Laughing:  it has taken me approximately 2 weeks but by golly I did it.........Kevin

----------


## Grommet

"Purple hull peas are similar to black eyed peas...and they're really good with lots of cornbread to sop up the juice..."

Mmm hmm.  Now i needs to try me a mess of 'em.

Scott

----------


## Daniel Silver

> Thought it would be prudent to share a pic of this mandolin here, although the woman who built it isn't in the photo.  
> 
> Built by local mandolinist Annette Huth (a member of Mandolins in Brisbane - plenty of women in this ensemble)  
> the combo armrest/tailpiece is impressive, and is certainly a fantastic looking bent-top, flat back mandolin.


Hi everybody, I am the lucky person who received this beautiful mandolin which I commissioned Annette to make for me. I can state that it plays as well as it looks ie. absolutely wonderful projection, lovely tone. Annette is a gifted luthier and I thoroughly recommend her work to anybody and everybody![/SIZE]

Danny Silver :Grin:

----------


## Space Pup

The lovely and talented Sierra Hull from a show a few weeks ago in Annandale, VA.

----------


## LateBloomer

A recent photo of me with my beloved Unicorn #14.

----------


## journeybear

A little chit chat on another thread led me here. Carmella Ramsey, who plays fiddle mostly, has toured with Patty loveless and Reba McIntire, and is married to Kenny Vaughan, a guitar player's guitar player. As a backup miusician, pictures of her are a little hard to find (hope someone proves me wrong).

And a belated congrats to Kevin! I applaud your efforts. Would that more would follow your example - read through long threads before posting. Not only do you get  up to speed on what has gone before, and avoid duplicating, you also will usually get quite a lot of enjoyment! Some members are real cards, and have a way with words. And images too. Anyway, I did just that waaay back when I first found this thread, took me days to go through it - and I still have managed to duplicate efforts now and then, and again!  :Whistling:  (Must ... remember ... search ... thread ... )

PS: Including Martin's previous posted pic for consolidation, and also because there are so few!

Looking for more pics found some videos. Does it count to have "women near mandolins" or "women holding a fiddle like a mandolin?"  :Confused:

----------


## Wesley

If listening to Patty sing "You'll never leave Harlen alive" doesn't raise the hair up on the back of your neck - nothing will. Check your pulse.

----------


## buckhorn

i put it on a loop and listen for hours.....and if it's too loud , you're too old..... :Wink:

----------


## Instrings

Here's a picture of the latest Mandolin that I have made - Number 7. 
I've only added it to this thread as my previous Mandolin, Number 6, commissioned by Daniel Silver, was mentioned on page 87 by Ben Milne, and page 89 by Daniel. 
It was originally added to this thread by Ben, as I am a female Mandolin Maker. I do also play though, with Mandolins in Brisbane (mandolin), and Queensland Mandolin Orchestra (mandola).
I've changed my Avatar photo now, to show that I do actually play.
This Mando is made of European Maple, Lutz Spruce and was trimmed in Ebony and Paua shell.

Annette.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

I saw Patti Loveless on Fox & Friends one morning talk about how her Dad took her to a drive-in to see Flatt & Scruggs perform in Kentucky as a little girl and that's how she got into music.  :Smile:

----------


## Ron McMillan

I really don't understand the continuing life of this outmoded, patronising thread that, try as hard as it might, still comes across as vaguely misogynistic. 

Women play mandolins. So what? It's the players and their music and their instruments that fascinate me, not their gender, which in the modern world ought to be totally irrelevant.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> ...which in the modern world ought to be totally irrelevant.


To curmudgeons.  :Wink:

----------


## Tavy

> Here's a picture of the latest Mandolin that I have made - Number 7. 
> I've only added it to this thread as my previous Mandolin, Number 6, commissioned by Daniel Silver, was mentioned on page 87 by Ben Milne, and page 89 by Daniel. 
> It was originally added to this thread by Ben, as I am a female Mandolin Maker. I do also play though, with Mandolins in Brisbane (mandolin), and Queensland Mandolin Orchestra (mandola).
> I've changed my Avatar photo now, to show that I do actually play.
> This Mando is made of European Maple, Lutz Spruce and was trimmed in Ebony and Paua shell.


Annette, that looks stunning, good to see a contemporary maker building in the classical style as well!

Why not start a thread of it's own for this one with some more images - I'd certainly like to see more - oh and the folks over in the classical section would probably be interested too especially if there's sound to go with the images  :Wink:

----------


## Ron McMillan

> To curmudgeons.


*Principled* curmudgeons, if you must. ;-)

----------


## Tavy

> I really don't understand the continuing life of this outmoded, patronising thread that, try as hard as it might, still comes across as vaguely misogynistic. 
> 
> Women play mandolins. So what? It's the players and their music and their instruments that fascinate me, not their gender, which in the modern world ought to be totally irrelevant.


So... someone finally has the courage to tell the emperor that he has no clothes... quite right too  :Wink:

----------


## LKN2MYIS

> So... someone finally has the courage to tell the emperor that he has no clothes... quite right too


It's a fun thread that isn't hurting anyone, or malicious in any way.  It seems that more men than women play the instrument, so what is wrong with showcasing them in a thread?

----------


## Bertram Henze

> So... someone finally has the courage to tell the emperor that he has no clothes... quite right too


So - you would really like to see Gaddafi playing the mandolin naked?  :Disbelief:  :Laughing:

----------


## Ron McMillan

> It's a fun thread that isn't hurting anyone, or malicious in any way.  It seems that more men than women play the instrument, so what is wrong with showcasing them in a thread?


I certainly do not want this to turn into a dispute of any sort, but I will make one last response, specifically to LKN2MYIS's comment above.

More caucasians than people of African roots play the mandolin. Would we accept a thread entitled '_Blacks with mandolins_'? I don't think so - and rightly so. 

This is *not* a big deal, and I won't be drawn into a debate on it for the simple reason that my two posts reflect my opinion, and nobody is likely to change it. People who don't see the harm in this thread can and will continue to post here, but in my view, the thread is one whose outmoded premise does not reflect the very high standards of a scrupulously well run and rightly principled forum.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> More caucasians than people of African roots play the mandolin. Would we accept a thread entitled '_Blacks with mandolins_'? I don't think so - and rightly so.


Classification of people is always a dangerous thing, that's true. It can be misused if not treated lightly but modestly. I think that this thread might not reflect much useful information regarding mandolins, but it certainly reflects attitude and character of its posters and thus serves as a sensitive indicator if the standards remain high as they should. Don't remove the smoke detectors.

----------


## LKN2MYIS

No, it is not a big deal, and some of this is going from the sublime to the ridiculous.

My point is that I don't believe anyone is being horribly offended by this thread, and, based on its long life, is being enjoyed by many. 

So I see no harm.  End of story.

----------


## JEStanek

We have fired warning shots in the past when the thread has wandered into lockerroom territory.  In general, this thread has been respectful.  I find this thread useful in that it shows a great variety of, often, non-forum members and the instruments they play.  There is a high percentage of women seen here playing out on inexpensive instruments and doing so successfully.  I think there is potential to showcase female artists in a manner that can inspire our own daughters to get into a very male dominated genre (string bands / mandolin music). Finally, when our site owner did the statistics on what really sees the traffic here on the Cafe, it was this thread and the classifieds that garnered the most hits.  Take from that what you will.

Your moderation team always keep's its eyes on this thread for the reasons you mentioned and for those I mentioned.  Let us please get the thread back on course and leave this water over the dam.

Jamie

----------


## George R. Lane

I myself like this thread. It exposed me to the likes of Sarah Jaroz and Sierra Hull. I hope to see more.

----------


## LKN2MYIS

I believe that this thread has been in good taste, thanks to the moderators.  Not an easy thing to do, and their efforts are appreciated.  

Thanks for what is not an easy job, Jamie!

----------


## LKN2MYIS

By the way, does anyone know if Del Rey has ever played the mandolin?  I believe it would certainly fit into her style of performing.  I've seen her several times, and it would seem like a natural fit for her.

----------


## Beanzy

Well I've come to this thread as most of the instrumentalists I play with are women (classical). So much so I've been known to quip to the the other men 'blessed art thou among women' (we use a church hall for the main orchestra hence the line has a context). But since taking up the mandolin there's been a whole new world associated with strummed instruments which is more of a 50/50 balance out our way. 

However I hadn't seen much about women in the discussions of the greats and the influential players. There are probably 1,001 reasons for this, I don't really care. What I do appreciate is that this thread has opened up a whole bucket-full of talented names to my world while putting way more balance into what I'm able to listen to and use to influence my playing. I knew and loved the playing of Alison Stephens. But reading on here I've only really begun to explore the wider context which this instrument has. 

I'm still on a high listening to Marijke Wiesenekker's music with her brother Michiel. I'm going to get my Dutch cousins on to her too as they'll be able to catch a concert more easily and I reckon they'll be amazing live. So a big thank you to Ed for that and for all the others who have showcased these women. The more the merrier for me you can't be inspired by empty space. (well maybe , but not for too long)

----------


## man dough nollij

> Here's a picture of the latest Mandolin that I have made - Number 7... 
> This Mando is made of European Maple, Lutz Spruce and was trimmed in Ebony and Paua shell.
> 
> Annette.


Wow! That's a beautiful mandolin. I really like the Art Noveau guard and the paua. Did you post more pictures? Did you take pics along the build process? It's lovely.

----------


## mandopete

> The lovely and talented Sierra Hull from a show a few weeks ago in Annandale, VA.



Is that a <gasp> capo?

 :Disbelief:

----------


## journeybear

Oh no!  :Crying:  Say it ain't so!   :Crying:  Then again - YOU try playing in Ab!  :Laughing: 

[Sidebar: I actually used one week before last. We do "Choctaw Bingo" by James McMurtry - eight minutes of something between swamp stomp and talking blues, mostly hanging on E, with a G-A change thrown in so you know when four bars have gone by. Fine - get to do that sweet second fret hammer-on. Then the singer decided it was a bit low, moved it to F, then G. There went the hammer-on. And that's a long row to hoe in G with a minor feel. So I tried it with a capo, but soon found out how much I lost - like not only the low G note, but my fretboard sense. So halfway through I took it off and never looked back.]

Anyway ... I am sure the estimable Ms Hull has her reasons, and will abide by her wisdom in this matter ... but yes, a gasp is in order! :-)

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Is that a <gasp> capo?


At last, forensic evidence that capos are acceptable equipment. If SHE can use it...

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Here's a picture of the latest Mandolin that I have made - Number 7. 
> I've only added it to this thread as my previous Mandolin, Number 6, commissioned by Daniel Silver, was mentioned on page 87 by Ben Milne, and page 89 by Daniel. 
> It was originally added to this thread by Ben, as I am a female Mandolin Maker. I do also play though, with Mandolins in Brisbane (mandolin), and Queensland Mandolin Orchestra (mandola).
> I've changed my Avatar photo now, to show that I do actually play.
> This Mando is made of European Maple, Lutz Spruce and was trimmed in Ebony and Paua shell.
> 
> Annette.


What a gorgeous instrument! Would love to hear some sound clips of it sometime!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## mandopete

FWIW - I was kidding about the capo.  I use one now and then myself.  Funny you should mention Ab as that key really works pretty well without the capo and there are a fair number of bluegrass songs in the key as I have come to discover.

I'm pretty sure Sierra has the skills to play in any key and it's likely that she's looking for the open string sound that a capo provides.

----------


## journeybear

How could you be kidding about the capo?  :Confused:  There it is, in plain sight!  :Grin: 

OK, well, *I* have a problem with Ab, so maybe I'm transferring something there ... I had a duo going for a while with a female guitarist/singer who was very fond of capos. Had to plead with her about one song in Ab, and when she finally relented and she saw how much better things went in G, she understood.  :Mandosmiley: 

I agree with you - the open string effects that a capo enables can be useful. They are the only reason I can see to justify using one - but again, that's just me. YMMV

----------


## rico mando

less talk and more pictures please

----------


## lmartnla

I removed my comment.

----------


## journeybear

Boy! Buncha cranky coots today! If you don't like the content, try another thread! If you want more photos, post some! What are we - here to amuse _you?_ 

Well, Ms Sierra is ...

I swear - I was looking for a photo of Alison Krauss playing mandolin - it could happen - and Sierra kept popping up, so I went with the flow. The two of them together - priceless.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## JeffD

> I really don't understand the continuing life of this outmoded, patronising thread that, try as hard as it might, still comes across as vaguely misogynistic. .


Pictures of women and mandolins started a long time ago. A more misogynistic time. Those pictures happened. We cannot pretend otherwise. Furthermore they were not inappropriate for their time. 

Yea it would be inappropriate to do some of those pictures today, and some of the original pictures would not be appropriate on this forum. But it is a part of the mandolin tradition. And it is not a tradition I have any shame or misgivings about, judging it on its own terms in its own time. 

We have found a way, here on this thread, to honor the history and tradition of those mandolin pictures, without engaging in the misogyny. In some ways this is an amazing thing. And we have done a very very good job of it. With good taste, fun and joy for all mandolinners. 

Blueron your point is well taken. And in many cases I would tend to agree, and have said similar things in other places myself. If this thread did not already exist I might even be very skeptical that it could be done without crossing some lines. The thread has had many an opportunity to screw up, it hasn't. For over 90 pages and 2200 posts it hasn't. The thread's own existance for so long is proof and a testament that we can be adults, and we can look at our traditions, and embrace the good parts while eschewing the bad.

----------


## Ed Goist

From The Mandolin Symposium's Facebook page:

Marla Fibish & Students during a class at this year's Symposium



And here's Marla playing in a group setting, along with a couple of guys who are half-way decent players too.  :Smile:

----------


## Darren Bailey

A thread that combines two our favourite things in the whole world - what's not to love.
Nice to see Sierra sporting a capo.

----------


## Instrings

> Wow! That's a beautiful mandolin. I really like the Art Noveau guard and the paua. Did you post more pictures? Did you take pics along the build process? It's lovely.


Thank you. I actually made this one for myself, and don't expect everyone to like it as it is very much a lady's mandolin. I have a few other photos of this one and the inlays that I made, before I fitted them. I've attaced a couple more pics for you.
I have heaps of construction photos of #6 which was commissioned by Daniel Silver and is shown on page 87 of this thread. He is very interested in the construction process and asked for lots of pics as I made his "baby" for him. I think they are eventually going to appear on the internet through a link in our FAME (Federation of Australasian Mandolin Ensembles) newsletter.

----------


## JEStanek

Annette,  That is a real beauty.  The angle on the butterfly and that armrest are just perfect.

Jamie

----------


## rico mando

That is an awesome looking mandolin Kudos to you annette . very tastefully done

----------


## Mike Snyder

Very, very nice. The armrest is fabulous. The fretboard and headstock inlay is very unique. Well done!

----------


## Randi Gormley

Stunning.

----------


## buckhorn

intresting...????....look at the number of pages....now that's impressive...................keith

----------


## buckhorn

[QUOTE=buckhorn;944943]intresting...????....look at the number of pages....now that's impressive...................keith

----------


## journeybear

I went searching for a picture of Annette with her mandolin - and didn't find any, though I found some others which may end up here in a bit. But I did find some of the ensemble Mandolins In Brisbane. Many of its members are women, but inexplicably, many - men _and_ women - don't play mandolin!  :Disbelief:

----------


## GRW3

More than once I have pointed a young lady (they're most all young compared to me) to this thread when she indicated that she was interested in mandolin but perceived it to be a guy thing. It may not cover every woman who plays mandolin but it is a powerful resource and can lead to hours of Internet searches.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> And here's Marla playing in a group setting, along with a couple of guys who are half-way decent players too.


Now that's one distressed mandolin.
And isn't that Santa on the far right...  :Whistling:

----------


## Instrings

> I went searching for a picture of Annette with her mandolin - and didn't find any, though I found some others which may end up here in a bit. But I did find some of the ensemble Mandolins In Brisbane. Many of its members are women, but inexplicably, many - men _and_ women - don't play mandolin!


For what it is worth, I am actually sitting on the end of the sofa (on the far left) in the top picture (in the lounge) with Mando #5 on my lap. It is made of Walnut and also has a butterfly on it. All the other photos are fairly old, and I was not part of the group when they were taken.....

Annette.

----------


## journeybear

I thought that might be you on the left. And now I understand why I couldn't see you in the other photos - you weren't there!  :Smile:  Thanks for sorting that out. If no one has said so yet, Welcome to the Café!  :Mandosmiley: 

BTW, another thing I learned in this search was how many mandolin ensembles there are in Australia. Nine registered with FAME. We get occasional postings from Down Under, and there are bands we hear of, like Totally Gourdgeous. This searching helps expand our horizons, and is one of the reasons this is such a great thread - a lot of interesting musicians have turned up here, either by design or happenstance.

BTW, the other photos I mentioned in my previous post? I went back through my search results, and for _every last one_ the source was - this thread!  :Laughing:  I thought they looked familiar!  :Wink:  Thanks to Scott and Dan for all their techno wizardry, and to the contributors here for their dedication.

----------


## Instrings

[QUOTE=journeybear;945007]I thought that might be you on the left. And now I understand why I couldn't see you in the other photos - you weren't there!  :Smile:  Thanks for sorting that out. If no one has said so yet, Welcome to the Café!  :Mandosmiley: 

BTW, another thing I learned in this search was how many mandolin ensembles there are in Australia. Nine registered with FAME. We get occasional postings from Down Under, and there are bands we hear of, like Totally Gourdgeous.

Thank you for the welcome.

Yes, we do have quite a few ensembles Down Under, but because we are so far apart, we don't get to see much of each other.

I have attached a couple more pics of recent performances - and as you can see women are very well represented. One performance (QMO) was for Italian Week - where we played..........Italian Music  :Laughing: , the other was Riparian Rhapsodies (Water Music) at the Heritage listed Customs House, by the river in Brisbane.

We are very lucky in our group to have some wonderful players. One is the first person to ever be accepted at the Queensland Conservatorium of Music to study Mandolin as her primary instrument! And we also have a lady who studied Music in England and played classical mandolin professionally throughout Europe for about 20 years.

----------


## journeybear

> ... We are very lucky in our group to have some wonderful players. One is the first person to ever be accepted at the Queensland Conservatorium of Music to study Mandolin as her primary instrument!


How cool is that! A clear indicator of progress.

I've said it before and I'm sure I will again - it's amazing how this instrument unites people from all over the world. And thanks to Scott and all at the Café, this has grown ever more possible and easy.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## JEStanek

Annette, Brisbane's quite a ways from Melbourne (~1500KM) where Penelope Swales is from.  Your country is so vast. Her instruments in Totally Gorurdeous were assisted by Jack Spira who builds fantastic guitars and mandolin family instruments.  I dearly hope to make it back to Oz within the next few years.  And welcome to the Cafe!

Jamie

----------


## journeybear

Time to revisit Katzenjammer. They have been busy, with a new album on the way, _two_ facebook pages with hundreds of photos (these are just a few), more and more adoring fans all the time, and Marianne has a new hairstyle - really, that is not a wig!

----------


## Crabgrass

Hmmm.....seems like from those old pics, mando _used_ to be more of a "girl thing." Makes sense. It's a small, delicate instrument. But then maybe those women weren't playing bluegrass? Maybe it's bluegrass itself that's more of a guy thing, traditionally I mean. When I imagine way back when, the mountain folk setting on the porch playing, I picture the menfolk playing, with the women in the kitchen or maybe sitting and listening....maybe singing. Does anyone know?

----------


## Ed Goist

*Shirin Delsooz* now has a lovely tune (_A Trip to Tehran_) from her _So Subtle It Makes No Sense_ release on the Mandolin Cafe MP3 player.

She also has these photos of herself with her Gold Tone Oval-Hole A-Style mandolin posted to her Facebook page. (_The second pic possibly setting the record for the smallest amount on a mandolin pictured in a photo in this thread_  :Smile:  )

----------


## Ed Goist

Here's the cover of *Cheryl Watson*'s most recent album, _Watertown_.
One of the tunes (_When in Drought Blues_) from _Watertown_ is currently track # 5 on the Mandolin Cafe's mp3 player.
Be sure to give it a listen...Great Stuff!

----------


## Ed Goist

> Hi Larry. I know, right?!
> Here are a couple more videos of her. They're a little more laid-back but equally impressive.
> My favorite part of these performances is probably the second selection in the duet video (it starts at about 2:10 in). The Morris can't help but reveal her Bluegrass roots with some nice 'chop action'...Great stuff all around!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLJekrIg3q4
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHpckQjhOxY


Here's more from Olga Egorova...A delightful rendition of _'Whiskey Before Breakfast'_, again on her Howard Morris F5 mandolin (#111).
Young lady has serious chops (_the last :30 is insane!_)...and exceptional performance charisma!

----------


## Pete Summers

Wow and double Wow!  :Disbelief: 
That girl's the devil in disguise. I can't imagine that sort of mastery of an instrument in my wildest, drug induced  dreams. Thanks for that link.

----------


## Wesley

Yeah that's just the way I play it too.......

In my dreams.

----------


## Crabgrass

I love how she expresses sheer joy in her playing. Utterly delightful!

----------


## Ed Goist

Isn't she just outrageous?!
Here's the video that started it all...Breathtaking stuff.

----------


## Bogle

Ed--Thanks for your post regarding Cheryl Watson. She is good people.... immensely talented, terrific musician, and that voice......WOW! I know that she worked on that cd project for a long time, and I'm willing to bet it's outstanding.....I've got to get a copy!

----------


## Crabgrass

> Isn't she just outrageous?!
> Here's the video that started it all...Breathtaking stuff.


Hey Ed, I could watch your girl Olga play all day. Thanks again for the videos; got any more? I'd love to see her playing with a bluegrass band.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Hey Ed, I could watch your girl Olga play all day. Thanks again for the videos; got any more? I'd love to see her playing with a bluegrass band.


Agreed! I could watch her play all day also. Not only is she a technically gifted player, but she plays with such gusto (like you said), and she also has an interesting European or Old-World vibe going on. I'm a big fan!

Her Moscow-based Bluegrass ensemble is called "Zelenaya Lisa". Check them out on YouTube. Here is one of their videos (_Stingray_) that features her prominently:




Also, be sure to check-out the two videos I embedded in this post. Great stuff!

Plenty of other great stuff on her YouTube channel.

I found out about her through the Morris Mandolins Facebook page...The internet can be an amazing place.

Enjoy!

----------


## mandobassman

> Isn't she just outrageous?!
> Here's the video that started it all...Breathtaking stuff.


I agree that she is a very talented and I enjoyed the other videos of her playing acoustically,  But the sound of the mandolin going through the Peavey amp with way too much reverb, IMO, was too much for me.  I first saw this video over on Mando Hangout and couldn't get through half of it before I turned it off.  The combination of frantic playing and all of that reverb was making my brain hurt.  She has quite a talent though.

----------


## Crabgrass

Nice little piece by Mike Marshall and Chris Thile on her channel also, "Carpathian Mountain Breakdown".....

http://www.youtube.com/user/Olgertin.../0/N33DHsPsCOk

Mike Marshall is grinning all over the place. hmmmm, Eastern European flavor....interesting!  :Smile:

----------


## Bill Snyder

I don't think this group has been mentioned previously in this thread. They are _Lucy Angel_. Made up of mother Kate Anderton (I think she is on mandolin) and her daughters Lindsay and Emily.

----------


## Bill Snyder

Here is a video.

----------


## Jkater

No pics of Sierra Hull yet?

----------


## Mike Bunting



----------


## Bill Snyder

> No pics of Sierra Hull yet?


Counting your post she has been mentioned or shown in photo or video at least 28 times in this thread.

----------


## Ed Goist

Olga Egorova plays I.Albenis "Legend" for solo mandolin...*Wow*.

----------


## Gelsenbury

Every Olga Egorova video makes me wonder how on earth she does it. Nothing short of amazing. It looks as if she really became one with her instrument. She IS the music.

----------


## Crabgrass

Wow again, Ed. 

Wouldn't you love to be able to do that one incredibly tight and fast downstrum she does? You know, the one that's so fast the video actually _skips_ part of it? Faster than the speed of light maybe? :Disbelief: 

I notice she has a rather tense, arched and maybe unconventional right-hand position (please correct me if I'm wrong). Maybe it's built for speed???? 

Anyhoo, very interesting to watch stuff like this compared with the more typical bluegrass-style playing. So thanks again. :Smile:

----------


## Pete Summers

Amazing.  Looks to me like she has a locked wrist and tremolos from the elbow. Maybe?? I can't see any wrist movement in this video, though her arm in that black sweater is hard to see much of.
Whatever, she's the best..

----------


## mrmando

I could be wrong, but I'm guessing she has lots of domra training, which she is now applying to the mandolin.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> It looks as if she really became one with her instrument. She IS the music.


That's the recipe we all can use to our benefit.




> Looks to me like she has a locked wrist and tremolos from the elbow. Maybe?? I can't see any wrist movement in this video, though her arm in that black sweater is hard to see much of.


I see a wrist movement (the hammer type, not the door-knob-turning type), but it's tiny and very economic - I guess she can't afford wide swings at that speed.

I like those spanish-guitar-style brushed chords she does every now and then.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

She's an incrdible mandolinist! She sounds like 2 people playing ... which is always impressive to say the least ...  :Disbelief:

----------


## Bertram Henze

...and not even once does she bother to look at that tuner clamped to the headstock.... :Grin:

----------


## tkdboyd

I used to play Leyenda on guitar a lot, I'll have try that on mandolin.

Anyone catch the Artificial Harmonic at 2:25? Nice touch.  

I love to see her jam with the likes of Evan Marshall and Mike Marshall!

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...snip...
> Anyone catch the Artificial Harmonic at 2:25? Nice touch.  
> ...snip...


Loved that! Homage to Roy Buchanan?  :Smile: 
Obviously I can't get enough of Olga's playing. The combination of her technical skill, her emotional investment in what she plays, her performance charisma, and her Gypsy/European Folk vibe makes for an awesome package.
Definitely one of my favorite players.

----------


## jeffo

Olga!  Damn...thanks for posting that.

----------


## JeffD

> I could be wrong, but I'm guessing she has lots of domra training, which she is now applying to the mandolin.


Perhaps, but I bet there is a lot of mandolin training there too.   :Smile:

----------


## JeffD

> ...and not even once does she bother to look at that tuner clamped to the headstock....


Or that her pinky is extended to brush the pick guard.   :Smile:

----------


## Mandolin Mick

I'm a classical guitarist and you used to do this kind of thing. It's hard enough doing this with your thumb and 3 of your fingers ... but to do it with a pick on the mandolin ... my hat is off to her!!!  :Disbelief:

----------


## mrmando

> Perhaps, but I bet there is a lot of mandolin training there too.


I doubt it. There's plenty of formal training in Russia for Russian folk instruments, but I think if you're going to be the kind of renegade who also plays something foreign like the mandolin, you're probably stuck figuring it out on your own.

----------


## amanco45

My Daughter, Katie.

----------


## oldmandolin

About 2:26 Sharon Gilchrist solo

http://youtu.be/mD1p0uTnOUA

----------


## journeybear

Wow! I think this is the answer to the energy crisis.  :Grin: 




Here's your Sharon Gilchrist ...

----------

brose

----------


## catmandu2

> I'm a classical guitarist and you used to do this kind of thing. It's hard enough doing this with your thumb and 3 of your fingers ... but to do it with a pick on the mandolin ... my hat is off to her!!!


Fine indeed!  But just to clarify, it's definitely her own _adapted_ version as applied to mandolin--there are aspects of the full guitar version (originally composed for piano) not included here, obviously due to the limitation of mandolin--as well as harmonic adaptations.  Not to poo-poo mandolins--only to point out that the arpeggiated figures and full harmony (which are executed on guitar with those extra fingers and strings) are not being played here.

The guitar is a miniature piano--not the mandolin.  But the artistry here of course lies in the adaptation.

----------


## journeybear

Here's another, with a funny little bit at the start. Can't hear the mandolin too well, but I really enjoy their arrangement and instrumentation. They certainly are very charming in many ways.

----------


## Crabgrass

_Very_ charming, journeybear. Sort of "the B52's of Northern-European-Bluegrass." Or something.   :Confused:  :Disbelief:  :Wink:  But makes ya smile and what's better than that?

----------


## journeybear

I really don't know how to describe them or to whom to liken them. Which is a good thing. Some of my favorite bands defy easy pigeonhoiing, and they are in that tradition. They must be very entertaining live, with all the energy and switching instruments and all. Funny thing is, what attracted me to them in the first place is the last song they did in that 15 minute clip, a jug-band-y thing, that first appeared to me two years ago in a video shot in a rowboat on a river in Oslo. If you search this thread you will find it. But this is not really their style - if they have one that is. I mean, it's the only thin I've heard them do along those lines. But by all means, enjoy! Plenty of their pics have been shared here, plenty more to come.  :Wink:

----------


## Bertram Henze

Maybe I should start watching German TV morning shows again. At least, that doggy incident proved they didn't do it playback.

----------


## Ed Goist

People this beautiful should not be so talented.
It's just not fair.  :Smile: 
Some nice shots of Rebecca's Duff F5...With the newly repaired headstock.

----------


## Verne Andru

93 pages and counting!!! Didn't go through them all - has Nancy Wilson made an appearance yet?

----------


## disguiseglasses

> People this beautiful should not be so talented.
> It's just not fair.


You said it! I suppose now is as good a time as any to admit that I've had not a small crush on Rebecca since seeing her play. That she was covering a favorite song of mine, Massive Attack's "Teardrop", only served to make the crush all the worse.

----------


## journeybear

> People this beautiful should not be so talented. It's just not fair.


Ah ... If only talented people were also beautiful. For instance, there are reasons people like me don't get on camera very often ...  :Whistling:  But then, this isn't about that.  :Wink:  While some of these are indeed nice shots, some are also quite daft. And there are only three out of the sixteen total which feature mandolin. Sometimes I find myself wondering about Ed's motivation ... then I remember, I think I understand perfectly.  :Wink:  BTW, I find myself unable to decide who is prettier, Larkin or Poe.  :Grin: 




> 93 pages and counting!!! Didn't go through them all - has Nancy Wilson made an appearance yet?


Well, what do you think? Are we all slackers?  :Disbelief:  If you use the Search Thread function, you'll find "Nancy Wilson" shows up six times now, including your post. This may be a minority opinion (though I hope not): I think it's a good idea to take the time to go through long threads before posting. Even if it takes hours spread over days, it's worth it - not only to avoid duplication, but for one's own enjoyment. Some of the contributions to these threads are by turns, enlightening, informative, hilarious, and inspiring. There are good reasons they have lasted so long and attracted so much attention. Why miss out?

----------


## Mandolin Mick

How about that bass balalaika in Katzenjammer? I used to have a standard balalaika, bought it thinking that it would be like the mandolin ... but it's not.  :Frown:

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Steve,

I understood a long time ago ...

I'm not going to go through the whole thread, so is the clip of Nancy & Ann doing "The Battle of Evermore" by Zeppelin on here? It's really impressive.

----------


## journeybear

This HAS to be a joke, after what I just said!  :Laughing:  I dunno, why don't you take a quick look? And if one of those vidclips hasn't been posted, feel free to preview a few and do so. I yi yi!  :Laughing:

----------


## Mandolin Mick

I guess we're on a different wavelength on this one ... my question was for the benefit of others, hoping they would go to YouTube and see it, if it wasn't here. I just don't have the patience to peruse an entire 93 page thread looking for a clip.  :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

Oh ... you weren't kidding.  :Confused:  OK, since it's you, good buddy, I'll try and clarify ... and also for the benefit of all. What the hey!  :Wink:  

If you use the Search Thread function, using "Nancy Wilson" as your parameter, the program does the work, and will pop out the six results I mentioned out of the over 2300 posts. Then you can look through those one by one - hitting the return button after each one to go back to your results list. It is much less daunting a task than one might think. 

Note your post won't show up this way, unless you don't use the quotes. Considerations such as this are one reason sometimes I post the way I do, including artists' or bands' full names and such, so they will be searchable. Or don't, so they won't.  :Wink: 

But I agree - few have the time to read through entire enormous threads before firing off a post while one is caught up in the moment. I did take the time to read through this thread when I first encountered it a couple of years ago  - it took hours spread over days - because I didn't want to duplicate (did anyway; sloppy work) and also didn't want to miss anything.  :Wink:  And you are also right that there should be a clip of Heart doing that song on this thread - but since there are several of them and I don't want to spend the time to check them all out and pick one to post here, I'm OK with suggesting that someone who feels motivated to do so, do so.  :Wink:

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Believe it or not , I actually *did* do a search on "Nancy Wilson" ... but I only had the patience to look at the first page ...  :Laughing:

----------


## journeybear

:Laughing:

----------


## Soundfarmer Pete

Just found a clip of Bluehorses with Lizzie playing mandolin!!!

----------


## Verne Andru

Nancy Wilson only shows up 6 times!! Shame on all of you. She should appear at least once a page!

Nice thread. I do intend to go through it all, it's just going to take a few months.

----------


## dustyamps

I find this comment disrespectful, not humorous, and inappropriate for this mandolin topic forum.

----------


## journeybear

> Nancy Wilson...





> Thanks for reminding us of Nancy Wilson. Not that she's well-known for playing mandolin, but she does a good job with it on Zep's "Battle Of Evermore," as seen above. Not too many pictures of her with it on the interweb, and the best one has already been posted here by the inimitable Django Fret, and over at emando, but here are a couple more, plus a portrait.


OK, against my better judgment, I took a look through what we have turned up on Nancy Wilson. Most of what there is showed up in a brief flurry of activity around the Aries-Taurus cusp in 2009, posts 1566, 1572, and 1573 (page 63, I think, or 30, counting backwards, as I do). Reviewing these jogged my memory - I had done a good bit of websearching and turned up very little. I was somewhat surprised and disappointed by this. I assume the pic Verne shared is more recent than those.

There are many women who have done a lot more with, on, and for the instrument than Nancy Wilson. The rarity of photos of her with it attests to this, especially when compared with the wealth of contributions to the canon offered by posters here of female mandolinists, which is just a fraction of all they have done. I wouldn't mind seeing more of her, personally, but I prefer learning of more accomplished players like Olga.

----------


## Ed Goist

I am very sorry to have offended you Dustyamps.
My sincerest apologies to you and anyone else this may have offended.
I certainly meant no disrespect. My intention was actually the opposite - To point out that those wonderful young ladies 'have it all'.
If I failed in that regard I am sorry.
Rebecca Lovell is a remarkably gifted, gracious, generous and classy person. The last thing in the world I meant to do was show disrespect toward her or her equally classy sister Megan.
Again, sorry.

----------


## Verne Andru

Tough crowd...

----------


## John Hill

I wouldn't apologize Ed, dustyamps doesn't even specify the comment to which he refers. 

Maybe he means someone trying to infer that Nancy Wilson is a mandolin player...now THAT is inappropriate and non humorous for this mandolin topic forum (?).

----------


## journeybear

I know what you mean. I was stumped too for the longest time, and thought he was referring to Verne liking Nancy Wilson so much ... but then why would he be taking Ed to task for something someone else had said ...  :Confused:  ... until I noticed dustyamps had changed the subject header of his post to Ed's one-liner.

I dunno. I think Ed was being light-hearted, and indeed expressing admiration for Rebecca Lovell. She does play beautifully and is also a beautiful player. I don't see anything disrespectful in what Ed said, and he has gone on record in this regard before, and always with respect and consideration. I may tease him about this, but only about the _frequency_ of such posts, not their content. 

Again, this is a good reason to read through long threads. One gets a sense of what has gone on before, the path the thread has taken, and where contributors stand regarding aspects of it. It helps to understand. I don't think we're a tough crowd, but a discerning one, and a lot of us have devoted a lot to this.  :Coffee:  

All right, climbing off the soap box (for now). Next!  :Popcorn:

----------


## Mandolin Mick

You know ... I noticed some time ago that my favorite movies have no women in them, i.e., 12 Angry Men, The Treasure of the Sierra Madre, Moby Dick ... 

Oh, by the way, I'm happily married ...  :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

Not meaning to change the subject - Ok, so I am, what of it? - I reconnected with Annie Raines, this time via facebook. It's been a while, and a few more pics have shown up since the last two years.

Drat! Hold on ... Criminy - whoever said macs are better than PCs either doesn't know what (s)he's talking about or knows something I don't!

Anyway ... the first one has shown up before, but with the photographer's credits over the image. This clean version is from Paul & Annie's facebook page. Annie is mostly a harmonica player, but she is solid on mandolin too. And being a member of John Sebastian's J Band is good enough for me.

----------


## shirin

Thank you kindly! It took a while for me to realize there was some mandolin in that picture : )

----------


## JeffD

> obviously due to the limitation of mandolin--.


Ahhh.

Unless you mean it in a benign way - i.e. acknowledging that something written for mandolin might have to be modified to play on guitar, due to the limitations of the guitar.

I'm just sayin...


Whenever anyone says "not to poo poo the...." its exactly what they are doing. Just like the phrase "don't take this the wrong way but.." which means don't take this as intended. I never trust what someone says after the phrase "to be honest with you..."

 :Smile:

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Nancy Wilson is featured in the Oct. Vintage Guitar mag. They have a photo of her Japanese F-5 copy with flowerpot but no name. Says she got it new in '74.

----------


## journeybear

It occurred to me that maybe, just m-a-y-b-e, Nancy Wilson playing mandolin on "Battle Of Evermore" has more to do with her (and Anne's) affection for _Led Zeppelin_ than the instrument. It wouldn't be the first time someone has veered into mandolin territory just for one song, nor will it (nor should it) be the last. Regardless, I will be sure to ask her about this next time I see her, and let you all know. Count on it.  :Wink:

----------


## Mandolin Mick

I remember reading in the `70's that Heart's main influence was Zeppelin, so what you surmise is most likely true.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

I admit I haven't listened for quite a few years but there's quite a bit of mandolin on "Little Queen" although Nancy only plays on one cut, Sylvan song with harmony mandolin by Roger Fisher. Great tune with glorious vocal harmony and clear Zep influence.

----------


## journeybear

Eva Holbrook, solo and with her sisters in the band SHEL (Sarah, Hannah, Eva, and Liza).





So it's a Fender, and it's capoed on the third fret. It's a means to an end, and overall this is very nice. 





Thanks to Fast Eddie for this find - well, something completely different from her, though from the same room. Very glad to have learned of her existence. Yes, she and they have been mentioned here - but that was years ago. They have been busy since ...  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ed Goist

> Eva Holbrook...snip...


Thanks for posting JB!

Thanks also to Newmexmandoboy for posting a recent SHEL video to the battle of evermore - covers, etc. thread here on the Cafe. (Giving credit where credit's due...I hadn't heard of Eva or SHEL before that posting either).

Eva not only plays an A-Style acoustic mandolin (A Weber)...



She also plays a solid-bodied e-mando (A Schwab)! _Awesome!_  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

OK, well, I gave you your chance. But you still get the credit:



I like that she can just go from telling the story to playing like that, just like that.  :Wink: 

Here's a nice little introduction to the band, and the Weber:

----------


## journeybear

A couple versions of an ambitious showcase number, solo: 



and with violin, closer and better lit:



And a snappy pop number, featuring some nice harmonies (and plenty of hats): 



That should keep everyone entertained for a little while.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## strings777

WOW! Some really cool music...especially liked "Going To California" and "The Battle Of Evermore"... :Mandosmiley:

----------


## amanco45

My Daughter Katie and Sierra Hull.  Katie was ecstatic!

----------


## Dobe

> WOW! Some really cool music...especially liked "Going To California" and "The Battle Of Evermore"...


DITTO !, Thanks for that JBEAR. Their future sure looks bright ! Also pretty prolific skit posters. Incredible talent all around for such young ladies. I'm looking forward to seeing them sometime before they get too big & move off to Nashville or somewhere. They're making Colorado proud !!
 :Mandosmiley:  :Popcorn:

----------


## Steve-o

> My Daughter Katie and Sierra Hull.  Katie was ecstatic!


That's very sweet.  Nice to see some of our daughters take up the tradition.

----------


## amanco45

> That's very sweet.  Nice to see some of our daughters take up the tradition.


Thanks Steve, she is working on Sierra's "Hullarious" right now.  I will post a vid when she gets it down.  Katie is amazing in both her ability and memory.  I challenged her a week to work on Hullarious and I am sure by this Thursday, she will have it.  Maybe not as fast as Sierra, but she will definitely be able to play it.  Man, I wish I could do that!

----------


## Rodney Riley

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9g0A...eature=related

SHEL with Mandolin and a new percussion instrument Liza plays.  :Smile:

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Eva and SHEL are very impressive. Cool to hear the mandolin in some new and different contexts. 
Thanks for sharing all that.

----------


## mandomiser

Was enjoying the photos at the beginning of this forum so much I jumped to the end to see what was being said five years later, worth replying to..And came across the videos of SHEL in Reply# 2331-WOW! Then after that talent went back a page and listened to Nancy Wilson in #2315-playing Battle of Evermore-Ouch! Like being subjected to four minutes of Mozart playing chopsticks!!! It's that kind of fanfare that preceded THAT clip that make all of us people this beautiful think we have talent! Thanks JourneyBear for inserting SHEL doing the same song in #2328 to help stop the bleeding.

----------


## journeybear

Aw, shucks!  :Redface:  It's just a little thing I do.  :Wink:  But not _just_ me - a lot of people pick up on something someone else said and run with it, dig a little deeper, explore a little more, and share with the rest, from which someone may be inspired to do the same, and so on. In this case, I have to credit, and have, our friend Ed Goist, for bringing Eva and SHEL to our attention to the first place, and on a different thread as well. All I really did was bring her/them over here, find some more, and the rest is up to everyone.

Like this, from Rodney Riley, which shows them as people as well as performers. I got to thinking, before I even heard them play, how cool it must have been for their family, including themselves, to live in a household with all this creative energy bouncing around. Fact is, I am impressed, one way or another, with every clip I've seen so far,  and there are _so many._ Really good find! Thanks again, Ed!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## freshthreat

My beautiful friend Cisiany and Kentucky Mando.

----------


## mando1man

Check out the new video of Sierra Hull. She's a very gifted picker.

----------


## mando1man

.... and Rhonda Vincent.....

----------


## Rodney Riley

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWnLX...re=uploademail Eva Holbrook workin on a new song. Love her Schwab.

----------


## brunello97

Really sweet video, Rodney, thanks for posting it.  I was not familiar with Eva Holbrook but enjoy her playing and singing.  I have a 5 string Schwab, which I love, but it isn't blue.

Mick

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

Thanks for the videos Rob. I enjoy watching your productions. 

It is also interesting to check the different mando approaches by Sierra Hull and Rhonda Vincent (for example). Also I don´t really like the tone from that Doyle Lawson Gibson she plays. Interesting to hear it though.

----------


## Rodney Riley

Well I'm pretty excited. Just ordered four tickets to see SHEL December 7th in Bethalto Illinois. Wife and I are taking our 8 and 11 year old grandaughters. Can't wait to hear Eva play her mandos.

----------


## strings777

> Well I'm pretty excited. Just ordered four tickets to see SHEL December 7th in Bethalto Illinois. Wife and I are taking our 8 and 11 year old grandaughters. Can't wait to hear Eva play her mandos.


I'm green with envy...I'd really love to get a chance to see them live!   :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## rico mando

> I'm green with envy...I'd really love to get a chance to see them live!


There you go . Its not easy being green

----------


## amanco45

Thank you guys so much for the SHEL links.  That is some great stuff there.  Very inspirational too.
I hope I am not wearing out my welcome, but I am so darn proud of my daughter Katie and she loves the mando.  I recently discovered the Central Ohio Bluegrass Association at a local festival and Katie and I attended our first meeting.  Everyone was very accommodating and one of the featured bands, the Kentucky String Quintet, let Katie come up on stage and play.  This was her first time playing with a band.  
Earlier that evening she had went up and played during the jam secession when any one can show their talent.  Katie had a great time!

http://youtu.be/Gcr0BQX1cYw

----------


## Bill Snyder

She is coming along well. I know it has to put a smile on your face.

----------


## Rodney Riley

Anyone know about Sarah Church and her sister? Just read her bio on "The Loar" site.

----------


## Barry Wilson

Because of this thread my computer desktop has a pic of the Lovell Sisters. Been listening to their music too. Wow, they are so good.

----------


## mrmando

> Earlier that evening she had went up and played during the jam secession


That's when a small group breaks away from the jam and starts their own jam, right? Happens a lot.

----------


## Rodney Riley

> That's when a small group breaks away from the jam and starts their own jam, right? Happens a lot.


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  I got it.  :Laughing:

----------


## Tim Anderson

> Here's one of my Mom who has since passed away. She didn't play but was a good sport and went along with the photo suggestion. I think I must have inherited her sense of humor.


Thanks Jim That photo reminds me of my own mom and mother in law, both, great in spirit and humor. I smile with a lump in my throat and a tear in my eye.   :Smile:

----------


## MiG-19

Here's my beautiful wife, Kaoru, with my Gibson Goldrush.

----------


## journeybear

Very nice! A couple of beauties, for sure. Thanks for sharing.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Rodney Riley

Getting into the holiday spirit with Eva and SHEL.  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/user/iLoveSHELmusic

----------


## dustyamps

Here is an original photo I just acquired...  I have a 1920 A model like this one so it's pretty special to me to find this photo.

----------


## dustyamps

Colonel's Mandolin Band.  The credits list the 5 girls as the First Pickers, 4 boys as the Second Pickers and the rest of the boys as Strummers.

----------


## brunello97

Putting the "Kay" in KFC.  Amazing photo. Any idea where this came from?

Mick

----------


## Bluman

I'm wondering if there is anyone in the photo lurking about the cafe?

----------


## Rodney Riley

> Putting the "Kay" in KFC.  Amazing photo. Any idea where this came from?
> 
> Mick


Info in this thread. It's the CD's cover picture. http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...d.php?9129-KFC

----------


## brunello97

> Info in this thread. It's the CD's cover picture. http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...d.php?9129-KFC


Well, dip me in gravy.

Mick

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Does it get any better than the mandolin with the Colonel's Kentucky Fried Chicken?  :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

Marilyn Monroe has shown up here before, but now this image is available on a T-shirt. NFI.

Yes, it's more like a balalaika than a mandolin, but I'm all for making an exception in this case.

----------


## Jon Hall

Since the Colonel was a business man I can't help but think that in return for his endorsement Kay Instruments outfitted the orchestra. Kay basses have always been in demand. I have a friend that owns 3 or 4 of them. They are so large and take up so much room that they are like house guests to have around  :Smile:

----------


## resophonic

> Putting the "Kay" in KFC.  Amazing photo. Any idea where this came from?
> 
> Mick


It is the cover art for his mandolin band.
http://www.amazon.com/COLONEL-SANDER.../dp/B000VNN6FW

----------


## Roger Wheeler

A lefty guitar harp!?!?!?  Very cool!!!

----------


## Charles E.

sorry about that

----------


## Rodney Riley

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fu0-4...eature=related

A closer look at how Eva plays.          :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

Seems there's a bit of buzz about West Virginia' No One You Know, and their mandolin player, Rachel Burge. They placed second in SPBGMA's International Band Competition in February.  Most photos at the band site are protected - from my clunky apparatus, anyway - but I have found a few not yet posted here.

----------


## mrmando

The Disney film Return to Oz (1985) features a villainous character named Princess Mombi who plays the mandolin. She also changes heads instead of changing clothes, which means she's played in the film by three different actresses. 

Here, then, is Sophie Ward as Mombi:


And here is Jean Marsh, also as Mombi:

----------


## mrmando

Here's Hattie Webb of the Webb Sisters, a UK act who have 3 albums of their own and have also toured as members of Leonard Cohen's band.

----------


## journeybear

Working with Leonard Cohen? Intriguing. Of course they are far too young to be the two girls in the Isle Of Wight movie, the ones who looked like hippie street urchins but sang like angels. (If you haven't seen this movie, you should - it captures him at the peak of his powers, in the dead of night, and even though he doesn't sing a single note on pitch he is utterly compelling. I wish I could do that; I have the first part of that down cold.  :Wink:  ) 

Naturally, I had never heard of them before (this IS a place of learning as well as entertainment), so I looked to see what they sound like. Hattie seems to play harp most often, but this is a nice impromptu moment. Not a fan of the strum-strum-strum accompaniment stye, but the instruments blend nicely:



This behind-the-scenes video gives you an idea of their personalities. I can't recall ever seeing a harpist dance about, but it seems to work. It's for a music video, so you're supposed to act up:

----------


## mrmando

> Working with Leonard Cohen? Intriguing. Of course they are far too young to be the two girls in the Isle Of Wight movie, the ones who looked like hippie street urchins but sang like angels.


No, this was more recent: they were backup singers on his 2008 tour.

----------


## Barry Wilson

I have a picture of the Lowell sisters as my desktop. my older brother was over for Christmas, sees the picture and asks who they were. After explaining he said, hell I like bluegrass now.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> ...hell I like bluegrass now.


Nothing like breaking the stereotype of fat old men.

----------


## Rodney Riley

Ed and Journeybear, here are pictures of SHEL taken at the Bethalto concert  :Smile: 
https://www.facebook.com/RuloPhotography

----------


## Ed Goist

Marvelous photography, just marvelous!
Thanks so much for sharing.

----------


## journeybear

Good stuff. Is this a friend of yours? Would he be OK with embedding some of these for posterity?

----------


## Rodney Riley

Not a friend. He posted the link on SHEL's Facebook page. I just copied the link and pasted it here. Maybe ask him. They were playing that night in the PBC Photograghy building in Bathalto.  :Smile:  *P*icks *B*y *C*hics Photography  :Smile:  Just glad he did make them avaliable for viewing, as I had not taken any photos at all. And Ed, when Eva is shielding her eyes, she was talkig to people on the floor after the set. Could have possibly been taken about the time she and I were talking about, "Fast Eddie, why does that name sound familiar?"  :Laughing:

----------


## Kip Carter

Lots of very pleasant views here in this tread but that first one way back on page one... yah.. Game over! Whew!
Kip...

----------


## journeybear

Alrighty then. Avalable for public viewing, available for posterity in our gallery. Here is the current "It Girl," Eva Holbrook, who performs with her sisters in their band SHEL, based in Colorado. The name comes from their first initials; that's her sister Sarah on fiddle. Not pictured here are Hannah on keyboards and Liza on drums. They could also call themselves "Girls With Hats," but then they'd have to wear them all the time. And that's not what they're all about, anyway.  :Wink:

----------


## mrmando

That third photo of Eva could be the basis for a Schwab ad campaign, if Kevin were so inclined. Great photography.

----------


## mrmando

OK, here's a new one: Danielle DeCosmo from Florida. 



Several mandolin videos on her YouTube channel, including this:

And this:

It's just a Crafter mandolin and she strums a few basic chords, but her playing does a great job of supporting her singing, which is consistently good and occasionally brilliant.

----------


## mrmando

Kris Preston and her bluegrass band Coaltown Dixie.

----------


## CES

Dude, Danielle has got some pipes!!

----------


## Ed Goist

Couldn't find any pics of her in this thread, so this might be a new entry.
I'm assuming tenor guitar qualifies?  :Smile: 
Here's a few of Lynda Kay of The Lonesome Spurs with three of her tenor guitars, including her James Trussart Tenorcaster-4 electric:

----------


## Mike Bunting

Sorry, this thread is for mandolins only!  :Smile:

----------


## Ed Goist

I'm sure this one will count  :Smile:  ...
Tania Elizabeth with her JBovier EMC-5

----------


## mrmando

It looks like Lonesome Spurs are a thing of the past, and Lynda Kay has moved on to a 6-string.

----------


## Rodney Riley

SHEL has the single "Battle of Evermore" in iTunes now if interested. NFI, just FYI  :Smile:

----------


## Larry S Sherman

How 'bout some new Katzenjammer?



Larry

----------


## JEStanek

Nice!  Thanks, Larry.  They keep getting better.

Jamie

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

It is actually an old song by Katzenjammer. More than an year old for sure, but it is a great song and it's always good to hear it again.

----------


## Rodney Riley

SHEL is playing a show in Chicago, IL at 10:00 PM today at Underground Wonder Bar. Man if I'd get me Hemi up to speed I could probably make it in time.  :Laughing:

----------


## Martin Jonas

Katriona Gilmore, singing and playing a tasty Mix F5 (I think -- headstock shots are fairly short and the script intricate) in a duo with Jamie Roberts.  Since then, she has joined the newly reformed Albion Band (but plays mostly fiddle there).



Martin

----------


## Bertram Henze

That guitar player is a wizard.
They might have transposed the whole song up one step to accommodate her voice - either that or breathing at the lower end of one's pitch range has become some new fashion I missed.
I like the hint at Scarborough Fair at the end.

----------


## JeffD

So that Katzenjammer video - 

I am not a guitarista, but I have been around them. That guitar looks like a Gibson J-200, but not big enough. And it doesn't have a big enough sound. Perhaps its optical illusion and dicy audio, but I have heard a couple of Gibson J-200s that sounded grand, and it seems to my memory would have been larger than that.

----------


## JEStanek

That is a Morgan Monroe Lefty.  I guess we often see them disparaged (even by me) here but she sounds nice with it in this song.

Jamie

----------


## Martin Jonas

> That is a Morgan Monroe Lefty.  I guess we often see them disparaged (even by me) here but she sounds nice with it in this song.


Thanks, Jamie -- you are quite right.  I had not consciously seen the Morgan Monroe log before and it looked like an ornate "Mix" to me.  Thinking about it now, I'm not sure Peter Mix has made a "conventional" F5 under his own name, and it obviously isn't a NewMAD or Rigel.

Anyway, yes the MM has a very nice tone on this video.  I should say, however, that this is the official music video for the album release of the song, and therefore presumably a lip-synched studio recording rather than a live track.  There are a number of (actual) live versions of the same song on Youtube, but they all have problems capturing the stage sound, and in particular getting the balance between the instruments and vocals, which makes it difficult to judge the true tone of the MM.  I think it's fair to say that Katriona is mainly a fiddle player and singer.

Martin

----------


## journeybear

> How 'bout some new Katzenjammer?


Absolutely! Anytime! Trying to distill all the information here ... They say this is from their new album but I have been seeing stuff from it for what seems like a year ... maybe it's been being leaked or teased ... And then there is the instrument switching, which was so far gone I thought there had been a personnel change. The drummer is singing lead and playing guitar, the lead singer and guitarist is playing bass, the bass player (who plays most of the mandolin) is playing accordion, harmonica, and glockenspiel, and the mandolin player - geez, I lost my place, I forget what she usually plays. Keeping us on our toes!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

Oh my! Almost an hour of Katzenjammer. 



Set List:

Katzenjammer - Concert at Festival in Tonträger 2011

Ouch 00:00
1) Demon Kitty Rag 02:48
2) I Will Dance (When I Walk Away) 07:36
3) To The Sea 12:00
4) Rock-Paper-Scissors 15:12
5) Cherry Pie 18:47
6) Land Of Confusion 22:05
7) Loathsome M 27:07
8) Cocktails And Ruby Slippers 29:33
9) A Bar In Amsterdam 33:32
10) Le Pop 37:07
11) Der Kapitän 39:22
12) Hey Ho (On The Devil's Back) 41:22
13) Ain't No Thang 46:24


MC on 2, 4, and 13, unless I missed something. Except for the bits between songs being edited out, it is like being there. The first time I have been able to get a sense of what a whole show must be like. Wonderful!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

What the - ?!?!? Here is the unedited version - with a song that was cut out! I assume it's lower quality. 




So that's:

00:43 | Ouch
03:46 | Demon Kitty Rag
09:28 | I Will Dance (When I Walk Away)
14:37 | To The Sea
19:26 | Rock Paper Scissors
23:13 | Cherry Pie
27:19 | Land Of Confusion
32:28 | Loathsome M
35:15 | Cocktails And Ruby Slippers
39:16 | A Bar In Amsterdam
43:35 | Le Pop
45:56 | Der﻿ Kapitan
48:00 | Hey Ho (On The Devil's Back)
53:23 | Ain't No Thang

PS: I miscounted on previous post - no omission, other than in-between songs stuff. Oh, misnamed song threw me off.

----------


## George R. Lane

[QUOTE=Martin Jonas;1039545]Katriona Gilmore, singing and playing a tasty Mix F5 (I think -- headstock shots are fairly short and the script intricate) in a duo with Jamie Roberts.  Since then, she has joined the newly reformed Albion Band (but plays mostly fiddle there).

Looks to be a Morgan Monroe.

----------


## Bill Snyder

George that was pointed out several posts ago by Jamie and acknowledged by Martin.

----------


## mrmando

...

----------


## Rodney Riley

Katriona Gilmore's guitar player Jamie Roberts...


> That guitar player is a wizard.


Reminds me of Kaki King, another percussive guitar player.  :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

So - further research indicates that this set by Katzenjammer is available on DVD. Here is the cover:

----------


## Mark Marino

My attempt at making an old French postcard

----------


## Steve-o

Hey Mark - Cute kid and nice vintage looking pic.  Hope the stuff doesn't slide off the piano.

----------


## Charles E.

Very sweet. She looks to be a 'Gibson Girl'.

----------


## journeybear

The Lumineers on Ferguson last Wednesday, with their song "Ho Hey" (yes, that's its name, though they are clearly singing "Hey!" then Ho!" by my reckoning. They are based in Denver, her name is Neyla Pekarek, and yes, she has a capo on the fifth fret.





Here is the official version. They get the words right here.  :Wink:

----------


## giuseppeseverini

/Users/claraaich/Downloads/Pietro Antonio Rotari	A young woman in rural dress playing a lute-1.jpg

----------


## giuseppeseverini

I beg your pardon, I made another mistake .... Sorry so much

----------


## JEStanek

You need to upload a image from your computer.  You can link to an image on the internet.  Both are options using the add photo button in the reply window.

Jamie

----------


## giuseppeseverini

Thank you Jamie, I try again!

----------


## JeffD

I am a real sucker for pictures like that. It reminds me that when I pull out my bowlback. Its no little thing that we do when we play manodlin.

----------


## giuseppeseverini

Hi! I am really sorry for my little understanding of English... can you explain me your kind message contents?!
Thank you very much !!!
G.

----------


## Rodney Riley

SHEL videos when they were on the Music City Roots Show 2/29/12...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERbP9...anfdnQ1uV1U%3D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SCbk...lh_z96dss0Y%3D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfosL...IZNibFEoxqk%3D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ef897...kEorBBqe0QQ%3D

----------


## Absaroke

> So that Katzenjammer video - 
> 
> I am not a guitarista, but I have been around them. That guitar looks like a Gibson J-200, but not big enough. And it doesn't have a big enough sound. Perhaps its optical illusion and dicy audio, but I have heard a couple of Gibson J-200s that sounded grand, and it seems to my memory would have been larger than that.


It looks like a J-200, but since it doesn't have the crown inlays on the fingerboard, I'm not sure what it is.  I've never seen a J-200 or an EJ200 (the Epi clone) without crown inlays.  It also looked like it had some sort of cross inlay at the bridge mount.  The J-200 has a very distinct "mustache" bridge mount/surround.  I couldn't see the headstock so it could be any number of clones...

I guess it could be some kind of variant on the Gibson CJ-165.  The headstock looks like it says Gibson, but the body doesn't quite match the shape of the CJ-165.  I'm not an expert on all of Gibson's acoustics, there have been lots over the years.

The sound wasn't big and open because it was capo'd halfway down the neck and she was playing it for rhythm not for that big flattop open chord sound.

----------


## mrmando

Maybe it's a Givson...

----------


## Bob DeVellis

> it looks like a j-200, but since it doesn't have the crown inlays on the fingerboard, i'm not sure what it is.  I've never seen a j-200 or an ej200 (the epi clone) without crown inlays.  It also looked like it had some sort of cross inlay at the bridge mount.  The j-200 has a very distinct "mustache" bridge mount/surround.  I couldn't see the headstock so it could be any number of clones...
> 
> I guess it could be some kind of variant on the gibson cj-165.  The headstock looks like it says gibson, but the body doesn't quite match the shape of the cj-165.  I'm not an expert on all of gibson's acoustics, there have been lots over the years.
> 
> The sound wasn't big and open because it was capo'd halfway down the neck and she was playing it for rhythm not for that big flattop open chord sound.


j-185?

----------


## journeybear

Nice appearance by SHEL on a local morning show from a recent trip to Austin. 

Three voices + two top hats + one mandolin =  :Smile: 

http://www.myfoxaustin.com/dpp/good_...#axzz1sQ2s2Y2j

----------


## giuseppeseverini

http://www.liuteriaseverini.it

----------


## Ed Goist

Here's a couple featuring Rebecca Lovell (one of my favorite mandolin players):

----------


## Steve-o

I liked that last vid from Larkin Poe.  Thanks for posting, Ed.  Nothing like the natural reverb you get in the bathroom.  Those kids have talent.  It helps to have the vocal chops to go along with the mando chops.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

I posted this in the "Mandolins in the visual art", but it qualifies also for the "Women with mandolins" thread.

A "Woman with mandolin" painting drawn for me by the talented Bulgarian artist Alexandrina Karadjova.

----------


## JeffD

[QUOTE=Plamen Ivanov;1048014]A "Woman with mandolin" painting drawn for me by the talented Bulgarian artist Alexandrina Karadjova.

That is really great. I looked at the other art work by Karadjova on her site, and, to my taste, yours is better than all of them. Perhaps because I am closer to the subject and can relate to the moment.

If and when I might have some discretional resources, I can see commissioning a mandolin themed piece.  There are much more ridiculous ways to spend money.

Just beautiful.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Thanks, Jeff! This is my second attempt for commissioning a woman with mandolin painting. While the first was not very successful, i'm pretty happy with this one.

Best,
Plamen

----------


## journeybear

Something from a local artist, the late Suzie DePoo ...

----------


## ourgang

Here's some friends of mine, The Missy Werner Band with Missy on mandolin, Artie Werner on bass, Tim Strong on guitar and Jeff Roberts on banjo:

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

My wife's first career was as an artist. She has since moved into the field of Law, but she has recently been getting back to her first love; her art. She got ahold of a little sketch book and is doing these little freehand sketches to brush off the cobwebs. She usually uploads them to her blog on a weekly basis. Some are better than others, but this one had a special little twist to it...  :Smile:

----------


## mandopete

> Here's some friends of mine, The Missy Werner Band with Missy on mandolin, Artie Werner on bass, Tim Strong on guitar and Jeff Roberts on banjo


Very nice - 5 Stars!

----------


## Rodney Riley

See on Facebook it's Eva's birthday.  :Smile:

----------


## Max Girouard

Tonight we did a presentation on mandolin building and music at our local library. It was a great success.  Here is my lovely wife, Lauri, displaying from "tree to mandolin".   She did a talk on sanding, staining and finishing.

----------


## ourgang

Here are some more friends of mine, "Ma Crow and the Lady Slippers".  Ma Crow-Guitar, Trina Emig-Mandolin, Margie Drees-Fiddle and Vicki Abbott-Bass

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

> See on Facebook it's Eva's birthday.


For the life of me, I can't figure out why more people don't know about Eva and her sisters.

----------


## Rodney Riley

Saw this on SHEL's facebook page... Wouldn't ya like to hear them play together for an hour or two?  :Smile: 

Sierra Hull and Eva Holbrook

----------


## mrmando

Ashley Broder with ... a mandocaster? 

Anyone know the story?

----------


## f5loar

don't know the story but would have liked to have known the story 40 years ago!

----------


## JeffD

Ashley Broder is excellent!! And a first rate person I hear. Here is a good clip. Please ignore the obnoxious introduction.

----------

billkilpatrick, 

BradKlein, 

Mo Soar, 

onassis, 

Trey Young

----------


## Texas

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem...temID=11037362

Maybe someone wants to bid on this. Winged Angel with Mandolin.

----------


## billkilpatrick

mandolin and fiddle make a very interesting duo - don't know why i was expecting it to not work as well as this does - really good

----------


## Bertram Henze

> don't know why i was expecting it to not work as well as this does


I know. Normally, two instruments occupying the same pitch range step on each other's toes (the Pauli principle of music) and leave the rest of the range empty.
But these two play very different parts and fully exploit the pitch range of their instruments, therefore conflict and boredom are avoided.
Very funny listening if you know the tunes, though it would make hardheaded traditionalists turn away in disgust, because some of the genuine feeling is replaced by virtuosity.

----------


## Rodney Riley

(No Mando content) When you mention two instruments not working together. I was told violin and harp doesn't. These two do a fine job I think.

----------

Trey Young

----------


## Bertram Henze

> When you mention two instruments not working together. I was told violin and harp doesn't.


That is definitely bunk - the harp takes the role of the piano, only more beautifully. And how many duets of piano and violin are out there...

----------


## Rodney Riley

> That is definitely bunk - the harp takes the role of the piano, only more beautifully. And how many duets of piano and violin are out there...


That's kinda what I thought. The lady that made the statement plays the harp and her husband plays the violin... Oh!!!  :Laughing:  Now I get it....duh!

----------


## GKWilson

I don't remember seeing Della Mae on this thread.
If they are it's been awhile.
I love the sound of Jenni Lyn Gardners 'Daly'.

----------


## hank

If they have it right on Utube that would be Courtney Hartman on the Daly and Jenni Lyn Gardners on five string violin. Thanks for posting.  A nice mix of the old and new by some very beautiful and talented ladies.

----------


## hank

It's posted both ways with different Utube clips.  Have you seen them live? Maybe They switch up on songs occasionally.

----------


## Trey Young

I'm about 99% sure that Jenni Lyn Gardner is playing (and quite well!) the Daley mandolin. Courtney Hartman is their lead guitarist, I believe.

----------


## GKWilson

She plays that thing 'real good'.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Stumbled upon this new recording on Facebook. An exceptional musician, for sure, featured on a solo recording that sounds to be by modern composers. This one will be hard to find in the U.S. but someone has copies on eBay.

----------


## Indigo

> Robin Flowers




Oh, I love Robin Flowers !
I've got an album of hers from the 70's.

Thanks for posting the photo. It brings back lots of great memories of her and her music.

----------


## Indigo

Great vid. 
Whoa, you're in Yakima !!! Ugh, you guys  C O O K there! 
Way too hot!
I'm in Lake Stevens,WA other side of the state from you all.

----------


## Old Wheel Hoss

Ok, but check out the mando-girl and fiddler in Flatt Lonesome.  And she don't have to nail her pinky on the top in order to plunkety plunk!

AJ who plays with the Tuttles is pretty good too but its the singing.

----------


## GKWilson

Ole Hoss. Thanks. I'll check them out.
Indigo. It hasn't been in the triple digits for a few days now.
It's been a balmy 98-99.
Della Mae was just on the Washington side of the Columbia Gorge a couple of weekends ago.
Gary

----------


## Mandolin Mick

I took these pictures of Sonya Isaacs this Labor Day Weekend in Shipshewana. That's her custom Gibson Fern and a banjolin of hers.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## R. Kane

I was lucky to see the 3 Ferreira sisters, Choro das 3, last night at a house concert in Woods Hole, MA. Elisa is a phenomenon, playing mandolin, tenor banjo, clarinet, and piano with equal acuity, and writing choros since she was a mere sprat. I wish I had left my phone camera on all last night, but I got a few videos. Here's one, my first youtube upload. 



They are in Boston, Providence, Bristol, and NYC over the next few days.

----------


## Mike Bunting

That is excellent.

----------


## R. Kane

Here's another:

----------


## Charles E.

Outstanding!

----------


## Benski

> If they have it right on Utube that would be Courtney Hartman on the Daly and Jenni Lyn Gardners on five string violin. Thanks for posting.  A nice mix of the old and new by some very beautiful and talented ladies.


Had the pleasure of seeing Della Mae at the Delaware Valley BG Festival last weekend...its definitely Jenni Lyn Gardner on mando. They put on a great show and, yes, she does that Daley justice and vice versa!

----------


## rb3868

Don't think I saw Nancy Wilson from Heart yet

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Bill Snyder

Several times.

----------


## rb3868

well, with 100 pages, I probably skipped her.  

and Bill, she sure does look like a good dog.  I hate it when I lose a pet

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Bill Snyder

With about 100 pages several people have brought up a previously mentioned player "for the first time". Plus some of the earlier linked to photos might have disappeared. (I think they have changed the way linked to photos work now so this won't happen anymore).

----------


## JeffD

So here is a fun one. Not a mandolin! An 8 string ukulele. Played as a ukulele. Well played. Very nice.

----------

Bluejay, 

John Soper

----------


## Wesley

Her hand position doesn't look like it should work at all. At least it wouldn't for me. But she rocks it. Well done.

----------


## Mo Soar

Interesting -  G C E A tuning, with the G and C as octaves and the E and the A as unison, like a mandolin. Bet you can't run down to Guitar Center and buy strings....

I also see that the tenor 8 strings all have truss rods, unlike the vast majority of ukuleles.

----------


## CES

Impressive Uke picking, there!

----------


## Charles E.

Nice playing, I can't help but notice how long her fingers are. Kinda like Eubie Blakes.   :Smile:

----------


## JeffD

I was charmed by how she can smile and wink at the camera. When I play something that hard its all I can do to keep from biting my tongue.

----------


## Verne Andru

Stopped onto the patio of a random restaurant in LA for a drink. Looked down and there it was - Nancy Wilson's star!

----------


## Wolfmanbob

My favorite.

----------

Ed Goist, 

JEStanek, 

jim simpson

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Eva Scow...great player in multiple genres.





Pretty sure she's playing a Rono in these.

Larry

----------

Rodney Riley

----------


## Rodney Riley

http://vimeo.com/47909343 
Can anyone tell what pick Eva has stuck under the strings? The pick she uses looks very thick in other vids.

----------


## Blacknewt

I know this thread is quite old, however I just stumbled across this young girl who plays mandolin and was so impressed that I had to share it here.  Give this a look/listen to see the future of women with mandolins.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nD3gizAYtQ

----------


## JeffD

> I know this thread is quite old, however I just stumbled across this young girl who plays mandolin and was so impressed that I had to share it here.  Give this a look/listen to see the future of women with mandolins.






She is great, isn't she. I saw her live this last year, and its even more amazing live.

----------


## Rodney Riley

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpAZV...layer_embedded
Two of my Grandblessings love Adele. Found this cover by Sierra. So much talent.  :Smile: 

I know, not a mando... but still....  :Laughing:

----------


## Pete Jenner

My band in 1984. Our mandolin player Kristina. Me in the hat in the BG.

----------


## Charles E.

The all woman bluegrass group 'Della Mae' was featured on NPR today. They are playing in Pakistan and other countries on a good will tour.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfyfw8jon14

Nice stuff

----------


## Wesley

That's some mighty fine pickin'. I love the singers voice. And it makes me wonder why we don't see more women flatpicking the guitar?

----------


## Charles E.

[QUOTE And it makes me wonder why we don't see more women flatpicking the guitar?[/QUOTE]

You can say that again. I have often wondered the same.

----------


## chasray

This ain't bluegrass, but I really enjoy this piece. Anyone know about this gal?

----------

Charles E., 

JEStanek, 

mandolinlee

----------


## JEStanek

Her name is Marrissa Carroll and she's following in her dad's footsteps playing in the Queensland Mandolin Orchestra.  She plays beautifully.

Jamie

----------


## Pete Jenner

> This ain't bluegrass,


At least 99.99% of music 'ain't' bluegrass.

----------


## sgrexa

Marissa is a very inspiring young performer with amazing talent.  Makes me miss my old Lyon and Healy Style C from years back. I was also really impressed by this young woman Eva Holbrook of SHEL.  Very cool music for the season:




Enjoy!

Sean

----------


## mandopete

> At least 99.99% of music 'ain't' bluegrass.


Does that make us bluegrassers the .001% ?

 :Smile: 

Occupy Bluegrass!

----------


## Pete Jenner

No not at all. In fact an order of magnitude larger at 0.01%.  :Wink:

----------


## JEStanek

The grass is bluer with the 0.01%  AS I'm not a grasser, I may be the 0.001%!  :Wink: 

Jamie

----------


## fatt-dad

local girl:  Harper Speagle-Price.  She began her journey in elementary school.  The principal (friend of mine and clawhammer player) told me about her several years ago.  She continues to get better and better.

f-d

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MWyb6je6g4

p.s., I just could't get the youtube link to work.  Don't know why. . .

----------


## Patrick Hull

I believe Eva Of SHEL is the first person in a video on the Cafe who played mandolin with gloves on (I probably stand to be corrected on this).  I bet she could really rock if she took the gloves off and used a pick.  Nice video, though.

----------


## Charles E.

> local girl:  Harper Speagle-Price.  She began her journey in elementary school.  The principal (friend of mine and clawhammer player) told me about her several years ago.  She continues to get better and better.
> 
> f-d
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MWyb6je6g4
> 
> p.s., I just could't get the youtube link to work.  Don't know why. . .


I was at Fiddlers Grove this past year and Harper gave a workshop. She is quite the young lady and a wonderfull player.

----------


## Charles E.

I just heard these folks on WUNC today, good stuff! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jAW9h6-W7o

----------


## billhay4

Nice.
Bill

----------


## Charles E.

I am really liking Cindy and Rob, here is another one......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNu1tcl3w5s

Cindy's playing is pretty darn good and I love the harmonies. I just wish they would trim the strings from the tuners.

----------


## MandoSquirrel

> http://vimeo.com/47909343 
> Can anyone tell what pick Eva has stuck under the strings? The pick she uses looks very thick in other vids.


Looks like a Wegen

----------


## delsbrother

Just found this old pic of Mary Timony (Helium, Wild Flag).  :Smile: 



She plays viola as well as guitar; I suppose it's not impossible she could play mando.. Any of you Portlandians know?

----------


## Kramster

*Spot the Mandos...⬇*

----------


## chasray

Any of those girls know how to hold a pick?

----------


## Mike Bunting

Well, that was a total waste of space.

----------

Randolph

----------


## fredfrank

Cindy's playing is pretty darn good and I love the harmonies. I just wish they would trim the strings from the tuners.[/QUOTE]

Yeah, what's up with that? I thought that went out with the 60"s.

----------


## mee

never mind

----------


## Steve-o

I'm not sure if this has been posted but I found this Gothard Sisters video very heart warming.  Makes me think of my daughter Erin.  Nice to see the next generation pick up the baton...

----------

Ed Goist, 

GKWilson, 

hank, 

Jim Ferguson, 

Steve Weeks

----------


## jim simpson

Happy Birthday (7th) Women with Mandolins thread. I started with a picture of Lorraine Duisit so here's a couple more of Lorraine (1 with Mandalele).

----------

Charles E., 

Fred G

----------


## mandojoy

Here's a picture of my boss, Ashley Lewis.  Great singer and songwriter, really good mandolin player.  I get to play banjo in her band.

----------

dschonbrun, 

George R. Lane, 

Mike Thomas, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## brunello97

> Here's a picture of my boss, Ashley Lewis.  Great singer and songwriter, really good mandolin player.  I get to play banjo in her band.


Nice work if you can get it.

Mick

----------


## Bertram Henze

> I get to play banjo in her band.


Sounds like a classic complementary relationship  :Grin:

----------


## delsbrother

From ebay

----------

JEStanek, 

Steve Weeks

----------


## Steve Weeks

> What? #No Sierra Hull?


Wife and I are seeing her tonight at Northeastern Illinois University in Chicago. She's come a long way since 2006! And she was pretty darned good then!!
Look for me in my Mandolin Cafe cap (red!)

----------


## Steve Weeks

> From ebay


Lyon & Healy Model A? Nice!

----------


## Steve Weeks

> 


If you look closely, you can see a mandolin in that picture! ;-)

----------


## Steve Weeks

The show was great! The band played a 90-minute set with no intermission. I took a couple snapshots though it was not permitted. Attached is one that sort of captures the energy in the hall. Sierra is a heck of a technical mandolin player, and apart from making it look easy, she looks as if she is really enjoying herself. She's pretty good at interacting with the audience for one so young, but I guess she's been at it for a while. ;-)
She mentioned that this was the first time the band had performed publicly since before Thanksgiving. FTR, the personnel were:
Sierra Hull, Mandolin, Guitar, Octave Mandolin
Jacob Eller, Bass
Justin Moses, Fiddle
Jake Stargel, Guitar
Cory Walker, Banjo
Caleb Gilbreath, Sound Engineer

----------


## Pete Jenner

> If you look closely, you can see a mandolin in that picture! ;-)


No sorry - been looking and looking at it for weeks now and still can't see a mandolin.

----------


## Rodney Riley

No mando content... http://www.billgekas.com/p1014938437/h4ea6057#h4ea6057 Guys stages his daughter like the old Masters paintings, then takes a picture. Wish he would have used a mando as well as the guitar.  :Smile:  An old bowl back with the period clothing...

----------


## mrmando

Kanene Pipikin of Brooklyn folk trio The Lone Bellow. Looks like a Sheraton brown Gibson A2.

----------


## JEStanek

It seems time to flash the yellow card in the thread again.  Let's please keep the comments above locker room or bar level.

Jamie

----------

Niall Anderson

----------


## Rodney Riley

Wow Londoners... It's a free show to see Eva play her Weber.

(And great violin playing and vocals from Sara, Keyboard playing and vocals from Hannah. And Liza's percussion playing is dead on all the time.  :Smile:  Just couldn't leave the rest of the group out )

----------


## southcoastsounds

I don't think this one's been published before.  I found it on a tumblr blog



Dobro and mando eh?   Nice combination

----------

Charles E.

----------


## MandoTyro

Where is the mandolin???

----------


## MandoTyro

> Here's a picture of my boss, Ashley Lewis.  Great singer and songwriter, really good mandolin player.  I get to play banjo in her band.


Where is the mandolin????

----------


## Charles E.

The mandolin is right here........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq22Fd5G-zU

----------


## Charles E.

sorry, double post.

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Sorry, for some reason the post (below) duplicated itself when I edited it.

----------


## Paul Kotapish

If this has already been posted, I missed it. Here's a shot of women workers in the Kalamazoo Gibson factory during WWII. This is from the new book about Gibson's banner guitars made mostly by women during the war, but note the mandolin. Looks like an A-40 or A-50.



There's a thread about the book here.

Info about the project here.

----------

GKWilson, 

rico mando

----------


## Paul Kotapish

This floated across my FB News Feed this morning and I had to purloin it to share here. I don't recall seeing it before. My apologies if it's a repeat.



I can't find any info about the artist or the subject, but the mandolin appears to be a vintage Lyon & Healy like this one:

 

More about that here.

----------

Charles E., 

Ed Goist, 

JEStanek, 

LongBlackVeil, 

Plamen Ivanov, 

Steve Weeks

----------


## Gaelen

Brilliant UK duo 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=XBCQg4101i4

----------

sgrexa

----------


## Cheryl Watson

A friend of mine, the excellent singer and mandolin player Sarah Harris (Trinity River):

----------


## Bertram Henze

> A friend of mine, the excellent singer and mandolin player Sarah Harris (Trinity River):


Wonderful lighting - the photographer is clearly a big fan of Italian renaissance painting (Botticelli et al). The Florentine style of the Weber goes well with that (Botticelli was born in Florence, go call it concidence...)

----------


## Rodney Riley

Can get a little more exposure for the group SHEL and Eva's mandolin playing.  :Smile:  From their Facebook post.

"Some exciting news: CMT Pure Country is giving us a chance to be part of their programming. Just scroll down to S and vote SHEL." http://bit.ly/XH7lBk

----------


## Charles E.

> A friend of mine, the excellent singer and mandolin player Sarah Harris (Trinity River):


Cheryl, thanks for the heads up!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3AB7Thwg9g

----------


## Cheryl Watson

You're welcome, Charley.  That particular video was when Sarah was only eighteen years old.  She had been playing the mandolin only about three years.  She's an even better player (and singer) now. Sarah and her brother, Josh, an excellent banjo and dobro player, helped me out onstage last year when I was in a bind (my band had disbanded except for me and my bass player).  They are both pros with a lot of stage time under their belts for such a young age, and they are very easy to work with, just great folks. 

 Here's their main website page:

http://www.trinityriverband.com/




> Cheryl, thanks for the heads up!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3AB7Thwg9g

----------


## f5loar

When I see photos of women holding F style mandolins like the one above it makes me wonder if Orville Gibson designed the F model with a woman on his mind.  The first Gibson catalog shows an illustration of a lady holding an F model.  There were lots of all girl mandolin clubs/orchestras in the teens.  They sure look better with a woman holding it like this than a man.  Sarah seems to bring out the real beauty in the F model's curves and scrolls.  Absolutely stunning!

----------


## chasray

Allow me to post a video of Sarah Jorosz with octave mandolin here...



Be on the lookout for other interesting instruments! And I love Sarah

----------


## Pete Jenner

Not a mandolin but a... Baglama??

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Baglama??


Yep, and the luxury of a footrest and an amp. See how little stage equipment it takes to make a glamorous appearance...

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## mandy2

> Okay, back on track: Donna Stoneman - Go Go Bluegrass


Adele?

----------


## Pete Jenner

> Yep, and the luxury of a footrest and an amp. See how little stage equipment it takes to make a glamorous appearance...


Bertram, what's with the frets on that thing. At first I thought it was diatonic like a dulicimer but it doesn't seem to be a western scale. Is that correct?

EDIT: Nevermind I just looked up Turkish music - I think I understand.

----------


## lukmanohnz

Fast forward to about 2:20 for mandolin content.  And I'm sorry....

----------


## Bertram Henze

> And I'm sorry....


You should be. We don't even get to see the logo on the headstock.

----------

lukmanohnz

----------


## lukmanohnz

> You should be. We don't even get to see the logo on the headstock.


Hadn't noticed that - my attention must have been somewhere else...

----------


## eastman_315

Quite a scroll on that mando - for sure.

Frank

----------


## JEStanek

Let's elevate the discourse, perhaps.  It's not much of a wonder why we have few regular female posters when we talk like this is a mandolin locker room.

Jamie

----------

Rodney Riley

----------


## eastman_315

I agree. Sorry, my bad.

Frank

----------


## sgrexa

Well here are two of my favorite women, my wife and daughter  :Smile:  Brought the mandolin into my daughter's Kindergarten class and played a few tunes for show and tell.  They LOVED it and I encourage others to do the same if you get the chance.

Sean

----------

hank, 

JEStanek, 

Mike Bunting, 

Trey Young

----------


## f5loar

Wow!  That girl is good enough to audition for American Idol and make it easy to the finals.  Most impresive vocal interpetation of that song.  She should show with the mandolin and do it just like that.

----------


## chip

As long as she can follow it up with another. Not bad, lot of good talent out there!

----------


## Rodney Riley

http://www.childrenshospital.vanderb....php?mid=10134

SHEL posted on Facebook about this project. Very touching and a very worthy cause. Have already pre-ordered mine.  :Smile:  Lot of great artists. And some pretty remarkable writers I'd say.  :Smile:  Can't wait to hear the full versions of the songs and what Eva has added to "Someone Else's Little Girl".

----------

Ed Goist, 

sparks

----------


## bernabe

Mimi Naja of Fruition@ The Castle Theatre, Bloomington, Il

----------

Rodney Riley

----------


## Rodney Riley

Very nice looking mando bernabe.  :Wink:  Has she been playing it for awhile? I've been wondering about changing the strap from the scroll to the headstock too. Just to balance my Weber a little better. Will look up "Fruition" to see what style of music they play.

----------


## Ed Goist

No posts here in over a month? Time for a bump...
The band Katzenjammer performing in Oslo on 21 June 2013. 
(_No, unfortunately, I wasn't there. This is from their Facebook page._)

----------


## Ed Goist

I think this is just a wonderful photo...
Hillary Reynolds from the Eastman Guitars & Mandolins' website.

----------

jim simpson

----------


## Dave Hanson

Looks like she just dropped her plectrum.

Dave H

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## mrmando

Well, she could make another plectrum from one of those quills.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Looks like she just dropped her plectrum.
> 
> Dave H


I watched several of her videos last night and she actually uses a combination of finger picking and flat picking.  :Disbelief: 
She has a very subtle, rhythm-driven style of playing that I really appreciate (I think because it's quite similar to how I try to incorporate the mandolin into my music).

----------


## Pete Counter

> Wow!  That girl is good enough to audition for American Idol and make it easy to the finals.  Most impresive vocal interpetation of that song.  She should show with the mandolin and do it just like that.


OMG that was painful!

----------


## mrmando

> OMG that was painful!


Sure, but mostly because it was a Justin Bieber song.

----------


## mrmando

Here's Maria Cleofe Miotti:


She teaches at two conservatories in Italy and also directs two mandolin orchestras. 

Also has a master class coming up in Modena at the beginning of October.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Charles E.

A young AJ Lee sings "oh Mandolin".........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbP6PlL9dH4

I was able to embed the video in the next post!

----------


## Charles E.

Hope this works.

----------

Bluman, 

mandolino maximus

----------


## mrmando

Hmmmmmmm...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1950s-Lot-of...item2a2fded531

----------


## Charles E.

Three women, same mandolin?  
Can't think of any reason to own those.

----------


## brunello97

Curious photos.  Is that an old Regal they are holding?  

One can only wonder at the motivation for these pictures.  They could be players given the somewhat intentional left hand positions. I thought maybe employees of a music emporium, but those look like residential windows behind.  Students?  

Any guesses on the date from the fashion archivists?  The hairstyles? Shoes?  I first thought Polaroids-but I remember my father having square format pictures of us that he printed himself sometime when we were all kids. 

Mick

----------


## Jim Adwell

Looks like mid-1940s to mid 1950s to me.

----------


## Jstring

This is my daughter, Adele - 3 weeks old. My wife wanted to have family pictures taken...I said, "Sure, as long as I can bring a mandolin!".  So, here's my favorite girl with a mandolin - my Brentrup F4

----------

Ben Cooper, 

bluemoonofky, 

chasray, 

Denman John, 

Larry S Sherman, 

michaelcj, 

pickloser, 

Rodney Riley, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Steve-o

What a sweet photo that is.  Congrats on your new daughter.  (Hope your mando didn't karate chop her).

----------

Ben Cooper, 

Jstring

----------


## PJ Doland

> This is my daughter, Adele - 3 weeks old. My wife wanted to have family pictures taken...I said, "Sure, as long as I can bring a mandolin!".  So, here's my favorite girl with a mandolin - my Brentrup F4


She can use it for the inside of the liner notes for her album in 20 years or so.

----------

Ben Cooper, 

Jstring, 

Michael Bridges, 

Patrick Sylvest, 

Rodney Riley

----------


## Bill Snyder

Best picture in this thread so far and going to be difficult for anyone else to beat.  :Smile: 
She is truly a living doll.

----------

Ben Cooper, 

Jstring, 

Rodney Riley

----------


## Rodney Riley

Ok, I still haven't found out how to imbed the vids...  :Frown:   :Crying:  Will try again soon...

Gotta look fast or stop it to see the little mandolin playing girl  :Laughing: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz63M3v11nE

Must be the "Riley" in me... I love to hear Gaelic.  :Smile:

----------


## Ed Goist

* Click "Go advanced"
* Click the YouTube icon
* Enter the string of characters after the = in the video's YouTube url.

----------

GKWilson, 

Jon Hall, 

michaelcj

----------


## Steve-o

> ...Gotta look fast or stop it to see the little mandolin playing girl 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz63M3v11nE
> 
> Must be the "Riley" in me... I love to hear Gaelic.


Rodney - Great vid!  That was very entertaining.  So nice to see school kids sing and participate in the music.

----------


## Ed Goist

The grossly underrated Sharon Gilchrist with Bryn Davies on double bass.

----------

Brandon Sumner, 

doc holiday, 

GKWilson, 

hank, 

usqebach

----------


## lorrainehornig

You're so freakin funny! I'm talking about the Tiny Tim photo...it made my day!

----------

jim simpson

----------


## woodwizard

Miss Monroe 1953

----------

brunello97, 

hank, 

Mandobart, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## Bill Snyder

Already posted in full color back in 2006.

See HERE.

----------


## woodwizard

> Already posted in full color back in 2006.
> 
> See HERE.


If you look closely mine's a different photo Bill  :Smile:  She is putting a little more touch on it  :Smile:

----------

hank

----------


## brunello97

Nice photo of MM, with whatever it is she has in her hands. Long before my time, but wow, she was really stunning.

Mick

----------


## woodwizard

> Nice photo of MM, with whatever it is she has in her hands. Long before my time, but wow, she was really stunning.
> 
> Mick


I was (1) year old when that picture was taken and it was the 1st year for the Corvette but I remember growing up in the 50's that everyone was talking about what a babe she was.

----------


## Django Fret

Here is an updated pic of Kacey Musgraves that was in today's Wall Street Journal

----------

Brandon Sumner

----------


## Jim Garber

In the August issue of *She Shreds*, a relatively new magazine dedicated to women guitarists, there is an article about all-woman mandolins ensembles of the early 20th century. The author contacted me to get permission to use one of my antique photos in it.

----------

Ed Goist, 

JEStanek, 

MaggieMae

----------


## Pete Jenner

A Theorbo but I don't know what the instrument is called.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> A Theorbo but I don't know what the instrument is called.


 :Laughing:  blackheathen humor strikes again...
Less of a monster than it looks, the theorbo is a gentle giant, tonewise, and well suited for any decent player.

----------


## Jim Garber

> A Theorbo but I don't know what the instrument is called.


Huh? The instrument is called a theorbo (early harp-lute).

----------


## Jim Garber

Ah, I now know what the next instrument Peter will be building...

----------


## Pete Jenner

> Ah, I now know what the next instrument Peter will be building...


I need to put an extension on the garage first Jim.

----------


## taterpicker

My daughter Eva jammin' in her jammies.

----------

Bluman, 

GKWilson, 

jim simpson, 

MaggieMae, 

Mandobart, 

Steve-o

----------


## Patrick Hull

"Slim Pickins" a group of high school students from Tennessee High, Bristol, Tennessee. 
Annie Osborne on mandolin.

----------


## JeffD

> Nice photo of MM, with whatever it is she has in her hands. Long before my time, but wow, she was really stunning.


Yea, she kind of defined stunning.

----------


## Django Fret

Sarah Packiam wasn't mentioned yet in this thread.

----------


## JeffD

> Miss Monroe 1953


Marilyn, the other Monroe.

----------

hank

----------


## tkdboyd

Can they be included if the women with a mandolin has a capo? 
:-)

----------

Marc Berman

----------


## Django Fret

> Can they be included if the women with a mandolin has a capo? 
> :-)


Several capo using women have already paved the way in this thread including Sierra Hull (post #2209), Parker Posey (#2038), and Catherine Zavala (#1179) so, I think it is OK.

----------


## mrmando

> Can they be included if the women with a mandolin has a capo? 
> :-)


We prefer it that way. Photos of headless women would be disturbing, whether or not they had mandolins.

----------


## mrmando

> A Theorbo but I don't know what the instrument is called.


I'd hate to share a music stand with her.

----------


## tkdboyd

> Several capo using women have already paved the way in this thread including Sierra Hull (post #2209), Parker Posey (#2038), and Catherine Zavala (#1179) so, I think it is OK.


Wow, I thought about going back and looking for other Capo'd mandolins, but thought my smiley face would suffice...Maybe I should have looked closer to her right hand to see if she was using a BlueChip pick. 
 :Wink:

----------


## mandroid

> I'd hate to share a music stand with her.


 definitely not to her Left ..

----------


## Mike Bunting

What a voice!

----------


## Mike Bunting

What a voice!

----------

biologyprof

----------


## Wesley

Here's Christina Applegate playing a Collings on the Tonight show. It's hard to believe that her song was actually cut from Anchorman 2.......

http://www.hulu.com/watch/574320?pla...sset_scope=all

----------

Ken Olmstead, 

MaggieMae, 

Mandobart

----------


## mrmando

Marcela Martinez from Brazil. Here's someone who knows how to accessorize ...

----------


## Charles E.

The Toy Hearts....

----------

jasona

----------


## oldwave maker

Ana Egge playing her fresh old wave just after delivery, if I'd known she was going to test drive it on stage, I'da brought a strap. You'd think something called a zoom q2hd would zoom clearer than that.......

----------

alfie, 

Brandon Sumner, 

Don, 

GKWilson, 

jasona, 

JEStanek, 

Ken, 

Kowboy

----------


## Randolph

Gotta love the warm voice, and the big grins at every sweet note she hits on the mandolin.  As an Old Wave fan I truly enjoyed this...mighty fine. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Denny Gies

I see Sarah Jaroz will be on Austin City Limits tonight.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

The ever-talented Brittany Haas with a Weber Aspen:



Larry

----------

JEStanek

----------


## journeybear

Joni Miitchell at Mandolin Brothers in 1976, with the 1915 K-4 mandocello she had just bought, photos by Stan Jay, store owner. According to him, she began writing "Song For Sharon" on the Staten Island ferry back to Manhattan. In case you don't remember, that song, Side 2 Track 1 of of the "Hejira" album, begins with the line, "I went to Staten Island, Sharon, to buy myself a mandolin." Well, she did, and this is it.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Charles E., 

DougC, 

hank, 

Jeff Budz, 

John Soper

----------


## boulderfolkie

Part of a rare photo I recently purchased ...... We may not be eating for a while ... But, with the exception of two banjos, all the instruments were early Gibson so hey, I hear Americans eat too much anyway.

----------


## jim simpson

Here's a woman ready to teach you 75 sizzling mandolin licks.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Part of a rare photo I recently purchased ...... We may not be eating for a while ... But, with the exception of two banjos, all the instruments were early Gibson so hey, I hear Americans eat too much anyway.


Ah, you are the lucky winner of that photo... congratulations...

----------


## journeybear

Color-corrected by the head honcho himself. Thanks, Scott!

----------


## John Soper

Journeybear:  I think Scott also refinished that mandocello- it just doesn't seem to have that Gibson whoosh that I'd expect.  Shows what happens when you mess with the finish on a vintage instrument.   :Smile:

----------


## lukmanohnz

I'm a big Sheryl Crow fan.  This was cool to see:

----------

GKWilson

----------


## jim simpson

Haven't posted anything here for a while. Here's Marla Fibish from current Bluegrass Unlimited Notes and Queries:

----------

GKWilson

----------


## GKWilson

Here's a reflective tune for a Thanksgiving Day.
Hope everyone had a wonderful day with family and friends.
Gary

----------

Don, 

jim simpson, 

Rob Zamites

----------


## jim simpson

Gary, that was very nice! I love the setting.

----------


## journeybear

Wow, this thread has slowed down. Nearly a whole year on just one page?  :Disbelief:  Am I going to have to get busy with this again?

One good thing from the late and not lamented TBP thread was finding this nicely posed photo of  The Band Perry with Kimberly holding a mandolin, probably her brother Neil's. I've no idea whether she plays.



I saw Big & Rich on GMA a little while ago, and noticed a beautiful auburn-haired lass playing mandolin. At first I thought it was Carmella Ramsey, currently playing in the band on  the Meredith Viera Show, taped a short walk away, but no, it was Megan Mullins, out of Nashville, who seems to be in demand for recording and touring, with the likes of Alabama and Shakira. The notion of someone playing mandolin in Shakira's band is thrilling, for the instrument to be seen and heard by such a vast amount of people - the potential for crossover and popularity is mind-boggling. And she's no slouch, either, from what I've heard. The middle photo is of her own band, with her brother and husband (sorry, guys), The Tennessee Hot Damns.

  

No MC, but this kiddie clip is a lot of fun. Just try not to crack up at the blooper part, about 3:30.

----------


## Charles E.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Issu...item259b009baa

Let's hear it for Beryl Thornycroft.

Can some one help me on how to post just the image?

----------


## GKWilson



----------


## Charles E.

Thanks!  How do I do it?

----------


## GKWilson

I PM'd you Charles. Hope it helps.
Gary

----------


## Chuck Hooper

yum-pin yim-in-eee,by gollee...hoosker-do!

----------


## Charles E.

> yum-pin yim-in-eee,by gollee...hoosker-do!



Can you elaborate on the meaning of this post?   :Confused:

----------


## Doug Heinold

Basia Bulat... not exactly a mandolin, but of the same lineage and beautiful song.

----------

billkilpatrick

----------


## Pete Jenner

> yum-pin yim-in-eee,by gollee...hoosker-do!


You obviously weren't an English teacher.  :Wink:

----------


## billhay4

Sure he was...in Finland.
Bill

----------

Randolph

----------


## jim simpson

Happy anniversary to this thread started 9 years ago.

----------

journeybear, 

Rob Zamites

----------


## Richard J

Reina del Cid

----------


## Rob Zamites

SHEL:

----------


## chasray

The future is bright with young mandolin players like Bella Betts!

----------

Sevelos

----------


## mee

nice pics

----------


## GKWilson

Caught Blueberry Hill this weekend at Wintergrass.
And even though she's still a teenager her voice has matured
into something very special.
It won't be long till it's 'Aide Miller with Blueberry Hill'.

----------


## Double R

Nancy Wilson 8 days ago during Heart concert in Cherokee N.C.

----------


## JeffD

Alvina Voznesenkaya. Oh my.

----------

John Uhrig, 

lflngpicker, 

Patrick Melly, 

PH-Mando

----------


## lflngpicker

Thanks JeffD! Great vid.  Wow.

----------


## GKWilson

I can't remember ever seeing Nina Gerber here.
She's known more for her guitar work.
One of the great flat picking woman of our time.
Here's an old video [1980] of her and Kate Wolf.
Wait for it.Wait for it.

----------

dburtnett, 

lflngpicker

----------


## billkilpatrick

don't know where else to put these - Elizabeth Adela Stanhope Forbes (Canadian painter) 1859  1912:

----------

brunello97, 

GKWilson, 

JEStanek

----------


## JeffD

Katsia Prakopchyk

----------

brunello97, 

Charles E., 

DougC, 

GKWilson, 

tkdboyd

----------


## jim simpson

Honey Davis of Honey & Sonny Davis (The Davis Twins) of West Virginia

----------

GKWilson

----------


## GKWilson

The twins were on the NBC WCHS-TV show 'The Buddy Starcher Show' in Charleston
starting in the early 60's. When Starcher left it became 'The Sleepy Jeffers Show'
[Honey's husband] and ran till '73 when they were replaced by the Today Show.

----------

jim simpson

----------


## journeybear

> I can't remember ever seeing Nina Gerber here.


I first heard the old saw about mandolin tuning from her, and it has stuck with me ever since: "Mandolinists spend half their time on stage tuning, the other half playing, thinking they're out of tune." I prefer this to the more simply stated version, as it captures the nearly paranoid doubt associated with playing the often vexing instrument.

I had a deuce of a time a few years ago finding any photos of Nina playing mandolin. Still not finding any. Perhaps she hasn't played it out much since her days with Kate Wolf, and that was before the internet and cell phone cameras existed.

----------


## onassis

Just an across this on Facebook

----------


## journeybear

I was down by the seashore the other day and caught a glimpse of a mermaid stepping out of the water onto dry land - playing a mandolin!  :Disbelief:  Luckily I was able to snap a few photos before she skittered away.

----------


## Russ Donahue

> I was down by the seashore the other day and caught a glimpse of a mermaid stepping out of the water onto dry land - playing a mandolin!  Luckily I was able to snap a few photos before she skittered away.


Looks like she's playing your favorite mandolin j bear....

----------


## journeybear

There is indeed much to like about what is seen here.  :Smile:  By my reckoning.  :Wink:

----------


## alfie

> Ana Egge playing her fresh old wave just after delivery, if I'd known she was going to test drive it on stage, I'da brought a strap. You'd think something called a zoom q2hd would zoom clearer than that.......


What a fantastic sounding mandolin.

----------


## GRW3

Bonnie and the Clydes

Bonnie Sims playing mandolin. A fun mix of Bluegrass, Western Swings and torch songs. This was at a house concert in San Antonio. I was impressed with how they were able to mix acoustic and electric together effectively. Bonnie and Tim Sims singing a duet in the attached picture.

----------

brunello97, 

GKWilson

----------


## jim simpson

Anne Marie Jackson of Lonesome Meadow. They are out of Westerville, Ohio. Anne plays mandolin and fiddle, both quite well! Saw them last Sat. on a bill that we were on.

----------

Jackgaryk

----------


## Jackgaryk

wow....what a talented family.  it does my heart good to see these young folks (and their dad) picking bluegrass and old time music. i'm liking that Haynes mandolin Anne Marie is playing also.  gonna get me some Lonesome Meadow cd's.

----------


## Marc Berman

My daughter, Brianna, receiving her graduation present. A custom Phoenix Neoclassical.

----------

40bpm, 

Bertram Henze, 

DataNick, 

Endocrantz, 

Gelsenbury, 

GKWilson, 

hank, 

Jackgaryk, 

JEStanek, 

journeybear, 

LongBlackVeil, 

Steve-o, 

tkdboyd

----------


## Richard J

What a great present, way to go Dad.

----------

DataNick, 

Marc Berman

----------


## JEStanek

Congratulations to you both!

Jamie

----------

Marc Berman

----------


## hank

I think those two beauties were made for each other Marc.  What a wonderful gift in so many ways.

----------

Marc Berman

----------


## Gelsenbury

Well done, Brianna and dad!

----------

Marc Berman

----------


## Bill Snyder

This photo was just posted in another thread but I think it belongs with this thread as well.
Agatha Christie with her mandolin.

----------

hank, 

JEStanek, 

journeybear, 

Larry S Sherman, 

stringalong

----------


## journeybear

Another intriguing aspect of this woman of mystery.  :Cool:

----------


## brunello97

> This photo was just posted in another thread but I think it belongs with this thread as well.
> Agatha Christie with her mandolin.


DMIS, Bill.  Nice Italian job there.

Mick

----------


## journeybear

Maddie And Tae had a monster hit coming out of nowhere, "Girl In A Country Song," bolstered by a youtube video that's got over 25 million views. The first photo is a still from that. Maddie Marlow from Sugar Land TX plays mandolin and guitar, Tae Dye from Ada OK plays guitar. They may tend toward the pop side of country, but they've got some style, and they can actually sing. They tore it up on The Today Show this morning. The last two pics are from that. Couldn't really hear their instruments, as usual.

----------


## whitelines

> 


Incredible photo... I had never even heard of or seen a harp guitar until now. Youtubing now.

I also found this website (http://www.harpguitars.net/knutsen/payne.htm#hgs) with a buttload of information about the photo. Such an interesting slice of musical history!

----------


## MikeEdgerton

There are also harp mandolins.

----------


## Purdy Bear

I would add my picture but I would not only break the camera, my laptop but the whole internet as well.  RFLOL!

----------


## jim simpson

The subject of my very first post on this thread, Lorraine Duisit. Shown here with her band, Mandalele.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## stringalong

Thanks for this great idea for a post.  There's also a Barbara Bernstein somewhere.  I knew her in Oregon about 25 years ago.  Don't know anything about her now, or where she is, etc. She played with Bill Monroe once. She was a great bluegrass player.  There's "li'l me," Stringalong, too!

----------


## journeybear

> The subject of my very first post on this thread, Lorraine Duisit. Shown here with her band, Mandalele.


Just in case it isn't clear, she's the one with the manda-, not the -lele. Mandola, that is.  :Wink: 




> I would add my picture but I would not only break the camera, my laptop but the whole internet as well.  RFLOL!


Go ahead, give it a try. I've managed. Took a few tries, and lost some gear along the way, but I've managed.  :Wink:  Barring that, perhaps try a silhouette.  :Whistling:

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I don't know if this one is in the thread. These women were building instruments at Gibson during WWII. Note the one playing the mandolin.

----------


## Bill Burch

> Incredible photo... I had never even heard of or seen a harp guitar until now. Youtubing now.
> 
> I also found this website (http://www.harpguitars.net/knutsen/payne.htm#hgs) with a buttload of information about the photo. Such an interesting slice of musical history!


Can you imagine keeping such an ensemble in tune?  No Snarks or Petersons in 1902

Bill

----------


## stringalong

Wow!  What a great picture!  Isn't it amazing how women like these are left out of history?  Sad, but I'm learning a lot more nowadays about women's accomplishments.

----------


## stringalong

Bill, you gotta know about John Doan!  I used to live in Salem, Oregon, where he's been a music professor since 1977.  I've heard him play the harp guitar, and some of his other eclectic historic US American instruments.  "John Doan is an Emmy Nominee and pioneer of playing the guitar with twenty strings for which he recently was awarded the International Brand Laureate Award for 'World's Leading Harp Guitarist.'"  There's a great deal more at this link about him and his myriad of instruments, and who he's played with, commendations by Doc Watson, Chet Atkins and more... 
http://www.willamette.edu/cla/music/faculty/doan/

----------


## Jess L.

> ... John Doan... harp guitar...


I went to one of his concerts years ago, I thought it was pretty good.

----------


## journeybear

> These women were building instruments at Gibson during WWII. Note the one playing the mandolin.


Fascinating. Of course this would have been the case - as in most factories, women were hired to work while men were fighting or otherwise involved in the war effort - but somehow one is usually being shown heavy industry. Here we have, instead of Rosie the Riveter, Lizzie the Luthier.  :Mandosmiley: 

Good find! And Happy Veteran's Day!  :Cool:

----------


## stringalong

Bill, what an amazing picture!  When I was younger, I read ALL the Agatha Christie mysteries.  ALL.  I had no idea she was a mandolin player. Have you seen the fictional movie, "Agatha"?  Fascinating movie, imagining what she was doing during a period of time when she "disappeared" - even now, nobody knows where she went.  She doesn't play mandolin in the movie.

I dug around on the web about her mysterious disappearance and found this link.  The circumstances were reflected quite believably in the movie.

http://www.historyextra.com/feature/...gatha-christie

----------


## Charles E.

Just stumbled upon Jenni Lyn Gardner......




Good stuff!

----------


## mrmando

> This is probably my favorite photo of Nancy Wilson with a mandolin (thanks to emando.com).


Ooh... that photo needs to go away. The rights belong to a certain well-funded amalgamator of intellectual property rights that charges exorbitant sums for the use of photos. You'll notice I am no longer using it on Emando.com.

----------


## JeffD

> I dug around on the web about her mysterious disappearance and found this link.  The circumstances were reflected quite believably in the movie.


She went to a festival where she played mandolin and was later recognized by a banjo player. It is all making sense now.

----------


## mrmando

> Maddie And Tae ...


Interesting. In some of the photos her Epiphone MM50E has the stock NanoMag pickup and in others it's been removed.

She has a capo on fret 1 and the guitarist has a capo on fret 4 ... hm. 

Yeah, that's the kind of detail I look for in these photos.

- - - Updated - - -




> Just stumbled upon Jenni Lyn Gardner......


I hope you said "Excuse me."

----------


## chasray

> The subject of my very first post on this thread, Lorraine Duisit. Shown here with her band, Mandalele.


Looking at that first photo on page one and then this one, I wonder if she still has that mando on page 1. Nothing wrong with the A though...

----------


## chasray

referring to post #2665

----------


## jim simpson

Today marks the 10th anniversary of this thread. Hats off to all women mandolin players today and always. Pics include subject of 1st post:  Lorraine Duisit (formerly from Trapezoid), Lorraine with Manalele, Addie Levy, & Elison duo (thanks to  Scott Tichenor's post).

----------


## stringalong

I'm one!

----------

hank, 

jim simpson, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## DavidKOS

> Today marks the 10th anniversary of this thread. Hats off to all women mandolin players today and always. .


Then it's time to post another picture of Donna Stoneman! (hope it's not already on this thread but I'm not going to look at the whole thread to find out)

----------

jim simpson

----------


## Pete Jenner

Who knew?

----------

billkilpatrick, 

hank, 

Jess L., 

John MacPhee, 

tom.gibson

----------


## Jess L.

> Who knew?


I'm assuming that picture was digitally edited,  :Laughing:  aka popularly called "Photoshopped" regardless of whether or not an Adobe product was used to perform the editing.  :Wink:  The Queen, as shown in the picture, has very manly hands...  :Disbelief:  

So... anyway... bluejeans & t-shirt *and* a crown, cool mix!  :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------


## JEStanek

That's from a VERY old thread.  The hands belong to the Cafe's main hardware guy.

Jamie

----------

Jess L., 

jim simpson

----------


## Jess L.

> That's from a VERY old thread.  The hands belong to the Cafe's main hardware guy.


 :Smile:   :Cool:   :Laughing:  Ah, good to know, thanks for clearing that up!  :Smile:

----------


## Pete Jenner

> That's from a VERY old thread.  The hands belong to the Cafe's main hardware guy.
> 
> Jamie


Oh well that's interesting. A friend who has absolutely nothing to do with mandolins posted it on my facebook page for my birthday.
It's fascinating to see how things get around the interwebz.  :Smile:

----------


## Norbert Feinendegen

Well ... these are actually not mandolins but Waldzithers.

This is the Girls' group of the Waldzither Club of the Waldzither pioneer C. H. Boehm (in the middle) ca. 1900
The text on the banner reads: "Waldzither Verein von 1899"



And here are the ladies:

----------

Jess L., 

jim simpson

----------


## stringalong

I looked up google images of waldzither's.  The look like mandolins.  What's the difference between them and the mandolin?  I tried to find out but the only thing I could find was on quora, and I don't use quora.

----------


## Norbert Feinendegen

> I looked up google images of waldzither's.  They look like mandolins.  What's the difference between them and the mandolin?  I tried to find out but the only thing I could find was on quora, and I don't use quora.


Waldzithers usually have 9 strings (there are also a few with 14 strings), with the 4 double courses and a single bass string. And they are usually tuned in open C (C-GG-cc-ee-gg). With ca. 70 cm (27''-28"), they have roughly mandola size and a scale length of ca. 46 cm (18").

----------

Jess L.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> I looked up google images of waldzither's.  The look like mandolins.  What's the difference between them and the mandolin?  I tried to find out but the only thing I could find was on quora, and I don't use quora.


They're bigger than mandolins, and they have a single 9th bass string. They served as kind of a predecessor of the Octave Mandolin in the Irish Folk revival, and Andy Irvine played one (with the 9th string removed).

----------

Jess L.

----------


## stringalong

Thank you, Norbert and Bertram!  Well, I learn something new every day!  The waldzither must sound very cool with a 9th drone string.

----------


## Norbert Feinendegen

> Thank you, Norbert and Bertram!  Well, I learn something new every day!  The waldzither must sound very cool with a 9th drone string.


Yes - it does  :Mandosmiley:  http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...oem-Waldzither

----------


## stringalong

Beautiful instrument! Thanks for the link.

----------


## Charles E.

Nancy and Norman Blake.

----------

Dave Hanson, 

hank, 

JEStanek, 

nickster, 

Randi Gormley, 

Randolph, 

wildpikr

----------


## seg

Wow, thanks for posting this video again! I remember seeing this before and I forgot about it , but I really love this tune and I love her playing. I'm gonna try and learn this one!!!

----------


## Charles E.

> Wow, thanks for posting this video again! I remember seeing this before and I forgot about it , but I really love this tune and I love her playing. I'm gonna try and learn this one!!!


I had not realized it had been posted before...oop's.

For those who know Gibson mandolins, is that a Loar she is playing?

----------


## nickster

> I had not realized it had been posted before...oop's.
> 
> For those who know Gibson mandolins, is that a Loar she is playing?


I was wondering the same thing?

----------


## Charles E.

According to "The Mandolin of Norman Blake", published by Homespun tapes, Norman and Nancy owned a 1923 Lloyd Loar F-5. That in addition to other vintage mandolins.

----------


## JEStanek

That Nancy and Norman Blake tune is fantastic!

Jamie

----------

hank

----------


## tkdboyd

Was up in Chicago this weekend took my wife and daughter to The Signature Room at the 95th for brunch, they had this picture hanging

Tamara de Lempicka
Woman In Blue With Mandolin 
1929

----------


## Beanzy

Here's a shout for my friend Camilla of Johns & Nowark playing her Čapek mandolin



 :Cool:

----------

billhay4, 

Chuck Leyda, 

Dave Hanson, 

George R. Lane, 

hank, 

JEStanek, 

jmkatcher, 

Johnny60, 

michaelcj, 

nickster, 

Paul Kotapish, 

Randolph, 

tkdboyd, 

Trey Young, 

wildpikr, 

WoodyCTA102

----------


## tkdboyd

> Here's a shout for my friend Camilla of Johns & Nowark playing her Čapek mandolin


It is amazing how many of us can get caught up with pyrotechnics, burning up the fret board, when it all really comes down to making wonderfully beautiful music like this. 

Thanks for sharing!

----------

Beanzy, 

billhay4, 

hank, 

Johnny60, 

Simon DS

----------


## JeffD

> It is amazing how many of us can get caught up with pyrotechnics, burning up the fret board, when it all really comes down to making wonderfully beautiful music like this. !


Amen.

----------


## SOMorris

> It is amazing how many of us can get caught up with pyrotechnics, burning up the fret board, when it all really comes down to making wonderfully beautiful music like this. 
> 
> Thanks for sharing


!

I agree with you and Jeff.  Thanks for posting this.

----------


## Bill McCall

What's the name of the tune Nancy Blake played?

----------


## goose 2

Hangin Dog

----------


## Charles E.

From another thread, Ashley Broder ...Sam and Ash......

----------

Michael Wolf

----------


## varmonter

rhonda

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## varmonter

jenni lyn

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Cindy

Me before I figured out how to make a chop A without cranking my wrist. Having fun anyway. :Mandosmiley:

----------

Beanzy, 

DataNick, 

George R. Lane, 

JEStanek, 

jim simpson, 

Mark Gunter, 

MikeEdgerton

----------


## Charles E.

This photo from the 50's is on eBay.......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1950s-era-ph...sAAOSwnbZYHRG-

NFI

----------

brunello97

----------


## hank

Yes, Charley those young ladies have got it going on!  What a time capsule you share with us.  Yikes, a dola and cello with snake and paddlehead working the top end. I wonder what song they are playing.

----------


## stringalong

Charlie, thanks for sending the picture. Women's activities being rediscovered for history.....very wonderful and important.

Is that a man conductor in the background?  He seems to have a conductor's baton.

----------


## hank

I'M guessing siblings and instructor.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Charley's picture captured (in case the eBay ad goes by the wayside eventually):



They certainly do look like siblings, don't they?

----------

Charles E., 

jim simpson

----------


## Mark Gunter

Another photo of Eva Scow:



Not sure why "Annette Ash" is written there, as this is Eva.

----------

jim simpson

----------


## jmagill

Look close. It says "Photography by Annette Ash"

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Mark Gunter

Thanks for clarifying, jmagill. Annette Ash is one of those six-string slingers.

----------


## MiG-19

> Just stumbled upon Jenni Lyn Gardner......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff!


She's Great!  Nice solo.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Good one, Jenni Lyn Gardner:

----------


## Bassboomer

Rushden Mandolin Band from around 1910. Top pictures is leader Rose Holmes.

----------

Beanzy, 

Charles E., 

Jim Garber, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## Jim Garber

> Rushden Mandolin Band from around 1910. Top pictures is leader Rose Holmes.


Any idea where this group played?

----------


## Mark Gunter

Jim, http://www.londonmandolinensemble.or...-mandolin-band

----------

Beanzy, 

Charles E.

----------


## Mark Gunter

1892 photo of the Reale circolo mandolinistico Regina Margherita, founded in Florence in March 1883 under the patronage of Queen Margherita:



Clara Ross ca. 1898-90, London, famed for Miss Clara Ross Ladies Mandoline & Guitar Band:



The Polytechnic and Peoples Palace Mandoline and Guitar Band:

----------


## Jack Roberts

Kanae Akagi:

----------


## Jim Garber

All right, digging through a few more of my antique photos:

Charlene and Donald. I believe that she is playing a Bacon reverse scroll mandolin.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Bassboomer

> Rushden Mandolin Band from around 1910. Top pictures is leader Rose Holmes.


Here's a clipping from The Rushden Echo, 11th February 1916

Belgian House

A concert was given to the refugees on Tuesday by the Mandolin Band, assisted by Miss Pettit and Mr. Chas Bailey. Mr. J. S. Clipson presided. Programme: March, Camp Parade, Band; song, Songs of home, Miss F. Pettit; mandolin solo, Intermezzo, Miss E. Young; song, The Rosary, Mr. Bailey; selection, Medley March, Band, pianoforte solo, Miss M. Percival; mandola solo, Calma Della Sera, Miss E. Upton; song, Miss F. Pettit; quartet, Mrs. Knight, Misses R. Holmes, L. Neal and E. Upton; mandolin solo, Miss Ivy West; song, Roses, Mr. Bailey; mandolin duet, Darkey’s patrol, Misses Holmes and Neal; National Anthems of the Allies, Band. M. Vanbush, one of the refugees, expressed thanks to the chairman and artistes, and said that such concerts helped them to forget the deprivations they had suffered.

----------

Beanzy, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## Jack Roberts

Here is the program for Kanae Akagi's upcoming concert in Tokyo on January 28:

Grand Sonata for Mandolin: Johann Hummel
Jyongara: Yukio Kuwabara
Andante and Polonaise no. 1: Nicola Maria Calace
Concerto for Mandolin and Piano no. 2: Rafaele Calace

Almost worth the price of a ticket to Tokyo!

----------


## chasray

Ok, it's time to add Elisa Meyer to this thread (if she hasn't been already and I missed it.



and Tenor banjo

----------

Beanzy, 

Charles E., 

dhergert, 

John Kelly, 

Mandolin Cafe, 

Mandomusic, 

Mark Gunter, 

MikeEdgerton, 

Stevo75

----------


## Charles E.

Wow, that was off the hook! Thanks for sharing that.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Lida Bell Beagles at 93



http://www.timesfreepress.com/news/l...th-age/106019/

----------

Jess L., 

jim simpson

----------


## Mark Wilson

Agatha Christie playing mandolin at age 8.  1898

----------

billkilpatrick, 

brunello97

----------


## Bill Snyder

Same photo posted in post #2658. Several of the photos or players have been posted numerous times.

----------


## BJ O'Day

Does anyone know when and where "Choro Das 3" will be touring? I've checked their website and subscribed to there mailing list but have not come across any dates yet.

In that picture of Agatha Christie, she looks older than 8. Her hands look too big and not soft and pudgy like most 8 year olds. But then again, it is a small mandolin.
BJ

----------


## Gregory1967

_<removed by site owner. inappropriate comment that has no place on this forum>_

I think Ill name the second Photo Greg's alter ego   :Cool:  
 But these are of Didly Beau and one of her signed by a few Good fellows she hangs with from time to time 
Summer 2015 
and winter 2013

----------


## MikeZito

(I am guessing that I don't need to identify this lady . . .  )

----------


## Richard J

Here's another one:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuTv1WgvqMg

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> (I am guessing that I don't need to identify this lady . . .  )


I think you'll find that wasn't a mandolin. I love adding another Monroe picture to the Cafe  :Cool:

----------


## MikeZito

I guess my eyes were somehow averted, and I wasn't looking that closely at the instrument . . . .

----------


## chasray

I guess Molly can play any stringed instrument.

----------

BJ O'Day, 

Jess L., 

JEStanek, 

Mark Gunter, 

michaelcj, 

MikeZito, 

Paul Kotapish

----------


## MikeZito

Holy Cow!   I just stumbled across this Molly Tuttle video for the first time earlier today, and have been hooked on it ever since.  it is just too funny that it showed up here 8 hours later - especially since I was considering adding it myself!   Thank you!

----------

chasray

----------


## Mark Gunter

Molly Tuttle has got it in spades. Love that vid.

<announcer voice>
*And now, the winner is . . .


*WOW. Jenni Lyn's new album cover! Really, really nice ... photography.

----------


## chasray

Bella Betts (image reversed)

----------

BJ O'Day, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

The new Jenni Lyn video just out. She's the subject of an interview we're working on but it'll be several weeks. It's not the one coming this Sunday we referred to in another post.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## seg

' just like a woman'

----------

Oliver A.

----------


## chasray

Ekaterina Skliar

----------

Charles E., 

dhergert, 

jim simpson, 

John Soper, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## Oliver A.

How about this 'ole girl.

----------

hank

----------


## MikeZito

Hummmmmm . . .  the 'Ole Girl is French - you would think she would be holding an accordion . . . .

----------

Oliver A.

----------


## Oliver A.

Give me your tired acordians, bagpipes and tambourines and I'll learn ya' some real music, played from the heart and sung through the nose.

----------


## MikeZito

Kacey Musgraves

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Mark Gunter

Bonnie Raitt, Maria Muldaur, Linda Ronstadt 1974.



Ok, I confess, this is a fake, but the picture was so cool I had to add a mandolin to post it here  :Redface:

----------

ccravens

----------


## maudlin mandolin

Here are the Mandolin Sisters.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Beanzy

Leanne Thorose of Midnight Skyracer has a belter of a voice for Bluegrass & country singing too.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Charles E.

Eleven year old Libby Hall from Ohio........




I will be looking for her in the future. Great to see some of these young players these days.

----------

chasray, 

Mark Gunter, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Mark Gunter

Unknown mandolinist:

----------


## Billgrass

Found this painting in a friend's house:

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Steve Sorensen

The best third trimester prenatal care!

----------

ccravens, 

hank, 

Mark Gunter, 

smokinop

----------


## CES

Great pic, Steve! Congrats to her and her hubby!!

----------


## Bill Kammerzell

> Leanne Thorose of Midnight Skyracer has a belter of a voice for Bluegrass & country singing too.


I think her daddy Cedric Thorose made her mandolin. 

http://bluegrassmusic.com/content/20...mountain-girl/

Appears to be a Thorose Mandolin in that cover photo. He's mentioned in this Cafe post as a UK builder.

https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/a...p/t-41020.html

----------


## MikeZito

> Leanne Thorose of Midnight Skyracer has a belter of a voice for Bluegrass & country singing too.


As a bass player who cant sing, dance, tell jokes, juggle, do impressions or even speak coherently - I can identify with the bass player who is hidden in the background.   I have played more than a few gigs where people didn't even notice me on the stage!

----------

Bill Kammerzell

----------


## ccravens

> The best third trimester prenatal care!


Boy will that kid be messed up.

Prenatal MAS and all...

----------


## Steve Sorensen

He'll know where to look when he's ready.  Kelsi posted this pic to FB today --



Steve

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> As a bass player who cant sing, dance, tell jokes, juggle, do impressions or even speak coherently - I can identify with the bass player who is hidden in the background.   I have played more than a few gigs where people didn't even notice me on the stage!


There's a venue in Monmouth County, New Jersey where it's a small stage and the curtains behind are all black. A bass player I used to play with showed up in all black, hat, jeans, shirt. It was a little unsettling looking at the pictures afterwards. There were these hands and a face with a bass. That's all you could see.

----------

Bill Kammerzell, 

JEStanek

----------


## MikeZito

TRUE STORY:   I was playing in a three piece band at a small restaurant.  The 'stage' barley fit the three of us. The two singer/guitarists were up front, and I sat on a stool between them, just about 2 feet behind.  A guy was sitting at a table no more than 5 feet in front of us,_ carefully watching and listing to everything that we did_.  When we took a break he sat at the bar and talked to the two other members of the group - asking them about the group history, recordings, future gigs, etc.  When he was done speaking to the other two, he turned to me and asked 'Do you work here?'   *He had been no more 7 or 8 feet in front of me for 20 minutes, and never saw me!*  The other guys in the band laughed their butts off!

I have at least a dozen other similar stories . . . .

----------


## MikeZito

Just stumbled upon this page:  (Lots of classic pictures)

https://www.pinterest.se/pin/529524868676943043/

----------


## mandobassman

> TRUE STORY:   I was playing in a three piece band at a small restaurant.  The 'stage' barley fit the three of us. The two singer/guitarists were up front, and I sat on a stool between them, just about 2 feet behind.  A guy was sitting at a table no more than 5 feet in front of us,_ carefully watching and listing to everything that we did_.  When we took a break he sat at the bar and talked to the two other members of the group - asking them about the group history, recordings, future gigs, etc.  When he was done speaking to the other two, he turned to me and asked 'Do you work here?'   *He had been no more 7 or 8 feet in front of me for 20 minutes, and never saw me!*  The other guys in the band laughed their butts off!
> 
> I have at least a dozen other similar stories . . . .


I imagine that's true more often than not. I'm actually fortunate that the bands that I have played bass in I am actually in front of everybody. Since I do much of the lead singing and have to leave room for other vocalists, I stand to the right of the main vocal mic and basically sing to the left of the bass neck which puts the bass out in front of everything.  It's kind of hard to not see me.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

OK, boys, we need to get this conversation back on topic --




Steve

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Cochiti Don

Where's Eva Holbrook?

----------


## Mark Gunter

Eva Holbrook is in Fort Collins, Colorado  :Grin: 

Seriously though, this thread is 111 pages long, with 2771 posts. Go back and find all the mentions of Eva if you're interested.

----------

Cochiti Don

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I love this picture of Kelsi -- mandolin going horizontal . . . not to look at the fingerboard, but because it is sitting up on that 7-1/2 month baby-bump!



Steve

----------


## chasray

A good sibling duo

----------

Austin Bob, 

Bob Clark, 

goose 2, 

hank, 

Jim Garber, 

Mark Gunter, 

MikeEdgerton

----------


## PiginaPen

Carina Baker is on her way to the top.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## JeffD

> A good sibling duo


That was beautiful. A welcome change from a gazillion gnat like notes a second.

----------

chasray

----------


## hank

I felt transported in time.  Clap! clap! encore! I love it when intensity is through single sustaining notes and slides.  They sing their notes around each other before joining as one almost like a dance.  Thank you for sharing.

Jeff I got to agree.  There are too many that play the mandolin like a typewriter.

----------

Bob Clark, 

chasray

----------


## Jess L.

Sierra Hull and mystery bass player, "People Get Ready":



_(or direct link)_

Yeah I know, it's also in the bluegrass and gospel forum,  I'm so blown away by this awesome performance that I wanted to post it here too... hope that's ok.  :Smile:

----------

Alan Lackey, 

CES

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

> Sierra Hull and mystery bass player


Poor Ethan Jodziewicz. Maybe if he were a woman with a mandolin and not a dude with a bass, people might know his name! :Crying:

----------

hank

----------


## Jess L.

> Poor Ethan Jodziewicz. Maybe if he were a woman with a mandolin and not a dude with a bass, people might know his name!


Possibly. But since this is a mandolin forum, we're more likely to know about mandolin players. If that video was on a bass forum instead, they might recognize the bass player but not have a clue who the mandolinist is.  :Smile:

----------


## Mark Gunter

The Coon Creek Girls. 3rd from left (with mandolin) is Esther Violet Koehler. Photo from the 1930's

----------

brunello97

----------


## Mark Gunter

Kelsi Harrigill (Flatt Lonesome band, Nashville)

----------

Joey Anchors, 

Steve Sorensen

----------


## seankeegan

Ali Stephens and Caterina Lichtenberg

----------

Dave Hanson, 

Jill McAuley, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## chasray

Keep up those chops!

----------

brunello97, 

Jon Hall, 

Mark Gunter, 

MikeZito, 

Pete Summers, 

Randi Gormley, 

Randolph

----------


## Rob Norton

> Poor Ethan Jodziewicz. Maybe if he were a woman with a mandolin and not a dude with a bass, people might know his name!


It's the fate of bass players (I'm a sometime bass player myself).

Question:  How many bass players does it take to change a light bulb?
Answer:    Nobody knows. Nobody ever paid attention.

----------


## chasray

Ok, it's a domra being played. I should have known better.

Mama don't allow no domra playin' around here

----------


## mrmando

Domra players inhabit a parallel universe. Here's Vera Makhan.

----------

chasray, 

Pete Summers, 

Randolph

----------


## Fire

jasmine cain

----------


## Mark Gunter



----------


## chasray

The lady touching the banjo looks happier than the lady holding the mandolin. This must be a fake photo  :Smile: 
I guess it was a Gibson PR photo.

maybe she's not touching the banjo

----------


## Seamus B

Kate Williams (& Dave Thorpe) both playing beautiful Phil Davidson mandolins that I covet:

----------

billhay4, 

BJ O'Day, 

brunello97, 

chasray, 

Gelsenbury, 

JEStanek, 

John Kelly, 

Joysome, 

Mark Gunter, 

Paul Kotapish, 

sportsnapper, 

tkdboyd, 

Trey Young

----------


## Mark Gunter

How about Leanne Thorose with the UK group _Midnight Skyracer ..._



Thanks to Beanzy for sharing this video in another thread

----------

Charles E., 

Denman John, 

John Kelly, 

Joysome, 

Paul Kotapish

----------


## Gelsenbury

They sound great! Very American for a UK group, though.

----------


## MikeZito

I'm a sucker for black mandolins - and Thorose seems to have her name on the headstock . . . . anyone know the story?

----------


## journeybear

While talking with a friend, somehow Milla came up. Did the old google search so I could send a pic, and a different shot from that old photo shoot showed up. It's from her website, so now I know it goes back to 1994 - 24 years ago!  :Disbelief:  Just think - if she had put some time in practicing, where would she be by now?  :Whistling:

----------


## Jess L.

> 


Hmm. Is that allowed here? Well I suppose it's no worse than the infamous MandolinCafe hammock-guy thread a year or so ago, a guy wearing a mandolin instead of clothing. Too bad no one preserved that classified ad's pic for posterity, it was rather amusing.  :Laughing:

----------


## journeybear

The original pics from this shoot featured the actual top, which is not opaque. This and the other two previously posted were chosen so as not to display anything untoward.  :Cool:  I added this because it was another frame from the session which had not appeared here before.

----------


## Charles E.

JB, good to hear from you. I think that image is in the very beginning of this thread, and yes it shows a bit more of her.

Hope you are well, I am in St. Augustine Beach these days, stop by if you are traveling north.   :Smile:

----------


## Bill Kammerzell

> I'm a sucker for black mandolins - and Thorose seems to have her name on the headstock . . . . anyone know the story?


Pretty sure I recall that her daddy built or builds mandolins. Here from her Artist Bio. Her dad is from Maryland originally. He did build Dobro's.
Leanne was born in London to a musical family with both Irish and American roots. Her mother, Mary, comes from County Donegal and is a fine singer in the Country tradition. Her father, Ced Thorose, originates from Maryland, USA, but has lived in the UK most of his life where he has established a unique reputation as the leading maker and player of resophonic bluegrass guitars.

Leanne began teaching herself bluegrass fiddle at the age of 14 after seeing a recording of an Alison Krauss concert, but as family holidays were spent in County Donegal, she attended many sessions there and soon began to absorb the style of traditional Irish music. 

When she was sixteen her father made her an "F" style mandolin and, inspired by the likes of Bill Monroe, Chris Thile and Sam Bush, again she taught herself to play in the bluegrass style.

----------

MikeZito

----------


## Mark Gunter

I really like those gals





Direct links:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RH36tOLtps
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udCv0OIEZXU

----------


## mrmando

> The lady touching the banjo looks happier than the lady holding the mandolin. This must be a fake photo


The woman with the banjo also has a mandocello! Meanwhile the harp guitar looks like it's about to fall on the mandolinist.

----------


## mrmando

> How about Leanne Thorose with the UK group _Midnight Skyracer ..._


I like her voice as well as her mandolin playing! Give me a gutsy vocal with some rough edges on it, rather than the breathy ethereal stuff.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Kelsi Harrigill showing how modern working Mommas get the job done.  So proud to have been a presence in "FlatLittle" Carter Harrigill's life since the very beginning!

 

Steve

----------

chasray, 

Gelsenbury

----------


## Gelsenbury

Too cute! What a good kid.

----------


## MikeZito

Alessia Moio



Okay, so this isn't exactly what you would call 'Burning Up The Strings' . . .  but (at least for me) it does have its other qualities:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwqPmHi9A8g

----------

Bill Kammerzell

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Okay, so this isn't exactly what you would call 'Burning Up The Strings' . . .  but (at least for me) it does have its other qualities


Thank you, now there is Joe Dolce in my head, again  :Crying:

----------


## Charles E.

I tried to post a new video of Olga Egrova but the link appeared to be corrupt.

----------


## journeybear

> Thank you, now there is Joe Dolce in my head, again


What's-a matter wit' you? Hey! Gotta problem with Joe Dolce? Hey!

Lest anyone may have forgotten the genius of Signore Dolce:



Wonder what's with the intermittent color in this video?  :Confused:

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## journeybear

I was looking for something else entirely - a statue of a lute player - and this popped up, from a Venetian masquerade party. Obviously, the style of mandolin is not quite accurate, but what the hey ...

----------


## MikeZito

> What's-a matter wit' you? Hey! Gotta problem with Joe Dolce? Hey!
> 
> Lest anyone may have forgotten the genius of Signore Dolce:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what's with the intermittent color in this video?


This appears to be a video that was probably made from some 3rd rate local television show - kind of like the Italian equivalent to a local cable access show . . . but, I still enjoy watching . . . .

----------


## Charles E.

Did you notice the two pronged extension on the mandolin she is playing? Never seen that.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Two pronged FB ext is a new one on me, but I'm no expert, maybe they made bunches of 'em -- anyway, she's fabulous. She can sing and play for me all day long, that was great.
-------------
Unfortunately, most of her YT stuff has no mandolin.

----------


## CES

> Kelsi Harrigill showing how modern working Mommas get the job done.  So proud to have been a presence in "FlatLittle" Carter Harrigill's life since the very beginning!
> 
>  
> 
> Steve


Steve, 

As a dad on the other end of that spectrum (have a senior in college and my youngest graduated HS this year), that brings a little tear to my eye...

Sadly, they’re not coming anywhere near us for several months. Truly hope she’s able to maintain a great work/family balance, selfishly, because I hope to be able to enjoy their music for years to come!

----------


## Jim Garber

> Did you notice the two pronged extension on the mandolin she is playing? Never seen that.


That is a modern Calace Classico A. Here are a couple of photos from their catalog.

----------


## Charles E.

Jim, you are the man. Hope you are doing well.

----------


## Charles E.

Todays Mandolin Monday's feature, Charlotte Carrivick playing Georgia on My Mind...


JinpH_NmhWc

----------


## Charles E.

Lets try that again.......

----------

Astro, 

brose, 

chasray, 

Cheryl Watson, 

F-2 Dave, 

Gelsenbury, 

John Soper, 

Mark Gunter, 

Paul Kotapish, 

soliver

----------


## MikeZito

It took me several tries to get the video to play, but finally got it . . .  nice!

----------


## Gelsenbury

Solo mandolin just doesn't get any better than that.  :Smile:

----------


## John Kelly

Beautiful playing - so melodic and the chordal work is first-rate.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Sierra (again) ... Cool video "tour" of Sierra Hull playing with numerous others in various styles at Delfest 2016.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1gau0ZXJ0Q

----------

brose, 

SOMorris

----------


## Bogle

She's omnipresent! Besides that, she's everywhere! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Very nice rendition of "Georgia On My Mind."

----------

Bogle

----------


## jim simpson

Here's a photo of my friend, Bev West of Wheeling, WV. She and her husband, Kim have a a bluegrass band called Out Of The Blue.

----------

chasray, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## chasray

This would be a good day to honor Caterina Lichtenberg with new music coming out.

----------

Mark Gunter, 

Paul Kotapish, 

Randi Gormley, 

tmsweeney, 

wildpikr

----------


## Paul Kotapish

[QUOTE=chasray;1671136]This would be a good day to honor Caterina Lichtenberg with new music coming out.

Nice version of "Elzic's Farewell" there.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Unknown identical triplets with mandolinetto

----------

Charles E., 

jim simpson

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Kind of cool being up on the big screen with Kelsi --



Steve

----------

hank, 

jim simpson, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## jim simpson

Haven't posted anything in a while. Here's Lauren Price Napier (from the Price Sisters).

----------

hank

----------


## wlosinger

Elisa Meyer Ferreira

----------

hank, 

Jim Garber

----------


## chuck3

> Haven't posted anything in a while. Here's Lauren Price Napier (from the Price Sisters).


Can't seem to link the image itself here, but if you scroll down in this article to the album cover of the Price Sisters, with Lauren and her twin sister holding their instruments ... well, there's just a lot to like about that picture.

https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/c...s-to-Tradition

----------


## Jacob

Sisters Amelia “Amy” (1835-1929) and Louisa “Lou” (1826-1902) Van Vleck were music teachers at Salem Academy and College in Winston-Salem, NC.  Amy taught for 50 years (1859-1909) and Lou taught for 51 years (1851-1902).

----------

DavidKOS, 

Jess L.

----------


## Simon DS

> Can't seem to link the image itself here, but if you scroll down in this article to the album cover of the Price Sisters, with Lauren and her twin sister holding their instruments ... well, there's just a lot to like about that picture.
> 
> https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/c...s-to-Tradition

----------


## Simon DS

Probably already posted, but it got me to thinking about what the mandolin symbolized in those days.
Five string?

----------


## Simon DS



----------


## Gunnar

How has this thread gone 114 pages without a single picture of AJ Lee? C'mon there's gotta be at least one AJ fan here?

----------

William Smith

----------


## William Smith

AJ fan here my friend! Love her stuff with the Tuttle gal "Molly" Like that tune, Oh mandolin! Very haunting in a pleasing way.

----------


## Gunnar

Yeah, oh mandolin was great, one of my favorites is AJ, Molly, and Angelica Grim-Doerfel singing wait a minute

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> How has this thread gone 114 pages without a single picture of AJ Lee? C'mon there's gotta be at least one AJ fan here?


OK, probably because she wasn't born when this thread was started but three, count em, three of you have posted about her without posting an image. A simple Google search turns up a whole lot of pictures. Rather than complain that she isn't here perhaps simply post a picture. That is what this thread is for. Don't wait for someone else to do it. Carry on.

----------


## Gunnar

Nay, alas I know not with what method a photograph may be added. But she's twenty one now, so she was probably already playing when the thread started. I'll try to add a video

----------


## Gunnar

Ok, I'll add a link to a video, if someone with the know how can imbed it that'd be great
https://youtu.be/Y2pAlpcFtTc

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Ok, I'll add a link to a video, if someone with the know how can imbed it that'd be great
> https://youtu.be/Y2pAlpcFtTc


She was seven. Cool, that changes everything. 

*How to post an image file on the Cafe*

Or

Save Image to your local device.

Open the Message or Reply box on the Cafe

Look for the Go Advanced Button

Click on it

Go to the Manage Attachments button

Select and Upload an image file from your local device

Submit button

----------

John Bertotti

----------


## Gunnar

Ok, let's see if this works

----------

MikeEdgerton

----------


## Gunnar

Hey, it works! Thanks for the education Mike!

----------

MikeEdgerton

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Perfect. Now we're ready for the next fourteen years of this thread.  :Smile:

----------


## piano

> Really - my last try, in case you caught my other 2 upside down bloopers. They're all great pics. Judith


I love seeing historical documents about women of color playing music - it's super cool!

----------

JEStanek

----------


## Gunnar



----------

MikeZito

----------


## Don Grieser

Nancy Wilson rocking a mandolin on a cover of a Yes song. Got to see them recently and they played this song.

----------


## seg



----------

Jonathan Reinhardt

----------


## journeybear

While watching the wonderful Ken Burns-directed doxumentary "Country Music," I saw a photo of June Carter posing with her sisters Ellen and Anita, in which she was holding a mandolin.  :Disbelief:  I'd never heard a word about her playing a mandolin. I did a little poking around on the interweb and found the photo. Perhaps someone with better research skills than mine can find out if she played mandolin, maybe even recorded playing it.  :Mandosmiley: 



Here's the whole gang.



L. to R.: Maybelle Carter's brother, Hugh Jack "Doc" Addington (fiddle/guitar), A.P. Carter's sister, Sylvia Carter (autoharp), "Mother" Maybelle Addington Carter (guitar), Maybelle's 2nd cousin, Carl P. McConnell (banjo), Anita Carter, June Carter (mandolin), Helen Carter (guitar). WRNL RADIO. 1940's

----------


## chasray

Anna Bagger

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Cindy Geija from the Cindy G Bluegrass Band. I knew her when  :Cool:

----------

jim simpson

----------


## Emily Weerheim



----------

Gunnar, 

Simon DS

----------


## mandolin breeze

Sorry, don't have time to scroll through 72 pages. I'm quite sure I'd find Eva Holbrook already listed. But this lovely woman is an incredibly talented player - and her rendition of Tuscany is just heavenly, could listen to her play all day and night.

----------

DougC, 

Gunnar, 

John Kelly, 

mugbucket, 

Paul Kotapish, 

pops1, 

Ranald, 

Simon DS

----------


## Bluegrass Boy

Montserrat Monastery

----------

Mark Gunter, 

Simon DS

----------


## Simon DS

This woman probably plays the mandolin like this too.

----------


## pops1

> Sorry, don't have time to scroll through 72 pages. I'm quite sure I'd find Eva Holbrook already listed. But this lovely woman is an incredibly talented player - and her rendition of Tuscany is just heavenly, could listen to her play all day and night.


I have been a fan of Eva and this video for years. Even played it for my daughter who is a classical flute player. Love this.

----------


## goose 2

the Wilders are one my favorite bands ever. Betse is a Winfield legend!

----------

Simon DS

----------


## Simon DS

> Montserrat Monastery


I like those colours!

----------


## Dusepo

> I like those colours!


That's probably a gittern. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gittern

----------

Simon DS

----------


## Simon DS

Not mandolins, but they are women.
from https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gittern

----------


## Gunnar

I think the mandolinist is Leanne Thorose, and Charlotte Carrivick is on guitar, she's been on this thread before too

----------

Jim Garber

----------


## Gunnar

And here's Cara Oliphant on mandolin, also a great band in general

----------


## Cotatigirl

 Girls with Mandolins....  oh wait a minute, that was guitars wasnt it?? :Laughing:

----------


## Jim Garber

> I think the mandolinist is Leanne Thorose, and Charlotte Carrivick is on guitar, she's been on this thread before too


Did she make that mandolin? I think the headstock says Thorose.

----------


## B381



----------


## Gelsenbury

> Did she make that mandolin? I think the headstock says Thorose.


That's a good find! Her father, Ced Thorose, seems to be a luthier. You can find him on LinkedIn. A very musical family, it seems! Here's a video of them playing at home:

----------


## MikeZito

Forgive my ignorance, but who is the woman in post #2865?

----------


## Johnny60

Mike - it’s a young Sierra Hull.

----------


## B381

> Mike - it’s a young Sierra Hull.


Nah...this is a young Sierra Hull

----------


## MikeZito

Ahhh, Sierra Hull - for some reason, it completely eluded me.  Funny, but when I did a Google search for pictures of Sierra to draw a comparison, there was #2865 in the top mix of photos.

Still getting used to this whole newfangled internet thing . . . . .

----------


## Bob Clark

> Still getting used to this whole newfangled internet thing . . . . .


Don't work too hard at getting used to it, Mike.  This whole inter-whatever thing is just a passing fad.  It'll never catch on.   :Wink:

----------

Cobalt, 

MikeZito, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## mrmando

Violet Pearl, the mandolinist who ran away and joined the circus ...

----------


## mrmando

Performer and teacher Erin Woolf:

----------


## Jim Garber

> Violet Pearl, the mandolinist who ran away and joined the circus ...


More info about her? Sounds like a great story.

----------


## MikeZito

> Violet Pearl, the mandolinist who ran away and joined the circus ...


Well - that's one way to get a steady gig . . . .

----------


## mrmando

> More info about her? Sounds like a great story.


All I have is this signed publicity photo of Violet for sale on eBay: 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Signed-Publ...8AAOSwP0ZeNLiM

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

This is Sally Dige who asked if we'd include her new single and we're happy to. Mandolin makes an appearance part way through.

----------

jim simpson

----------


## Steverb

> That's a good find! Her father, Ced Thorose, seems to be a luthier. You can find him on LinkedIn. A very musical family, it seems! Here's a video of them playing at home:


Yes, that's correct. Ced made Leanne's mandolin.

----------

Gelsenbury

----------


## Steverb

Terrific UK band, The Magpies (they've now dropped the Bella, Polly and...prefix) from Yorkshire.
The Mando player is Polly Bolton, from York.
https://youtu.be/j4kPOdmsfDs

https://www.themagpiesmusic.com/

----------


## Bob Clark

> I like those colours!


I am not into tattoos, but wouldn't this make a great one?

----------


## luthier88

> Unknown identical triplets with mandolinetto


The Boswell Sisters.

----------

JEStanek

----------


## Bogle

The sister to the right appears as if she's deeply concerned....perhaps she spied a banjo player nearby?

----------


## Charles E.

Ok, so it is not a mandolin but damn, it is worth a listen....




It cheered me up in these turbulent times.   :Smile:

----------

DougC, 

Eldon Dennis, 

Gary Hudson, 

hank, 

Jake Biddix, 

QTC, 

Randi Gormley, 

Steve-o

----------


## Rdeane

I found this while exploring museums online. The painting is resident in the Rijksmuseum in Amsterdam.  It is dated about 1633 and appears to be a celebration related to a successful hunt.  You can explore the museum website here:  https://www.rijksmuseum.nl/nl/mijn/v...#/SK-A-4844,27

----------


## Charles E.

Am I missing something? Not seeing a mandolin.  :Confused:

----------


## Rdeane

No, when I inserted the photo I didn't realize it wouldn't display the mandolin at the lower left of the painting. It just doesn't display in the post. You'll have to follow the link to see the mandolin. It may not be a mandolin, but it's a mandolin-like object.  Sorry.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Mark Gunter

> The Boswell Sisters.


Thanks for that! I had no end of pleasure the other evening, reading about and listening to The Boswell Sisters.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Vahdah Olcott-Bickford, holding G chord on mandolin

Posing with husband Zarh Myron Bickford

----------

Jake Biddix, 

JEStanek

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

There's a great feature article with "Lady Moon," AKA Eva Holbrook/Trout just published by Weber Mandolins.

----------

Cobalt, 

jim simpson, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## Ranald

1917 Oxford College Mandolin Club, Ohio 



August 8, 2020, 8.5" x 11" reprint available on ebay:
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/1917-Oxford-....c100011.m1850

(If anyone's able to reproduce the picture in a larger format, by going to the ebay site, please do.)

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> 1917 Oxford College Mandolin Club, Ohio 
> 
> 
> 
> August 8, 2020, 8.5" x 11" reprint available on ebay:
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/1917-Oxford-....c100011.m1850
> 
> (If anyone's able to reproduce the picture in a larger format, by going to the ebay site, please do.)


That's a very confused mandolin club.

----------

Ranald

----------


## Patrick Melly

Manoela Wunder -

Manoela is my music teacher; she is a classically trained violinist. We have been working on the Bach Partitas.

Here's Manoela playing Bach's Adagio from the Sonata in G minor:





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C18d...=ManoelaWunder

----------


## Jim Garber

Here’s the video from a Patrick’s post. I thought she would be playing mandolin but she does a nice job on violin on that Bach.

----------

Patrick Melly

----------


## Cobalt

The hang gliding looks fun:

(Though I'd suggest turning down the audio volume)

----------

hank

----------


## manowu

> Manoela Wunder -
> 
> Manoela is my music teacher; she is a classically trained violinist. We have been working on the Bach Partitas.
> 
> Here's Manoela playing Bach's Adagio from the Sonata in G minor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Patrick!!! For anyone who is interested, my number is 917-939-2365 and my email is manoelawunder@hotmail.com
It is great meeting all of you and hope to hear from you soon!

----------


## Simon DS

> The hang gliding looks fun:
> 
> (Though I'd suggest turning down the audio volume)


-oh, no! Thanks, that reminds me of my dilemma. 
Buy a nice mandolin or buy a paraglider!

----------

Cobalt

----------


## jim simpson

Approaching this thread's 15th year. I don't think Elizabeth Taylor has already graced this thread. From recent Monteleone thread:

----------


## Frankdolin

Congrats on this Jim. Really great thread. My favorite is the first ! :Mandosmiley:

----------

jim simpson

----------


## journeybear

Yesterday on Jeopardy, the first game of the post-Alex-Trebek era,  :Frown:  there was this clue:



Given the clues - female painter, France, time period - the answer was Mary Cassatt, obviously. But I did not know that her career started, or entered the big time, with a painting on this subject. It is indeed quite an accomplished work.  :Mandosmiley: 



PS: This painting has been posted here before. But I thought the context, and the information regarding its importance in Cassatt's career, earned it a second appearance.




> I don't think Elizabeth Taylor has already graced this thread.


Not according to the search engine. Good going! Clearly, Liz had excellent taste in mandolins.   :Mandosmiley:

----------

jim simpson

----------


## Huck

Congrats Jim - 15 years!




Julianne Petersen

----------

jim simpson

----------


## journeybear

I see that Mary Cassatt returned to this theme. Here is another painting and a drawing. The last one may be by Manet.

  

She also painted a few similarly-themed works with banjos. I won't be posting those here!

----------

jim simpson

----------


## journeybear

Seems about time to add this photo of Lorraine Duisit from the _back_ cover of Trapezoid's album "Now & Then." Just in case.  :Whistling: 



Aha ... on closer inspection, it's been shown before. Well, too much is never enough, where she is concerned.  :Smile:

----------

Dave Hicks

----------


## journeybear

How about some newer imagery of Lorraine Duisit? Here's her Bandcamp photo, and the album cover of her most recent album, 2020's "In My Heart I am Dancing." Plus a detail.

----------

Dave Hicks

----------


## Mando Mafia

I’ve had this postcard for many years, picked it up in an antique shop. The painting is by AK Kroy, entitled ‘Goldelse’

We lifted the mandolin from the painting and put it in the lap of another woman on our ‘Mandoliniment cd’

Pete

----------


## journeybear

How about some newer imagery of Lorraine Duisit? Here's her Bandcamp photo, and the album cover of her most recent album, 2020's "In My Heart I am Dancing." Plus a detail. 


  




[Reposting to correct error with previous post, which may be deleted]

----------

Dave Hicks, 

jim simpson

----------


## J. Wiens

Here's a fun pic Tom Rozum took of a Wiens F5 #37 a few years back. I don't know who the lady is but she indulged Tom's request for a fun little photo shoot with his mandolin.

----------


## Murphy Slaw

Donna Stoneman was such a nice lady the couple of times I spoke to her. She was quite the pioneer in her day.

----------


## jim simpson

Here's Annamae of Echo Valley bluegrass band. Located in PA, she plays in a very good all sibling band.

----------


## Northwest Steve

Way to many pages to go through and she may be mentioned, but I recently ran across the band sister Sadie. Tina Adair is a terrific mandolin player. It appears she is playing a Sim Daley mandolin. As a footnote Dale Ann Bradley is usually the guitar player and does vocals as well.

----------


## jim simpson

Today marks the 16 year anniversary of this thread, Women with Mandolins. Here is Cécile Soirat from Menton, France.

----------

Simon DS

----------


## journeybear

Happy Birthday, O wondrous thread! Here's something from another thread. Mandocellos are permitted, yes? Cheers!

----------

jim simpson, 

Randi Gormley, 

Simon DS

----------


## Simon DS

Encore Cécile Soirat...



https://youtu.be/bkdZq4UvYio

----------

jim simpson

----------


## journeybear

Sarah Jarosz from her appearance on Austin City Limits last October.



Her set was a bit disappointing, in that she played mandolin on the first song only. The rest of the time it sat in its stand on the drum riser - so we could see it - while she played guitar and sang. I guess she's reinventing herself as a singer-songwriter. I hope she doesn't abandon the mandolin entirely. I doubt she will, but for now it seems to have been demoted, so to speak.  :Frown:

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Here's a dandy cover of Neil Young's "Harvest Moon" by AJ Lee and the Brothers Comatose. AJ is a great player and singer, and the BC provide superb backup and harmonies.

----------

Alfons, 

bennyb, 

Dave Hicks, 

Denis Kearns, 

Gelsenbury, 

journeybear, 

Lucindalin, 

Nbayrfr

----------


## Gelsenbury

That's probably my favourite version of this song!

----------


## mingusb1

> Here's a dandy cover of Neil Young's "Harvest Moon" by AJ Lee and the Brothers Comatose. AJ is a great player and singer, and the BC provide superb backup and harmonies.


Cool, I've always liked that song. Good version, and nice to see some Gibson flattops, or what appear to be. So are all those guys actually brothers? Kinda looks like it.

Cheers,
Z

----------


## journeybear

You need but ask, or go two clicks from the youtube: "The Brothers Comatose is comprised of brothers Ben Morrison (guitar, vocals) and Alex Morrison (banjo, vocals), Steve Height (bass), Philip Brezina (violin), and Greg Fleischut (mandolin, vocals)." Guess one of these guys also plays banjo.  :Wink: 

PS: Grammar nerds will tell you that, although it's in wide usage, "comprised of" is technically incorrect. The correct formation should be either "is composed of" or simply "comprises." But this misuse is so common it's becoming acceptable. Same, sadly, with "irregardless," which I find abhorrent. Language is not set in stone, and sometimes words get used incorrectly to an overwhelming extent, so that common usage outweighs common sense. A double negative is still a double negative, regardless of how many people ignore this. Yes, I'm well aware that many people hereabouts will say that ain't no part of nothing - and they may be right.  :Whistling:

----------


## Charles E.

But this misuse is so common it's becoming acceptable. Same, sadly, with "irregardless," which I find abhorrent.

One of our favorite Cafes when we lived in Raleigh NC.......

https://www.irregardless.com/

----------


## journeybear

> https://www.irregardless.com/


Scandalous!  :Disbelief:  :Mad:  :Crying:

----------


## mingusb1

> Scandalous!


It's verbing or nominalization that is most discouraging to me. The pages herein are jam packed with "can't wait for my new build"!

https://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.co...erbs-as-nouns/

Z

----------

journeybear, 

Louise NM

----------


## mingusb1



----------

Dave Hicks, 

journeybear

----------


## Gelsenbury

The whole comprises its parts - I like to get that right, too. So I'd probably beat those guys at grammar, but definitely not at music.  :Laughing:  We're all good at something.

----------


## Thumbler

Ain’t nothing like linguistic evolution.

----------


## Simon DS

Ok so this isn’t a woman with a mandolin but I do wonder what sort of wonderful mandolin tunings she would have made popular…



https://youtu.be/x5BnE5_lPqE

----------


## journeybear

Trying to correct thread drift, for which I'm partially responsible ...  :Whistling: 

There have been reports a rebroadcast of this show has been making the rounds on PBS. Rhonda Vincent cohosting can only be a good thing. Scroll down to see who is playing what and how much of it there is. I hope it comes to one of my PBS stations. Hope some of you get so lucky. Check your local listings.

----------


## journeybear

Happy Birthday, Rebecca Lovell! Sure, she's playing guitar a lot more than mandolin these days - in fact, it's getting hard to find a photo of her with a mandolin - so some of these are a bit old. But we remember.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Charles E.

Thank you Mods! You guys rock.

----------


## Charles E.

> Here's a dandy cover of Neil Young's "Harvest Moon" by AJ Lee and the Brothers Comatose. AJ is a great player and singer, and the BC provide superb backup and harmonies.


Interesting, here is a version by Watchhouse that sounds similar...



 Who influenced who?

----------

Al Trujillo, 

thumbknuckle

----------


## mrmando

Here's a concert from just a couple of days ago by "Mandolin Princess." She may be located in Spartanburg, S.C., but I'm not certain. Don't know her real name but she looks to be about 14 and is tackling some technically demanding stuff here. The H4/K4 duet on "Cazadero" is a lot of fun. Unfortunately she leaves her accompanist in the dirt on the third movement of the Vivaldi. But overall -- Way to go!

----------

DavidKOS, 

Jonathan Reinhardt, 

Neil Gladd

----------


## journeybear

> Interesting, here is a version by Watchhouse that sounds similar...
> 
> Who influenced who?


Neither; coincidence, not influence. They both seem to be following the Neil Young model. They both do the song well, but they bring nothing new to it, besides adding mandolin to the instrumentation, and removing harmonica and the broom-percussion. So while both are pleasant versions, neither is terribly imaginative or innovative, which is a bit frustrating, considering the talent at hand.

I get disappointed sometimes when someone covers a song without transforming it somehow - not always, but often enough that it's noticeable. When The Beatles redid a song, they made it their own. Yet when people cover The Beatles, all too often they tend to imitate them rather than do the same, and breathe new life into it. The Kennedys, in their weekly hour-long streaming concert (Sundays 2PM ET; search for them on youtube) covered Lulu's old warhorse "To Sir With Love," starting about 52 minutes in,  which they elevated far beyond its original state. I mean, the song was trite in its day. The Kennedys did it in such a way I was moved, far beyond what I'd expected. I'd try to post it, but it would take too much effort, and there's no MC, and that's beside the point. Which is: don't just do the song, do something with it.

We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming, already in progress.  :Whistling: 

PS: "Who influenced _whom_," dadblast it!

----------


## Charles E.

PS: "Who influenced _whom_," dadblast it![/QUOTE]

I sit corrected.  :Redface:

----------

journeybear

----------


## Simon DS

http://www.essentialvermeer.com/music/cittern.html

----------


## Simon DS

The Drinker by Eric Plontke. Not sure if this is a man or a women but the theme seems quite popular at the moment. Sometimes I come across tunes with names that i really don’t care for, but if I like the tune, why not. I like the style of painting at least. Enjoy!   :Smile:

----------


## Charles E.

Probably playing the "Dance Macabre" by Camille Saens.

----------

JEStanek, 

Simon DS

----------


## Al Trujillo

> PS: Grammar nerds will tell you that, although it's in wide usage, "comprised of" is technically incorrect. The correct formation should be either "is composed of" or simply "comprises." But this misuse is so common it's becoming acceptable. Same, sadly, with "irregardless," which I find abhorrent. Language is not set in stone, and sometimes words get used incorrectly to an overwhelming extent, so that common usage outweighs common sense. A double negative is still a double negative, regardless of how many people ignore this. Yes, I'm well aware that many people hereabouts will say that ain't no part of nothing - and they may be right.


My mom was an English teacher who (whom?) subjected me to this until she passed. So thank you very much for setting back the years of therapy I endured.   :Crying:

----------

Ranald

----------


## journeybear

Here to help!  :Laughing: 

PS: "Who" is correct - subjective case, not objective. Just sayin' ...  :Whistling:

----------


## Charles E.

I just stumbled upon Maddie Witler, has she been mentioned yet? Wow! What a talent.  :Disbelief:

----------

John Soper

----------


## Charles E.

Oh, just made the connection. I thought the face and playing were familiar. I wish her all the best in her future.

----------


## Ranald

> My mom was an English teacher who (whom?) subjected me to this until she passed. So thank you very much for setting back the years of therapy I endured.


I know exactly what you mean. My mom was an English teacher too. She was a teetotaler as well. Once, at the dinner table, the subject of beer came up. My brother, who was about ten, told us that he didn't like beer. We all looked at him, and someone asked, "How do you know what beer tastes like?" He said, "Me 'n Georgie drank some of his father's beer." My mother slammed her palms down on the table and said, "James!" We kids all figured that he'd crossed a serious line and was in big trouble, but my mother continued, "Georgie and ME!" We learned that we could get away with anything if we used bad grammar while explaining our actions.

----------

Sue Rieter

----------


## Mark Gunter

Again, subjective case of those pronouns, should have been Georgie and I  !

----------

Dave Hicks

----------


## JeffD

> Which is: don't just do the song, do something with it.


Yes yes YES.

----------

journeybear

----------


## Ranald

> Again, subjective case of those pronouns, should have been “Georgie and I … !”


Thanks for the correction, Mark. I should not have attributed those words to my poor, departed mother. To quote Merle Haggart, "Mama Tried."

----------


## Charles E.

Um, it's "Merle Haggard".    :Whistling:

----------


## Ranald

> Um, it's "Merle Haggard".


Yeah, Mama and many other people tried, but a craftsman's only as good as the materials he usess.  :Redface:

----------


## Mark Gunter

It's alright Ranald, I'm sure your mama would be proud of you despite grammatical errors. If you have a photo of her playing a mandolin we can get this thread back on its rails ... I hate being a grammar nazi, can't help it sometimes, it hurts my head to read a lot of what I find on the internet these days, even from professional journalists, etc.

----------

Ranald

----------


## journeybear

Well, the seasonal country-cajun-bluegrass band does "Mama Tried," and even though the drummer sings lead on that one, the band is led by the rhythm guitar player, who is a woman, and I play mandolin in the band - so does that roundabout association count as relevance?  :Confused: 

Anyway ... There's always time for a picture of Allison Stephens.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Ranald

----------


## Simon DS



----------


## Simon DS



----------


## John Kelly

I noted that Allison Stephens has got a mention here.  Such a great loss to the mandolin world when she passed away in October 2010.  Seems like only yesterday.

----------

JEStanek

----------


## Simon DS

https://youtu.be/2rhhNsnL0ps

----------


## Ranald

> 


The old eyes ain't what they used to be, but still -- where's the woman?

----------


## Simon DS

> The old eyes ain't what they used to be, but still -- where's the woman?


It’s the artist who’s a woman, Ranald. She’s very attractive and friendly and lovely, and she’s not in the picture.

-very nice looking mandolin though, eh? 
Very nice.
I like that.



(Her name’s Helen).

----------

Ranald

----------


## journeybear

> I noted that Allison Stephens has got a mention here.  Such a great loss to the mandolin world when she passed away in October 2010.  Seems like only yesterday.


Yes, indeed. It is well to keep her memory alive. She's been on my mind since I happened to watch "Fantastic Mr. Fox" about a month ago. And just last week I picked up some free DVDs the library was discarding, including that. Some very enjoyable music in it (along with everything else).

----------


## thumbknuckle

Am kind of new here and delighted to discover "Women with Mandolins."  A happy thing.

Glad to receive A J Lee's vocal on Harvest Moon.

Her voice & delivery a perfect for this song & the Brothers do her justice.

Thank you Charles E.

----------

jim simpson

----------


## Patrick Melly

Manoela Wunder (w/Hopf bowlback mandola) and the Cafe's own mezzolyn (w/ '23 Gibson A ) at a LA mando ensemble reunion.

----------

jim simpson

----------

